# DCL Picture of the Day - part 2!



## WDWLVR

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=842460

The original thread (linked above) had to be closed due to the new thread length rules.  Feel free to use this new thread to share your pictures.


----------



## Pansy

This is 1 of my favorites on CC, kind of our theme of just R&R-ing.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Just a helpful hint to everyone who might want to subscribe to this thread, but without posting... At the top of this thread, there are some menus. One of them is "Thread Tools." Just click that and you'll see an option to subscribe to this thread. 

Happy Posting


----------



## Pansy

*This is my Favorite of all  *


----------



## Pansy




----------



## Stephieann

I just love this picture.


----------



## woj68

I'll kick off "part deux" of the DCL POTD thread with a shot of the beach at CC.


----------



## Hypermommy

Pansy said:


> This is 1 of my favorites on CC, kind of our theme of just R&R-ing.



You should have entered this in the relaxation contest.  This is great!!


----------



## quiltymom

All these photos are making me not want to wait for my cruise.  I'm so impatient.  But then I'll be so ready when it _finally _gets here. But in the meantime, thanks for keeping a smile on my face!   

*Pansy, * these hammocks - are they all over CC or just in certain spots?  I do love the relaxed feel of this shot.

And the shot of Christ Church - did is this stop part of the island tour, or did you venture out on your own?  I think I'd definitely want to see this place.


----------



## marcybk

Just booked our first DCL trip. Can't wait to see all of these things!!! 

Marcy


----------



## snelsonbrown

I would like to know to whomever took the picture showing Sloppy Joe's on the old thread can tell me if they have a negative, etc that I can have a copy of - I copied and pasted it and sent it to our own conch board and there was so much interest in it and we want copies to have framed to hang with our other pictures of our hometown.
Thanks 
Shirley
an ol' conch from Key West


----------



## lvstitch




----------



## Jusacuz

Here's my first for the new thread. I think my daughter took this while we were on the paddle boat. This past week being filled with snow & the flu, I'd give about anything to be back at CC right now.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Great pictures everyone, thank you.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

My Son,with his sports car.






Monte Carlo, DCL Med cruise, 2007.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

With two *Panama crossings coming up in May and August*​, if you wish to look at some photos from 2005, click this link:-

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1356162&page=2

It will go to *page 2* with pictures and information DCL handed out, on that cruise. Depending on your intenet connection it may take a little while to complete.

If you want 2005 Eastbound Navigators and port guides for Cabo and Acapulco, please select page one, these are also repeated in the Navigators section on the Dis.


----------



## Pansy

quiltymom said:


> All these photos are making me not want to wait for my cruise.  I'm so impatient.  But then I'll be so ready when it _finally _gets here. But in the meantime, thanks for keeping a smile on my face!
> 
> *Pansy, * these hammocks - are they all over CC or just in certain spots?  I do love the relaxed feel of this shot.
> 
> And the shot of Christ Church - did is this stop part of the island tour, or did you venture out on your own?  I think I'd definitely want to see this place.




Hammocks are in several spots on CC, the family beach and adult beach that I know of. This hammock & ship pic was taken from behind the rental shack near the lagoon at the family beach.

The church is next to the pirate mueseam - sp? and a few blocks from the strawmarket. We walked around a few streets an the church just has a draw to it. Will try and post some more pics of it. Hope to stop back by in May.


----------



## tiggerandpooh

love all the pictures thank you to everyone who posts there pictures


----------



## disneytraceyl

Love the new pictures.


----------



## woj68




----------



## nokidz




----------



## lvstitch




----------



## dizzi




----------



## OurDogCisco

VilleFranche:


----------



## Sorcerer Mom

dizzi said:


>



What a beautiful picture  I love that you're both in purple and your daughter looks like a little princess  My "little" princess is almost all grown up (will be 17 when we sail) but when it comes to dressing up she's just like a little kid.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## lvstitch




----------



## Pooh_Girl

*Oh to be back at Serenity Bay...(sigh)....*


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Not mine. found this on the Internet, I like very useful sign's. If you couldn't see the Magic!


----------



## dizzi

Center piece from topsiders!!!!


----------



## woj68




----------



## Disneygrl36

Same porthole theme as Dizzi.........
Halloween night


----------



## TiggerKing

OurDogCisco said:


> VilleFranche:



Beautiful picture!  I love the format and the colors!


----------



## dizzi

Love The Pic!!!!!!!!
You Look Lovely!!!!!!!!


----------



## imadisneynut

love all the pics they look great keep them coming


----------



## Pooh_Girl

*Beautiful St. Thomas*


----------



## Disneygrl36

dizzi said:


> Love The Pic!!!!!!!!
> You Look Lovely!!!!!!!!




Thanks Lynn.
Here we are up on stage with Brent for the costume contest.
It was a great Halloween night for us!!!!!!!!!
This picture was taken by twicks.......thanks Tara!!!!


----------



## wdwluvrs

looking  forward to all the new photos  anyone have photos of the jet skis at castaway cay


----------



## PizzieDuster

Wow, Andrew -- thanks for posting the link to the Panama Canal photos.  Unbelievable.  I was reading all the information and learned a great deal too.  Wat a fantastic experience for your family.


----------



## GoofyFD

Pooh_Girl said:


> *Beautiful St. Thomas*



So NICE!!!!!  Thanks!


----------



## dreamcometrue

just subscribing to this one... have to get my picture fix!! SOON I will be able to post my own!!


----------



## DCLLVR

Sailaway party, September 2007


----------



## DMMarla07860

Last Night at Dinner, September 2007


----------



## lvstitch

I kinda have the same picture of St Thomas :


----------



## Zane_Anthony




----------



## Pooh_Girl

Zane_Anthony said:


>



*Seeing that coming toward me would scare me to death!!!!!!!   *


----------



## Zane_Anthony

Pooh_Girl said:


> *Seeing that coming toward me would scare me to death!!!!!!!   *



It's actually really cool.


----------



## maslex

Zane_Anthony said:


>



AWESOME!!!  We SSOOOOO want to go here when we go on our cruise in April.  Can you tell me how you got there and how much it cost?  How long did you stay and what else did you do while on St. Maarten.  We're at a loss at what to do.  This will be our first time there and definately want to see the jets.


----------



## Zane_Anthony

I did a private tour so we spent all day touring the island and going wherever we wanted, we customized it. It was very interesting and fun. I would give you the name of the operator however there is something strange going on there and I don't think he is in business anymore. You might want to check out cruise critic for the names of some other reputable operators. We pd $25.00 pp and went all over the French and Dutch sides of the island. We spent about 2 hrs there total and saw several planes land and we had lunch at the Sunset Beach bar. We also went to the Butterfly Farm, Westin Resort, Orient Beach, Mullet Bay, and then several other places he showed us.


----------



## Zandy595

Zane Anthony ~ That picture is so cool.  I didn't find out about the planes flying so low over the beach until after our cruise or I definitely would have gone there.


----------



## mirby72

Zandy595 said:


> Zane Anthony ~ That picture is so cool. I didn't find out about the planes flying so low over the beach until after our cruise or I definitely would have gone there.


 
I've seen the famous photo of the 747 landing, but I found out about this beach in 2004 on my first trip to St. Maaten and had to wait a whole year to come back. It was well worth the wait!! DW had no interest in going so I got to spend the day watching the planes land at Maho.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK




----------



## MUDisneyCouple

*Andrew DEREK UK* - now I'm craving a panni from Goofy's!!!  I LOVED those things...I think I had one a day  


*Zane_Anthony* - HOLY COW!!!  How loud is that?!?!!?  It must have been amazing...


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

MUDisneyCouple said:


> *Andrew DEREK UK* - now I'm craving a panni from Goofy's!!!  I LOVED those things...I think I had one a day



Yes makes me hungry


----------



## Zane_Anthony

MUDisneyCouple said:


> *Andrew DEREK UK* - now I'm craving a panni from Goofy's!!!  I LOVED those things...I think I had one a day
> 
> 
> *Zane_Anthony* - HOLY COW!!!  How loud is that?!?!!?  It must have been amazing...



It was pretty loud but not as loud as I expected it to be.


----------



## Mom24Princesses

Here is our port hole picture.
First night on the way to dinner.


----------



## dizzi




----------



## nikkistevej

Zane_Anthony said:


>



Tonya- Love this picture!!!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

TORTOLA

Not there just yet, for 2009!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

OK, does anyone have any funny pictures? Ones that have gone wrong, Outtakes? or caught someone behind that you shouldn't have?

Lets have a laugh! 

This picture is off a nice pair of cakes!! They look very nice, and a couple of badges as well!






Is the man in the background trying to push the profiteroles over, or taking a photo?






Get the idea?


----------



## OurDogCisco

TiggerKing said:


> Beautiful picture!  I love the format and the colors!



Thanks... I think everyone should go to Europe it changed me in more ways than I envisioned.  The trip was magical.


----------



## Nik's Mom

An empty Wonder deck during our 5/27/07 cruise!


----------



## Nik's Mom

My sons in their pirate Mickey ears!


----------



## Nik's Mom

Here's a similar shot with the flash on.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Very nice!


----------



## Schachteles

Zane_Anthony said:


>



That is SO funny...a coworker of mine went to St. Maarten and had that SAME picture...I thought that it wasn't real...guess it is!!   

Kinda scary to see, but also kinda cool.


----------



## OurDogCisco

Here's the ship docked in VilleFranche...


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

OurDogCisco said:


> Here's the ship docked in VilleFranche...



Thats very nice.

I have a few like that, including ones taken far up the mountain's with the Magic in the distance.


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

I really hope that DCL goes back to the Med in the next few years. I just love all your pictures and I really miss Europe so I can't think of a better way to go back than with Disney!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> I really hope that DCL goes back to the Med in the next few years. I just love all your pictures and I really miss Europe so I can't think of a better way to go back than with Disney!



Yes they were great,


























This one is DCL's


----------



## GatheringNoMoss

Cool, very cool.  Would be quite the way to spend the day.

Thanks for sharing
Marian


----------



## OurDogCisco

Thanks for sharing Andrew Derek UK.  Where was the ship docked when you took those pictures?


----------



## Time4disneynow

Andrew...thank you for sharing   Fantastic photos!!!


----------



## OurDogCisco

Martini Tasting:


----------



## OurDogCisco

Here's another one from Silicy.   This family came to the dock all dressed up to see the Magic off.  Very cute:


----------



## OurDogCisco

The Amalfi Coast:


----------



## Grandma4ever

Found us on page three.  Can't have that.  So here is a bump.  Lois


----------



## woj68




----------



## jnjusoioa

Andrew DEREK UK said:


>




Where is this???


----------



## Zandy595

jnjusoioa ~ Goofy's Galley is on deck 9 near the Mickey pool.


----------



## DCLLVR

Entrance to Palo


----------



## DisneyHobbit

DCLLVR said:


> Entrance to Palo



It's so beautiful!!  I can't wait to eat there next week


----------



## MouseGrandma

bump


----------



## Pooh_Girl

*Here is the Magic from Paradise Point in St. Thomas.*


----------



## CapnJackGroupie

I'm missing all of your pictures!


----------



## maslex

Love the picture from Paradise Point.  Hoping we can get up there during our stop in April.


----------



## RLccweems

bump


----------



## cristit14




----------



## Jusacuz

Serenity Bay


----------



## VacationKicks

A sand Magic my DH made at Castaway Cay.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

FLORENCE, from DCL in the MED


----------



## kaseyC

View of the Magic from the top of the Rock of Gibraltar during the Aug. T/A Repo.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Fabulous shot!


----------



## Pansy

Do you have a pic of the Rock of Gibraltar?


----------



## kaseyC

Pansy said:


> Do you have a pic of the Rock of Gibraltar?



Here you go!  That day was a blast, we took the cable car up to the top and walked all the way down.


----------



## Teacher510

Disneygrl36 said:


> Same porthole theme as Dizzi.........
> Halloween night



I was Mary Poppins this past Halloween too! I had the "brolley" from the Broadway show and built the costume around it.


----------



## kaseyC

Here is another as the Magic sailed away from Gibraltar.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Rocking, pictures!


----------



## kaseyC

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> Rocking, pictures!



    Thank you!!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

kaseyC said:


> Thank you!!



I will have to go there soon, last time I saw it was at the start of a James Bond movie, _The Living daylights._


----------



## Pansy

kaseyC said:


> Here is another as the Magic sailed away from Gibraltar.



WOW, Thank you for posting!


----------



## CADZNYCHC

keep these photos coming....we're on the count down now - we have our flights and are ready to go..but...still have 9-10 months or so to go...considering we booked it when we were onboard last april...we're at least half way there!


----------



## MK2thcleaner

After a busy day...........REST!


----------



## Kimmielee

Zane_Anthony said:


>


 
I thought for a moment that you and I were there at the exact same time... however, notice the subtle differences in how much beach is left when I took this picture in 10/07?


----------



## Kimmielee

The Magic and the Wonder docked together in Nassau!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

FRANCE ALEX-N-PROVENCE






PISA










VIEW FROM VERANDAH AT SUNSRISE









MAGIC IN BARCELONA


----------



## nikkistevej

Love all of the pictures!!!


----------



## WeCantWait

I finally know how to post pictures!


----------



## Tink rules

Awwwwwwwwwww....
He looks SO cute!!!


----------



## Zane_Anthony

Kimmielee said:


> I thought for a moment that you and I were there at the exact same time... however, notice the subtle differences in how much beach is left when I took this picture in 10/07?



wow! they are almost identical


----------



## Zane_Anthony

Having only been on the Carnival Ecstasy I thought the Magic was Huge.....that was until I saw this!!


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

Is that the Liberty of the Seas, Royal Caribbean ?
I've just been reading that those little windows protruding from the right hand side, are the cantilevered hot tubs! Nice


----------



## Zane_Anthony

lesley.a.murray@talk said:


> Is that the Liberty of the Seas, Royal Caribbean ?
> I've just been reading that those little windows protruding from the right hand side, are the cantilevered hot tubs! Nice



yes...i want to go on it one day when Zane is a little older...looks wonderful


----------



## dahuffy

woj68 said:


>



You have some of the coolest pictures Kevin!


----------



## dahuffy

Zane_Anthony said:


> Having only been on the Carnival Ecstasy I thought the Magic was Huge.....that was until I saw this!!



Very cool.  But could've done without the old man in the Speedo!


----------



## Zane_Anthony

dahuffy said:


> You have some of the coolest pictures Kevin!



ditto! that pic is awesome


----------



## Zane_Anthony

dahuffy said:


> Very cool.  But could've done without the old man in the Speedo!


----------



## Dopey'sMAMA

WeCantWait said:


> I finally know how to post pictures!



Love the picure!  Is that a reflection or did you play with it?  Eitherway what a cutie


----------



## Prose

From Google Maps.....


----------



## WeCantWait

Dopey'sMAMA said:


> Love the picure!  Is that a reflection or did you play with it?  Eitherway what a cutie



Thank you Tink Rules.

Dopey'sMAMA, thanks, yes it is a reflection.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Bahama mamma?


----------



## pgsahm2

Wow, that ship makes the Magic look teeny! It's so big it even has Epcot's Spaceship Earth on the top deck! LOL


----------



## Yonkrs_Girl

My 3 yr old in the middle of Pirate Night!  She is really excited to now be 5 and hopes to stay awake for the fireworks and Mickey this time -


----------



## DCLLVR

Zane_Anthony said:


> Having only been on the Carnival Ecstasy I thought the Magic was Huge.....that was until I saw this!!



Here's a couple more similar pics of Magic parked next to Liberty of the Seas:


----------



## tinkerone

that could be the new dcl ships beside the old ones.  they are supposed to be bigger aren't they?


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

For Eastbound and Westbound repo cruisers

Cici Water park at Acapluco.


----------



## pamouselover

yes please. They are my favorite!



Andrew DEREK UK said:


> Bahama mamma?


----------



## bubba's mom

Enjoying the pix....

fyi...this... 


Chip 'n Dale Express said:


> Just a helpful hint to everyone who might want to subscribe to this thread, but without posting... At the top of this thread, there are some menus. One of them is "Thread Tools." Just click that and you'll see an option to subscribe to this thread.



...didn't work for me


----------



## CADZNYCHC

L.O.T.S. may be a much larger ship, but our Magic sure is a more beautiful ship by far!!!!


----------



## Tink rules

Nice ship, but LOTS is just kind of blah next to DCL!!!


----------



## The Disney Fanatic

Tink rules said:


> Nice ship, but LOTS is just kind of blah next to DCL!!!


 
*I concur!*  





Disney Wonder in Nassau November 2007.


----------



## DCLLVR

tinkerone said:


> that could be the new dcl ships beside the old ones.  they are supposed to be bigger aren't they?



My understanding is that the new DCL ships will be much bigger than the current ones, but not quite as big as Freedom Class (or whatever they are calling them).  I forget the tonnage and # of passengers comparison, but the new DCL ships will be a little smaller still than Liberty, Freedom, etc.


----------



## kaseyC

DCLLVR said:


> My understanding is that the new DCL ships will be much bigger than the current ones, but not quite as big as Freedom Class (or whatever they are calling them).  I forget the tonnage and # of passengers comparison, but the new DCL ships will be a little smaller still than Liberty, Freedom, etc.



In 2009, RCCL will be introducing the Genesis class which will be larger than the Freedom class.   It's "rumored" that it will sail out of Port Canaveral, taking the place of the Mariner of the Seas which is being repositioned to the West Coast.

I have to say that I really like the size of the DCL ships and am a bit nervous about our upcoming cruise on Liberty of the Seas because it is so massive.


----------



## Dopey'sMAMA

kaseyC said:


> I have to say that I really like the size of the DCL ships and am a bit nervous about our upcoming cruise on Liberty of the Seas because it is so massive.



We were on the LOTS in Aug. and it is very big, we too were a little concern about being able to find out friends at night, but it really wasn't a problem and we had a great time!


----------



## Pluto 2

tinkerone said:


> that could be the new dcl ships beside the old ones.  they are supposed to be bigger aren't they?



liberty of the seas is 160,000 tons disney new ships are going to be around 120,000 tons


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK




----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

DCL MED​
This photo is taken from the actual border line of France and Monaco, looking into Monte Carlo.


----------



## The Disney Fanatic

I miss the Disney Wonder!!!!!!!!!!!!! Here are a few pictures of our WONDERful trip.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Nice pictures.


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

Andrew DEREK UK said:


>



Fabulous shot Andrew Just my kind of thing.

Lesley


----------



## scottishwee35

At Med Disney Cruise:










Cat 4 - Relax after Palo Meals






Scottishwee35


----------



## kaseyC

The Beach at Nachi Cocum in Cozumel during our Dec. 2007 Magic Cruise:


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

Love your sunsets Deborah! Hope I get to see some like that too.


----------



## Hypermommy

The Disney Fanatic said:


>



Great pictures!!!  So what's the occassion?  Looks like the CM has your son's hands raised in victory and DH appears to be clapping (or you if that's you  -- hard to tell gender sometimes online  )


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

*Monte carlo palace.*​


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

*The Disney Fanatic* - Have to know was the Christmas tree and snowmen on Castaway Cay?  You guys look like you had tons of fun!


----------



## mermaidbaby

St. Martin


----------



## Kimmielee

sorry


----------



## dizzi

Kimmielee said:


> sorry



KIMMIELEE????????

WHEREs the SIGN???? 

HERES your SIGN!?


----------



## Zandy595

Kimmielee said:


> sorry


I saw the Disney family in your sig and did a double take cuz I thought it was my post for a second.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Teacher510 said:


> I was Mary Poppins this past Halloween too! I had the "brolley" from the Broadway show and built the costume around it.



It was great fun being Mary & we actually won the costume contest for Most Disney!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What a wonderful Halloween.

Here's our friend Mary on the aerial view screen......it was awesome watching the movie on our 1st night knowing we would be dressing up as Mary & Bert on Halloween.




And here we are Mary & Bert.......


----------



## The Disney Fanatic

Hypermommy said:


> Great pictures!!! So what's the occassion? Looks like the CM has your son's hands raised in victory and DH appears to be clapping (or you if that's you -- hard to tell gender sometimes online  )


 
Yes I am the one clapping  .  We promised our DS that we would take him on a Disney Cruise when he turned 8.  The cast members were singing happy birthday to him at the Animator's Palate on the Disney Wonder.


----------



## Billinaz

The Disney Fanatic said:


> Yes I am the one clapping  .  We promised our DS that we would take him on a Disney Cruise when he turned 8.  The cast members were singing happy birthday to him at the Animator's Palate on the Disney Wonder.





You got lucky!  Thats definately the best head server DCL has!  Arnold was our server on our very first cruise, and he ruined it for us.  Nobody has yet to live up to his level of service!  Luckily for us, he transferred to the Magic just before our Feb 2 cruise.

I had to open our tip envelope and stuff more money into it!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc68/dvcsangus/DCL08_156.jpg


----------



## DisneyDudet




----------



## DCLLVR

If you need me for anything ... I'll be out on the verandah with my drink






Ahhhh ....


----------



## hueydewielouie

I finally went on my first Disney cruise, so I finally have pictures to post.  The one I am picking as my first is the shot below.  I know it is nothing new or exciting, I just love this little extra touch they added to the ship


----------



## tinkerone

DCLLVR said:


> If you need me for anything ... I'll be out on the verandah with my drink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh ....



love the wine glass.  did you bring it with you?


----------



## Kimmielee

dizzi said:


> KIMMIELEE????????
> 
> WHEREs the SIGN????
> 
> HERES your SIGN!?


 
Ok.... I'll post it but .... oh my ... I hope I don't get into trouble... 






I HAD to take a picture... it was in Nassau on the carriage tour!  



Zandy595 said:


> I saw the Disney family in your sig and did a double take cuz I thought it was my post for a second.


 
Sandy, that's too funny!  I've seen your's over on the CB as well and have done the same thing.  YOU, however... have the husband... I ... well, don't!  My son loves the pic since we have a cat!


----------



## Jusacuz

Runway on CC. This was the view from the bench while waiting for the tram. We'd walked to Serenity Bay, but there was no way we were walking back. LOL.


----------



## DCLLVR

tinkerone said:


> love the wine glass.  did you bring it with you?



Yes, we brought those with us, they are plastic wine glasses ... that is a margarita in the picture.  We brought wine, rum, and tequila, Cointreau & margarita mix for margaritas and mixed our own drinks in the stateroom.


----------



## scottishwee35

DCLLVR said:


> If you need me for anything ... I'll be out on the verandah with my drink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh ....




What Stateroom?  Cat 6?

Scottishwee35


----------



## scottishwee35

lesley.a.murray@talk said:


> Love your sunsets Deborah! Hope I get to see some like that too.



I love see the sunsets too.  I cannot wait to see more in May 

Scottishwee35


----------



## pgsahm2

Kimmielee said:


> I HAD to take a picture... it was in Nassau on the carriage tour!



That's hilarious!!!


----------



## quiltymom

DisneyDudet said:


>



I do believe that I will be occupying this deck chair when we finally do cruise.  AAaaahhhh...


----------



## TexasBelle

I want to be on one of these Cruises... 

These pictures have talked me into making our plans for a Disney Cruise Trip.  Not sure which one yet, but I want to go.  It is beautiful...  

Keeping posting the fabulous pictures...
Texasbelle


----------



## DisneyBride'03

DD"looking" for the Atlantis!


----------



## DCLLVR

scottishwee35 said:


> What Stateroom?  Cat 6?
> 
> Scottishwee35



Yes, this is a CAT 6 Stateroom, starboard side midship (6560)


----------



## goofygal1975

Mickey on Pirate Night (5/05)


----------



## Gina

We were docked in St. Thomas on 2/6. I was enjoying coffee on the veranda, just blissed out on the view of Charlotte Amalie harbor early in the morning. A small shower passed by, leaving the most beautiful rainbow in its wake. Pictures don't do it justice, but it was breathtaking!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

great photo Gina! Love those verandah's!


----------



## Billinaz

I was in a small boat coming back from the St. John island tour!


----------



## durango kid

I always said my wife was a good catch!!


----------



## durango kid

This was taken on Pirate Night, of DD and a friend.


----------



## DCLLVR

St. Maarten, September 2007


----------



## Disneygrl36

durango kid said:


> This was taken on Pirate Night, of DD and a friend.




That is a great picture & your daughter's costume is soooo cute.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Keeping in the pirate night theme


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Barcelona, the port where the magic docked is in the far distance straight ahead, to the right the hill is where the Olympics where held. Taken from Tibito, mountain.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

PANAMA


----------



## cmash95

ohhh can't wait for my own panama pictures. just a few months more. I really love the pirate pictures as well. there are some really talented photographers on this board. please keep them coming


----------



## NYCDisneyFan

A small but wonderful treat for my DS.
From the 2/16 Eastern (go Vlado!)

-- Brian


----------



## The Disney Fanatic

NYCDisneyFan said:


> A small but wonderful treat for my DS.
> From the 2/16 Eastern (go Vlado!)
> 
> -- Brian


 
That must be a Shirley Temple.  That's all my DS wanted to drink when we were on The Wonder.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK




----------



## LisaSp

...on our 2nd morning of the cruise, I spotted Ducky Williams at Topsider's. No one else recognized him at this point since he had not done any of his presentations. We spoke with him for a bit and he drew pictures in my kids' autograph books. We just asked for his autograph; he decided to do the drawings without our asking! He was so lovely and gracious!

Here is DS with his Donald drawing:






And DD with Minnie:


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Wow, I hope you make sure that those autograph books never get lost.  Those drawings are special memories that could be worth a pretty penny one day.


----------



## LisaSp

RweTHEREyet said:


> Wow, I hope you make sure that those autograph books never get lost.  Those drawings are special memories that could be worth a pretty penny one day.



I know! My kids' books will be well taken care of--they will have page protectors put on top--they are Creative Memories albums and I am a CM consultant who is a bit nutty about these sorts of things LOL!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

VILLAFRANCE


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

Kimmielee said:


> Ok.... I'll post it but .... oh my ... I hope I don't get into trouble...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAD to take a picture... it was in Nassau on the carriage tour!
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!   Maybe if we'd seen this sign it would have made Nassau more enjoyable!  My DH is gonna laugh himself silly when I show him this.  Great find!!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

MUDisneyCouple said:


> Kimmielee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.... I'll post it but .... oh my ... I hope I don't get into trouble...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAD to take a picture... it was in Nassau on the carriage tour!
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!   Maybe if we'd seen this sign it would have made Nassau more enjoyable!  My DH is gonna laugh himself silly when I show him this.  Great find!!
Click to expand...


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

Andrew DEREK UK said:


>



Is this CC?


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

MUDisneyCouple said:


> Is this CC?



YES.


----------



## bubba's mom

MUDisneyCouple said:


> Is this CC?


----------



## Kimmielee

MUDisneyCouple said:


> Ok.... I'll post it but .... oh my ... I hope I don't get into trouble...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAD to take a picture... it was in Nassau on the carriage tour!
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!  Maybe if we'd seen this sign it would have made Nassau more enjoyable! My DH is gonna laugh himself silly when I show him this. Great find!!


 
Try explaining to an 8 year old what "Tings" are!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Speaking of Don "Ducky" Williams........what a wonderful man with an amazing story.




I won a drawing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SNicksed

Cable Beach, Nassau:


----------



## dahuffy

durango kid said:


> This was taken on Pirate Night, of DD and a friend.



Now that's a fun one!


----------



## cristit14

Big hermit crab in Cozumel


----------



## GatheringNoMoss

cristit14 said:


> Big hermit crab in Cozumel



Great shot!


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

Kimmielee said:


> Try explaining to an 8 year old what "Tings" are!



I can only imagine what that convo was like - YIKES!!!!


----------



## JLSE50

Andrew DEREK UK said:


>



WOW!! Great.  Look at the dredged area just the right size for the ships' hull!

Where did you ever find this?

Jan


----------



## figment52

Love the items they sell at a flea market


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

These are DCL 's pictures.

*BARCELONA​*







*OLBIA​*


----------



## Zandy595

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> These are DCL 's pictures.
> 
> *BARCELONA​*


I love this picture!  Did you take it?  The lighting and colors are gorgeous.​


----------



## PizzieDuster

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> VILLAFRANCE





Wowwww... what a beautiful pictures.  This looks like this could be New Orleans Square in Disneyland!


----------



## DMMarla07860

September 2007


----------



## PizzieDuster

figment52 said:


> Love the items they sell at a flea market



 Dang!  Sweeeeeeeeet!  I see like 5 things I want to buy right now!


----------



## hueydewielouie

We were on the Wonder on Valentine's Day and this is the cake that was at the entrance at Triton's.  It looked absolutely delicious.  Unfortunately, all we got to do was look at the cake...Granted who even knows if the cake was real.


----------



## LisaSp

A view from the Quiet Cove pool...


----------



## dredick

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> These are DCL 's pictures.
> 
> *BARCELONA*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OLBIA*
> 
> *******************************************ZSzeb001_ZNxpt024MNUS *******************************************ZSzeb001_ZNxpt024MNUS


WOW!!


----------



## JLSE50

LisaSp said:


> A view from the Quiet Cove pool...



AHHHHH........................That's my ship!

Jan


----------



## Tinkermom3

After looking at everyone's AMAZING photos over the past year while I planned our first Disney Cruise I finally get to post my first photo!  Here is the Magic in port at Cozumel.  






And here is one that I just thought was hilarious as we walked through Playa del Carmen to get our bus to Xcaret...


----------



## nikkistevej

Great pictures everybody!! The med cruise pictures look awesome!!


----------



## RLccweems

I love all the pics....makes me wish I was there right now!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Zandy595 said:


> I love this picture!  Did you take it?  The lighting and colors are gorgeous.





PizzieDuster said:


> Wowwww... what a beautiful pictures.  This looks like this could be New Orleans Square in Disneyland!





dredick said:


> WOW!!


Just to confirm as I said in my orginal post thoose pictures are DCL's!


----------



## fourseasons

great great pictures, thanks


----------



## dredick

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> Just to confirm as I said in my orginal post thoose pictures are DCL's!


ah! 

  must have missed that! thanks for posting!


----------



## SNicksed

Here's a pic I took from our last cruise that you don't see everyday...


----------



## Time4disneynow

Thank you everyone for sharing your pictures
 love them!!!!


----------



## arieltoo

I will try my hand at posting a photo from our January 2008 Wonder cruise.  Something underwater:


----------



## FirstTimeCruiser

Wonder at Castaway Cay - December 2006


----------



## figment52

FirstTimeCruiser said:


> Wonder at Castaway Cay - December 2006


 

Very nice


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

arieltoo said:


> I will try my hand at posting a photo from our January 2008 Wonder cruise.  Something underwater:



Was this taken with your camera in one of those special waterproof housings?


----------



## TiggerKing

FirstTimeCruiser said:


> Wonder at Castaway Cay - December 2006



Nice picture....ugly clouds!


----------



## durango kid




----------



## scottishwee35

FirstTimeCruiser said:


> Wonder at Castaway Cay - December 2006




That is beautiful picture

Scottishwee35


----------



## scottishwee35

SNicksed said:


> Here's a pic I took from our last cruise that you don't see everyday...



I have see it at Wonder Cruise it is in the frame near ladies toilet 

Scottishwee35


----------



## Tinkermom3

The beach at Xcaret in Mexico.  Wish I was there right now...


----------



## Dznefreek

Atlantis from underwater . . . .


----------



## 4cogscruzin

These pixs keep me going until we go again in Nov.  More Please


----------



## NYCDisneyFan




----------



## The Disney Fanatic

Tinkermom3 said:


> The beach at Xcaret in Mexico. Wish I was there right now...


That looks like my kind of place!  



NYCDisneyFan said:


>


This by far (IMHO) is the best picture I've seen of the Flying Dutchman yet!



4cogscruzin said:


> These pixs keep me going until we go again in Nov. More Please


 
Well, here is a video clip of my shark fishing excurion at Castaway Cay....


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## arieltoo

Gooooood Morning!

Here is another underwater photo, yes it is a cannon digital with a housing.

Can you find the fish (flounder, I guess)


----------



## Kimmielee

Dznefreek said:


>


 
I LOVE this picture!


----------



## misslissa




----------



## arieltoo

Close up of the "Dutchman"


----------



## DCLLVR

Docking at St. Thomas, September 2007


----------



## LoveMickey

Docking in Nassau  - Hello Captain Henry


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

A view of an empty CC from our balcony...looks like the Flying Dutchman is slowly falling apart  Hope they do some upkeep work...


----------



## LisaSp

A view of Goofy pool on a sea day at the end of "Finding Nemo."


----------



## outahere

MUDisneyCouple said:


> A view of an empty CC from our balcony...looks like the Flying Dutchman is slowly falling apart  Hope they do some upkeep work...



The side of the Dutchman you can see in this picture is the unfinished side they used, for cameras and equipment, when doing the filming.  So.....  it's really not falling apart - it was built that way.


----------



## dreamcometrue

loved the docking pictures!  That's not something we see every day! Only 7 more weeks and I will be ON the Magic to take my own pictures to post on here!!


----------



## hjensen

Here are some pics from our Feb. 23 Western!!


----------



## The Disney Fanatic

hjensen said:


> Here are some pics from our Feb. 23 Western!!


Holli,

WOW!!!!!!!  The picture of the sunset is beautiful!  All of your shots are amazing!   What kind of camera were you using?


----------



## hjensen

Thank you so much!! I got the camera about 6 months ago and I love it!! Its a Fuji Finepix S6000fd. It is kind of bulky to carry around but I'll guess I'll put up with that since the pics turn out so nice!


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

outahere said:


> The side of the Dutchman you can see in this picture is the unfinished side they used, for cameras and equipment, when doing the filming.  So.....  it's really not falling apart - it was built that way.



That's comforting...think they will "finish" it then?


----------



## Sheriff Woody

17 pages and no bikini pics?  Come on, people!!!


----------



## dreamcometrue

Sheriff Woody said:


> 17 pages and no bikini pics?  Come on, people!!!



well there was one a few pages ago of a guy wearing speedos! Should I find it for you??


----------



## Mom24Princesses

hjensen said:


> Here are some pics from our Feb. 23 Western!!



How hard is it to get a good deck spot for sunset in Key West?


----------



## figment52

hjensen said:


> Here are some pics from our Feb. 23 Western!!


 

WOW!!!!!!


----------



## LoveMickey

Cap't Henry


----------



## hjensen

I was actually in AP for dinner and my DH said if you want sunset pics now would be the time to do it...so I grabbed my camera,went out on deck 4 and took some pics!! There was only a couple of people out there. When I was coming back in to join DH, people were grabbing their cameras and walking out...I didn't have the heart to tell them that they had missed it.


----------



## hjensen




----------



## hjensen

17 pages and no bikini pics? Come on, people!!!

Hows that Sheriff Woody? Will that work for you? LOL


----------



## scottishwee35

hjensen said:


> Here are some pics from our Feb. 23 Western!!




So beautiful sunset

Scottishwee35


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

A friendly visitor on CC


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## hjensen




----------



## Grandma4ever

Found on page two.  Love the thread so just a little bumb.


----------



## arieltoo

Deck 4 Forward


----------



## LisaSp

Here's a character I don't see many photos of on the DIS!


----------



## DCLLVR

Ice sculpting.  On the "stage" at the Goofy Pool.


----------



## aan1701

hjensen said:


> 17 pages and no bikini pics? Come on, people!!!
> 
> Hows that Sheriff Woody? Will that work for you? LOL



So perfect


----------



## CADZNYCHC

it's been almost a year since we were last on the Magic (Easter '07) & we have another 9 months till our NYE cruise....so these photos really help with "Magic" withdrawals...thanks everyone - keep on posting!!!


----------



## Perdie

I miss Castaway Cay.....


----------



## arieltoo

Here is a look at the Wonder from Fort Fincastle, Nassau:


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

To be walking through these doors today...


----------



## Schachteles

hjensen said:


> 17 pages and no bikini pics? Come on, people!!!
> 
> Hows that Sheriff Woody? Will that work for you? LOL





     WOW     

I just took a picture of that and sent it to my friend, I am sure he will LOVE it!!


----------



## misslissa

Schachteles said:


> WOW
> 
> I just took a picture of that and sent it to my friend, I am sure he will LOVE it!!



Being that this is a family board, I hardly find this photo appropriate or funny.  Laughing at people in general isn't funny.  I hope the moderators remove it.  I subscribe to this thread, and was disgusted when I first saw it, I have a feeling these ladies WERE NOT on the Disney Cruise.  

Please don't flame me.  Thanks.


----------



## Tinkermom3

Key West:

I told DH I want to live HERE:






Key West Sunset:


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Tinkermom3, those are absolutely gorgeous Key West shots.


----------



## Tinkermom3

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> Tinkermom3, those are absolutely gorgeous Key West shots.



Thank-you, I guess I should own up and let everyone know that my DH (TinksDH here on DIS) took those shots.


----------



## 3mickeys&me

Aquariam at the Atlantis


----------



## 3mickeys&me

My Boys at Animator's Palate


----------



## misslissa

Those were beautiful pictures of Key West.  We have never been there, but I can't wait now!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmouse37

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> Tinkermom3, those are absolutely gorgeous Key West shots.



Those are beautiful pics.....the first one was of Sunset Key, a private island off of Key West (it is part of the Westin Key West property) and also has residental homes as well.  You can see the island when you are at Mallory Square in Key West.

We stayed for a week at the Westin Key West last summer and those cottages on the island are not cheap.....about $600 per night and up.  We did not stay on Sunset Key but in the regular Westin rooms on Key West.  You could take a water shuttle to the island to go to the beach there if you were a Westin guest, but you had to pay a per person fee which I thought was crazy.  If you are a hotel guest you should be able to use the beach at the island for free....but, oh well.

And yes, the sunsets are beautiful...

Here is a link to the Westin Sunset Key cottages....

http://www.sunsetkeyisland.com/

http://www.sunsetkeyisland.com/reserve.htm#rates


----------



## mmouse37

Sorry...duplicate post!


----------



## CRSNDSNY

Wow...all of those Key West pictures are absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## Tinkermom3

mmouse37 said:


> Those are beautiful pics.....the first one was of Sunset Key, a private island off of Key West (it is part of the Westin Key West property) and also has residental homes as well.  You can see the island when you are at Mallory Square in Key West.
> 
> We stayed for a week at the Westin Key West last summer and those cottages on the island are not cheap.....about $600 per night and up.  We did not stay on Sunset Key but in the regular Westin rooms on Key West.  You could take a water shuttle to the island to go to the beach there if you were a Westin guest, but you had to pay a per person fee which I thought was crazy.  If you are a hotel guest you should be able to use the beach at the island for free....but, oh well.
> 
> And yes, the sunsets are beautiful...
> 
> Here is a link to the Westin Sunset Key cottages....
> 
> http://www.sunsetkeyisland.com/
> 
> http://www.sunsetkeyisland.com/reserve.htm#rates



Thanks!  These cottages look beautiful!  We may just have to try this someday.


----------



## pixie*duster

woj68 said:


>



Kevin--what kind of camera are you using??  Your pictures have unbelievable color and clarity.


----------



## scottishwee35

mmouse37 said:


> Those are beautiful pics.....the first one was of Sunset Key, a private island off of Key West (it is part of the Westin Key West property) and also has residental homes as well.  You can see the island when you are at Mallory Square in Key West.
> 
> We stayed for a week at the Westin Key West last summer and those cottages on the island are not cheap.....about $600 per night and up.  We did not stay on Sunset Key but in the regular Westin rooms on Key West.  You could take a water shuttle to the island to go to the beach there if you were a Westin guest, but you had to pay a per person fee which I thought was crazy.  If you are a hotel guest you should be able to use the beach at the island for free....but, oh well.
> 
> And yes, the sunsets are beautiful...
> 
> Here is a link to the Westin Sunset Key cottages....
> 
> http://www.sunsetkeyisland.com/
> 
> http://www.sunsetkeyisland.com/reserve.htm#rates



What a beautiful 

Scottishwee35


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## woj68

pixie*duster said:


> Kevin--what kind of camera are you using??  Your pictures have unbelievable color and clarity.



Thank you. But it's really not the camera (Canon p&s), I like to enhance my photos using PhotoShop as well.


----------



## Mom24Princesses

Tinkermom3 said:


> Key West:
> 
> I told DH I want to live HERE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key West Sunset:



BEAUTIFUL

We'll be there in 20 days and I can not wait to get my own sunset pix!


----------



## Disneygrl36

How about a little bit of DIS lime green on this St Patty's Day. 
Our DIS meet.....I didn't take this one, but I'm in it.  Thanks PJpoohbear for the great picture.


----------



## dizzi

Thanks for posting this Mel
I am in this picture!!!!!!!!!

cant wait to take another in 7 months!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizzi

MORE DIS LIME GREEN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TinksDH

A pic of my DW (Tinkermom3) in a hammock on the beach at Castaway Cay... so what if it's cliche', it's still a good shot!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Lynn.......gotta love that lime green.

TinksDH Great hammock photo.   

Anyone else get misty when Tink pixiedusts the ship in Disney Dreams??????


----------



## LisaSp

Disneygrl36 said:


> :
> 
> Anyone else get misty when Tink pixiedusts the ship in Disney Dreams??????



Me! Me! Me! I am such a sap!


----------



## Zandy595

Disneygrl36 said:


> How about a little bit of DIS lime green on this St Patty's Day.
> Our DIS meet.....I didn't take this one, but I'm in it.  Thanks PJpoohbear for the great picture.


 Did someone make that design?


----------



## pjpoohbear

Nope, we all bought it from the Disney Store online, in the outlet section, lol.

pj


----------



## imadisneynut

Zandy595 said:


> Did someone make that design?




there's alot of dis green there.


----------



## Pooh_Girl

Disneygrl36 said:


> Lynn.......gotta love that lime green.
> 
> TinksDH Great hammock photo.
> 
> Anyone else get misty when Tink pixiedusts the ship in Disney Dreams??????



*I was balling like a baby!!!  I love that show!!!!!!*


----------



## DCLLVR

Taken from our stateroom verandah (6560), September 2007 ... leaning out maybe a bit too far.


----------



## m4travel

I hope someone was hanging on to your nether regions, DCLLVR!  That's a bit too 'far out' for me to be comfortable.

And it's good to see that someone else is fascinated by the patterns the ship makes as it travels through the ocean.


----------



## DCLLVR

m4travel said:


> I hope someone was hanging on to your nether regions, DCLLVR!  That's a bit too 'far out' for me to be comfortable.
> 
> And it's good to see that someone else is fascinated by the patterns the ship makes as it travels through the ocean.



LOL, yes, DW was holding on to my shirt (and screaming don't do that at the same time) while I bent forward at the waist over the railing and held my camera out as far as I could.

Yup, I love just watching the water sitting out on the verandah.


----------



## °O°Joe

DCLLVR said:


> Taken from our stateroom verandah (6560), September 2007 ... leaning out maybe a bit too far.



That's an amazing picture.  Probably the best I've seen on this thread...  GREAT JOB!!


----------



## °O°Joe




----------



## tinkerone

TinksDH said:


> A pic of my DW (Tinkermom3) in a hammock on the beach at Castaway Cay... so what if it's cliche', it's still a good shot!



TAHT IS A GREAT SHOT!  BRAVO.  YOU NOW ENTER THE RANKS OF OJOE.


----------



## TinksDH

Thanks tinkerone!  I appreciate the comments - and oJoeo has some nice  shots indeed!


----------



## nikkistevej

DCLLVR said:


> Taken from our stateroom verandah (6560), September 2007 ... leaning out maybe a bit too far.



Wow- great shot, almost made me dizzy looking at it!!


----------



## GatheringNoMoss

DCLLVR said:


> Taken from our stateroom verandah (6560), September 2007 ... leaning out maybe a bit too far.



Very cool


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

My in-laws didn't believe that this was done by Dale Chihuly of Bellagio fame...silly in-laws.


----------



## DCLLVR

°O°Joe;23897166 said:
			
		

> That's an amazing picture.  Probably the best I've seen on this thread...  GREAT JOB!!





nikkistevej said:


> Wow- great shot, almost made me dizzy looking at it!!





GatheringNoMoss said:


> Very cool



Thank you!!!!   ... and a compliment like that from you °O°Joe REALLY makes me feel good, I love your photos!!!!!!

Here are a couple more taken at the same time.

Looking forward





Looking aft


----------



## Tinkermom3

Stingray City in Grand Cayman...


----------



## TinksDH

Tinkermom3 said:


> Stingray City in Grand Cayman...



Darn nice shots there....


----------



## pixidustmom

This was taken on CC in May 06.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Nightime on the Magic


----------



## mmouse37

MUDisneyCouple said:


> My in-laws didn't believe that this was done by Dale Chihuly of Bellagio fame...silly in-laws.




I am fan of Dale but did not know his work was in Bellagio before we checked in....as soon as I entered the Bellagio Lobby my heart leaped and I turned to my husband and told him that was by the same artist that did the chandeliers on the ships....he could not believe I knew that but they look very similar!!!  Kind of felt like I was on the Magic/Wonder!!!

Last year went to the NY botantical gardens for a Dale Chihuly show...very nice stuff!!!  For anyone heading over to the Atlantis in Nassau, he has several pieces in the casino as well!!!


----------



## crystalnva4

JUST THOUGHT I WOULD POST SOMETHING "DIFFERENT"  THE KIDS LOVED THE CLUBS!!


----------



## arieltoo




----------



## DCLLVR

crystalnva4 said:


> JUST THOUGHT I WOULD POST SOMETHING "DIFFERENT"  THE KIDS LOVED THE CLUBS!!



Outstanding ... I love this pic of the kids club "graduation" with all the kids in the background


----------



## DCLLVR

A "port day" in St. Thomas


----------



## crystalnva4

Docking in Nassau


----------



## TinksDH

From the street in Grand Cayman on the way to a snorkle excursion...


----------



## Tink rules

DCLLVR said:


> LOL, yes, DW was holding on to my shirt (and screaming don't do that at the same time) while I bent forward at the waist over the railing and held my camera out as far as I could.
> 
> Yup, I love just watching the water sitting out on the verandah.



I just made this my computer background!!!


----------



## jewelmicky

My favorite sunrise picture from our veranda....what I wouldn't give to be there now...we got 6 inches of snow last night!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Nice!


----------



## TinksDH

jewelmicky said:


> My favorite sunrise picture from our veranda....what I wouldn't give to be there now...we got 6 inches of snow last night!



  Very nice!


----------



## Grandma4ever

TinksDH, I believe you may live in my neck of the woods.  Do you live in KCMO or KCKS area.  My partner and I are over around the Royals and Chief's Stadiums.

I just love the photo's on this thread it is the one thing that helped get me through the winter.  That last photo of the sunset reminds me of my favoite time on the ship.  Late night and early monring.  Through I must admit I saw sunrise more often than sunset.


----------



## TinksDH

Grandma4ever said:


> TinksDH, I believe you may live in my neck of the woods.  Do you live in KCMO or KCKS area.  My partner and I are over around the Royals and Chief's Stadiums.
> 
> I just love the photo's on this thread it is the one thing that helped get me through the winter.



Hey Grandma4ever-

We live in KCK in JoCo.  We've been here for 11 years, and although we love living here, the draw to live in FL has been getting stronger year over year!  Hopefully in the next 5-7 years or so...

Here's another sunset for you.  This was in Key West this past February.


----------



## Grandma4ever

TinksDH said:


> Hey Grandma4ever-
> 
> We live in KCK in JoCo.  We've been here for 11 years, and although we love living here, the draw to live in FL has been getting stronger year over year!  Hopefully in the next 5-7 years or so...
> 
> Here's another sunset for you.  This was in Key West this past February.



We are right there with you.  May be a few years longer, I can retire in 2012 and my partner can retire in 2018.  I hate the thought of waiting that long but must be able to support ourselves.  I guess I will just keep dreaming.


----------



## dizzi

YEs the Florida Sunsets are VERY BEAUTIFUL YEAR ROUND!!!!!!!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## DCLLVR

Can I take a quick rest on your boat, it's a REALLY long way to the nearest land mass.


----------



## kaykels

I'm eating my heart out.  It's freezing in Philly!!!


----------



## LisaSp

Here's DH and our friend coming in from the jet ski Ecotour at Castaway Cay!


----------



## nikkistevej

pixidustmom said:


> This was taken on CC in May 06.



This thing kicked my butt in September on our CC day!!!!


----------



## crystalnva4




----------



## crystalnva4




----------



## Miss Poppins

crystalnva4 said:


>



OH HOW COOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## misslissa

I've started using these photos as we count down to our May 3rd cruise.  Every time DH comes in the office to use the computer, I have a different pic up for a few days that I am stealing from this thread.  They are great!  And, I hear a little gasp and some comments about how excited he is... it is great now that we are around the 40 day mark........


----------



## pgsahm2

Bump!


----------



## jewelmicky

two boats for one.


----------



## quinnc19




----------



## Tinkermom3

quinnc19 said:


>



That is ADORABLE!!


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

Thats one beautiful baby!


----------



## GatheringNoMoss

quinnc19 said:


> Very cute!


----------



## quinnc19

Mrs. Gumdrop said:


> Thats one beautiful baby!



Thank you!   She had a great time and even loved the muster (as you can see).


----------



## figment52

quinnc19 said:


>


 
Absolutely adorable.  What a happy baby!!!


----------



## GOVAC24

quinnc19 said:


>



She's so cute!!!! That's how we all feel on board!


----------



## Tink rules

misslissa said:


> I've started using these photos as we count down to our May 3rd cruise.  Every time DH comes in the office to use the computer, I have a different pic up for a few days that I am stealing from this thread.  They are great!  And, I hear a little gasp and some comments about how excited he is... it is great now that we are around the 40 day mark........



Well take care of her for me... I will be sailing on her the week after!!!


----------



## Caitsmama

TinksDH -- your shot back on page 20 is AWESOME!! I am going to have to try to find that hammock when we go in Sept, and do a shot like that of my dd.. was it at the beginning of the family beach??


----------



## TinksDH

Caitsmama said:


> TinksDH -- your shot back on page 20 is AWESOME!! I am going to have to try to find that hammock when we go in Sept, and do a shot like that of my dd.. was it at the beginning of the family beach??



Thanks Caitsmama.  Yes, it was behind the building where the snorkel equipment is rented.  There is a jetty area that protrudes out a bit so you get a great shot of the ship.  We got that shot just before heading back to the ship for all aboard, otherwise that area would probably have been more crowded!


----------



## Tinkermom3

Be careful what you order for dessert.  If you say you want "nothing" that is just what you might get!   DD6 thought this was hilarious!


----------



## DCLLVR

Tinkermom3 said:


> Be careful what you order for dessert.  If you say you want "nothing" that is just what you might get!   DD6 thought this was hilarious!



My DD caught wind of this on our first DCL ... now she orders "nothing" for desert after every meal and just uses her fingers to "lick" the plate clean.  Actually, now after our 3rd DCL with the same Server/Assistant Server, she gets a "nothing" plate by default, even if she orders "something" for desert ... or they just dribble LOTS of chocolate around her "something" desert.


----------



## DCLLVR

Deck 9 Hair Braiding station ... ouch, looks like it would be painful to me .... but DD (and seemingly every other DD on board) just *HAS* to have it done.


----------



## TinksDH

I've seen that braiding station before....  And yes, our DD just HAD to have it done too!


----------



## Tinkermom3

DCLLVR said:


> My DD caught wind of this on our first DCL ... now she orders "nothing" for desert after every meal and just uses her fingers to "lick" the plate clean.  Actually, now after our 3rd DCL with the same Server/Assistant Server, she gets a "nothing" plate by default, even if she orders "something" for desert ... or they just dribble LOTS of chocolate around her "something" desert.



Our DD licked the plate clean with her fingers too!  I think ordering "nothing" will become a tradition for her also!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Ollie served my DH "nothing" as well.  As my DH tells me, thanks for nothing!


----------



## wkrider

TinksDH said:


> From the street in Grand Cayman on the way to a snorkle excursion...



I like this pic.  I don't think I have seen the ship from this angle.  It is a very clear and crisp pic too.


----------



## wkrider

TinksDH said:


> A pic of my DW (Tinkermom3) in a hammock on the beach at Castaway Cay... so what if it's cliche', it's still a good shot!




That's a great shot.


----------



## Malagueta

What a spectacular picture!  I can feel the splash of the waves from here!

(This is for post 294, I'm too new to be able to include the original post in my message, I guess).


----------



## WeatherbySwann

Tinkermom3 said:


> Be careful what you order for dessert.  If you say you want "nothing" that is just what you might get!   DD6 thought this was hilarious!





disneyfaninaz said:


> Ollie served my DH "nothing" as well.  As my DH tells me, thanks for nothing!



Same here!


----------



## LisaSp

...they did this for DH on our first cruise, and when DS ordered "nothing" on our last cruise, I don't think he remembered what he would be getting, but I sure did!!


----------



## TinksDH

wkrider said:


> I like this pic.  I don't think I have seen the ship from this angle.  It is a very clear and crisp pic too.





wkrider said:


> That's a great shot.



Thank you so much wkrider.  I had just gotten a new lens for this trip and was very happy with the kind of shots I was able to get.


----------



## TinksDH

disneyfaninaz said:


> Ollie served my DH "nothing" as well.  As my DH tells me, thanks for nothing!



Ahhhh, good old Ollie...!


----------



## Tink rules

Malagueta said:


> What a spectacular picture!  I can feel the splash of the waves from here!
> 
> (This is for post 294, I'm too new to be able to include the original post in my message, I guess).



Oh it's easy... just click on the quote on the bottom right and it will open the window with the quote in it already... if you want to read through a thread and then post...hit the middle button and it will multi quote and you can answer many at a time...


----------



## woj68




----------



## Hypermommy

Tink rules said:


> Oh it's easy... just click on the quote on the bottom right and it will open the window with the quote in it already... if you want to read through a thread and then post...hit the middle button and it will multi quote and you can answer many at a time...



Thanks!!!!  Ya learn something new every day, eh!!!  This will be quite the tool that I'll be using from here on out.



wkrider said:


> I like this pic.  I don't think I have seen the ship from this angle.  It is a very clear and crisp pic too.



Great pic!!!!!  Might have to remake my sig with this one one day  



wkrider said:


> That's a great shot.



I love how the wife is in focus and the ship's blurry.  That's really cool!


----------



## Caitsmama

TinksDH said:


> Thanks Caitsmama.  Yes, it was behind the building where the snorkel equipment is rented.  There is a jetty area that protrudes out a bit so you get a great shot of the ship.  We got that shot just before heading back to the ship for all aboard, otherwise that area would probably have been more crowded!




Great! Thank you so much!! Maybe if there is someone there -- i can ask them to just move for a minute..  
Maybe i will try to get near there for the day -- i don't remember the whole layout of CC - but would that be a good spot to just stake out for the day?


----------



## Caitsmama

Ok, since i haven't posted yet, i guess i am allowed a couple right? LOL
This is probably one of my fav shots -- it was new year's eve, and my dd was all dressed up waiting for the show - and spotted Goofy running to get to the show, so naturally, she took off after him!





And, here is my dd after her graduation from the kids club.. and no... i didn't tell her to "pose" - that's just how she is -- i may have a future star on my hands.. 





And lastly, here is one of my dd with pluto!





I will post more tomorrow!


----------



## Miss Poppins

Tink rules said:


> Oh it's easy... just click on the quote on the bottom right and it will open the window with the quote in it already... if you want to read through a thread and then post...hit the middle button and it will multi quote and you can answer many at a time...



Oh I was wondering how people did that.

Which middle button?  I only see the quote button on the right?

Thanks

edited to say nevermind.  found it.
LOL


----------



## TinksDH

Caitsmama said:


> ...but would that be a good spot to just stake out for the day?



It isn't in front of the beach, IIRC.  It's in front of the jetty, then you have the snorkle area, and THEN you get to the family beach.  So it's in the beach _area_, but doesn't have immediate access to water.  It's also a very shady spot, so if you want to get a tan, it probably isn't the best place.


----------



## Caitsmama

ahhh.. thanks again TinksDH! I will just try to stop there at some point then just to snap the pic..


----------



## wkrider

TinksDH said:


> From the street in Grand Cayman on the way to a snorkle excursion...



TinksDH,

I was just messing with the foreground a bit in Photoshop.  If you want me to I will delete the modified version from the thread.  I was just trying to isolate the ship.


----------



## nzdisneymom

woj68 said:


>



Kevin - just so you know, I've made this my background on my work computer (I have three screens I use so whenever one isn't being used, it's like having a framed photo of Mickey on my desk).  I love this shot!


----------



## TinksDH

wkrider said:


> TinksDH,
> 
> I was just messing with the foreground a bit in Photoshop.  If you want me to I will delete the modified version from the thread.  I was just trying to isolate the ship.



That's ok... just make sure you give me 75% of the royalties you get from it now that you've cloned out the foreground stuff!  Can you do something with the tenders up against the hull?  

I do have this hosted on Flickr with all rights reserved, but once I go posting it on general internet forums with no water mark I'd have a tough time keeping rights to it!  Even the watermark is too easy to get around...


----------



## adrianna_sarah




----------



## wkrider

TinksDH said:


> That's ok... just make sure you give me 75% of the royalties you get from it now that you've cloned out the foreground stuff!  Can you do something with the tenders up against the hull?
> 
> I do have this hosted on Flickr with all rights reserved, but once I go posting it on general internet forums with no water mark I'd have a tough time keeping rights to it!  Even the watermark is too easy to get around...



I thought about the tenders but did not want to mess up the hull of the ship.  I could if I took my time but this was just a quicky mess around.  Are you sure you don't want it taken off...I will if you want.


----------



## adrianna_sarah

photo deleted


----------



## CRSNDSNY

that picture is precious! what a cutie!


----------



## adrianna_sarah

CRSNDSNY said:


> that picture is precious! what a cutie!



And would you believe completely unposed?  I was shooting close-ups of butterflies on macro-which explains the slight fuzziness of the photo.  Sometimes you just catch a gem by accident.


----------



## CRSNDSNY

adrianna_sarah said:


> And would you believe completely unposed? I was shooting close-ups of butterflies on macro-which explains the slight fuzziness of the photo. Sometimes you just catch a gem by accident.


Wow...that's awesome!


----------



## Caitsmama

Here's a pic of my dd with the FD. This was the most sun we saw the entire day..


----------



## DMMarla07860

headed back to ship after going to Atlantis
September 2007


----------



## Tinkermom3

Double rainbow out at sea...


----------



## luv2boys

AWESOME!!!


----------



## RhondaInMA

My granddaughter at CC.


----------



## tinkerone

RhondaInMA said:


> My granddaughter at CC.



thats a great pic.


----------



## Caitsmama

Wow!! GREAT Rainbow shot!!!!


----------



## lvstitch

Wow, that rainbow pictures is amazing.


----------



## cmash95

Oh Rhonda what a Doll!!!! how old was she?


----------



## misslissa

She is absolutely adorable!!!!!!!!!!!     That is quite the photo.


----------



## The Disney Fanatic

Tinkermom3 said:


> Double rainbow out at sea...


I love this shot!


----------



## The Disney Fanatic

wkrider said:


> I like this pic. I don't think I have seen the ship from this angle. It is a very clear and crisp pic too.


I concur!  I love it!


----------



## RhondaInMA

cmash95 said:


> Oh Rhonda what a Doll!!!! how old was she?


  Thanks so much.  She was three.   

Thanks misslissa.  I'm sure we'll see you on board in May.


----------



## RhondaInMA

So tired after her swim.... she fell asleep while eating her ice cream at the barbecue.


----------



## GatheringNoMoss

Tinkermom3 said:


> Double rainbow out at sea...QUOTE]
> 
> What a beautiful shot.


----------



## dredick

RhondaInMA said:


> So tired after her swim.... she fell asleep while eating her ice cream at the barbecue.


that is toooooo sweet!


----------



## misslissa

That next one is hilarious!  

Rhonda, have you checked our thread for the May 3-10 cruise?  Is that the cruise you will be on?  We are having a meet the first day!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1398866&page=56


----------



## Disneygrl36

Wish I was going to be hanging out here tonight.........


----------



## orlandothebeagle

She is so cute, so cute!

Makes me wish I could zap shaunie back to that aga, I forgot how cute they can be!


----------



## Tinkermom3

DD6 and friends dancing the night away in the Promenade Lounge while listening to the great music of Chuy and Danielle!  One of the greatest parts of the cruise for me was that we could do this kind of thing together as a family!











Here are DD6 and big brother 11 dancing together, if only sibling life were always this sweet...


----------



## adrianna_sarah




----------



## Tinkermom3

The bar at PALO...


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

All nice!


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

A glimpse of the cool, clear water...


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Sunrise over Castaway Cay.


----------



## smeecanada

MUDisneyCouple said:


> A glimpse of the cool, clear water...




Haven't seen that photo before.  Where abouts at Castaway Cay is it?


----------



## kehouse

adrianna_sarah said:


>



great pic.
ok is it just me or did anyone else laugh and think that that guy looks like he would be naked?


----------



## Tinkermom3

kehouse said:


> great pic.
> ok is it just me or did anyone else laugh and think that that guy looks like he would be naked?



Well, not until you pointed it out!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Speaking of Palo........What I wish I was having for dinner tonight..these go together so sorry for more than one.
Mushroom risotto & scallops




How about a palate cleanser?




Followed by the to die for chocolate souffle?


----------



## Tinkermom3

Disneygrl36 said:


> Speaking of Palo........What I wish I was having for dinner tonight..these go together so sorry for more than one.
> Mushroom risotto & scallops
> Followed by the to die for chocolate souffle?



The chocolate souffle was just HEAVENLY!  We had a mango sorbet for our palate cleanser.  It was also amazing.  I enjoyed it so much I asked our server if I could get it anywhere else and he said no since the chef usually makes a new sorbet daily.  So, to make up for it he brought me a BOWLFUL after I had finished the souffle.  I ate the whole bowl!


----------



## RLccweems

kehouse said:


> great pic.
> ok is it just me or did anyone else laugh and think that that guy looks like he would be naked?



 I did too....Here I thought only my mind was in the gutter!!!


----------



## Zandy595

Disneygrl36 said:


> Speaking of Palo........What I wish I was having for dinner tonight..these go together so sorry for more than one.
> 
> Followed by the to die for chocolate souffle?


Great pics.  I like your Pirate Mickey.   Did you buy him on the ship?


----------



## 2angelsinheaven




----------



## adrianna_sarah




----------



## adrianna_sarah

2angelsinheaven said:


>



Nice.  What night was Toy Story?


----------



## PizzieDuster

Tinkermom3 said:


> The chocolate souffle was just HEAVENLY!  We had a mango sorbet for our palate cleanser.  It was also amazing.  I enjoyed it so much I asked our server if I could get it anywhere else and he said no since the chef usually makes a new sorbet daily.  So, to make up for it he brought me a BOWLFUL after I had finished the souffle.  I ate the whole bowl!



I'm not one to repost pictures and drag on the thread, but this has to be the best picture of a Palo Souffle that I've ever seen!


----------



## luv2boys

Regarding the butterfly pictures....   I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

Toy Story was on the first night. More photos can be found under my siggie link.

Here is one for today...


----------



## SrisonS




----------



## pansmermaidzlagoon

Zandy595 said:


> Great pics.  I like your Pirate Mickey.   Did you buy him on the ship?



Sandy: the Mickey is an ornament you can purchase from Bronners. It is around $12! I have beeen meaning to get one too!!! (Hope Tinkermom3 doesn't mind my "chiming" in!  )

ETA: here you go:http://www.bronners.com/1125041.html


----------



## lillygator

love the toy story one!


----------



## disneyfaninaz




----------



## TiggerKing

SrisonS said:


>



BEAUTIFUL picture!


----------



## Dopey'sMAMA

2angelsinheaven said:


>



So how was the show?  We are going on 4/24 and I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Dopey'sMAMA

adrianna_sarah said:


>








I had to take a double take...I thought my DH posted my picture


----------



## adrianna_sarah

Boy, our butterfly really gets around, eh?


----------



## Kim&Chris

SrisonS said:


>



GORGEOUS!!!  In only about 9 more weeks, I'll be standing in that very spot, admiring the Caribbean


----------



## JLSE50

MUDisneyCouple said:


> A glimpse of the cool, clear water...



Where is this?   On Castaway Cay I assume, but where?
Jan


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

Thanks for the comments on the Toy Story picture. The show was really very very good. I was highly impressed. Be sure to get there early the theatre was full pretty soon after opening the doors.

Here is another...


----------



## SrisonS

Mexican Sunset.......not sure which ship that is though.....


----------



## giljr

SrisonS said:


> Mexican Sunset.......not sure which ship that is though.....



That is the NCL Majesty.


----------



## DisneyMomforLife

MUDisneyCouple said:


> To be walking through these doors today...




Wow, we'll be walking through those doors in just over a week!!!   

kat


----------



## scottishwee35

disneyfaninaz said:


> Sunrise over Castaway Cay.



Oh it is beautiful  

Scottishwee35


----------



## aan1701

DisneyMomforLife said:


> Wow, we'll be walking through those doors in just over a week!!!
> 
> kat



Wow, you got me thinking, I will be walking in those doors in 38 days.


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

giljr said:


> That is the NCL Majesty.



I just wanted to say...I'm impressed that you knew the name of that ship!


----------



## Tink rules

DisneyMomforLife said:


> Wow, we'll be walking through those doors in just over a week!!!
> 
> kat



5 weeks for me!!!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Zandy595 said:


> Great pics.  I like your Pirate Mickey.   Did you buy him on the ship?


I think someone answered this already, but I got him from Bronners.com.  A Diser friend found him before our cruise & I just had to have him to bring along to go in my food pictures.  The cruise before this one I had a sorcerer Mickey.



PizzieDuster said:


> I'm not one to repost pictures and drag on the thread, but this has to be the best picture of a Palo Souffle that I've ever seen!


Thanks, it was some yummy souffle.

To continue the Palo theme..........
Brunch with my Dis friends was great!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hueydewielouie

If you look closely you will see a cute, little bird on the branch.  I just had to get a picture of it.  YOu should see the great 5 or 6 pics before this one actually finally came out.


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

DisneyMomforLife said:


> Wow, we'll be walking through those doors in just over a week!!! kat



Super happy for you and slightly jealous too! Hope you have a blast!  



JLSE50 said:


> Where is this?   On Castaway Cay I assume, but where?
> Jan





smeecanada said:


> Haven't seen that photo before.  Where abouts at Castaway Cay is it?



Yep...it is at CC.  If you go snorkling (at the family beach on the far lefthand side) it is in that same section with the underwater Mickey.  I think this plaque is one of the first buoys when you enter the snorkling area.  Have fun looking for it!  There are lots of things to see out there - have fun!


----------



## smeecanada

MUDisneyCouple said:


> \Yep...it is at CC.  If you go snorkling (at the family beach on the far lefthand side) it is in that same section with the underwater Mickey.  I think this plaque is one of the first buoys when you enter the snorkling area.  Have fun looking for it!  There are lots of things to see out there - have fun!




Thanks so much for the location.  We'll have fun looking for it at the end of August.


----------



## Pansy

hueydewielouie said:


> If you look closely you will see a cute, little bird on the branch.  I just had to get a picture of it.  YOu should see the great 5 or 6 pics before this one actually finally came out.




*Love the bird pic, it blends in so well. Is this at CC  



*


----------



## hueydewielouie

Yes, that was at Castaway Cay.  We were walking over to eat lunch and just happened to see it there.  Those little guys move quickly.


----------



## BCV02

Can't wait to look for him again at the end of this month!!  http://


----------



## SrisonS

watching us leave from Key West...


----------



## Zandy595

hueydewielouie said:


> If you look closely you will see a cute, little bird on the branch.  I just had to get a picture of it.  YOu should see the great 5 or 6 pics before this one actually finally came out.


Do you know what kind of bird it is?  The iridescent green reminds me of a hummingbird, but the beak looks different.


----------



## adrianna_sarah

Stormy skies make for interesting pics, I think.


----------



## JerseyBelle

This was taken through the port hole windows in the hallway leading to Parrot Cay.  It was March 22 around 6:00 pm so we were about an hour out of Port Canaveral.  Now I know what happened to the 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea attraction at WDW or is it pirate spies.


----------



## JerseyBelle

The hitchhiker of Key West.  The butterfly seemed to like my dh's hat and stayed with him a long time.  Other visitors were taking his picture.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Our view from Chankanaab.


----------



## Hypermommy

JerseyBelle said:


> The hitchhiker of Key West.  The butterfly seemed to like my dh's hat and stayed with him a long time.  Other visitors were taking his picture.



I'll be glad when this thread gets to the next page.  As handsome as your DH is, every time this page opens it seems to open right to that picture at first and all of a sudden there is a life sized dude staring right back at me!


----------



## JerseyBelle

Hypermommy said:


> I'll be glad when this thread gets to the next page.  As handsome as your DH is, every time this page opens it seems to open right to that picture at first and all of a sudden there is a life sized dude staring right back at me!




That picture was self portrait. I discovered that I had another picture that I took so I replaced it.


----------



## Hypermommy

JerseyBelle said:


> That picture was self portrait. I discovered that I had another picture that I took so I replaced it.



Oh, I'm sorry... I didn't mean for you to change the picture.  I was trying (obviously unsuccessfully) to be funny.


----------



## Luv2Travel

JerseyBelle said:


> This was taken through the port hole windows in the hallway leading to Parrot Cay.  It was March 22 around 6:00 pm so we were about an hour out of Port Canaveral.  Now I know what happened to the 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea attraction at WDW or is it pirate spies.



I can't believe you saw that and was able to snap a picture of it! That is so cool and yet so spooky at the same time! 

Okay, I've edited my post because DH tells me that it's a real submarine. Is it really? That's so earie (sp?) to me for some reason.


----------



## JerseyBelle

Hypermommy said:


> Oh, I'm sorry... I didn't mean for you to change the picture.  I was trying (obviously unsuccessfully) to be funny.



No you were very funny.  I agree about the size.  Every time I tried to resize at Photobucket, my internet would get an error and shutdown.  When I first put the picture in we kept looking at it and thought thank goodness his nose was clear.  He is the photographer in the family.  I said quick take a picture not thinking that I had a camera hanging around my neck.


----------



## JerseyBelle

Look! Twins!
[/IMG]


----------



## Tinkermom3

JerseyBelle said:


> This was taken through the port hole windows in the hallway leading to Parrot Cay.  It was March 22 around 6:00 pm so we were about an hour out of Port Canaveral.  Now I know what happened to the 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea attraction at WDW or is it pirate spies.
> 
> That is WILD!  I think I would have been a bit unnerved to see that!  What were other folks saying?


----------



## JerseyBelle

Tinkermom3 said:


> JerseyBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken through the port hole windows in the hallway leading to Parrot Cay.  It was March 22 around 6:00 pm so we were about an hour out of Port Canaveral.  Now I know what happened to the 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea attraction at WDW or is it pirate spies.
> 
> That is WILD!  I think I would have been a bit unnerved to see that!  What were other folks saying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There seemed to be very few people in the hall at that time.  Everyone was looking at it but I didn't pick up on any particular comments.  When our tablemates arrived at dinner shortly afterward, they hadn't seen it.  We also took a short video of it on our digital camera.  I never uploaded one of these before so here goes.  You can hear us speculating about whose sub it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you click on the picture to play it.  You need your sound turned on.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hypermommy

Great video!  I hope it's ours too!!!


----------



## Tinkermom3

LOL!  "I hope it is ours" is what I said too when I saw your photo!  That is just too cool!


----------



## MousseauMob

adrianna_sarah said:


> Stormy skies make for interesting pics, I think.


Oh my, I count 4 cruise ships - all in port together!


----------



## outahere

MousseauMob said:


> Oh my, I count 4 cruise ships - all in prot together!



When we were there on our Thanksgiving cruise in 2006, there were 8 ships in port.  Only four would be great!


----------



## The Disney Fanatic

SrisonS said:


> watching us leave from Key West...


 
There are a whole lot of people on the pier! Nice picture.


----------



## The Disney Fanatic

JerseyBelle said:


> This was taken through the port hole windows in the hallway leading to Parrot Cay. It was March 22 around 6:00 pm so we were about an hour out of Port Canaveral. Now I know what happened to the 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea attraction at WDW or is it pirate spies.


 
That's a cool shot!


----------



## Bareacuda

Bump and subscribing

  BTW..... Great Pics everyone!


----------



## dreamcometrue

only 3 more weeks until I can take pics to add to this thread!!!


----------



## DMMarla07860

August 2006 on Disney Magic
Breakfast on last morning with the tablemates


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

From the Pizza Planet section of Toy Story the Musical, they recreated the claw machine to cover the full stage, VERY COOL!


----------



## dahuffy

mmouse37 said:


> Those are beautiful pics.....the first one was of Sunset Key, a private island off of Key West (it is part of the Westin Key West property) and also has residental homes as well.* You can see the island when you are at Mallory Square in Key West.We stayed for a week at the Westin Key West last summer and those cottages on the island are not cheap.....about $600 per night and up.* We did not stay on Sunset Key but in the regular Westin rooms on Key West.* You could take a water shuttle to the island to go to the beach there if you were a Westin guest, but you had to pay a per person fee which I thought was crazy.* If you are a hotel guest you should be able to use the beach at the island for free....but, oh well.And yes, the sunsets are beautiful...Here is a link to the Westin Sunset Key cottages....http://www.sunsetkeyisland.com/http://www.sunsetkeyisland.com/reserve.htm#rates


OMG that's more than my house payment!!


----------



## dahuffy

DCLLVR said:


> Taken from our stateroom verandah (6560), September 2007 ... leaning out maybe a bit too far.



Now that's cool!


----------



## dahuffy

mmouse37 said:


> I am fan of Dale but did not know his work was in Bellagio before we checked in....as soon as I entered the Bellagio Lobby my heart leaped and I turned to my husband and told him that was by the same artist that did the chandeliers on the ships....he could not believe I knew that but they look very similar!!!  Kind of felt like I was on the Magic/Wonder!!!
> 
> Last year went to the NY botantical gardens for a Dale Chihuly show...very nice stuff!!!  For anyone heading over to the Atlantis in Nassau, he has several pieces in the casino as well!!!



We have a few of his pieces here in Oklahoma City too.


----------



## SrisonS




----------



## CADZNYCHC

dahuffy said:


> OMG that's more than my house payment!!



WHOA.....a house pmt less than $600.....might have to consider moving to OK....but then again - don't think i could leave beautiful Calif....altho that house pmt is mighty tempting!


----------



## TinksDH

From the beach on Castaway Cay...


----------



## Hypermommy

I just gotta tell you I LOVE that "peace, love, and mickey baby" graphic you have under your name.  You wouldn't happen to have a larger version of that would you?  I'd love to use that as a magnet on our upcoming cruise.


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

smeecanada said:


> Thanks so much for the location.  We'll have fun looking for it at the end of August.



No problem...it is so much fun trying to find the underwater attractions!  Have fun!!!


----------



## JerseyBelle

SrisonS said:


>



Great close up of goofy working hard.


----------



## dizzi

Our van already to go to the cruise!!!!!


----------



## JerseyBelle

dizzi said:


> Our van already to go to the cruise!!!!!



Great picture.  When are you going to break the news to the Van that it can't board


----------



## dahuffy

CADZNYCHC said:


> WHOA.....a house pmt less than $600.....might have to consider moving to OK....but then again - don't think i could leave beautiful Calif....altho that house pmt is mighty tempting!



With my taxes and interest *included!* 1600sf, all Brick,3BR,1 1/2Baths,2 LR,Fireplace,attatched 2 Car Garage,125x200 Lot....payment of $501. per month.


----------



## NikkiLovesWDW!

dahuffy said:


> With my taxes and interest *included!* 1600sf, all Brick,3BR,1 1/2Baths,2 LR,Fireplace,attatched 2 Car Garage,125x200 Lot....payment of $501. per month.



I don't think you can get a one room house in Jersey for that price. And I don't just mean one bedroom, I mean one room.


----------



## RLccweems

CADZNYCHC said:


> WHOA.....a house pmt less than $600.....might have to consider moving to OK....but then again - don't think i could leave beautiful Calif....altho that house pmt is mighty tempting!



I'm in OKC and my house payment is 1031.00...I'd love to have less then 600.00!


----------



## dahuffy

We've been here since '92,bought it from the original owner for$57,000.  Just got the assessed value at $97,000.  It was built in 1960.  Sorry ,I'm getting off topic. 

Could be my cousin in Minneapolis.....*$6,000.00 a Month!!* $800 of that is *Taxes!*


----------



## calmom

It is so interesting the difference in real estate...here is a 3/1 1100 sq ft home in CA.  $1.25 million http://www.mlslistings.com/Reports/Main.aspx?propertyId=833038
Ok. Back to our regularily schedule photo opportunity.  More pictures please??

Lisa


----------



## JerseyBelle

Hey! Where did everybody go?  Oh No I am left behind.


----------



## JerseyBelle

Bruce the Shark says "Fish are our friends." "I didn't say anything about kids."


----------



## JerseyBelle

The few words says it all.


----------



## Tink rules

calmom said:


> It is so interesting the difference in real estate...here is a 3/1 1100 sq ft home in CA.  $1.25 million http://www.mlslistings.com/Reports/Main.aspx?propertyId=833038
> Ok. Back to our regularily schedule photo opportunity.  More pictures please??
> 
> Lisa



Lisa.. you've got to come and live here... bought my house 3 br, 2 1/2 baths for $180,000... but then again...it snows here so maybe you'd like to stay there... 

& what are we doing here??? Do we have any time to read other threads????


----------



## calmom

Tink rules said:


> Lisa.. you've got to come and live here... bought my house 3 br, 2 1/2 baths for $180,000... but then again...it snows here so maybe you'd like to stay there...
> 
> & what are we doing here??? Do we have any time to read other threads????



 I'm procrastinating!!!!  I am SO behind on our thread, but this one...I can catch up no!  Best go back...
And yes, we should think about moving.  Seems like our real estate annual taxes is about the cost of some houses out there!
Lisa


----------



## Tink rules

Oh... Lisa... you don't want to know my tax billThey are too good... I left Jersey because of my taxes...

and it took me all day to get through our thread... 60+ pages??? I'm afraid to go to sleep... 

It occured to me today that our thread is going to be very quiet after May 10th  At least for 2 weeks... I think I will just get on board and sit next to Nan and who ever is talking and just listen back and forth cause I ain't gettin one word in for the whole cruise!!!


----------



## SrisonS

Any one see the Disney Cruise Line special on the Travel Channel?!?!?!!?

Here's a familiar face....


----------



## DMMarla07860

August 2006-7 day cruise
Beat Street sign


----------



## MaryKLady

JerseyBelle said:


> Bruce the Shark says "Fish are our friends." "I didn't say anything about kids."



This one gets my vote, love it!


----------



## RLccweems

dahuffy said:


> We've been here since '92,bought it from the original owner for$57,000.  Just got the assessed value at $97,000.  It was built in 1960.  Sorry ,I'm getting off topic.
> 
> Could be my cousin in Minneapolis.....*$6,000.00 a Month!!* $800 of that is *Taxes!*





Okay....after seeing your cousin's payments I'm not going to complain about my payments any more.


----------



## dizzi

Its the simple things that make me smile!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinkermom3

dizzi said:


> Its the simple things that make me smile!!!!!!!



That made me smile!  Don't you just love the little touches?


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

SrisonS said:


>



 That CM conducted our Castaway Rays session about two weeks ago we thought she was great.


----------



## SrisonS

2angelsinheaven said:


> That CM conducted our Castaway Rays session about two weeks ago we thought she was great.



I took that pic about 2 weeks ago...on March 28, to be exact.   In that pic, i think she's looking at a little boy that kept trying to ask questions......when everyone just wanted this part to be over with (not that there was anything wrong with that lady.....we were just anxious).


----------



## DCLLVR

Just something DD and I threw together at CC ... jk


----------



## CRSNDSNY

That's great DCLLVR! Must have taken you all day! LOL


----------



## nzdisneymom

Just back from a 3-night on the Wonder.  We took a few soft-friends with us from home including the Cruise Line Disney Pals.  Looks like they were glad to be back on board!


----------



## Zandy595

DCLLVR said:


> Just something DD and I threw together at CC ... jk


Were you jk'ing about making it or that you just threw it together?  If you did make it, did you bring the sand molds from home?  Where'd ya get the flag?  Since we'll have 2 days on CC during our next cruise we were thinking about taking one day to make a big sandcastle, but I don't want to pack all the molds and buckets.


----------



## DCLLVR

Zandy595 said:


> Were you jk'ing about making it or that you just threw it together?  If you did make it, did you bring the sand molds from home?  Where'd ya get the flag?  Since we'll have 2 days on CC during our next cruise we were thinking about taking one day to make a big sandcastle, but I don't want to pack all the molds and buckets.



LOL ... was joking about making it.  This was made by one of the CM's as part of one of the kids activities ... I forget the name of it.

However, actually they do sell a sand bucket kit onboard and on CC.


----------



## disneyfaninaz




----------



## DCLLVR

disneyfaninaz said:


>



Had to straighten this, hope you don't mind, was getting sea sick


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Thanks!  It was pretty early (and windy) when I took it.


----------



## Hypermommy

DCLLVR said:


> LOL ... was joking about making it.  This was made by one of the CM's as part of one of the kids activities ... I forget the name of it.
> 
> However, actually they do sell a sand bucket kit onboard and on CC.



Oh, Lawd... I know my 12yo is gonna want one of those.  Do you remember what it includes and how much it costs?


----------



## DCLLVR

Hypermommy said:


> Oh, Lawd... I know my 12yo is gonna want one of those.  Do you remember what it includes and how much it costs?



Its in a mesh bag that has the DCL and/or CC logo on it ... can't find it right now, but it has 2 or 3 different size buckets a little shovel and a "scoop" type thing and a couple of other "pattern making" things.  Sorry for the bad description .... maybe someone has a pic or has a better description.

Price?  .... um, more than it should be I would guess    ... sorry, don't remember ... price is of no consequence to my DD, gotta have it!!!


----------



## DCLLVR

disneyfaninaz said:


> Thanks!  It was pretty early (and windy) when I took it.



Great pic by the way!!! love the reflection off the Goofy Pool


----------



## JerseyBelle

Hypermommy said:


> Oh, Lawd... I know my 12yo is gonna want one of those.  Do you remember what it includes and how much it costs?



Somewhere on the board there is a thread where a family from one cruise will leave something at guest services for the family in the next sailing.   The items left behind are usually stuff land buckets etc for use on Castaway Cay.  It sounds very friendly and fun and a way to share something with fellow cruisers.  I will attempt to find the thread.  Make sure you joint right one as there are one for the Magic and One for Wonder.


----------



## Grandma4ever

Page 4 oh NO!!!  Bump to move us forward.


----------



## autodoc

JerseyBelle said:


> Somewhere on the board there is a thread where a family from one cruise will leave something at guest services for the family in the next sailing.   The items left behind are usually stuff land buckets etc for use on Castaway Cay.  It sounds very friendly and fun and a way to share something with fellow cruisers.  I will attempt to find the thread.  Make sure you joint right one as there are one for the Magic and One for Wonder.




Disney actually put an end to that program -- was getting out of control. Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## JerseyBelle

Wow that is too bad.  I guess I can understand how crazy that could get.


----------



## Hypermommy

Thanks for the info on the buckets.  I'll have to figure out if I want to get some stuff at the dollar store and pack it or if I just want to go ahead and pay disney prices and not have to deal with transporting it.  Bummer... decisions, decisions, decisions


----------



## dizzi

We were on the Magic but in port with the Wonder....Storm issues!


----------



## nzdisneymom

The Wonder


----------



## one princess

DD chillin' on deck 4.


----------



## tinkerone

one princess said:


> DD chillin' on deck 4.



i must be the first to say, shes adorable!  cute as a button.


----------



## one princess

tinkerone said:


> i must be the first to say, shes adorable!  cute as a button.



Thank you!


----------



## Skallywag

fingers crossed this works.


----------



## misslissa

one princess said:


> DD chillin' on deck 4.



Those are some awesome shoes!  Why can't I find any like that?!


----------



## Skallywag

Skallywag said:


> fingers crossed this works.



Sorry should have said one is of Magic in Naples Harbour and the other is anchored off villafranche during the Med. Cruise.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Skallywag said:


> Sorry should have said one is of Magic in Naples Harbour and the other is anchored off villafranche during the Med. Cruise.



Hi, brought back good memories, of the Med cruise.


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

Think DCL will ever go back and do a Med cruise again?  I'm loving the pics and would love to see that part of the world via Disney!  Do they change up their cruises every year??


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

MUDisneyCouple said:


> Think DCL will ever go back and do a Med cruise again?  I'm loving the pics and would love to see that part of the world via Disney!  Do they change up their cruises every year??



Well I am holding Captain Tom to his words, we will be back, they do change the summer rotations for the Magic it has been:-


2005 WEST COAST USA and PANAMA
2006 CARIBBEAN
2007 THE MED IN EUROPE
2008 WEST COAST USA and PANAMA
2009 CARIBBEAN
2010,

Well I hope they follow the pattern!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> Well I am holding Captain Tom to his words, we will be back, they do change the summer rotations for the Magic it has been:-
> 
> 
> 2005 WEST COAST USA and PANAMA
> 2006 CARIBBEAN
> 2007 THE MED IN EUROPE
> 2008 WEST COAST USA and PANAMA
> 2009 CARIBBEAN
> 2010,
> 
> Well I hope they follow the pattern!



As do I, I missed out on the last med cruise, I am hoping for another one in the next few years.


----------



## dizzi

Even the roofs are beautiful in Nassua.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> As do I, I missed out on the last med cruise, I am hoping for another one in the next few years.



They were very very popular, and DCL must have made a mint on them, the actual Med cruises were at a higher cost per day than the usual Caribbean ones and also all of the shore trips were very well subscribed and they must of made so much profit on those.

Hope there back as its a short flight for me, but might have to wait until the new ships come out and we nick the Wonder.






Hope to see this again.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

dizzi said:


> Even the roofs are beautiful in Nassua.



Nice


----------



## dizzi

I would love to do a Med.......
Hopefully soon!!!!!!!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

dizzi said:


> I would love to do a Med.......
> Hopefully soon!!!!!!!


----------



## kellykell9

Zane_Anthony said:


>



HOLY CRAP!!! Where was this taken? How close is this plane from the ground when it's coming in there????

Kelly


----------



## Kim&Chris

dizzi said:


> Even the roofs are beautiful in Nassua.



Wow, this is so pretty.  Which hotel is this?


----------



## dizzi

it is at Atlantis...it is actually i think a small bar under the roof.
I just was laying outside by it all day and thought i woudl tkae picture of it....it is very cute and i am a seashell LOVER!!


----------



## Cabelle1863

A little reminder (as if I need one!  ) of what I'm looking forward to in November 2009. This was taken November 2006, the sunrise as we were headed into Nassau.






I cannot wait to show my folks this sunrise.


----------



## 4fosterkids

Our favorite bedtime snack!


----------



## 4fosterkids




----------



## HiddenMickeys

4fosterkids said:


> Our favorite bedtime snack!




I do believe, of all the pictures in this thread, THIS is the one sight I cannot wait to see in person more than any other!


----------



## Zane_Anthony

kellykell9 said:


> HOLY CRAP!!! Where was this taken? How close is this plane from the ground when it's coming in there????
> 
> Kelly



Hello this was taken at Maho Beach in St.Martin. The planes are really really low. The runway is right there across the street (a pretty narrow street)  from the beach.


----------



## Billinaz

kellykell9 said:


> HOLY CRAP!!! Where was this taken? How close is this plane from the ground when it's coming in there????
> 
> Kelly





Its the St Maarten airport (SXM).

You should see it a second later when it crosses the fence next to the road.....


----------



## nzdisneymom

The fruit stand at Goofy's Galley
The Wonder, April 2008


----------



## scottishwee35

Cabelle1863 said:


> A little reminder (as if I need one!  ) of what I'm looking forward to in November 2009. This was taken November 2006, the sunrise as we were headed into Nassau.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot wait to show my folks this sunrise.



Oh that is lovely picture  

Scottishwee35


----------



## scottishwee35

Skallywag said:


> Sorry should have said one is of Magic in Naples Harbour and the other is anchored off villafranche during the Med. Cruise.



Oh, it was a great times!!  

Hey, bring the photo of you!!  Love to see the photo of you both.

Scottishwee35


----------



## scottishwee35

dizzi said:


> I would love to do a Med.......
> Hopefully soon!!!!!!!



me too

Scottishwee35


----------



## one princess

DD with Alice.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Thank you all for the pictures! I'm getting so excited for my cruise in 31 days! Can't wait to add pictures of my own!


----------



## dreamcometrue

bumpity bump! keep 'em coming people!! 11 more days for us!!!


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

Dopey at Animator's Palate...


----------



## metzfan64

how do you add pics?  Can't figure it out


----------



## JerseyBelle

metzfan64 said:


> how do you add pics?  Can't figure it out



First you need an internet photo service.  These are available free.  I use Photobucket.  http://photobucket.com/

After you sign up for the service, you must then upload your pictures to the service.  Once the photo is saved on the service it will have links.  There are different types of links depending on where the photo will be used.  For the disboard, you need to use the IMG Code.  On photobucket you just click the box for IMG Code and it copies the code to your clipboard.  You then need to insert the link which is the icon just below the smiley.   The icon looks like a globe with a chain link.

There is also an internet photo portal on the Disboard but I have never used it so I can't speak for how it works.  There is information in the tech forum.


----------



## Tinkermom3

Since it has been awhile since a photo was posted here you go...


----------



## swandiverpatt

I've been doing some wishful dreaming today.  This is from our last cruise (December 07):


----------



## nzdisneymom

Here's a double-picture -- Goofy's Galley - and the fruit display.


----------



## MaryKLady

swandiverpatt said:


> I've been doing some wishful dreaming today.  This is from our last cruise (December 07):



I am picturing myself there and chanting......

I am on a Disney cruise, I am on a Disney cruise, I am on a Disney cruise!


----------



## alwayslisad

MaryKLady said:


> I am picturing myself there and chanting......
> 
> I am on a Disney cruise, I am on a Disney cruise, I am on a Disney cruise!



MOVE OVER!!! --  

:::::THERE IS NO PLACE LIKE DCL THERE IS NO PLACE LIKE DCL THERE IS NO PLACE LIKE DCL::::::  

:::CLICKS RED SLIPPERS TOGETHER OVER AND OVER:::::


----------



## Tink rules

Oh... No...No...NO!!!

Red Flip Flops!!!


----------



## Mom24Princesses

Here goes - first of a good few to come.  
Made last Friday  at Castaway Cay.
It has been a long, sad week.


----------



## dreamcometrue

MaryKLady said:


> I am picturing myself there and chanting......
> 
> I am on a Disney cruise, I am on a Disney cruise, I am on a Disney cruise!



I have a feeling I will be uttering (or screaming) those very words non stop all week long!


----------



## Grandma4ever

I like to post just to see my ticker.  However, I have a very long wait still.  This thread help to make my wait bearable.  Last year I took 1300 pictures will be gone for an additional 7 days this year I wonder how many I will take this year.


----------



## HiddenMickeys

swandiverpatt said:


> I've been doing some wishful dreaming today.  This is from our last cruise (December 07):



God I am a disney geek, the first thing I noticed in that pic? Nice Shirt!  

After the shirt, I noticed the view. While I cant wait to see it myself, I kind of can, since it will mean it's all just about over.


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

I am loving all the pictures!

I soooooooo can not wait until Nov., so my mom can go on our 2nd Disney Cruise Trip!


----------



## ramkam




----------



## alwayslisad

ramkam said:


>




Those dang birds dive bombed my head every breakfast - DH said no matter where I sat they found me - of course I looked like I was a crazy fool - screaming and throwing my hands in the air trying to protect myself - DH informed me that they were MORE scared of me than I was of them - but I disagree.....


----------



## OceanLvr

our September bar...






[/IMG]


----------



## 3princessMommy

OceanLvr said:


> our September bar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Which cabin is that?  When are you going next?  And Can I come too???


----------



## ophie

Mom24Princesses said:


> Here goes - first of a good few to come.
> Made last Friday  at Castaway Cay.
> It has been a long, sad week.



Were there no chairs near the Head's Up hammocks anymore?  I know a whole group of people who will be devastated if those are gone...


----------



## ophie

OceanLvr said:


> our September bar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Oh that looks familiar!  My friend Ronnie Jo can stock those suites like that.   Nice job!


----------



## adrianna_sarah

ramkam said:


>



They were Cast Members of course.  "Mine... mine... mine."  They were just signing autograph for the Finding Nemo fans.


----------



## Mom24Princesses

ophie said:


> Were there no chairs near the Head's Up hammocks anymore?  I know a whole group of people who will be devastated if those are gone...



I have no idea.

On our first cruise I never walked down there. 




Here goes my 2nd PoftD


----------



## reigle4

ophie said:


> Oh that looks familiar!  My friend Ronnie Jo can stock those suites like that.   Nice job!




I need your friends # for our Dec cruise.  We have a Cat 3 suite and would love to have our bar stocked.


----------



## ophie

reigle4 said:


> I need your friends # for our Dec cruise.  We have a Cat 3 suite and would love to have our bar stocked.



Well, it'll be little more difficult now that you can only take alcohol in your carry-on and not in your checked bags.


----------



## dreamcometrue

Magic leaving port today! Next week we will be on it!!!!!!!


----------



## NewfieMom

This is a test....







It worked!!!


----------



## one princess

Pooh having lunch in Cozumel.


----------



## tinkerone

one princess said:


> Pooh having lunch in Cozumel.



that is sooo cute!


----------



## dmi188

Cozumel


----------



## Jusacuz

A sign I would love to see soon!


----------



## DCLLVR




----------



## dmi188

Grand Cayman


----------



## one princess




----------



## quiltymom

one princess said:


> Pooh having lunch in Cozumel.



Where did you get that hat???  I'd love to get one for my Pal Mickey.


----------



## one princess

quiltymom said:


> Where did you get that hat???  I'd love to get one for my Pal Mickey.




We got it at a shop in Cozumel.  They have them everywhere in all different sizes.


----------



## quiltymom

one princess said:


> We got it at a shop in Cozumel.  They have them everywhere in all different sizes.



Thanks - but oh, well.  We're not going to Mexico on our cruise.  Maybe I'll be able to find something for Pal Mickey in Nassau, though ...


----------



## 3mickeys&me

quiltymom said:


> Thanks - but oh, well. We're not going to Mexico on our cruise. Maybe I'll be able to find something for Pal Mickey in Nassau, though ...


 

They sell hats like that at Epcot in Mexico.


----------



## porknbeans

subscribing


----------



## GOVAC24

OceanLvr said:


> our September bar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I want to be your new best friend!  LOL


----------



## AhoyCaptainMickey

bump...


----------



## Grandma4ever

Taken at Tulum in September 2007


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Chankanaab, Cozumel, March 2008


----------



## Grandma4ever

One more for good measure.  Also taken back in September 2007.


----------



## Grandma4ever

disneyfaninaz said:


> Chankanaab, Cozumel, March 2008



Can't wait to see this for myself.  It is in the plans for this coming October!!!!


----------



## Mom24Princesses




----------



## lvstitch

Ahhh...


----------



## smeecanada

lvstitch said:


> Ahhh...



Where abouts on the ship are these wonderful loungers located?  I don't remember seeing them - as 4 days went by pretty fast.


----------



## Zandy595

Those loungers must be new since our last cruise.  They do look nice and comfy, except for the puddle on that one.    I'd hate to sit down in that.


----------



## MODisneyfan

What amazing photos.. I can't wait to go... I will definatly share when I get back


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

MODisneyfan said:


> What amazing photos.. I can't wait to go... I will definatly share when I get back



Have fun!!!  We are counting on some good picks  


Here's our's for the day:


----------



## lvstitch

smeecanada said:


> Where abouts on the ship are these wonderful loungers located?  I don't remember seeing them - as 4 days went by pretty fast.



They are located by the Quite Cove Pool Port Side on the Magic.


----------



## lvstitch

Not sure if this was from Topsiders or secret deck 7


----------



## Schachteles

BUMPING this back up...I need to get my fix...


----------



## DisneyMomforLife

Here's a nice view from the secret area on Deck 7 ... wish I was there now!!!


----------



## Hypermommy

I can post, I can post!  I finally get to post on this thread!  (after reading it for months)..  whew!  Okay, so here's my very first picture for the thread and it's my very first view of the Magic live and in person:


----------



## HiddenMickeys

Hypermommy said:


> I can post, I can post!  I finally get to post on this thread!  (after reading it for months)..  whew!  Okay, so here's my very first picture for the thread and it's my very first view of the Magic live and in person:



I can't WAIT to see that sight for ourselves.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Here's another view.


----------



## Hypermommy

Here's another one I'm so glad to be able to finally post.


----------



## durango kid




----------



## Zandy595

durango kid ~ That water is gorgeous!  Where was the picture taken?  I'm going to guess St. John or St. Thomas.


----------



## RLccweems

durango kid said:


>



How beautiful!!   I wish I was there right now.....


----------



## one princess




----------



## dredick

one princess said:


>


nice shot


----------



## stlkeeler

bumping - this was on page 3!! Come on guys, I need a fix. It's 4 weeks until I can post my own pics!

Thanks!


----------



## Tinkermom3

stlkeeler said:


> bumping - this was on page 3!! Come on guys, I need a fix. It's 4 weeks until I can post my own pics!
> 
> Thanks!



Here you go.   
After cutting her meat here is our server Ollie feeding our DD6 her first bite of the evening.  Ahh, DCL service!!


----------



## MODisneyfan

Tinkermom3 said:


> Here you go.
> After cutting her meat here is our server Ollie feeding our DD6 her first bite of the evening.  Ahh, DCL service!!



I bet someone got spoiled..


----------



## durango kid

till we meet again...


----------



## Hypermommy

Chillin' out waiting for dinner at Animator's Palate.


----------



## lvstitch

I  an empty ship in the morning.


----------



## RLccweems

lvstitch said:


> I  an empty ship in the morning.



My favortie time of day on the ship....


----------



## bdwk1997

Hypermommy said:


> Chillin' out waiting for dinner at Animator's Palate.



Denise what a great pic!!!!


----------



## adrianna_sarah




----------



## dredick

durango kid said:


> till we meet again...




great shot!!


----------



## JLSE50

lvstitch said:


> Not sure if this was from Topsiders or secret deck 7





DisneyMomforLife said:


> Here's a nice view from the secret area on Deck 7 ... wish I was there now!!!



LOV-ER-LY!!

First picture is taken from Topsiders.  The Secret Decks have solid walls as can be seen in the second picture.

Jan


----------



## mommykds




----------



## dredick

bump


----------



## Tinkermom3

Castaway Cay taken from our verandah.  Ahhhh....


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Very nice!


----------



## RLccweems

Tinkermom3 said:


> Castaway Cay taken from our verandah.  Ahhhh....



What a great view.....I wish I was there right now.


----------



## mommykds




----------



## HiddenMickeys

mommykds said:


>



Is that a cat 10? Just wondering cause that's what we have in dec. Nice pic either way.


----------



## lvstitch




----------



## Pocahantas

lvstitch said:


>



GREAT PICTURE!!!!


----------



## Kimmielee

Mom24Princesses said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> On our first cruise I never walked down there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here goes my 2nd PoftD


 
I LOVE this shot... amazing!!


----------



## Kimmielee

Plum Cay, St. Maarten... the waves were huge due to Hurricane Noel...


----------



## Kimmielee

Docked in The Bahamas...


----------



## dredick

I can't wait till Sept!! Soon I'll have my own pics to show


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Two beautiful ships in Nassau together...


----------



## dredick

Chip 'n Dale Express said:


> Two beautiful ships in Nassau together...


cool shot of both ships!!


----------



## Hypermommy

HiddenMickeys said:


> Is that a cat 10? Just wondering cause that's what we have in dec. Nice pic either way.



Based on the bed right next to the mirror and what I can see of the rest of the room reflected in the mirror it looks like the Cat10 I just stayed in for a week.  Hope that helps.


----------



## lillygator

yippeee!!! four more sleeps until we see a cat 10!


----------



## HiddenMickeys

lillygator said:


> yippeee!!! four more sleeps until we see a cat 10!



Woohoo! have fun! (take lots of room pics)  ...and food pics......and drink pics.....and well, you get the idea.


----------



## tchoney

This picture is of my son on his very first Disney Cruise in 2005.  It was cool and rainy, but we were determined to enjoy Castaway Cay. All he talked about was going snorkling!  Too Funny!


----------



## Disney1fan2002




----------



## dreamcometrue

yipee!!! We are back from our cruise and I FINALLY get to post here!!! 


our very first view of the Magic, coming into Port Canaveral for our April 26th cruise!


----------



## Pansy

tchoney said:


> This picture is of my son on his very first Disney Cruise in 2005.  It was cool and rainy, but we were determined to enjoy Castaway Cay. All he talked about was going snorkling!  Too Funny!




*A bad day with Mickey & friends is Always better than a good day without them  Your son is so cute and ready for fun  

*


----------



## BCV02

Finaly have some new ones to post . DS at the sail away party


----------



## BCV02

I'm going for two because it's been a while. This is the first time I saw this happening. It's the port pilot leaving the Wonder at Port Canaveral.http://


----------



## dreamcometrue

model of the Magic in the terminal


----------



## goltedl

Here is my son enjoying the toddler pool and his first corn on the cob. He had a great cruise.


----------



## Queenofthecastle

Oh my gosh, your son is such a cutie! I love that corn on the cob pic!


----------



## alwayslisad

OH my gosh he is a cutieeeee and oh my gosh I miss CORN -  I had to give it up last year due to some internal issues - I wonder if you get the same satisfaction if you just LICK the corn???


----------



## RLccweems

I love the pic of your son with the corn....he's just the cuties thing!


----------



## goltedl

Thank You. He gets his looks from his Mom. I'm very proud of him. He has already been to Disney World twice and has been on one cruise. He loves Mickey Mouse and I'm looking forward to many trips and memories to Disney with him. Here is a picture of him enjoying karaoke on the cruise.


----------



## Tinkermom3

If only I were there right now...


----------



## Hypermommy

Fantastic picture!!!!


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Wonder
September 2007
about 12:00am last night


----------



## °O°Joe

...I don't really have anything new - so here's one from the archives:




view large on black


----------



## tinkerone

°O°Joe;25032590 said:
			
		

> ...I don't really have anything new - so here's one from the archives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> view large on black



ojoe, been missing your stuff.  good to see some again!


----------



## dredick

very nice Joe!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

May 9, 2008, the Magic pulled into Castaway Cay bow first


----------



## Time4disneynow

May 9, 2008, the Magic pulled into Castaway Cay bow first

Great photo.....thank you!!!!!

Where in Delaware?


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

We are New Castle Delaware. It was great to able to see the Magic bow first at Castaway Cay


----------



## Time4disneynow

We are New Castle Delaware. It was great to able to see the Magic bow first at Castaway Cay


You take great photos.
Nice to meet you....we're in Milton, Delaware.


----------



## tparbs

Okay, I'm now offically going nuts!!  I can't believe we're days away from our trip!!!  Looking through all your beautiful pictures this morning has heightened my anticipation to a fevered pitch!!    

They're all WONDERful!  Thanks so much!  I'll be posting some of my own when we return!


----------



## outlander

tparbs said:


> Okay, I'm now offically going nuts!!  I can't believe we're days away from our trip!!!  Looking through all your beautiful pictures this morning has heightened my anticipation to a fevered pitch!!
> 
> They're all WONDERful!  Thanks so much!  I'll be posting some of my own when we return!


Have a wonderful trip!! 

Thanks for the great pics everyone!


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

tparbs said:


> Okay, I'm now offically going nuts!!  I can't believe we're days away from our trip!!!  Looking through all your beautiful pictures this morning has heightened my anticipation to a fevered pitch!!
> 
> They're all WONDERful!  Thanks so much!  I'll be posting some of my own when we return!



Have a great trip!!!


----------



## The Disney Fanatic

tparbs said:


> Okay, I'm now offically going nuts!! I can't believe we're days away from our trip!!! Looking through all your beautiful pictures this morning has heightened my anticipation to a fevered pitch!!
> 
> They're all WONDERful! Thanks so much! I'll be posting some of my own when we return!


 
Have a blast!






">


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## lvstitch

HSM2 Dance Party


----------



## mindy327

HERES ARE SOME OF MY FAVES!!! Just got back!


----------



## THUNDERMOUNTAINMOMMA

BCV02 said:


> I'm going for two because it's been a while. This is the first time I saw this happening. It's the port pilot leaving the Wonder at Port Canaveral.http://



Isn't this really cool to watch?


----------



## Disneygrl36

mindy327 said:


> HERES ARE SOME OF MY FAVES!!! Just got back!



I  your tatoo!!!!!  How cool!  Now if only I wasn't such a chicken.


----------



## WeatherbySwann

tparbs said:


> Okay, I'm now offically going nuts!!  I can't believe we're days away from our trip!!!  Looking through all your beautiful pictures this morning has heightened my anticipation to a fevered pitch!!
> 
> They're all WONDERful!  Thanks so much!  I'll be posting some of my own when we return!



*Have a MAGICAL trip!!!*


----------



## bettyann29

mindy327 said:


> HERES ARE SOME OF MY FAVES!!! Just got back!



very cool tattoo!!

is that a permanent one or a temp?


----------



## tparbs

bettyann29 said:


> very cool tattoo!!
> 
> is that a permanent one or a temp?



It looks real to me and it's AWESOME!!!

Okay, all you Disers are a BAD influence!  I'm taking a break from packing!  

Thanks to everyone for the best wishes on our trip!!


----------



## nzdisneymom

mommykds said:


>



Where do you go to be able to see this????  It's a part of the ship I've never seen before!

Thanks.


----------



## Tigger98




----------



## Tigger98

This is better.  Second try is the charm.

Lighthouse in Nassua.


----------



## mindy327

bettyann29 said:


> very cool tattoo!!
> 
> is that a permanent one or a temp?




Yep, it's real. And yes it did hurt. But well worth it. Check out my
trip report and it explains why I got it in the first place there!! 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1822929

Don't worry, lots ask if its fake! I went to the castaway club party and the ship officers asked where I got the rub ons!


----------



## DNSYFRK

I thought i would post my first picture.  It is another shot ot the Nassau Lighthouse.


----------



## tparbs

°O°Joe;25032590 said:
			
		

> ...I don't really have anything new - so here's one from the archives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> view large on black



Thanks for this!! It's now my new desktop leading up to our trip!!


----------



## BCV02

THUNDERMOUNTAINMOMMA said:


> Isn't this really cool to watch?


It was once we realized what was going on. We were just sitting there on our veranda, getting into cruise mode when we spot this boat heading right for us Kind of freaks you out at first. 
Anyway. Here's mine for the day. http://


----------



## TiggerKing

nzdisneymom said:


> Where do you go to be able to see this????  It's a part of the ship I've never seen before!
> 
> Thanks.



I'm not the OP of the picture, but these fly bridges are located at the front of the ship on both sides on deck 7 (I believe).  They are just in front of the ship's bridge.  The Captain, and typically a harbor pilot for non-CC ports, have all the controls necessary to control the ship when docking, as well as a plexiglass floor to be able to view the distance between the ship and the dock or obstructions.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic sunset off of deck 10







Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## dismom73

Does anyone happen to have a picture of connecting rooms?  I'm just wondering where the doors are located.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The door to the other stateroom is where the trash can is in the lower left of the picture. This is a cat 6 stateroom


----------



## Fizzgig

TIGGER/POOH4: I know you!  I saw you once upon the boat!    Ok, more than once.   Thanks for helping entertain my little girl.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Fizzgig, it was great to meet you and your family. It made the cruise very enjoyable since our daughters got along so well. We were so happy to see your family at the airport too.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Fizzgig, Hope you enjoyed the chocolate souffle at Palo's as much as we did.


----------



## Fizzgig

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Fizzgig, Hope you enjoyed the chocolate souffle at Palo's as much as we did.



It was sooo good!    Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## one princess

DD looking for a good spot to dig.


----------



## dismom73

Thanks Tigger/Pooh4.  Can you tell me if the doors can be propped open?  If so, is the door in the way when it is?


----------



## Tigger98

Disney Wonder 2007, at CC


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

dismom73, sorry but we did not open the door. We have seen on the dis boards that others have brought a bungee cord for the door. 
PS: You can see the door in the mirror that is in the middle of the picture.

Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## Grandma4ever

The door will close but if you open the door then lock the dead bolt it will not lock shut.  You need to do this with both door.  I have been told that the stateroom host can get you a door stop if you ask.  I also heard that budgee cords can be used as well.  

I don't remember the door being in the way.  Hope this helps.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Sunset at Key West







Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## lvstitch




----------



## lvstitch

One more today:


----------



## dismom73

Thanks everyone for the info about the connecting doors.  I am just so excited that my DH and I wont have to split up this time.  We couldn't get connecting rooms last time so it was he was down the hall and we rotated where the kids slept each night.  It will be much nicer this way, waking up in the same room and not wondering if I call down to the other room will I be waking them up, or are they waiting around for us to wake up.     Thanks again for all the info.


----------



## mommykds

nzdisneymom said:


> Where do you go to be able to see this????  It's a part of the ship I've never seen before!
> 
> Thanks.


That was taken as we were pulling into port at Nassau.  We were standing on deck 10 near the sportsdeck starboard side.



HiddenMickeys said:


> Is that a cat 10? Just wondering cause that's what we have in dec. Nice pic either way.


Thank you.  
Yes thats a category 10 cabin on deck 2 midship..great location!


----------



## mommykds




----------



## mommykds




----------



## dreamcometrue

don't have to tell me twice!!!!!!


----------



## mcraft17

St. Thomas


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Sunrise from our verandah






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## lvstitch




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Pirate Party






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## lvstitch

Hee hee I have the same picture


----------



## dredick

great pics!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Mickey to the rescue






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## Frequent Flyer

lvstitch said:


> Hee hee I have the same picture





TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Mickey to the rescue



Now here are both together!!


----------



## RLccweems

My hero......


----------



## dreamcometrue

I love all the little details!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

dreamcometrue said:


> I love all the little details!



Bet its stuck, kids playing on it on deck 4!!!


----------



## dreamcometrue

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> Bet its stuck, kids playing on it on deck 4!!!



after looking at that Mickey hand for a while and reading your post, it looks like "DECK 4 DID IT"


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

dreamcometrue said:


> after looking at that Mickey hand for a while and reading your post, it looks like "DECK 4 DID IT"


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Wonder
September 2007


----------



## one princess

A rainy day on CC is better than no day on CC!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

one princess said:


> A rainy day on CC is better than no day on CC!



Oh so sad.


----------



## MODisneyfan




----------



## WeatherbySwann

DMMarla07860 said:


> Disney Wonder
> September 2007



It's Pikey!


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic 2006
August 2006
Last night in Rockin Bar D with friends


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Pirate party fireworks






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## Tigger98

Atlantis in the evening..


----------



## dreamcometrue

empty Quiet Cove Pool on embarkation day!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Magic from the observation tower on Castaway Cay






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> The Magic from the observation tower on Castaway Cay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> May 2009 DCL Western
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


Looks like its sailing on Trees not the sea.


----------



## wkrider

one princess said:


> A rainy day on CC is better than no day on CC!



How cute though...still smiling!!


----------



## micheleluvsmickey

WeatherbySwann said:


> It's Pikey!


 I love pikey


----------



## DMMarla07860

if you love pikey then I'll love this picture
April 2005
Castaway Cay


----------



## nikkistevej

DNSYFRK said:


> I thought i would post my first picture.  It is another shot ot the Nassau Lighthouse.



This is a great picture!!


----------



## MODisneyfan




----------



## micheleluvsmickey

DMMarla07860 said:


> if you love pikey then I'll love this picture
> April 2005
> Castaway Cay


Aww he is adorable..i wish he was going to be on the wonder this august double dip..


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Magic docked at Key West






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Under the Magic tendering to Grand Cayman






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## lvstitch

Sailaway Party before Ariel Vision...just not the same:


----------



## MODisneyfan




----------



## DNSYFRK

How about a nice shot of Atlantis





And the magic docked in Nassau


----------



## DNSYFRK

nikkistevej said:


> This is a great picture!!



Thank you, the day was perfect, and made it good for pictures.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Sunset north of Cuba






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## Grandma4ever

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Sunset north of Cuba


Awesome picture!!


----------



## MODisneyfan

The Nassau Lighthouse and the Atlantis Resort


----------



## nikkistevej

I love the sunset and the lighthouse pics- they are great!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Sunrise over Grand Cayman






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## frdeb1999

Absolutely love all the pix!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Magic on hammock cam






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## dreamcometrue

Topsider on embarkation day


----------



## DisneyHobbit

I love looking at everyones pics!!!  I am trying to post a pic from my Mac and can't seem to wrap my mind around it.  Can anyone help?


----------



## zerog

*Magic in the middle - St. Thomas, April 2008*


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Wonder on hammock cam






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## karentan

zerog said:


> *Magic in the middle - St. Thomas, April 2008*




thats a really hard bit of parallel parking!!!!  back a bit, a little to the right.....


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Wishing I was there.






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## Tigger98

and on the other side....



[


----------



## mirby72

dreamcometrue said:


> I love all the little details!


 
A little DCL fact:

This is Don "Ducky" Williams only contribution to the design of the two ships.


----------



## rockydek

This picture was taken on May 23 2008 while going from The Dolphin to Hollywood Studios in the morning. Only at Disney! Mickey Mouse raindrop!!


----------



## rockydek

[/IMG]


----------



## Dyerneeds

heres one of our favs from last oct cruise.
we got up at 4:30 to see the magic return.


----------



## rockydek

Thanks !!!


----------



## SNicksed

Dyerneeds said:


> heres one of our favs from last oct cruise.
> we got up at 4:30 to see the magic return.



Aaaaahh... I was sleeping in 2590 when you took that pic!


----------



## MODisneyfan




----------



## SNicksed

Wyndham Resort - Nassau


----------



## SNicksed

A little fun onstage - October 2007


----------



## Deb T.

rockydek said:


> http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee38/Rockydek/10_1123797968_1060_0020_020_0001.jpg[/IMG]



I think you're almost there... I believe you have to have the letters
[/IMG] in front and after your url so that it looks like this:

[/IMG]http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee38/Rockydek/10_1123797968_1060_0020_020_0001.jpg[/IMG]

Good luck!


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Almost...






 goes at the end. You put the "http" stuff in the middle...

The DISboards editor makes it easy... you should be able to click the icon of the mountain & sun picture (2nd to last on the bottom toolbar) and enter in the http information and it will automatically set it up.


----------



## dreamcometrue

DD8 going down the Mickey slide


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Magic anchored off of Grand Cayman






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## pinkygirl

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> The Magic anchored off of Grand Cayman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> May 2009 DCL Western
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern



awesome shot!!!! LOVE IT!! Thanks 
I just noticed your ticker! we'll be on the same cruise as you! we have a meet thread if you're interested...you should come and say hi!
Nancy
here's the link if you're interested  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1827912
hope to see you there!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Pinkygirl, Glad you liked the picture. The Magic and the incredible weather make for good pictures. Can't wait until October and be back on our ship.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Sunset from Cozumel






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

D Sea U Graduation






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## lillygator




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

A quiet morning on deck 10






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## lvstitch

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> A quiet morning on deck 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> May 2009 DCL Western
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern



Wow you have the best pictures 

Here mine for the day:





Topsiders early in the morning.


----------



## one princess

Just a little nap by the pool.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

lvstitch, I like that picture of topsiders. I wish I was there now. It looks like a beautiful day to be outside on the deck.


----------



## DisneyHobbit

This is my first Picture I've ever posted, I hope it comes out ok.

Palos right when the sun was setting


----------



## bonnielynn




----------



## dreamcometrue

sailaway party!


----------



## bonnielynn




----------



## DisneyHobbit

This was taken on the third night heading back to PC.


----------



## FirstTimeCruiser

Leaving Acapulco on the WB repo


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Dech 8 suite verandah






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## dredick

DisneyHobbit said:


> This was taken on the third night heading back to PC.


love it!


----------



## DMMarla07860

Last night at Dinner on the Wonder


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

For the fellow Parrothead Pirates in Paradise cruisers (Oct 11 Eastern) Margaritaville - Key West






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## RLccweems

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> For the fellow Parrothead Pirates in Paradise cruisers (Oct 11 Eastern) Margaritaville - Key West
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> May 2009 DCL Western
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern





I love this shot!!!


----------



## figment52

as part of the WB Repo


----------



## Dopey'sMAMA

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> For the fellow Parrothead Pirates in Paradise cruisers (Oct 11 Eastern) Margaritaville - Key West
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> May 2009 DCL Western
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern







I have that same picture....My favorite place, can you believe when we were there they had to throw some kid out for being out of hand


----------



## Tink rules

FirstTimeCruiser said:


> Leaving Acapulco on the WB repo



Wasn't it great how all of the people were in the park below yelling for Mickey to come out????  

It was such a great day!!!


----------



## dreamcometrue

Tink rules said:


> Wasn't it great how all of the people were in the park below yelling for Mickey to come out????
> 
> It was such a great day!!!




and did Mickey come out???


----------



## Tink rules

We stopped traffic where ever we went... let me see if I can find a picture for you... I think Kelly had a good one from the first lock... I have to go find the pics of the people in the parks... and there is a shot from the last lock on You tube... let me go and look.


----------



## Tink rules

Here's the last locks... I wish I could remember which one!!! (not MiraFlores.... oh come one someone... I have to go look!!!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ol-PGulJoWA


----------



## Tink rules

I stand corrected... it' IS Miraflores... and if you watch it... right after the guy says it's HUGE... I'm on my verandah on Deck 7 (2nd one down) under the first funnel... next to the 3 people on their verandah...) 

And he was WRONG... he would have LOVED being on the ship!!!


----------



## scottishwee35

dreamcometrue said:


> and did Mickey come out???



YES AND PLUTO TOO

I have photos of them, will upload later.

Scottishwee35


----------



## granmaz

Aruba on PC Repo.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Another tribute to the Parrotheads - Margaritaville Cayman Islands






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## DisneyHobbit

Deck 10 on the Wonder!!


----------



## JLSE50

Does anyone have a picture of the tower on Castaway Cay?  We took pictures from there but none of it.

Jan


----------



## Miss Poppins

JLSE50 said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the tower on Castaway Cay?  We took pictures from there but none of it.
> 
> Jan



Is this what you need:


----------



## JLSE50

I meant the tower at the end of the walking trail which starts on the former airstrip.  Sorry I did not make that clear.

One of the Cruise Staff told us that not only did a lot of Characters including Mickey wave to the children at the pier in Acapulco, they also got off the ships in the ports and visited at schools or orphanages.  

Jan


----------



## dreamcometrue

CM waving as we pull away!


----------



## Zandy595

JLSE50 said:


> I meant the tower at the end of the walking trail which starts on the former airstrip.  Sorry I did not make that clear.
> 
> *One of the Cruise Staff told us that not only did a lot of Characters including Mickey wave to the children at the pier in Acapulco, they also got off the ships in the ports and visited at schools or orphanages.*
> 
> Jan


Aww, that's nice.


----------



## bonnielynn




----------



## WDWCrazzyCunninghams

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Another tribute to the Parrotheads - Margaritaville Cayman Islands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> May 2009 DCL Western
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern





VERY COOL!!!!      
Thanks for thinking of us!!!!!


----------



## RanCan

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> For the fellow Parrothead Pirates in Paradise cruisers (Oct 11 Eastern) Margaritaville - Key West
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> May 2009 DCL Western
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern



I love it!!!! Thanks!!!!!
Come on over and visit the rest of the Parrotheads on our meets thread!!


----------



## BigRed1

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> For the fellow Parrothead Pirates in Paradise cruisers (Oct 11 Eastern) Margaritaville - Key West
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> May 2009 DCL Western
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern





TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Another tribute to the Parrotheads - Margaritaville Cayman Islands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> May 2009 DCL Western
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


Thanks for thinking of us!! We are sad that we won't be visiting one on the cruise.  Some of us are trying to get to Margaritaville Orlando though.....Thanks again!!


----------



## Dopey'sMAMA

JLSE50 said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the tower on Castaway Cay?  We took pictures from there but none of it.
> 
> Jan



I don't have the tower itself, but this was taken from it...if that helps.


----------



## Tink rules

scottishwee35 said:


> YES AND PLUTO TOO
> 
> I have photos of them, will upload later.
> 
> Scottishwee35



Hi Deb!!!! I wish I had seen them better.. I could only see them from my verandah... But it was fun to see everyone cheer!!! 



granmaz said:


> Aruba on PC Repo.



Hi Marilyn!!!! I have to go upload my pics... we all have so many good ones!!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Another Margaritaville for the Parrotheads in Paradise - Cozumel. Is there one in St. Marteen or St. Thomas?




It was an awesome cruise (at Margaritaville)





Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## wdwowner

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Another Margaritaville for the Parrotheads in Paradise - Cozumel.



Where is the Margaritaville in Cozumel?  How can I find it from the dock?

Thanks.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Margaritaville is real easy to get to. Just turn right off the dock and it is a 5 minute walk down the road. Margaritaville is the tan building on the waterfront behind the Coast Guard cutter's bow. It has a great outdoor bar that overlooks the ocean. 






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## dreamcometrue

DD8 was so tired at dinner the first night, she didn't even want dessert. Well, she got nothing!


----------



## dredick

dreamcometrue said:


> DD8 was so tired at dinner the first night, she didn't even want dessert. Well, she got nothing!


I love her nails!


----------



## JLSE50

Dopey'sMAMA said:


> I don't have the tower itself, but this was taken from it...if that helps.



Thanks!  Still hoping for a photo of the tower too!
Jan


----------



## PiratePug

JLSE50 said:


> Thanks!  Still hoping for a photo of the tower too!
> Jan



Here is a pic of the tower along the bike path I took on our recent Wonder cruise (5/25 - 5/29):


----------



## JLSE50

PiratePug said:


> Here is a pic of the tower along the bike path I took on our recent Wonder cruise (5/25 - 5/29):



THAT'S IT !! 
perfect!
THANKS!
Jan

While we were there I figured out what those maritime penants mean going up one side and down the other.
WELCOME TO on the left
and 
CASTAWAY CAY on the right!!


----------



## figment1986

dreamcometrue said:


> DD8 was so tired at dinner the first night, she didn't even want dessert. Well, she got nothing!



Wish they gave me a plate of nothing... some nights i asked for nothing and did not get a plate, then again the waiters had a large group to help with as well.

Love the photo!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Cruising along






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## WeatherbySwann

LOL I had a plate of nothing several times on our trip!


----------



## MousseauMob

The Magic in Cabo


----------



## jajomo0118

Everyone..I love your Western pics. I've been trying to talk DH in to a Western this year. Maybe these pictures will do the trick.


----------



## MousseauMob

*Pirate Ship at Sunset!*


----------



## dreamcometrue

sunset during our first evening at sea!


----------



## DisneyHobbit

MousseauMob said:


> *Pirate Ship at Sunset!*




This is beautiful!!!


----------



## dredick

dreamcometrue said:


> sunset during our first evening at sea!


i can't wait to see this live in Sept!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Cozumel






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Goofy Pool






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## RLccweems

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Goofy Pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> May 2009 DCL Western
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern





Wow...it's empty!  What time of day was this?


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

This picture was taken on embarkation day at approx 12:30 pm.


----------



## figment52

on the WB PC cruise ....






Sandy


----------



## disneyloveNY

What a beautiful picture


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Goofy on the stern of the Magic






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## one princess




----------



## Tink rules

figment52 said:


> on the WB PC cruise ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy



You know Sandy.. You early birds have all the fun... I was still in bed...  

Great pic!!! I can't believe we are off the ship 2 weeks already!!! I miss it!!!


----------



## figment52

Tink rules said:


> You know Sandy.. You early birds have all the fun... I was still in bed...
> 
> Great pic!!! I can't believe we are off the ship 2 weeks already!!! I miss it!!!


 

Thank you.

I've heard the night owl tales from that cruise - "all the fun" is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## Tink rules

You know there are times I'm surprised you all didn't run into each other... coming and going!!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Magic anchored off of Grand Cayman






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Crew Pool






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## Zandy595

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Crew Pool


Does anyone know what those nautical flags mean?


----------



## NowaSki

Zandy595 said:


> Does anyone know what those nautical flags mean?



D C L  

http://www.marinewaypoints.com/learn/flags/flags.shtml


----------



## Zandy595

NowaSki said:


> D C L
> 
> http://www.marinewaypoints.com/learn/flags/flags.shtml


Thanks.  I couldn't figure out the "C" because the blue part of the flag blends in with the blue background.


----------



## GOVAC24

NowaSki said:


> D C L
> 
> http://www.marinewaypoints.com/learn/flags/flags.shtml




You soooo smart!  LOL


----------



## dreamcometrue




----------



## NowaSki

GOVAC24 said:


> You soooo smart!  LOL



 

I learned it was DCL from someone else here on the DIS Boards a long time ago.


----------



## Tiggerfan14

BigRed1 said:


> Thanks for thinking of us!! We are sad that we won't be visiting one on the cruise.  Some of us are trying to get to Margaritaville Orlando though.....Thanks again!!




hey just wondering why you guys are going on an eastern cruise instead of a western that includes key west. We are headed on the western oct 3 that stops in key west, we are parrotheads and can't wait to see key west again. and the show this saturday in philly!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Ariel TV. I want one but it's bigger than my living room.






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## kdonnel

The Magic leaving us behind in Puerto Vallarta:






Read our trip report.


----------



## Tink rules

Awwwwwwwwwwww... That's so sad... I'd have been running or rather swimming after it!!! 

Hey... what date was that??? I just wondered if that was US leaving on the PC Repo cruise???


----------



## kdonnel

Tink rules said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwww... That's so sad... I'd have been running or rather swimming after it!!!
> 
> Hey... what date was that??? I just wondered if that was US leaving on the PC Repo cruise???




Was not you.

This was the 6/1 cruise.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Key West Sunset






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## DisneyHobbit

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Key West Sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> May 2009 DCL Western
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern



Just stunning!!  I love it!!


----------



## figment52

Dawn in PV on the WB PC cruise


----------



## Tink rules

Hey... that was before that "other" big ugly cruise ship got there!!!


----------



## dreamcometrue

sunrise at sea


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Magic docked in Cozumel. Please excuse the Carnival ship in the background. 






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Deck 10 by Palo






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## Tink rules

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> The Magic docked in Cozumel. Please excuse the Carnival ship in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> May 2009 DCL Western
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern



Only if you'll disregard the Carnival ship in the backround of MINE from Puerta Vallarta when I post them!!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

I asked for the Carnival ship to be moved so I get good shot of the Magic but I was out of luck. You must have had the same luck. Sorry I missed a real good shot of the Magic docked at night in Cozumel due to we left at 1am. I heard the ship looked incredible all lit up from shore.


----------



## Tink rules

You know... I asked too, but they wouldn't budge...  How Rude!!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Nice shot of the Magic. I agree, how rude of those other cruise lines to dock their ships in the way. Also if anyone of you DISsers has the night picture of the Magic in Cozumel from 5/7/08, please post, I love to see it.


----------



## CapnJackGroupie

Bump

I love all of your pictures!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

About to board the Magic. A not so hidden Mickey.






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

About to leave the Magic at PC. Very sad.






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## disneyfaninaz

In honor of Father's Day... Here's a picture of my DH and DD taking a moment to enjoy the view.


----------



## nikkistevej

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> About to leave the Magic at PC. Very sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> May 2009 DCL Western
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern



This is when I felt like crying!!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

nikkistevej, fortunately there is a cure to this sadness. Book another cruise. Yeah. The hard part is the loooonnnnggggg wait until that time comes around.


----------



## dreamcometrue

Goofy Pool very early in the morning


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Magic's Chandelier from underneath






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The blue waters of Cozumel






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Here is a photo of the men's room floor in the restroom located between the Mickey and Goofy pools on Deck 9.*  These are not the same flags that spell DCL, as shown in post 829, above.

So, what do these flags mean?:






TCD

*hopefully you all will not find it weird that I took a photo here.


----------



## Tink rules

Wash your hands after????


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Tri-circle-D said:


> Here is a photo of the men's room floor in the restroom located between the Mickey and Goofy pools on Deck 9.*  These are not the same flags that spell DCL, as shown in post 829, above.
> 
> So, what do these flags mean?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCD
> 
> *hopefully you all will not find it weird that I took a photo here.



The three flags translate to:-
NOW WASH HANDS


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Tink rules said:


> Wash your hands after????



Great minds think alike!


----------



## nikkistevej

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> The blue waters of Cozumel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> May 2009 DCL Western
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern



That water looks so pretty!!


----------



## Tink rules

Tink rules said:


> Wash your hands after????





Andrew DEREK UK said:


> The three flags translate to:-
> NOW WASH HANDS



Great minds....  


Of course if it was the ladies room... it would ask you guys to put down the SEAT!!!!


----------



## GOVAC24

Tink rules said:


> Great minds....
> 
> 
> Of course if it was the ladies room... it would ask you guys to put down the SEAT!!!!


----------



## HiddenMickeys

Tri-circle-D said:


> Here is a photo of the men's room floor in the restroom located between the Mickey and Goofy pools on Deck 9.*  These are not the same flags that spell DCL, as shown in post 829, above.
> 
> So, what do these flags mean?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCD
> 
> *hopefully you all will not find it weird that I took a photo here.



See the TCD stands for "Tile Cannot Drain" and the other 3 flags (not shown) spell GAP, which is for "Good Aim Please".


----------



## JLSE50

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> The Magic's Chandelier from underneath




Great angle to showcase the Hidden Mickey!

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

Tri-circle-D said:


> Here is a photo of the men's room floor in the restroom located between the Mickey and Goofy pools on Deck 9.*  These are not the same flags that spell DCL, as shown in post 829, above.
> 
> So, what do these flags mean?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCD
> 
> *hopefully you all will not find it weird that I took a photo here.



It appears to be *LJU* or* UJL* depending on which side you start at.  Meaning???  or just a design??  or the initials of the tile layer?

Jan


----------



## Tink rules

If we convince ourselves they are circles....it's a hidden mickey!!!


----------



## GrumpyMom1

Here's Captain Hook on deck 4.  He came strolling along and then started kicking in the footrests of all the deck chairs that people were sitting in.  It was great because it wasn't an announced character meeting so there were no lines or crowds, just Captain Hook having fun with a few passengers.  And since the sun was setting on that side of the ship the lighting was perfect.


----------



## dreamcometrue

I loved getting up at 6am, going up to the Cove Cafe, getting a mocha, and sitting in those big blue loungers! Ahhh... heaven!


----------



## anewmac

GrumpyMom1 said:


> Here's Captain Hook on deck 4.  He came strolling along and then started kicking in the footrests of all the deck chairs that people were sitting in.  It was great because it wasn't an announced character meeting so there were no lines or crowds, just Captain Hook having fun with a few passengers.  And since the sun was setting on that side of the ship the lighting was perfect.



this looks like an ad for a Disney Cruise. I love it!


----------



## Tink rules

The approach to the Gatun Locks on the Ariel Screen


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Castaway Key post office






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## dredick

anewmac said:


> this looks like an ad for a Disney Cruise. I love it!


Funny, I thought the sane thing! Good photo!


----------



## Zandy595

Tri-circle-D said:


> Here is a photo of the men's room floor in the restroom located between the Mickey and Goofy pools on Deck 9.*  These are not the same flags that spell DCL, as shown in post 829, above.
> 
> So, what do these flags mean?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCD
> 
> *hopefully you all will not find it weird that I took a photo here.


I'm not sure what it means, but...  the yellow and black flag is "L", the blue and red is "3", and the yellow and white one isn't a real nautical flag (according to MarineWaypoints.com).


----------



## dredick

It means your going on a cruise!!


----------



## trekkie2

Love all these pics, they are really making me anxious to book our 2010 cruise.

Also, Durango Kid, just have to ask - is that Durango as in Colorado? if so here is a hi from Cortez.


----------



## maktrk96

I can not wait till I am able to post a picture.  I thank you all for your wonderful pictures.  I use those pictures and my wallpaper on my home and work computer.  It really gets me through the days!!


----------



## Tink rules

Here's Daisy in her tropical finest!!!

(and hey... there's Ken in the backround.... HI KEN!!!!   )


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

DD wanted nothing for dessert. Be careful what you ask for, because you just might get it.






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

SB at Castaway Cay






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## Grandma4ever

I'm guessing it was taken either early or late in the day?  




TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> SB at Castaway Cay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> May 2009 DCL Western
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Grandma4ever, the picture is from 11:30am. It not crowded over at SB. The family beach was rocking.


----------



## JLSE50

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> The Magic's Chandelier from underneath





Tink rules said:


> If we convince ourselves they are circles....it's a hidden mickey!!!



We were told on one of our cruises that Dale Chihuly designed "Festa Venezia" to have that as a Hidden Mickey. 

Jan


----------



## dreamcometrue

Mickey Pool, one early morning on the Magic


----------



## 4fosterkids

The pictures of the Magic's chandeleir by Chihuly reminded me of our trip a few years ago to the Bellagio in Vegas.  As we checked in we turned around and looked up to see this:





and we all knew right away who had created it too!!


----------



## 4fosterkids

and to throw a few DCL pics too:


----------



## 4fosterkids

Found this one from the Wonder on my sons Wish trip 12/06





they are all so unique!


----------



## dredick

4fosterkids said:


> and to throw a few DCL pics too:


my new desktop...thanks!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Seven Mile beach on Grand Cayman with the Magic in the background






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## 4fosterkids

dredick said:


> my new desktop...thanks!!



LOL  You are very welcome!!


----------



## MousseauMob




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The crew preparing to leave Port Canaveral






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## RLccweems

Tink rules said:


> Here's Daisy in her tropical finest!!!
> 
> (and hey... there's Ken in the backround.... HI KEN!!!!   )



She so cute.....


----------



## orlandothebeagle




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The beaches of Castaway Cay await you.






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Magic's escort into Key West






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## lvstitch

This was taken on June 20th at about 5pm on our way back to LA.


----------



## Tigger98

cool picture!


----------



## lvstitch

Thanks here's another one.  I think the fog scared everyone off because the decks were empty.


----------



## Grandma4ever

That is an awesome picture.  I would have been on deck.  Love it.


----------



## dreamcometrue

deck 10


----------



## brack




----------



## lvstitch

Port of LA


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The family beach at Castaway Cay






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## disneyfaninaz

While we're at Castaway Cay, mine for today.


----------



## Tigger98

For those of you who wonder about a birthday cake during dinner..


----------



## dreamcometrue

Tigger98 said:


> For those of you who wonder about a birthday cake during dinner..


 
wow mine looked completely different!


----------



## Tigger98

[URL=http://g.imageshack.


----------



## Tigger98

This was my sister's birthday cake for her 40th.  My niece got the same one the night before.  I guess it all depends what they have available.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Can I say a big THANK YOU to all the posters on this thread who put in the time and trouble to give us so many nice photos, by uploading them, THANKS.


----------



## poohluv2u

Looks like they use the same cake for anniversaries too   
This is from 2006 and we were celebrating our 25th Wedding anniversary.   






Also from anniversary cruise, one of my favorites.  Room service for two; cheese & crackers and a little key lime pie for dessert.  We are wearing our DCL robes from the Enchanted Romance Basket.






Enchanted Romance Basket


----------



## "Got Disney"

lvstitch said:


> This was taken on June 20th at about 5pm on our way back to LA.


 
I was at the beach that day(in SanDiego) and the fog rolled in so fast at that time that everyone had to get out of the water.  It was a 100 degrees that day and when the cold front came in it caused a very thick fog.

It burned off as the night went on.  It was a great night for the bonfire we had at the beach


----------



## LisaSp

poohluv2u said:


> Looks like they use the same cake for anniversaries too
> This is from 2006 and we were celebrating our 25th Wedding anniversary.



25 years? Did you get married when you were 15? You look so young! Great pix.


----------



## lvstitch




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Tropical Stitch leading the way at the character breakfast






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## gummyvites

We did a whole series of photos of "Mr. Bear" enjoying his vacation on DCL and sent them back to my dd's kindergarten class. He was the class bear and had made the rounds of all the kids homes. This picture was one of my favorites! My dh and I had just as much fun taking pictures of him as we did taking pictures of the kids!


----------



## poohluv2u

LisaSp said:


> 25 years? Did you get married when you were 15? You look so young! Great pix.



Aww, aren't you sweet!  I was almost 21 and hubby was 23 when we married.


----------



## lvstitch

poohluv2u said:


> Aww, aren't you sweet!  I was almost 21 and hubby was 23 when we married.



We were the same ages when we got married.  We are hitting our 14 year anniversary this year.


----------



## Tink rules

lvstitch said:


> Port of LA



Yup... looks just like Bayonne...  (or at least that's what I said when I opened my verandah curtains when we landed in LA after the Repo cruise...)

It's a great pic though... I'll have to dig through mine and see what I have...


----------



## RLccweems

poohluv2u said:


> Looks like they use the same cake for anniversaries too
> This is from 2006 and we were celebrating our 25th Wedding anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also from anniversary cruise, one of my favorites.  Room service for two; cheese & crackers and a little key lime pie for dessert.  We are wearing our DCL robes from the Enchanted Romance Basket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enchanted Romance Basket






I would love to order that same "Enchanted Romance Basket" for my next cruise....it'll be our 25 wedding anniversary.  Do you remember where you order this from and how much it was?


thanks


----------



## dredick

poohluv2u said:


> Aww, aren't you sweet! I was almost 21 and hubby was 23 when we married.


UM, you still look in your twenties!! Whats the secret!!!


----------



## disneypoor

We discovered this beautiful spot while riding bikes at Castaway Cay!


----------



## dreamcometrue

at sea


----------



## noryen

Belle in the hallway next to Lumiere's.


----------



## anewmac

lvstitch said:


> Port of LA



awww thats my hometown of San Pedro. Going to go back there when the Magic makes its way back "home" Gonna take my boys so they can build up the excitment. Then 41days later we will get on her YEAH!!!!!


----------



## LisaSp

noryen said:


> Belle in the hallway next to Lumiere's.



Great shot. I love photos like this!


----------



## lvstitch

I loved this bathroom so much I had to take a picture


----------



## LisaSp

lvstitch said:


> I loved this bathroom so much I had to take a picture



Where is that? By Rockin Bar D and Sessions?

I did the same thing and took a photo of the Palo bathroom--because I loved it!!


----------



## dreamcometrue




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Last tender back to the Magic for the day from Grand Cayman






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## lvstitch

LisaSp said:


> Where is that? By Rockin Bar D and Sessions?
> 
> I did the same thing and took a photo of the Palo bathroom--because I loved it!!



Yes, it's the one between Sessions and Diversions (Deck 3 Forward)


----------



## tinapomp

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Last tender back to the Magic for the day from Grand Cayman



I know this is probably going to be a stuipd question... but - you've got to take another smaller boat to Grand Cayman from the ship?  I guess I just never thought about it... LOL


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Not a dumb question.  Grand Cayman is surrounded by a reef so ships cannot harbor at docks.  Therefore it is necessary to "tender" into port.  The boats are not that small and the ride is very short.


----------



## Finally08

I also took some photos of the Oceaneers Club bathroom because it was stinkin cute (of course there was no one in there but myself and dd at the time).


----------



## dahuffy

poohluv2u said:


> This is from 2006 and we were celebrating our 25th Wedding anniversary.
> 
> Enchanted Romance Basket



Isn't that funny....I ordered the same thing for DH....for our 25th....in 2006!!


----------



## dahuffy

poohluv2u said:


> Aww, aren't you sweet!  I was almost 21 and hubby was 23 when we married.



We were both 21!


----------



## scottishwee35

Olivia at Westbound Panama Canal  May 08


----------



## scottishwee35

Aruba











Scottishwee35


----------



## scottishwee35

ACAPULCO






see the people as they were shouting 'WE WANT MICKEY'

Scottishwee35


----------



## scottishwee35

ACAPULCO

Finally Pluto came out






Scottishwee35


----------



## scottishwee35

ACAPULCO

and the Minnie came out too






Scottishwee35


----------



## dredick

great pic! I love Pluto!  

 Your daughter is soo cute! Looks like she had fun!


----------



## Tink rules

Hey Deborah!!!

Looks like Olivia had the best of luck with meeting all the characters!!!

It WAS amazing how many people came along even through the canal to sit and watch for the characters!!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

A Mexican band while docked in Cozumel






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## dreamcometrue

love deck 4!


----------



## scottishwee35

Castaway 






Scottishwee35


----------



## scottishwee35

Early morning at Panama Canal






Scottishwee35


----------



## scottishwee35

At night after through the Panama Canal






Scottishwee35


----------



## Grandma4ever

scottishwee35 said:


> Castaway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scottishwee35



Awesome picture!  How did you take it?  Parasailing maybe?  One of the best I have seen.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The excitement begins. The Magic as we approach Port Canaveral on the DCL bus.






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## scottishwee35

Grandma4ever said:


> Awesome picture!  How did you take it?  Parasailing maybe?  One of the best I have seen.



oh thank you, yes, what I thought as it look beautiful.  My husband had the parasailing and took my camera. 

Scottishwee35


----------



## scottishwee35

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> A Mexican band while docked in Cozumel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> May 2009 DCL Western
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern




look good

Scottishwee35


----------



## Tink rules

scottishwee35 said:


> Castaway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scottishwee35



Deborah!!! That picture is gorgeous!!! I think I have my new background picture!!! 



scottishwee35 said:


> Early morning at Panama Canal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scottishwee35



You know I counted 40 ships waiting out there that morning and 28 waiting on the pacific side... amazing... & I think we were the only cruise ship that day!!


----------



## JLSE50

scottishwee35 said:


> ACAPULCO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see the people as they were shouting 'WE WANT MICKEY'
> 
> Scottishwee35



Great pictures Deborah.  Olivia is so cute!!  Wonderful Castaway Cay photo Ian got from parasailing!

The CM we talked to said that all the characters came out when their photo opportunities were over and the kids still chanted WE WANT MICKEY.  Since Mickey's photo line was always so long, he came out last and finally they were happy.  

She also said that during the day at each port characters go visit children's hospitals and orphanages.

I posted all these pictures on our cruise thread--post 1562. 

Jan


----------



## chepic

We went in January, and here is a Mickey Cloud.


----------



## lvstitch

Deck 4 Mid-Ship Picture of Walt


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

DCL terminal at Port Canaveral






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

chepic said:


> We went in January, and here is a Mickey Cloud.



This looks like Disney's old ad for DCL, doesn't it??  Great find...


----------



## Finally08

Can't remember if/what I ever shared here...so here goes anyway for today!


----------



## poohluv2u

RLccweems said:


> I would love to order that same "Enchanted Romance Basket" for my next cruise....it'll be our 25 wedding anniversary.  Do you remember where you order this from and how much it was? thanks



We ordered it from DCL and it cost $90.00  The robes are a one size fits all, so it's quite large ... more for a Pooh sized person than Tink   But they are a 100% cotton so I'm sure they would shrink if washed and dried on hot.



dredick said:


> UM, you still look in your twenties!! Whats the secret!!!


----------



## poohluv2u

scottishwee35 said:


> Castaway
> 
> Scottishwee35



Such a great shot .. I couldn't resist adding a little more color into your pic .. hope you don't mind.  This so makes me want to try out the parasailing


----------



## noryen

A photo from "Twice Charmed". Lucifer is just so cute!


----------



## dreamcometrue

deck 4 forward on the Magic


----------



## chepic

MUDisneyCouple said:


> This looks like Disney's old ad for DCL, doesn't it??  Great find...



Thanks, we saw this from the spa villa while we relaxed before our VR ceremony.  It was awesome.

cheryl


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Disney Magic






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## lvstitch

Minnie's Fiesta Grande


----------



## brack




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Morning in the Caribbean from Deck 10






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Flying Dutchman at CC







Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## seadooken

Here is a couple of shots of the space shuttle going off the day of disembarkation.  Sure made the wait at the terminal a little exciting.


----------



## woj68

seadooken said:


> Here is a couple of shots of the space shuttle going off the day of disembarkation.  Sure made the wait at the terminal a little exciting.



Great shots!  

We were fortunate enough to see the Atlantis night launch just off shore on our 12/06 cruise.


----------



## KSDisneyDad

seadooken said:


> Here is a couple of shots of the space shuttle going off the day of disembarkation.  Sure made the wait at the terminal a little exciting.



Awesome pics!  We'd love to see a launch sometime.  What better than to combine DCL and a launch!!


----------



## dredick

i'm loving all these great pics!! WOW to everyone! I love he space shuttle shots! Grew up in Miami, and saw a beautiful night launch when I was 15..WOW!

 I would really love to take my boys to a launch!


----------



## dreamcometrue




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Wonder and Flying Dutchman






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## Finally08

seadooken said:


> Here is a couple of shots of the space shuttle going off the day of disembarkation.  Sure made the wait at the terminal a little exciting.



Cool, which launch was this? We watched from the Wonder the day we boarded as the shuttle launched in Feb.


----------



## Tink rules

PANAMA HERE WE COME!!!


----------



## Tink rules

I had to add this while I have it open... This is Cabo San Lucas right after you get off the Tender... Think they knew Disney was going to be in port all Summer????






& yes... I want that ring!!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Wonder at CC






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## Tink rules

I'll see you one Wonder and raise you a MAGIC!!! 






Doesn't EVERYONE have this shot???


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Looks great. I'm in and I'll raise you the Magic bow first at CC  






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## MoranClan

On our Tender heading towards Grand Cayman I turned around and took this photo. 

From 2004


----------



## dahuffy

MoranClan said:


> On our Tender heading towards Grand Cayman I turned around and took this photo.
> 
> From 2004



Nice!


----------



## MoranClan

dahuffy said:


> Nice!



Thank You.  One of the best Photos I have ever taken...


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Sailing ship at Grand Cayman






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## Tink rules

Ok... the Magic facing FORWARD & TENDERING in CABO SAN LUCAS!!!


----------



## scottishwee35

Tink rules said:


> Ok... the Magic facing FORWARD & TENDERING in CABO SAN LUCAS!!!




 

Scottishwee35


----------



## Tink rules

She does look beautiful doesn't she???


----------



## dreamcometrue

shops!!


----------



## Tink rules

I think I spent a bit of time in those hallways... and the shops...


----------



## scottishwee35

Tink rules said:


> I think I spent a bit of time in those hallways... and the shops...



yes, spend spend spend in the shops 

Scottishwee35


----------



## seadooken

Finally08 said:


> Cool, which launch was this? We watched from the Wonder the day we boarded as the shuttle launched in Feb.



This was taken on September 9th 2006.  A picture perfect launch!


----------



## JLSE50

MoranClan said:


> On our Tender heading towards Grand Cayman I turned around and took this photo.
> 
> From 2004



N-I-C-E

Jan


----------



## bubba's mom

Just finished uploading 600 pictures to photobucket....boy am I beat!  

It was our first Disney cruise and we doubledipped....had a great time....

I can finally start contributing to this thread


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## 4fosterkids

bubba's mom said:


> Just finished uploading 600 pictures to photobucket....boy am I beat!
> 
> It was our first Disney cruise and we doubledipped....had a great time....
> 
> I can finally start contributing to this thread




That is a wonderful shot!  Can't wait to be there...


----------



## 4fosterkids

scottishwee35 said:


> Castaway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scottishwee35




Amazing shot! We are booked for parasailing and can only hope for shots like this too!


----------



## NotSoLittleMermaid

MoranClan said:


> On our Tender heading towards Grand Cayman I turned around and took this photo.
> 
> From 2004



Beautiful!  The only thing that's missing is a Mickey-shaped cloud in the sky!


----------



## dreamcometrue

Magic chandalier


----------



## MoranClan

NotSoLittleMermaid said:


> Beautiful!  The only thing that's missing is a Mickey-shaped cloud in the sky!



That is exactly what My Children told me..


----------



## DMMarla07860




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Sailing off of Key West






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The bow






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## Yonkrs_Girl

Here is one that we have similar to the Previous One


----------



## dredick

Yonkrs_Girl said:


> Here is one that we have similar to the Previous One


great shot!!  i get to see this with you in Sept!!!


----------



## lyn9856

Our Server's entertaining Fork trick at dinner. DH managed to add an extra fork once he worked out the engineering of it!


----------



## Disneynut71

These pics are great!


----------



## Schachteles

I know I am always intrigued by woj68's pictures...today I got The Deal of the Day from Amazon.com and they have a Corel Painter Essentials 4 (Win/Mac) regularly $99.00 on sale for $39.99....I wonder if that would do what he does??!

http://www.amazon.com/Corel-Painter...1_1?ie=UTF8&tag=380-20&qid=1215587122&sr=11-1

HELP


----------



## woj68

Schachteles said:


> I know I am always intrigued by woj68's pictures...today I got The Deal of the Day from Amazon.com and they have a Corel Painter Essentials 4 (Win/Mac) regularly $99.00 on sale for $39.99....I wonder if that would do what he does??!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Corel-Painter...1_1?ie=UTF8&tag=380-20&qid=1215587122&sr=11-1
> 
> HELP



*Hi Schachteles.* That is a great deal but I use Lucis Art which is a filter plug-in for Photoshop CS2. Unfortunately, they have discontinued sales of the old plug-in version ($169) and are set to release a bigger and better version in August. The only problem is that Lucis Pro 6.0 requires the user to have Photoshop CS3 ($615) or Elements 6.0 ($79) and is going to run you a whopping $595 to buy. 

I wish I had some new pics to post but we're not cruising again till next year.  

If you got any questions drop me a PM.


----------



## pjstevens

Oh my goodness, I love all these photos and can't wait til our cruise in September (less than two months  ) then I'll be able to post some pics!!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

SB at CC






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## warrenite

bubba's mom said:


> When you look at the picture there is a white tube running along the upper deck.  1/2 way along the tube there is a glass "port hole" with some type of mirror on a pivot inside.
> 
> This isn't a great picture of the contraption, and I forgot to take a picture on our cruise so I could ask.
> 
> Does anyone know what the purpose is?  There are 4 of them around the pool area that I noticed.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John


----------



## dan and scott

warrenite said:


> bubba's mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you look at the picture there is a white tube running along the upper deck.  1/2 way along the tube there is a glass "port hole" with some type of mirror on a pivot inside.
> 
> This isn't a great picture of the contraption, and I forgot to take a picture on our cruise so I could ask.
> 
> Does anyone know what the purpose is?  There are 4 of them around the pool area that I noticed.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are the new video cameras/lighting that were installed on both ships during the last dry dock.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Dan
Click to expand...


----------



## dreamcometrue

DD and Max


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Family beach at CC






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## lvstitch

Cabo from the ME Resort


----------



## Zandy595

*Yonkrs Girl* ~ Can I post your picture of the ship's bow on another thread?  ImTooExcitedToSleep has been looking for one like this.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Zandy595 said:


> *Yonkrs Girl* ~ Can I post your picture of the ship's bow on another thread?  ImTooExcitedToSleep has been looking for one like this.



Thanks for looking out for me.  

That would have been perfect, but I've since given up on that.  The only ones I had found in the past were from so far away, when you zoom in on Mickey the quaility is awful.


Hmmm.....maybe I can figure out something to do with that.


----------



## Zandy595

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Thanks for looking out for me.
> 
> That would have been perfect, but I've since given up on that.  The only ones I had found in the past were from so far away, when you zoom in on Mickey the quaility is awful.
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....maybe I can figure out something to do with that.


You're welcome.  As soon as I saw the picture, I thought of you.  What were you planning to do with it?


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Zandy595 said:


> You're welcome.  As soon as I saw the picture, I thought of you.  What were you planning to do with it?



T-shirt


----------



## Yonkrs_Girl

Zandy595 said:


> *Yonkrs Girl* ~ Can I post your picture of the ship's bow on another thread?  ImTooExcitedToSleep has been looking for one like this.




SURE!  Please feel free to do that!  I love the fact that we can all help each other here   

Happy to share any photos and info - always


----------



## dizneyfan23

The Magic in Cabo....


----------



## Tink rules

Oh........... WOW!!!


----------



## MoranClan

Magic in Costa Maya August 2004


----------



## CapnJackGroupie

Bubba's mom:  Love your photos!!  Keep 'em coming please. 

 Love everyone else's photos too!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Planky

MoranClan said:


> Magic in Costa Maya August 2004



You know... I would have just spent the whole day sitting there staring at the ship... (with a drink in my hand of course!!!  )


----------



## mousemom11

Planky said:


> You know... I would have just spent the whole day sitting there staring at the ship... (with a drink in my hand of course!!!  )



Testify Planky!!!!


----------



## dizneyfan23

Here's a drink that'd take some work to finish:


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

^^^^^Holy Cow!  Did you tackle this one?


----------



## dreamcometrue

you won't be able to find the cruise ship after finishing off that thing!!


----------



## dreamcometrue




----------



## dizneyfan23

MUDisneyCouple said:


> ^^^^^Holy Cow!  Did you tackle this one?



No I didn't get the chance.  I was tempted though, but since I was by myself at the time, I figured that might not be the best idea.


----------



## figment52

dizneyfan23 said:


> Here's a drink that'd take some work to finish:


 
Can I have one now please?   Where was this place?


----------



## mousemom11

Look on the bright side. After one of those, the ship could run you over and you wouldn't notice.


----------



## dizneyfan23

figment52 said:


> Can I have one now please?   Where was this place?



It was in Cabo, at a little "hole in the wall" bar


----------



## brack

warrenite said:


> bubba's mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v283/barbpics/Disney%20Cruise%202008/DisneyCruiseDay3night31.jpg
> 
> 
> When you look at the picture there is a white tube running along the upper deck.  1/2 way along the tube there is a glass "port hole" with some type of mirror on a pivot inside.
> 
> This isn't a great picture of the contraption, and I forgot to take a picture on our cruise so I could ask.
> 
> Does anyone know what the purpose is?  There are 4 of them around the pool area that I noticed.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are computer controlled stage lights used mainly during the Pirate night show.
> 
> One web site calls them "scans" but I have heard of other terms. There are smaller ones in the club on deck 3 forward.
Click to expand...


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

dizneyfan23 said:


> No I didn't get the chance.  I was tempted though, but since I was by myself at the time, I figured that might not be the best idea.



Good idea


----------



## MoranClan

My Son, The Pooped Pirate..

This was after the Pirate Deck party..


----------



## bubba's mom

sorry...not ignoring you...just got home....

The menu at Cookies:





Castaway:


----------



## MoranClan

We havent sailed since 2004

Where is the Underwater Minnie?


----------



## Grandma4ever

MoranClan said:


> We havent sailed since 2004
> 
> Where is the Underwater Minnie?



I understand that Minnie replaced Mickey when they took him out for a much needed break.  I do not know if they plan to bring him back or how long Minnie will stay.  She is in the snorkeling bay on Castaway.  Someone correct me if my info is incorrect please.


----------



## fabumouse

MoranClan said:


> My Son, The Pooped Pirate..
> 
> This was after the Pirate Deck party..



Don't you love how Disney just wipes them out?  No complaints about bedtime!!


----------



## dreamcometrue

Tea with Alice and the Mad Hatter


----------



## disneypoor

Grandma4ever said:


> I understand that Minnie replaced Mickey when they took him out for a much needed break.  I do not know if they plan to bring him back or how long Minnie will stay.  She is in the snorkeling bay on Castaway.  Someone correct me if my info is incorrect please.



I hadn't gotten to your post yet but was hollering to DH to come and look at the picture of the underwater minnie.  I couldn't believe we'd missed it on all of these cruises!   I feel better after having read your post!  However, I will miss Mickey.


----------



## hgon76

dreamcometrue said:


> Tea with Wendy and the Mad Hatter



Do you have to book that in advance???   My dd 5 would love to do that.


----------



## bubba's mom

Minnie (& other "sites") are indicated by white ball markers that float nearby.

Minnie was to the far right of the snorkel lagoon by the rope


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Sunset






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## dreamcometrue

hgon76 said:


> Do you have to book that in advance??? My dd 5 would love to do that.


 
yes, you do. Just go to guest services after boarding and make your reservation. This was on the Magic, not sure if it's available on the Wonder!


----------



## Frequent Flyer

Palo


----------



## woj68

Frequent Flyer said:


> Palo



What a great pic.  

 I did a little editing in PS to lighten up the foreground, I hope you don't mind.


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## Frequent Flyer

woj68 said:


> What a great pic.
> 
> I did a little editing in PS to lighten up the foreground, I hope you don't mind.



I don't mind at all.  I love it!!


----------



## pinkygirl

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> May 2009 DCL Western
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern




WOW that's beautiful!!!!!!! great shot!!


----------



## "Got Disney"

Frequent Flyer said:


> Palo



WOW not a spot ..wish my glasses looked like that


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Dale at the character breakfast






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## MousseauMob

Cabo


----------



## Tink rules

Oh yeah... Cabo...


----------



## dreamcometrue

down the hallway


----------



## bonnielynn

dreamcometrue said:


> at sea



For some reason I take pictures over and over again of the same thing... it fascinates me..


----------



## Tink rules

dreamcometrue said:


> down the hallway



Which deck??? Funny... I don't remember those lights???? 



bonnielynn said:


> For some reason I take pictures over and over again of the same thing... it fascinates me..



me too...


----------



## figment52

woj68 said:


> What a great pic.
> 
> I did a little editing in PS to lighten up the foreground, I hope you don't mind.


 
very elegant .............


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Mallory Square, Key West






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## bigAWL

Ok this is my first POTD.  It's from the Dig at Atlantis.


----------



## orlandothebeagle




----------



## orlandothebeagle

figment52 said:


> very elegant .............



That is an amzing photo, you could frame it and put it on the wall!


----------



## orlandothebeagle




----------



## hgon76

dreamcometrue said:


> yes, you do. Just go to guest services after boarding and make your reservation. This was on the Magic, not sure if it's available on the Wonder!



Are they other little special things like this I should know about to book?  
This is the first I have heard of it. Any special things with the princesses? We are on the Magic.


----------



## figment52




----------



## Tink rules

Hey look!!! 

I think I'm on my verandah!!!


----------



## dreamcometrue

Tink rules said:


> Which deck??? Funny... I don't remember those lights????


 
that was on deck 2!


----------



## dreamcometrue

hgon76 said:


> Are they other little special things like this I should know about to book?
> This is the first I have heard of it. Any special things with the princesses? We are on the Magic.


 
the tea is really cute. I would recommend it. There isn't anything you can book with the princesses, however they are all in the Atrium one afternoon/evening of the cruise for pictures.


----------



## andriade

figment52 said:


>



Where did you take this beautiful picture from?  Do you know how to get to that beach?


----------



## figment52

andriade said:


> Where did you take this beautiful picture from? Do you know how to get to that beach?


 
Thank you.

We took the Catamaran Harbor tour.  I don't know how to get to the beach unless maybe by jet ski.


----------



## JLSE50

woj68 said:


> What a great pic.
> 
> I did a little editing in PS to lighten up the foreground, I hope you don't mind.





Frequent Flyer said:


> I don't mind at all.  I love it!!



Me too--lovely composition !!  You and Kevin are a good team.

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

Tink rules said:


> Oh yeah... Cabo...



 NICE!!!  

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

figment52 said:


>





Tink rules said:


> Hey look!!!
> 
> I think I'm on my verandah!!!



Yes, I see you!   

Jan


----------



## The LK 4

Ahhhhhhhh......enjoying deck 4......


----------



## The LK 4

We always have a blast entering the Mickey 200!  Here is our entry from June 2005.  It wasn't a fast car, but we won for design.   






Here's a shot of all of the veggie cars lined up before the race.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Magic from Margaritaville in Cozumel






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## dreamcometrue

my birthday cake!


----------



## orlandothebeagle

The LK 4 said:


> Ahhhhhhhh......enjoying deck 4......



cool


----------



## Tink rules

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> The Magic from Margaritaville in Cozumel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> May 2009 DCL Western
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern



Couldn't you have asked them to move that other ship??? Or boat, rather????


----------



## Tink rules

JLSE50 said:


> Yes, I see you!
> 
> Jan



I'm waving... 

I did alot of waving that trip...


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Tink Rules,  I did ask them to move that "other" boat (I can't even call it a ship) they rudely said no. I think they were still hung over from the prior night's activities. LOL


----------



## Tink rules

I'd say that the boat was rockin too much for them...    

Well that other ship just isn't as purdy!!!

They can't even get the port holes in the front in a straight line... Don't they own a ruler???


----------



## mousemom11

Tink rules said:


> Couldn't you have asked them to move that other ship??? Or boat, rather????



I was thinking that it was water balloon fight time.


----------



## Tink rules

Listed at 4 pm that in that afternoons Navigator, right???


----------



## mousemom11

Tink rules said:


> Listed at 4 pm that in that afternoons Navigator, right???



Yes, followed by the Cruise Ship Horn Battle at 5 pm. And we all know how that turned out.


----------



## JLSE50

Tink rules said:


> I'm waving...
> 
> I did alot of waving that trip...



That is what Queen's do--Royal waving!

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> The Magic from Margaritaville in Cozumel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> May 2009 DCL Western
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern




We need someone with time and skill to photo shop that boat out of there.

 hint.....hint...... 


Jan


----------



## Capt.OneLeg

Castaway Cay
July 9, 2008


----------



## Capt.OneLeg




----------



## blacksmithcrm

JLSE50 said:


> We need someone with time and skill to photo shop that boat out of there.
> 
> hint.....hint......
> 
> 
> Jan





Nonsense! It is a lovely picture or both the Magic and the box it came in!



Cheers!


----------



## Tink rules




----------



## Tink rules

JLSE50 said:


> That is what Queen's do--Royal waving!
> 
> Jan



I have to ask Jill... she has the official Disney Princess wave down pat...


----------



## chepic

The LK 4 said:


> We always have a blast entering the Mickey 200!  Here is our entry from June 2005.  It wasn't a fast car, but we won for design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a shot of all of the veggie cars lined up before the race.



You are so lucky....each time we went to do this activity, there were already too many people there.     but it looked like a blast.


----------



## dreamcometrue




----------



## Tink rules

This is how close we got to the locks in Panama... I reached out touched the side at least once...


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Froggy






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## momtoAandZ

Tink rules said:


> This is how close we got to the locks in Panama... I reached out touched the side at least once...


Oh my!  I had heard it was a tight squeeze, but to see it that is amazing!!!


----------



## dreamcometrue

Tink rules said:


> This is how close we got to the locks in Panama... I reached out touched the side at least once...


 
wow what deck is that?


----------



## Tink rules

I was standing on Deck 4... That was where you could see the ship go up and down the most... otherwise you needed a point of reference... like a light pole or a building to use.


----------



## Tink rules

The lower decks saw the side of the wall of the canal when the ship went down... not too scenic... but interesting to see...


----------



## ayumac

andriade said:


> Where did you take this beautiful picture from?  Do you know how to get to that beach?



Hi, I think this is Lover's Beach (Sea of Cortez)/Divorce Beach (Pacific Ocean side).  You can get there by a glass bottom boat or water taxi.


----------



## Bobbybear68

Here is the Magic at Castaway Cay on its trip west bound thru the Panama Canal.


----------



## Bobbybear68

Here is another of the Magic in Cabo. Again on the WB in May.


----------



## bigAWL

DD(1) - Ready for the life-jacket drill!


----------



## pjstevens

bigAWL said:


> DD(1) - Ready for the life-jacket drill!



Oh my goodness, she is adorable!!!!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

I subscribed to this thread.

I have posted on this thread.

Why am I not being notified of new pictures being posted!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Monkey






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## Dyerneeds

these pics are great!!


----------



## WeatherbySwann

bubba's mom said:


> I subscribed to this thread.
> 
> I have posted on this thread.
> 
> Why am I not being notified of new pictures being posted!



On your User CP, click Subscriptions.  On the right side, it says "Notification."  Is the box checked for this thread?  If not, then that's why.

That may not be the problem, but that might be what's wrong.  If that doesn't work, you might want to post about it in the Tech Support section of the DIS.


----------



## bubba's mom

WeatherbySwann said:


> On your User CP, click Subscriptions.  On the right side, it says "Notification."  Is the box checked for this thread?  If not, then that's why.
> 
> That may not be the problem, but that might be what's wrong.  If that doesn't work, you might want to post about it in the Tech Support section of the DIS.



Thanks...it was 'daily' (instead of 'instant') notification....I changed it to 'instant' ..... but still doesn't explain 1) why wasn't getting 'daily' notification and 2) why I was getting them a week ago, but not now?


----------



## dreamcometrue




----------



## Dyerneeds

heres underdogs sweet polly.


----------



## bubba's mom

Dyerneeds said:


> heres underdogs sweet polly.




hey....thanks for posting that!  Could you explain what it is??  We got one with #5 on it, but we were chosen as the Dream Family and ended up boarding first....so, I still don't understand the number thing...is that the number order you board in or group  

thanks!


----------



## bigAWL

This was from the Oceaneers Club/Lab "graduation" show called Celebrate the Journey.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Lobster






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## Dyerneeds

bubba's mom said:


> hey....thanks for posting that!  Could you explain what it is??  We got one with #5 on it, but we were chosen as the Dream Family and ended up boarding first....so, I still don't understand the number thing...is that the number order you board in or group
> 
> thanks!



yes. i guess the earlier you get to the terminal, the lower the boarding pass number, hence you get to board sooner.  i think the vip's get to board first though.


----------



## Tink rules

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Lobster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> May 2009 DCL Western
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern



Funny... mine came with drawn butter...


----------



## dreamcometrue




----------



## JLSE50

blacksmithcrm said:


> Nonsense! It is a lovely picture or both the Magic and the box it came in!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



     

I am so sorry.  I forgot.

We were in a port with a Royal Caribbean next to the MAGIC when someone said the RCCL looked like a milk bottle on its side.  People walking near us, heading for the MAGIC said they had been on it before, it was a very nice ship and people should not be so rude.   They were really angry about the comment.  

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

Tink rules said:


> This is how close we got to the locks in Panama... I reached out touched the side at least once...



*"Keep your arms and hands inside the vehicle at all times."*



When I told DH you did this he was upset because if the ship had moved even a bit your hand could have been crushed.  They could have done nothing to get it moved in time.  

He is a SAFETY GURU.  Things that do not dawn on me to be a potential problem he can analyze and then describe the possible outcomes.  It's good he can, it is part of what he gets paid for.

Jan


----------



## Tink rules

Jan tell him I was very careful and only touched the top part...(really quick...like tink and her pixie dust touch...) I'm not that crazy to get my hand stuck between the lock and the ship!!!


----------



## Tink rules

Oh... and I was SO POSITIVE  that I had a picture of you hanging out over the rails...(not quite touching ...) but then I remembered how paranoid I was about losing Planky over the side!!!


----------



## Tink rules

JLSE50 said:


> I am so sorry.  I forgot.
> 
> We were in a port with a Royal Caribbean next to the MAGIC when someone said the RCCL looked like a milk bottle on its side.  People walking near us, heading for the MAGIC said they had been on it before, it was a very nice ship and people should not be so rude.   They were really angry about the comment.
> 
> Jan



   Milk Bottle!!! Gotta love it!!!


----------



## JLSE50

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Froggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> May 2009 DCL Western
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern




What is folded up next to the frog?

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

Tink rules said:


> The lower decks saw the side of the wall of the canal when the ship went down... not too scenic... but interesting to see...



Our pictures of that show reflection off the porthole windows on deck 3.  You have to know there is concrete behind the glass because mostly we see reflections of the flash or people.

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

Bobbybear68 said:


> Here is another of the Magic in Cabo. Again on the WB in May.



COOL  
How did you get on that side of the ship?  

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

bubba's mom said:


> Thanks...it was 'daily' (instead of 'instant') notification....I changed it to 'instant' ..... but still doesn't explain 1) why wasn't getting 'daily' notification and 2) why I was getting them a week ago, but not now?



I think sometimes the DIS is in the mood to report posts and sometimes it is not.  Maybe, like most computers and other gagets, it is a TODDLER.  

Thanks WeatherbySwan for teaching us a new trick!

Jan


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

JLSE50 said:


> What is folded up next to the frog?
> 
> Jan



A Disney Cruise Line t-shirt


----------



## JLSE50

Tink rules said:


> Funny... mine came with drawn butter...



You are so FUNNY   How do you think of this stuff?   

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

Tink rules said:


> Jan tell him I was very careful and only touched the top part...(really quick...like tink and her pixie dust touch...) I'm not that crazy to get my hand stuck between the lock and the ship!!!



That is what I figured, but he would have been pulling your hand back if he saw you reach out had been by you.  He is like that, he is.

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

Tink rules said:


> Oh... and I was SO POSITIVE  that I had a picture of you hanging out over the rails...(not quite touching ...) but then I remembered how paranoid I was about losing Planky over the side!!!



PARANOID about covers it!  

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> A Disney Cruise Line t-shirt



Purchase or returning-cruiser gift?

Jan


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

JLSE50 said:


> Purchase or returning-cruiser gift?
> 
> Jan



Free is my favorite price but not this time. We purchase this short at Treasure's Ketch on a previous cruise.


----------



## JLSE50

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Free is my favorite price but not this time. We purchase this short at Treasure's Ketch on a previous cruise.



Thanks, I was trying to figure out why it would be on the bed with the critter.

Jan


----------



## WeatherbySwann

Tink rules, where did you get your Plankton?  He is too funny!  



JLSE50 said:


> How did you change the notification from daily to instant.  All I see is a box to check.
> 
> thanks WeatherbySwan for teaching us a new trick!
> 
> Jan



You're welcome! 

As for the notification, on the left hand side of your User CP, under Settings & Options, click "Edit Options".  Then under Messaging & Notification, you can choose your Default Thread Subscription Mode.


----------



## Bobbybear68

JLSE50 said:


> COOL
> How did you get on that side of the ship?
> 
> Jan



Our excursion in Cabo took us by bus out to an Italian restaurant up on a hill on the other side of the Bay. The excusion was Harbor Cruise and Senic Drive.


----------



## bubba's mom

Dyerneeds said:


> yes. i guess the earlier you get to the terminal, the lower the boarding pass number, hence you get to board sooner.  i think the vip's get to board first though.



What time did you get there to score a #2?    I think we arrived about 11:30ish..... Thank you for the explanation tho!



Tink rules said:


> Oh... and I was SO POSITIVE  that I had a picture of you hanging out over the rails...(not quite touching ...) but then I remembered how paranoid I was about losing Planky over the side!!!



MY kinda gal!   Plankton can be purchased at Universal Orlando...especially the gift shop that the Jimmy Neutron ride exits thru 

I have a thread of Mickey's vacation to Universal last year and I'm working on Shrek's Disney cruise from this year....


----------



## Bobbybear68

Here is a picture looking back at the Miraflores locks in the Panama Canal (Pacific end).


----------



## WeatherbySwann

bubba's mom said:


> What time did you get there to score a #2?    I think we arrived about 11:30ish..... Thank you for the explanation tho!




I'm not the OP, but we got a #2 . . . we got there around 10:30 I believe.  But we had spent the night in Orlando and drove to Port Canaveral so it was easy for us to get there early.

You have no idea how hard it was to spend the night barely minutes from WDW and not entering!


----------



## Tink rules

JLSE50 said:


> You are so FUNNY   How do you think of this stuff?
> 
> Jan



It just comes... Talent I hear... I've just got a crazy sense of humor.  



JLSE50 said:


> PARANOID about covers it!
> 
> Jan



     

Well, he WASN'T mine!!! 



JLSE50 said:


> Thanks, I was trying to figure out why it would be on the bed with the critter.
> 
> Jan



My room guy folded all KINDS of stuff and left it on MY bed... 



WeatherbySwann said:


> Tink rules, where did you get your Plankton?  He is too funny!



Planky belongs to Brenda (oybolshoi here on the boards...) Who writes INCREDIBLE food reports. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1622180 
Planky started appearing in her TR's a year or so ago and then cruised with the Konked Kruisers last Oct.  When I learned I would indeed be able to make final payment on my trip, I extended an invite to Mr. Planky himself who jumped at the chance to travel the world (or at least the Canal...) with me and my mom.. 

His TR is here...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1810009


----------



## bubba's mom

WeatherbySwann said:


> I'm not the OP, but we got a #2 . . . we got there around 10:30 I believe.  But we had spent the night in Orlando and drove to Port Canaveral so it was easy for us to get there early.
> 
> You have no idea how hard it was to spend the night barely minutes from WDW and not entering!



So, what I'm gathering is there is no rhyme or reason to which number you get for boarding?  (Do they take those cards from you when you board?  We kept ours...well, actually, I forgot I had it until I was going through a bag after the cruise at my FILs....

I can imagine how hard it was for you to not go to the World... I would feel the same way if we were that close to the parks and couldn't go  


And a pic from CC:


----------



## WeatherbySwann

bubba's mom said:


> So, what I'm gathering is there is no rhyme or reason to which number you get for boarding?  (Do they take those cards from you when you board?  We kept ours...well, actually, I forgot I had it until I was going through a bag after the cruise at my FILs....



I think the earlier you arrive, the lower # you get and the earlier you enter.  And we got to keep our cards.


----------



## JLSE50

Bobbybear68 said:


> Our excursion in Cabo took us by bus out to an Italian restaurant up on a hill on the other side of the Bay. The excusion was Harbor Cruise and Senic Drive.



I thought you were in a boat on the water.  You must have a humdinger of a telephoto lens.  Thanks for sharing!

Jan


----------



## bubba's mom

WeatherbySwann said:
			
		

> I think the earlier you arrive, the lower # you get and the earlier you enter.  And we got to keep our cards.




Wow..I didn't think we were there 'early'...    I mean, 11:30-ish isn't early....especially since it looked like most of the seats were already taken...if anything, I thought we got there _late_!      Oh well.....


----------



## JLSE50

Bobbybear68 said:


> Here is a picture looking back at the Miraflores locks in the Panama Canal (Pacific end).



VERY NICE!!  thanks for sharing!

Jan


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Here is Deck 3 during the FIRST Panama Canal Crossing in May 2005






It was very kewl!

Debbie


----------



## bigAWL

Mickey Pool slide and splash area on the Wonder


----------



## hgon76

bigAWL said:


> Mickey Pool slide and splash area on the Wonder



Do they have one of those splash areas on the Magic as well?  I have seen many pics but never really noticed.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

hgon76 said:


> Do they have one of those splash areas on the Magic as well?  I have seen many pics but never really noticed.



Not Yet!!!!! Try post September drydock.


----------



## ibouncetoo

JLSE50 said:


> Our pictures of that show reflection off the porthole windows on deck 3. You have to know there is concrete behind the glass because mostly we see reflections of the flash or people.
> 
> Jan


 
My tablemates at Lumiere's that morning were discussing how to photoshop MY reflection out of their picture!   I pulled the curtin in front of me (and most of the table) and that helped.  

.


----------



## dta87

Another Castaway Cay Picture:


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Sunrise before we reach CC






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## orlandothebeagle

dta87 said:


> Another Castaway Cay Picture:



What a cool picture.Thanks, they are all cool


----------



## Tink rules

ibouncetoo said:


> My tablemates at Lumiere's that morning were discussing how to photoshop MY reflection out of their picture!   I pulled the curtin in front of me (and most of the table) and that helped.
> 
> .



Awwww Jackie... I not only would have kept you in, but gotten a nice frame for you


----------



## dreamcometrue

oh to be there now...


----------



## Tink rules

& just in time for dinner...


----------



## RLccweems

dta87 said:


> Another Castaway Cay Picture:





I love this shot!!!


----------



## Tink rules

I don't know if I posted these yet... I may have on another thread... 

The Magic at the Miraflores Locks - Panama Canal - that is a visitors center and you really can't see it that well, but Mickey is on the side bridge... 











AND... you might have seen this also... but there was someone visiting the locks that day and they recorded it about the same time... & yes... it WAS that crazy!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ol-PGulJoWA


----------



## bigAWL

Sunrise as the Wonder was approaching Castaway Cay.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Deck 10 as we dock at CC






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## pjstevens

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Deck 10 as we dock at CC



Can you tell me what time of the morning this was as there is NO ONE around!!!  Awesome shot!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

pjstevens said:


> Can you tell me what time of the morning this was as there is NO ONE around!!!  Awesome shot!



It was approx 8:30am in the morning. An awesome May day at CC. Could not ask for better weather.


----------



## pjstevens

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> It was approx 8:30am in the morning. An awesome May day at CC. Could not ask for better weather.



WOW, I can't wait!!!!  48 days til our cruise!!!!


----------



## dizneyfan23

Acapulco (with the Magic way off in the distance)


----------



## M&M mom

It's pictures like this that get me through the work days!  Can't wait for our first cruise March 2009


----------



## Tink rules

Magic in Aruba...


----------



## dreamcometrue

not the best pic, but the palo bathroom!


----------



## cmash95

I think I have pictures of every inch of the ship BUT the bathrooms. and the picture of acapulco brings back such wonderful memories. as soon as I can figure out how, will be posting a few of our own pictures soon!!!


----------



## bigAWL

Serenity Bay.


----------



## lvstitch




----------



## Tink rules

1st day or VERY early????


----------



## Magic3forme

Tink rules said:


> 1st day or VERY early????



My guess is very early.  Our kids had the Mickey pool to themselves the one morning around 9am.


----------



## WeatherbySwann

I was seeing this sight exactly a year ago today.


----------



## dreamcometrue

palo brunch ice sculpture




http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2101/2480804725_9db62da4cd_b.jpg


----------



## orlandothebeagle

You will be amazed at how empty the ship can be at certain times, it is very peacefull around 6-7pm as well, lynne


----------



## dreamcometrue

orlandothebeagle said:


> You will be amazed at how empty the ship can be at certain times, it is very peacefull around 6-7pm as well, lynne


 
my favorite time of the day was at around 6 - 7 am when the sun was just coming up and almost noone was up on deck. Great time for taking pics too!


----------



## Tink rules

Sometimes I wish I were a morning person..


----------



## dreamcometrue

Tink rules said:


> Sometimes I wish I were a morning person..


 
you know, I am not normally a morning person. But when we were on our cruise, I was up at 6am every single day. I showered, then went up to the Cove Cafe, got my mocha and strolled around, usually having another cup of coffee from the deck 9 drink station! It was HEAVEN!!!! That hour or two that I spent by myself each morning was worth the entire price of the cruise! I can't wait to do that again!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Morning on the verandah. Can't beat it. 






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## brack

orlandothebeagle said:


> You will be amazed at how empty the ship can be at certain times, it is very peacefull around 6-7pm as well, lynne





dreamcometrue said:


> my favorite time of the day was at around 6 - 7 am when the sun was just coming up and almost noone was up on deck. Great time for taking pics too!





dreamcometrue said:


> you know, I am not normally a morning person. But when we were on our cruise, I was up at 6am every single day. I showered, then went up to the Cove Cafe, got my mocha and strolled around, usually having another cup of coffee from the deck 9 drink station! It was HEAVEN!!!! That hour or two that I spent by myself each morning was worth the entire price of the cruise! I can't wait to do that again!



I  always get up early on the cruise. It is the best time for photos like this ....


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Docked in Key West






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## seadooken

brack said:


> Originally Posted by dreamcometrue
> you know, I am not normally a morning person. But when we were on our cruise, I was up at 6am every single day. I showered, then went up to the Cove Cafe, got my mocha and strolled around, usually having another cup of coffee from the deck 9 drink station! It was HEAVEN!!!! That hour or two that I spent by myself each morning was worth the entire price of the cruise! I can't wait to do that again!



Cove Cafa open at 6AM??????  All these years of drinking coffee out of the Drink Station, and I cound have been at the Cove Cafe?


----------



## lvstitch

Tink rules said:


> 1st day or VERY early????



Actually this was 5pm at night It got very foggy on our way back from Mexico. The fog horn was blowing every 10 minutes and the decks were empty.


----------



## dreamcometrue

seadooken said:


> Cove Cafa open at 6AM?????? All these years of drinking coffee out of the Drink Station, and I cound have been at the Cove Cafe?


 

actually, pretty sure it's 6:30. I am  just saying, I got up at 6, showered, dressed, went up there and it was open!


----------



## bigAWL

In the lobby atrium on the Wonder


----------



## lvstitch

dreamcometrue said:


> actually, pretty sure it's 6:30. I am  just saying, I got up at 6, showered, dressed, went up there and it was open!



My navaigators from the Mex Riv say it officially opens at 7am except on the day you have to leave the ship it opens at 6am.


----------



## figment52

lvstitch said:


> Actually this was 5pm at night It got very foggy on our way back from Mexico. The fog horn was blowing every 10 minutes and the decks were empty.


LOVE the first picture.


----------



## bubba's mom

Cookies Menu:


----------



## bubba's mom

My DH...the comedian....


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## dreamcometrue

outside AP


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## tinkerbell87512

Went on my cruise in May and had a FANTASTIC time! Been away from the boards for a bit so I'm finally getting back into posting.

Here is my first cruise PotD!






My BFF and I with Jack Sparrow...look closely you can see pluto in a cart on the top left.


----------



## seadooken

bubba's mom said:


> Cookies Menu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody remember when Cookies used to have Lobster Burgers?  Do they still?


----------



## brack




----------



## lyn9856

Disney Magic in Cozumel
Not the sharpest of pics, but it was taken on way back from Hard Rock Cafe at midnight after large Margueritas!


----------



## Tink rules

How late do you stay in Cozumel???? 

It's so cool to see the ship at night...


----------



## lyn9856

You don't normally. Usually you are gone before dark.
We were on the May 3rd Western, which was the last cruise before the West Repo long trip. The captain wanted to give the crew some free time so he re-arranged the itinery so we had Pirate night the night previous and stayed in Cozumel till 1am. It was explained that time wise it was the same as Pirate night they normall drift slowly so they can do the fireworks, they just swapped around.

It was cool to be in Port till so late, I dont think this happens often. We didnt realise at the time what an opportunity it actually was, or I would have paid more attention to photos and taken my tripod off ship with me. 
It was our first cruise...so we were trying to take it all in!
Be more savvy next time! 
Looking forward to taking better pics and capturing what we missed the first time around

Lyn


----------



## Tink rules

Well, all of us on the Repo appreciate the time you gave them to go out and party... not like we overworked them or anything...


----------



## d-hlaw

Pulling in last week....


----------



## d-hlaw




----------



## Zandy595

lyn9856 said:


> Disney Magic in Cozumel
> Not the sharpest of pics, but it was taken on way back from Hard Rock Cafe at midnight after large Margueritas!


Wow!  That's a great picture.


----------



## lvstitch




----------



## CatManDoo




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Awesome picture lyn9856. I was also on the 5/3/08 cruise and missed that photo op. The Magic at night looks incredible. 


Chip and Dale at the Pirate Party






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## dreamcometrue

Animator's Palate


----------



## lyn9856

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Awesome picture lyn9856. I was also on the 5/3/08 cruise and missed that photo op. The Magic at night looks incredible.
> 
> 
> Thanks for lovely comment


----------



## WeatherbySwann

d-hlaw said:


> Pulling in last week....



Pulling in a year ago today


----------



## WeatherbySwann

lvstitch said:


>



That's awesome!


----------



## scottishwee35

Panama Canal (morning)






Scottishwee35


----------



## scottishwee35

At the Panama Canal, in the afternoon






Ian relax in the spa in the afternoon






Scottishwee35


----------



## scottishwee35

Olivia with Minnie






Us at Panama City






Scottishwee35


----------



## scottishwee35

at last lock, we saw shutter and we didn't doing the flag properly!!! 






Ian with Scottish's Flag






Scottishwee35


----------



## scottishwee35

Second week beautiful sunset






Scottishwee35


----------



## granmaz

Thanks for posting these Deborah. That is such a great one of Ian in the hot tub. 

You are all so photogenic.


----------



## granmaz




----------



## scottishwee35

granmaz said:


>




Oh that is so beautiful picture 

Scottishwee35


----------



## bigAWL

It may hard to see, but this is at the Atlantis waterpark.  It appears, that there's a rafting tube that runs through a shark aquarium.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Sunset






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## JLSE50

ibouncetoo said:


> My tablemates at Lumiere's that morning were discussing how to photoshop MY reflection out of their picture!   I pulled the curtin in front of me (and most of the table) and that helped.
> 
> .



 Weren't they nice ?  

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

Tink rules said:


> Awwww Jackie... I not only would have kept you in, but gotten a nice frame for you



Now THAT's NICE!! 

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

duplicate post


----------



## JLSE50

Tink rules said:


> Magic in Aruba...



Shows how big she is.  I like to think about the fact that she is taller than our condo building and maybe two blocks long--she would dwarf my building!  

I miss my ship 

Jan


----------



## MoranClan

The Magic in Galveston Texas 2004


----------



## mmouse37

Sunset at Key West last Friday.  We were on a week's vacation there and were on a Wind and Wine sunset sail and it was just a beautiful sunset!!!  We were on the twin sister sail boat to the one in the picture.


----------



## JLSE50

scottishwee35 said:


> At the Panama Canal, in the afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian relax in the spa in the afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scottishwee35



Good way to take a Spa picture!  
I am glad you got a photo of the flag on your veranda!

Jan


----------



## 4fosterkids

scottishwee35 said:


> Panama Canal (morning)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scottishwee35



I love your pictures with the Repo backgrounds.  Any secrets to getting these shots during PC day?


----------



## JLSE50

4fosterkids said:


> I love your pictures with the Repo backgrounds.  Any secrets to getting these shots during PC day?



The ship's photographers were all over all day.  If you once said you wanted a picture they came back and if you said you did not want any, someone else showed up and offered to take photos later.  

While we were in the locks some of the Shutter's crew got off and took pictures from land of the verandas and deck areas.   Seemed like all you had to do was WAVE and they aimed your direction.  

The hardest part was finding your photo at Shutters.  There were SO MANY to sort through.  When we could not find ours they showed us thumbnails.  They said that perhaps other people in the picture had bought the ones they had printed.  I narrowed it down to three, they printed all three and we were only in one.  They did not mind that I only bought that one.  

Jan


----------



## dreamcometrue




----------



## 4fosterkids

JLSE50 said:


> The ship's photographers were all over all day.  If you once said you wanted a picture they came back and if you said you did not want any, someone else showed up and offered to take photos later.
> 
> While we were in the locks some of the Shutter's crew got off and took pictures from land of the verandas and deck areas.   Seemed like all you had to do was WAVE and they aimed your direction.
> 
> The hardest part was finding your photo at Shutters.  There were SO MANY to sort through.  When we could not find ours they showed us thumbnails.  They said that perhaps other people in the picture had bought the ones they had printed.  I narrowed it down to three, they printed all three and we were only in one.  They did not mind that I only bought that one.
> 
> Jan



Thanks for the info!


----------



## JLSE50

4fosterkids said:


> Thanks for the info!



Have a great time!

The thing I wish I had known was that the heat would make me sweat a lot more than I expected.  I am also dealing with hot flashes.  I drank a lot of water but did not replentish electrolytes.  I was tired, lightheaded, unsteady and slow so felt like I missed a lot that I would have enjoyed. 

From now on, whenever I cruise, I will take the little packets of electrolyte stuff you can pour into a water bottle.  REPLENTISH is one brand.  GATORADE is supposed to make it but I have not found it in stores yet.  I would take several boxes of that and maybe some of the vitamin powder to add to water--PROPEL, etc.  And then I will drink them all day instead of plain water.  I am doing that now and feel so much better than normal, it will be a routine for me!

Water replentishes the fluids you lose but does not maintain the pH balance.  The electrolyte waters get the electrolytes too.  Also, I would eat more bananas.

Jan


----------



## Grandma4ever

JLSE50 said:


> Have a great time!
> 
> The thing I wish I had known was that the heat would make me sweat a lot more than I expected.  I am also dealing with hot flashes.  I drank a lot of water but did not replentish electrolytes.  I was tired, lightheaded, unsteady and slow so felt like I missed a lot that I would have enjoyed.
> 
> From now on, whenever I cruise, I will take the little packets of electrolyte stuff you can pour into a water bottle.  REPLENTISH is one brand.  GATORADE is supposed to make it but I have not found it in stores yet.  I would take several boxes of that and maybe some of the vitamin powder to add to water--PROPEL, etc.  And then I will drink them all day instead of plain water.  I am doing that now and feel so much better than normal, it will be a routine for me!
> 
> Water replentishes the fluids you lose but does not maintain the pH balance.  The electrolyte waters get the electrolytes too.  Also, I would eat more bananas.
> 
> Jan




That is really good info.  I will need to look for that product for our vacation this fall.  Lois


----------



## Tink rules

scottishwee35 said:


> At the Panama Canal, in the afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian relax in the spa in the afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scottishwee35



Hey... nice shirts!!! 



granmaz said:


>



Very nice Marilyn... I think you got the closest to Mickey...  



JLSE50 said:


> Shows how big she is.  I like to think about the fact that she is taller than our condo building and maybe two blocks long--she would dwarf my block!
> 
> I miss my ship
> 
> Jan



I figure my house would fit in Palo... & I want their kitchen!!! 



JLSE50 said:


> Have a great time!
> 
> The thing I wish I had known was that the heat would make me sweat a lot more than I expected.  I am also dealing with hot flashes.  I drank a lot of water but did not replentish electrolytes.  I was tired, lightheaded, unsteady and slow so felt like I missed a lot that I would have enjoyed.
> 
> From now on, whenever I cruise, I will take the little packets of electrolyte stuff you can pour into a water bottle.  REPLENTISH is one brand.  GATORADE is supposed to make it but I have not found it in stores yet.  I would take several boxes of that and maybe some of the vitamin powder to add to water--PROPEL, etc.  And then I will drink them all day instead of plain water.  I am doing that now and feel so much better than normal, it will be a routine for me!
> 
> Water replentishes the fluids you lose but does not maintain the pH balance.  The electrolyte waters get the electrolytes too.  Also, I would eat more bananas.
> 
> Jan



Also... because of the heat... ALOT of us had our feet swell... bring loose shoes... I wore flip flops to dinner alot!!!


----------



## Frequent Flyer

I made posters for my DD and DN and left them at guest services to have them signed by the characters.  Then on the last night when I saw the Captain in Treasure Ketch, we thought it would be great to have him sign them as well.  When I told my DD that he was the Captains she asked "then who's driving the ship?"


----------



## brack

Frequent Flyer said:


> I made posters for my DD and DN and left them at guest services to have them signed by the characters.  Then on the last night when I saw the Captain in Treasure Ketch, we thought it would be great to have him sign them as well.  When I told my DD that he was the Captains she asked "then who's driving the ship?"



I was just cruising through the new photos and when I saw this one I said "I know her!"  It was then I saw who posted it. Good shot!


----------



## brack

My POTD. 

It is still funny when people ask us where our children are when we are standing in line to have our photos taken with the characters.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Castaway Cay






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## dreamcometrue

the Magic approaching St. Maarten, very early in the morning! It was nice seeing land after 2 days at sea!


----------



## bigAWL

Atlantis in Nassau


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Morning over Grand Cayman






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## rbcheek

On our way to Castaway Cay, Early birds get the best view


----------



## rbcheek

Some of our favorite views on Castaway Cay


----------



## NotSoLittleMermaid

Frequent Flyer said:


> I made posters for my DD and DN and left them at guest services to have them signed by the characters.  Then on the last night when I saw the Captain in Treasure Ketch, we thought it would be great to have him sign them as well.  When I told my DD that he was the Captains she asked "then who's driving the ship?"



When I was on the WB repo in May, I brought with me an "Order of the Ditch" certificate that I'd bought online.  I took it to guest services and said I'd like to have it signed by Capt. Thord and the characters.  The fellow at the desk said, "Well, Capt. Thord won't sign anything that's been signed by the characters, so you'll need to have him sign it first, then pick it up and turn it in again for the characters' signatures."   He was serious!  So that's what I did.  It looks like this captain isn't quite as stuffy!


----------



## NotSoLittleMermaid

Deborah, I love your PC day photos!


----------



## Frequent Flyer

NotSoLittleMermaid said:


> The fellow at the desk said, "Well, Capt. Thord won't sign anything that's been signed by the characters"



To Capt. Thord - Hello, Disney Cruise!!



NotSoLittleMermaid said:


> It looks like this captain isn't quite as stuffy!



Or maybe he just couldn't say no right to a little girl's face!!


----------



## dreamcometrue

NotSoLittleMermaid said:


> When I was on the WB repo in May, I brought with me an "Order of the Ditch" certificate that I'd bought online. I took it to guest services and said I'd like to have it signed by Capt. Thord and the characters. The fellow at the desk said, "Well, Capt. Thord won't sign anything that's been signed by the characters, so you'll need to have him sign it first, then pick it up and turn it in again for the characters' signatures." He was serious! So that's what I did. It looks like this captain isn't quite as stuffy!


 
I just wonder if you had something that the characters signed FIRST and then took it to captain's signing, if he would just flat out refuse. I bet he wouldn't!


----------



## Calle&Jakesmom




----------



## ibouncetoo

NotSoLittleMermaid said:


> When I was on the WB repo in May, I brought with me an "Order of the Ditch" certificate that I'd bought online. I took it to guest services and said I'd like to have it signed by Capt. Thord and the characters. The fellow at the desk said, "Well, Capt. Thord won't sign anything that's been signed by the characters, so you'll need to have him sign it first, then pick it up and turn it in again for the characters' signatures." He was serious! So that's what I did. It looks like this captain isn't quite as stuffy!


 
Captain Henry is THE BEST!   I've sailed with him twice and he is always so friendly.  He was even at debarkation saying goodby and shaking hands with guests.

.


----------



## Tink rules

dreamcometrue said:


> I just wonder if you had something that the characters signed FIRST and then took it to captain's signing, if he would just flat out refuse. I bet he wouldn't!



Well... if you cried...


----------



## DMMarla07860

July 16th, 2008
Minnie's Fiesta Grande


----------



## ibouncetoo

Oh...there's Luke.....what a cutie!  

.


----------



## JLSE50

bonnielynn said:


> Nikki beach and Disney in the background.



From page 52 of this Thread.  WHERE IS NIKKI BEACH?

Jan


----------



## dreamcometrue

St. Maarten


----------



## acourtwdw

seadooken said:


> bubba's mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cookies Menu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody remember when Cookies used to have Lobster Burgers?  Do they still?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ribs?........
Click to expand...


----------



## bubba's mom

acourtwdw said:


> seadooken said:
> 
> 
> 
> and ribs?........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i *think* DH had ribs   (not positive tho)
Click to expand...


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

Just got off the Wonder after a B2B:


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Tendering back to the Magic






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## lvstitch

JLSE50 said:


> From page 52 of this Thread.  WHERE IS NIKKI BEACH?
> 
> Jan



Nikiki Beach is located at the ME by Melia hotel in Cabo on Medano Beach.  It's are really nice hotel:










It didn't cost us anything to use the beds.  They just want you to buy food and drinks from them.


----------



## cmash95

ibouncetoo said:


> Oh...there's Luke.....what a cutie!
> 
> .



my sentiments exactly. Luke was one of several crew members that made our trip memorable. he had a way with the teens especially. was lots of fun to watch.


----------



## DMMarla07860

cmash95 said:


> my sentiments exactly. Luke was one of several crew members that made our trip memorable. he had a way with the teens especially. was lots of fun to watch.



yeah Luke was awesome. he came by diversions every night almost on my cruise and talked to all us college age group of people, and David did too of course. They made the trip a lot of fun


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Anchored in Grand Cayman






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## DisneyDmbNut




----------



## bonnielynn

lvstitch said:


> Nikiki Beach is located at the ME by Melia hotel in Cabo on Medano Beach.  It's are really nice hotel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't cost us anything to use the beds.  They just want you to buy food and drinks from them.



We did the excursion and they set up a buffet and gave out drinks.. was one the best excursion we did.


----------



## Disneygrl36

DisneyDmbNut said:


> Just got off the Wonder after a B2B:



How romantic..........


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic and Flying Dutchman






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

i don't get tired of looking at DCL pictures!!


----------



## DisneyCruiser2008

DS at the Dolphin Encounter in Cabo


----------



## granmaz

The Magic in Aruba.


----------



## Tink rules

WOW... the Magic facing forward... that's rare...  



TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Magic and Flying Dutchman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> May 2009 DCL Western
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

we just went to Castaway for 3 trips..2 days he pulled in forward..the last day, he backed in...they had divers in the water all 3 days, so maybe that had something to do with it


----------



## Tink rules

May have... kind of cool to see it that way...


----------



## bubba's mom

When we double dipped, the first day we pulled in, the second we backed in.


----------



## dreamcometrue




----------



## brack




----------



## Grandma4ever

granmaz said:


> The Magic in Aruba.



What an awesome picture.  I love the lizard in the foreground.


----------



## dredick

brack said:


>


that is the coolest pirate party shot I have seen!!


----------



## brack

dredick said:


> that is the coolest pirate party shot I have seen!!



Thanks


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

dredick said:


> that is the coolest pirate party shot I have seen!!



It really is! DO they have the Pirate party during every cruise?


----------



## lvstitch

Pictures from the Mazatlan Zip Line:


----------



## brack

DeblovesPoohbear said:


> It really is! DO they have the Pirate party during every cruise?



They have for the last three years.


----------



## dreamcometrue

Magic docked in St. Maarten


----------



## DisneyDmbNut




----------



## rbcheek

Dressing up for Pirate night was one of our big highlights of the cruise.
At first I didn't want to do it, but I'm glad I did because all of the cast members treated us special as pirates. On our cruise, only about 30 % of the guests dressed up, so we really stood out.

Here we are in our room, getting ready to step out
                                    The ship photographer caught our "Pirate Essence"


----------



## dredick

wow! You two really look like pirates!! great job!!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Note the maintenance man walking on water in front of the bow.






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## Tink rules

I'm always amazed at how much work they do on that ship...


----------



## lyn9856

Snorkelling off Serenity bay
Not many fish there ..but I did find some!


----------



## orlandothebeagle

brack said:


>



Really cool picture,x


----------



## fabumouse

Tink rules said:


> I'm always amazed at how much work they do on that ship...




What a great photo!!


----------



## wideeyedwonder

Castaway Ray's Stingray Adventure on Castaway Cay, Disney Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise, July 2008:


----------



## RLccweems

wideeyedwonder said:


> Castaway Ray's Stingray Adventure on Castaway Cay, Disney Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise, July 2008:



Great shot....I love looking at everyones pics.


----------



## ntheory

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Dech 8 suite verandah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> May 2009 DCL Western
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern





What suites do these verandahs belong to?????


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

ntheory said:


> What suites do these verandahs belong to?????



This verandah is to stateroom 8602 which is a handicap cat 3 suite.


----------



## ntheory

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> This verandah is to stateroom 8602 which is a handicap cat 3 suite.




Excellent!!!  That's what I thought.  My mom has 8602, and we have 8600!  Thank you so much.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

ntheory said:


> Excellent!!!  That's what I thought.  My mom has 8602, and we have 8600!  Thank you so much.



Have a great time! You will not be able to beat the view.


----------



## ntheory

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Have a great time! You will not be able to beat the view.





Oh, goody.  I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## dahuffy

lyn9856 said:


> Snorkelling off Serenity bay
> Not many fish there ..but I did find some!



Beautiful shot!!


----------



## dreamcometrue

Goofy is helping with maintenance too


----------



## 123Disney

Great pics!


----------



## Bareacuda

dreamcometrue said:


> Goofy is helping with maintenance too



I have to admit... Goofy has to be the hardest working CM on the ship. I see him there every cruise!!!  

  Ann


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic at PC






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## Tink rules

dreamcometrue said:


> Goofy is helping with maintenance too





Bareacuda said:


> I have to admit... Goofy has to be the hardest working CM on the ship. I see him there every cruise!!!
> 
> Ann



& he's STILL trying to get that one spot!!!!


----------



## Tink rules

Tendering at Cabo...


----------



## mindy327

PARADISE!!!!!


----------



## figment52

mindy327 said:


> PARADISE!!!!!


 
The first picture made me       

I'll bet the children had a blast!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## anewmac

havent even been on a cruise yet (T-55days LOL) but saw the Magic leave out of Pedro today. Went back home (im from there) to see family and made a pitstop to see her. Cant wait to get on her soon...


----------



## Tink rules

Well, you make sure that you give her a kiss good-bye when you send her back and tell her we'll all see her in PC!!!


----------



## granmaz




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Cape Canaveral






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## Tink rules

granmaz said:


>



Oh Marilyn... 

Is that you two love birds walking on the beach????


----------



## granmaz

Tink rules said:


> Oh Marilyn...
> 
> Is that you two love birds walking on the beach????


----------



## dreamcometrue

the Magic in St. Maarten. Taken through the window of our bus


----------



## ktmetke

sub!


----------



## kehouse

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Cape Canaveral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> May 2009 DCL Western
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern



where did you take this, can you see this from the ship?


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

kehouse said:


> where did you take this, can you see this from the ship?



This picture was taken from deck 9 outside Beach Blanket Buffet on the Wonder on embarkation day at noon.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Mickey "Trick or Treating" at Halloween on Deck 9 of the Wonder






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

Deck 7 Aft - Right before my Vow Renewal




_photo by S. Gennaro aka Ophie_


----------



## pjstevens

DisneyDmbNut said:


> Deck 7 Aft - Right before my Vow Renewal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _photo by S. Gennaro aka Ophie_



Oh Betsy that will be me in just under five weeks!!!!!!!


----------



## Zandy595

Is that where they do all vow renewals or did you have a choice of places?


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

I had a choice between Cadillac Lounge (Wonder) or Deck 7 Aft..for an additional $1k, they will do it on Castaway Cay


----------



## mizcolon

acourtwdw said:


> seadooken said:
> 
> 
> 
> and ribs?........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got off 8/3 on the Wonder, Castaway Cay had ribs...
Click to expand...


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Wonder at PC






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## lvstitch




----------



## dreamcometrue

St. Maarten


----------



## scottishwee35

Cabo

My kids enjoyed the beach






Scottishwee35


----------



## granmaz

Oooh, I like that Deborah!!


----------



## JLSE50

lvstitch said:


> Nikiki Beach is located at the ME by Melia hotel in Cabo on Medano Beach.  It's are really nice hotel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't cost us anything to use the beds.  They just want you to buy food and drinks from them.



thanks.

Jan


----------



## brack




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

Empty Atrium between B2B cruises (photographer was making employee badge pictures) Notice the "See ya real soon" banner up and the doors closed!


----------



## lvstitch




----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Welcome to Mazatlan


----------



## scottishwee35

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Welcome to Mazatlan



wow, they looked happy that you take the photo of them, lucky you that they didnt shoot you!!! 

Scottishwee35


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Cozumel






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## orlandothebeagle

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Cozumel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> May 2009 DCL Western
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern



COOL picture, is that from the Magic?


----------



## Pansy

orlandothebeagle said:


> COOL picture, is that from the Magic?



I believe it would be, don't think the WONDER visits there.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

orlandothebeagle said:


> COOL picture, is that from the Magic?



This picture was taken from deck 10 of the Magic overlooking Cozumel in May 08. The color of the water is amazing.


----------



## brack




----------



## dreamcometrue

St. Maarten


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Pirate night fireworks






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## brack

My first DCL DISMeet in January 2005 .... I think


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

Unfortunately, I needed to use this on our trip to CC.  Flip-flops and bikes don't mix - I knew I should have listened to my mom


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

A friend's DD on Wonder's Halloween trick or treat route. Too cute. 






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic at CC






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## RLccweems

MUDisneyCouple said:


> Unfortunately, I needed to use this on our trip to CC.  Flip-flops and bikes don't mix - I knew I should have listened to my mom



Ohhh....we know this place...our dd got stung by a jellyfish last year.  She was so scared of going back in the water afterwards.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Cozumel






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## smeecanada

Anyone have a picture of just Pirate Stitch?


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic
July 18th, 2008
Late Night in Rockin' Bar D


----------



## acourtwdw

lvstitch said:


>



This this?


----------



## lvstitch

We thought this was the oddest thing we saw the entire cruise.  It looks like this car was pulling us in   Ahhh, welcome to Mazatlan


----------



## Tink rules

Wait until you see what pulls it through the CANAL!!!


----------



## Tink rules

Acapulco... where the VW Bug went to die...  (I know... they made them there until 2003...)


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

RLccweems said:


> Ohhh....we know this place...our dd got stung by a jellyfish last year.  She was so scared of going back in the water afterwards.



We were there the first weekend of Sept last year...they were making people get out of the snorkeling area b/c they had gotten so bad.  I was in there during all the jellyfish stings...I was bleeding pretty bad and a mom covered her DD's ears and said, "Dear God first jellyfish, now there are sharks!?!?!".  Then I got to make my blanket statment about listening to your mom about their good advice


----------



## nascar8820




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Key West Sunset






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## lvstitch




----------



## GOVAC24

Oh how I'd love to get a shot of that from the front!  I'd have it as a background!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## GOVAC24

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> May 2009 DCL Western
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern



Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## GoofyFD

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Cozumel



Nice!


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

Me and DW at formal night, I even purchased a Mickey vest for the cruise to go along with my Tux.


----------



## GILL-WDW

We just got our booking for our first Cruise   We are in cabin #6490 on the Disney Wonder.  From what I can see this is right above the Life Boats.  Can anyone tell me I'm correct and any info about the deck location I would love to see a picture of a similar cabin.  
It's been over 20 years since our last cruise so we are very excited.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

I can not find any stateroom #'s 6400 to 6499, but from your description it sound like you are in 6590 which is a cat 6 cabin. Please see below for a picture of a Cat 6 cabin.






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## mickeyluv

GOVAC24 said:


> Oh how I'd love to get a shot of that from the front!  I'd have it as a background!



Here's another one for you...


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

GOVAC24 said:


> Oh how I'd love to get a shot of that from the front!  I'd have it as a background!



I use the Official DCL picture as my background






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## JLSE50

Tink rules said:


> Wait until you see what pulls it through the CANAL!!!



Actually, the mules steadied the MAGIC in the locks, she went through them, the lake and the canal on her own steam.   






You can see the MAGIC pulling out of the last lock at Gatun and into Gatun Lake.  The cables are off the MAGIC and the mules are in the process of winding in their cables.  Two of those mules on each side of the front and two on each side of the back to keep us steady so we did not even FEEL MOVEMENT as the ship went up on the east side and down on the west. 

Jan


----------



## Billinaz

GOVAC24 said:


> Oh how I'd love to get a shot of that from the front!  I'd have it as a background!


----------



## CinderALLIE

disneyfaninaz said:


>



OK so I'm not even halfway through thread but I just had to point out that this is the best pic yet and will be hard to top!!


----------



## My4PhillyGirls




----------



## bubba's mom

This......








actually leads up to this.....


----------



## RLccweems

I love looking at everyone's pics...and dreaming of my next cruise!!!


----------



## cinderella&prince




----------



## ayumac

lvstitch said:


>



Hey, thanks for taking a picture of my state room right above the banner!
   

We loved #2534 looking at the people going off and running back to the ship in the rain(!).  No wonder our steward piled up my kids doll facing the window side.


----------



## vatchr

Deck 10 on the Wonder before docking at Castaway Cay...right after a BIG rainstorm:


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Mickey "Trick or Treating" at Halloween on Deck 9 of the Wonder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> May 2009 DCL Western
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


I am sorry to bother you but do you have anymore Halloween photos We are going on the wonder this year for Halloween


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> I am sorry to bother you but do you have anymore Halloween photos We are going on the wonder this year for Halloween



Elvis sighting on the Wonder. 






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## Disneygrl36

Pumpkins in Animators





In the lobby with witchy Minnie


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic
July 13th-July 20th, 2008
Me and Captain Jack Sparrow


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Thanks for the hALLOWEEN PICS THEY ARE GREAT


----------



## dreamcometrue

flea market in St. Maarten




http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2120/2493558071_fff694cfa0_b.jpg


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic
July 13th-July 20th, 2008
Pub Night-Oscar as Tennis Player


----------



## frozensmoke99

I am feeling a mixture of feelings (from exciting and overwhelmed)...these are special moments that you guys captured. Do you think I can capture moments like this with only my 8 you daughter and 78 yo Nana. My daughter won't have any other kid with us (like a sibling) and most pics i see of familys. Do you think we will meet people and new friends. I just wish my mom was her to share this with me (she died on Easter Sunday '06 two days after my DD turned 6 at age 56 from Ovarian Cancer...I thought I was bringing her to the emergency room for a stomach ache)...But I will try to bring all the sunshine and excitement through her to my nana (her mom) and my daughter (her only granddaughter)....thanks


----------



## Tink rules

Oh you are in for a wonderful or magical time!!! 

I just did the PC Repo cruise with my 76 year old mom and she LOVED it... Your daughter will have a BLAST!!! Make sure she goes to the clubs!!!

AND YOU... .

Have a great time and bring a camera with lots of extra cards!!! Don't be afraid to take pictures of anything and everything... You will have great pictures also!!!

Have fun and let us know how you did!!! (post a few more times and you can post YOUR pictures too.. would LOVE to see them!!!)


----------



## Mom24Princesses

Feeling sad - hope Fay did not hurt her!!


----------



## Bareacuda

frozensmoke99 said:


> I am feeling a mixture of feelings (from exciting and overwhelmed)...these are special moments that you guys captured. Do you think I can capture moments like this with only my 8 you daughter and 78 yo Nana. My daughter won't have any other kid with us (like a sibling) and most pics i see of familys. Do you think we will meet people and new friends. I just wish my mom was her to share this with me (she died on Easter Sunday '06 two days after my DD turned 6 at age 56 from Ovarian Cancer...I thought I was bringing her to the emergency room for a stomach ache)...But I will try to bring all the sunshine and excitement through her to my nana (her mom) and my daughter (her only granddaughter)....thanks



 And don't forget to ask people to take YOUR picture ! Everyone on the ship are more then willing to help you out 
   Go out and have a GREAT cruise 

   Ann


----------



## Zandy595

Mom24Princesses said:


> Feeling sad - hope Fay did not hurt her!!


Tropical Storm Fay was never close enough to do any damage to Castaway Cay.


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## bubba's mom

(see the lifevests hanging on the lifeguard stand?)


----------



## Grandma4ever

frozensmoke99 said:


> I am feeling a mixture of feelings (from exciting and overwhelmed)...these are special moments that you guys captured. Do you think I can capture moments like this with only my 8 you daughter and 78 yo Nana. My daughter won't have any other kid with us (like a sibling) and most pics i see of familys. Do you think we will meet people and new friends. I just wish my mom was her to share this with me (she died on Easter Sunday '06 two days after my DD turned 6 at age 56 from Ovarian Cancer...I thought I was bringing her to the emergency room for a stomach ache)...But I will try to bring all the sunshine and excitement through her to my nana (her mom) and my daughter (her only granddaughter)....thanks



Be sure to join the cruise meet thread for your cruise date and get to know some folks ahead of time.  Have your daughter go to the kids club and I am sure she will have a friend in no time.  That also allow you and your Nana time to enjoy some of the adult only activities.  You will have the time of your life.


----------



## tinapomp

Mom24Princesses said:


> Feeling sad - hope Fay did not hurt her!!



Oooo is the Flying Dutchman always at CC now permanently?  I am cruising on Nov 1st and would just LOVE to see it!!


----------



## dreamcometrue

Butterfly Farm in St. Maarten


----------



## bevtoy

St Martin horizon from the Disney Magic


----------



## bevtoy

Thats a great photo!


dreamcometrue said:


> Butterfly Farm in St. Maarten


----------



## stlkeeler

frozensmoke99 said:


> I am feeling a mixture of feelings (from exciting and overwhelmed)...these are special moments that you guys captured. Do you think I can capture moments like this with only my 8 you daughter and 78 yo Nana. My daughter won't have any other kid with us (like a sibling) and most pics i see of familys. Do you think we will meet people and new friends. I just wish my mom was her to share this with me (she died on Easter Sunday '06 two days after my DD turned 6 at age 56 from Ovarian Cancer...I thought I was bringing her to the emergency room for a stomach ache)...But I will try to bring all the sunshine and excitement through her to my nana (her mom) and my daughter (her only granddaughter)....thanks



My DD and DGD6 and I went on the Wonder in June. Everyone had a great time! My DGD loved the clubs and the Mickey slide the best. She always asks when we can go back (she doesn't know we're going next May). I joined our "meets" thread right from the beginning when I booked. When we got on the ship, we met everyone in person. My DGD and another girl had an instant bond. Here is how they were every time they saw each other on the ship: 






I think this is my favorite picture out of all we took on the whole vacation. My DD and DGD even met up with the other family over July 4th. The kids are going to send letters to each other - I hope this is the start of a long friendship.

Have a great time!


----------



## WeatherbySwann

tinapomp said:


> Oooo is the Flying Dutchman always at CC now permanently?  I am cruising on Nov 1st and would just LOVE to see it!!



I think it's permanent for now, at least.  It's been there for over a year now, maybe two years.  It makes for an awesome backdrop for a pic with Cap'n Jack Sparrow.


----------



## natale1980

dreamcometrue said:


> Butterfly Farm in St. Maarten



OK - There is no way that butterfly is real.... Right.  
Thats just a decoration as you enter the exhibit.  Cause if it's real I would run the other way and am now afraid of butterflies!!!!!

-nat


----------



## Grandma4ever

natale1980 said:


> OK - There is no way that butterfly is real.... Right.
> Thats just a decoration as you enter the exhibit.  Cause if it's real I would run the other way and am now afraid of butterflies!!!!!
> 
> -nat



I would guess that it is real as I don't remember any fake ones in that area when we were there.  But I would also guess that it is a close up picture and that it is not as large as it seems like it is in the picture.  That is a really great picture by the way.


----------



## Grandma4ever

WeatherbySwann said:


> I think it's permanent for now, at least.  It's been there for over a year now, maybe two years.  It makes for an awesome backdrop for a pic with Cap'n Jack Sparrow.



I believe the Flying Dutchman has been at Castaway since at least the Summer of 2005.  If my memory serve me Right that was the first Cruise we were able to see it.  That would make it three years that it has been there.


----------



## castlegazer

It was placed there in July of 2006 - about two months after I had just been there  .


----------



## Grandma4ever

castlegazer said:


> It was placed there in July of 2006 - about two months after I had just been there  .



Ok so I was a year off.  It must have been the September 06 Cruise with just the two grandkids not the one in 05 with the grandkids and the nephew.  I do stand corrected.


----------



## Zandy595

natale1980 said:


> OK - There is no way that butterfly is real.... Right.
> Thats just a decoration as you enter the exhibit.  Cause if it's real I would run the other way and am now afraid of butterflies!!!!!
> 
> -nat


It's actually an Atlas moth and it really is that big.


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic
July 13th-July 20th, 2008


----------



## 3princessMommy

stlkeeler said:


> My DD and DGD6 and I went on the Wonder in June. Everyone had a great time! My DGD loved the clubs and the Mickey slide the best. She always asks when we can go back (she doesn't know we're going next May). I joined our "meets" thread right from the beginning when I booked. When we got on the ship, we met everyone in person. My DGD and another girl had an instant bond. Here is how they were every time they saw each other on the ship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is my favorite picture out of all we took on the whole vacation. My DD and DGD even met up with the other family over July 4th. The kids are going to send letters to each other - I hope this is the start of a long friendship.
> 
> Have a great time!



I wonder where Kayla got that great necklace...


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic at CC






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## dreamcometrue

natale1980 said:


> OK - There is no way that butterfly is real.... Right.
> Thats just a decoration as you enter the exhibit. Cause if it's real I would run the other way and am now afraid of butterflies!!!!!
> 
> -nat


 
no it was real!  We really enjoyed the Butterfly Farm. Here's another pic.


----------



## Keira1387

Castaway Cay from our Verandah


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Grandma4ever

bevtoy said:


>




Great Photo!!


----------



## natale1980

dreamcometrue said:


> no it was real!  We really enjoyed the Butterfly Farm. Here's another pic.



   
It's official... I'm afraid of Sharks and butterflies.

-nat


----------



## stlkeeler

3princessMommy said:


> I wonder where Kayla got that great necklace...



She got it from some other friends we made on the ship...


----------



## DMMarla07860

July 13th-July 20th, 2008
Disney Magic Mexican Riviera Cruise


----------



## GOVAC24

Billinaz said:


>



THANK YOU ALL!!!!! I looks good!


----------



## DVCsince02

Magic - EB Repo Cruise in the Panama Canal today.
Miraflores Locks










Centennial Bridge





Gatun Locks


----------



## dreamcometrue

natale1980 said:


> It's official... I'm afraid of Sharks and butterflies.
> 
> -nat


 
 they weren't scary at all. I took extreme close ups so they may appear bigger than they actually were. Here's another...


----------



## pfuentes1098

Please someone! I need my DCL fix. I can't believe this was on page 4, so I am bumping it up.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Sunset in the Caribbean






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## natale1980

dreamcometrue said:


> they weren't scary at all. I took extreme close ups so they may appear bigger than they actually were. Here's another...



See.... now this one doesn't look like it would eat my children.  

-nat


----------



## mickeyluv

Billinaz said:


>



Do you mind if I use this as a magnet graphic for our stateroom door?  Wanted to ask first before I just took it and used it   .


----------



## disneyfaninaz

The best part of this picture is, that DCL will see me next year!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

DMMarla07860 said:


> Disney Magic
> July 13th-July 20th, 2008



Where was this one taken???

I can see a WALMART in the background....

For goodness sakes - you can't get away from that place!  LOL


----------



## Dyerneeds

i designed my own  dcl aniversary plate for our 32nd anniv last oct.
my wife was impressed.(not)


----------



## Dyerneeds

she liked this one better.


----------



## Tink rules

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Where was this one taken???
> 
> I can see a WALMART in the background....
> 
> For goodness sakes - you can't get away from that place!  LOL



That was in Puerto Vallarta... and the tour guides kept refering to it as the "American Embassy"...


----------



## reigle4

It amazes me how tight the canal fit is and they can get that big ship in that space.  I have a bigger boat slip for my boat and usually hit somewhere on my way in to the slop and need help guiding it in (I only have a pontoon boat)...lol


----------



## Tink rules

This was from the WB Repo in May... we were about 1 1/2 feet away from the side of the canal...


----------



## Tink rules

And here's one more... I DID reach out and touch Panama...   and before I get yelled at... I touched it on top very quickly and then yanked my hand back... (ok Jan!!!  )


----------



## scottishwee35

Hello

At Panama Canal,

We feel  like to shaking our hand to them, we had a laugh but they said HELLO & SMILE to us 






Scottishwee35


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

MoranClan said:


> The Magic in Galveston Texas 2004




Why was The Magic in Galveston?

 Jennifer


----------



## acourtwdw

Why can't you touch the canal?


----------



## outahere

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Why was The Magic in Galveston?
> 
> Jennifer



I don't remember which storm it was (possibly Charlie - Florida was hit by 4 hurricanes in 2004), but one of them caused DCL to extend one of the Magic sailings because they couldn't get into any port in Florida.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

acourtwdw said:


> Why can't you touch the canal?



It's an old Disney tradition:

"Please keeps your arms and hands inside the vehicle at all time until the vehicle has come to a complete stop."


----------



## Bareacuda

disneyfaninaz said:


> It's an old Disney tradition:
> 
> "Please keeps your arms and hands inside the vehicle at all time until the vehicle has come to a complete stop."



   
         Ive been on that ride! 

  Great pics everyone!


----------



## nikkistevej

Wow, that wall is close!!! Nice pictures everyone!!


----------



## DMMarla07860

July 13th-July 20th, 2008
Disney Magic


----------



## Billinaz

mickeyluv said:


> Do you mind if I use this as a magnet graphic for our stateroom door?  Wanted to ask first before I just took it and used it   .



If its posted, its free to use.

If you need a higher resolution, let me know and Ill email it to you.


----------



## Jusacuz

This was my daughter (girl in the red) picking up "Mickey cheer", the confetti all over the floor. A lot of adults noticed her doing it and starting picking up some too.  She still has it a year later.


----------



## bubba's mom

Jusacuz said:


> This was my daughter (girl in the red) picking up "Mickey cheer", the confetti all over the floor. A lot of adults noticed her doing it and starting picking up some too.  She still has it a year later.





Ha!  Great minds think alike!  I did the same thing.  Bubba wasn't with DH & I for the 'farewell show'.  I scooped up some of the confetti and sprinkled it on his bed....told him it was pixiedust...being a boy, I got the ole 

...


----------



## vatchr

DD2 didn't like Captain Jack very much! We forced her into the picture for the memories!


----------



## dreamcometrue

the Magic in St. Maarten!


----------



## pop5

Great pictures!!


----------



## aan1701

vatchr said:


> DD2 didn't like Captain Jack very much! We forced her into the picture for the memories!



I am with your DD but to say I do not like him is an understatement.


----------



## mirby72

DMMarla07860 said:


> July 13th-July 20th, 2008
> Disney Magic


 
So that's what was inside this box at Port Canaveral before the WB repo!


----------



## dreamcometrue

St. Maarten


----------



## Melora

This is my first picture on this thread..I have been enjoying it so much I had to get my pictures of our cruise in 2006.
This is a sunset on the Western cruise.


----------



## Melora

And here are my boys on formal night


----------



## Melora

Old Key West Lighthouse from Hemingway's house


----------



## Melora

Sorry, having a hard time stopping now that I started!

here is one of the shows:


----------



## Keira1387

Brunch at Palo... SO GOOD!


----------



## Melora

We rented bikes on CC and found this wonderful deserted beach:


----------



## Melora

Breakfast in bed:


----------



## Melora

Sunset from our cabin:


----------



## DMMarla07860

July 13th-July 20th, 2008
Disney Magic


----------



## slk

The Magic at night in Cozumel






[/IMG]


----------



## Melora

The Magic off Grand Cayman


----------



## RLccweems

Melora said:


> This is my first picture on this thread..I have been enjoying it so much I had to get my pictures of our cruise in 2006.
> This is a sunset on the Western cruise.



What a beautiful shot......


----------



## brack




----------



## pjpoohbear

Hey, that's my breakfast tray in that photo, lol.  Love it Brack!


----------



## brack

pjpoohbear said:


> Hey, that's my breakfast tray in that photo, lol.  Love it Brack!



At first I thought you were kidding but you're right.


----------



## Melora

natale1980 said:


> OK - There is no way that butterfly is real.... Right.
> Thats just a decoration as you enter the exhibit.  Cause if it's real I would run the other way and am now afraid of butterflies!!!!!
> 
> -nat




Here is another shot of the Atlas Moth,
notice its wing tips looks a bit like a snake head?
Great camouflage!
It is HUGE... females measure about 11-12 inches.


----------



## MoranClan

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Why was The Magic in Galveston?
> 
> Jennifer



Hello Jennifer,

The Magic stopped for Fuel and Food.  It was during Hurricane francis in 2004.


----------



## dreamcometrue

Magic and the "other ships"


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Here's another picture of the Magic and one of those "Other" ships






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
May 2009 DCL Western
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## Hypermommy

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Here's another picture of the Magic and one of those "Other" ships



As she glances from left to right several times Hypermommy is heard to mutter "ugly ship, pretty ship, ugly ship, pretty ship".


----------



## Melora

Shop in Cozumel:


----------



## lanand3

I just LOVE all these pics!It helps pass the loooong wait til finally get to cruise


----------



## DMMarla07860

July 13th-July 20th, 2008
Disney Magic Mexican Riviera


----------



## Tink rules

dreamcometrue said:


> Magic and the "other ships"





TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Here's another picture of the Magic and one of those "Other" ships
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> May 2009 DCL Western
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern




Next to our ships... those things are really butt ugly!!!


----------



## Melora

Playing in the waves near Tulum:


----------



## Jillpie

In June 2006, we were lucky to get invited by a Diser staying in concierge, to get a tour of the bridge with the captain.  It was awesome.


----------



## Jillpie

here's another on the bridge...


----------



## dreamcometrue

great pictures of the bridge, Jillpie. Amazing how little buttons like that can control such a huge ship!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

MoranClan said:


> Hello Jennifer,
> 
> The Magic stopped for Fuel and Food.  It was during Hurricane francis in 2004.



 Thanks for the info.  We're from TX and I knew the Disney ships didn't "normally" stop off at Galveston.

 Jennifer


----------



## DMMarla07860

July 1th-July 20th, 2008
Disney Magic
Sunset from deck 4


----------



## dreamcometrue

at Topsiders


----------



## cyberbox2

Here is a stormy image, taken with my iPhone of the back of the ship this past Saturday.





The green thing is just an awning from the deck below.


----------



## cyberbox2

Or how about this shot I took on Castaway Cay Saturday of one of the Sprouse  twins going to do a little snorkeling.


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

cyberbox2 said:


> Here is a stormy image, taken with my iPhone of the back of the ship this past Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The green thing is just an awning from the deck below.



What a great picture!!!!  Spooky but great!


----------



## RLccweems

cyberbox2 said:


> Or how about this shot I took on Castaway Cay Saturday of one of the Sprouse  twins going to do a little snorkeling.



COOL!!  I just showed this to my kids...they went crazy!  They wanted to know if you got any more pics of them?


----------



## nzdisneymom

cyberbox2 said:


> Or how about this shot I took on Castaway Cay Saturday of one of the Sprouse  twins going to do a little snorkeling.



How fun - you have both Cole and Dylan, and the boy who plays Bob.  How very cool.


----------



## cyberbox2

Yeah the 8/28 3 night cruise is one that my family will never forget. 

I do have some more photos of some of the other Disney Channel stars that were on board with us. One of the coolest things that happened was that they premiered the first episode of the new 'Suite Life On Deck' that won't officially premier on the Disney Channel until the end of this month. After the show, the cast came out and did a Q&A session.

Mitchel Musso held a live concert on the stage underneath the jumbo tron screen too!

Here is a picture of myself with Ernie D (the Radio Disney DJ)





Some shots of the cast after the world premier red carpet Disney 365 taping
















Q&A session after the showing of Suite Life on Deck.











The boys heading to Castaway Cay.






Me and Mr. Mosby






The Mitchel Musso concert this past saturday after our day at Castaway Cay.





Enjoy!


----------



## Zandy595

Great pictures Cyberbox2.  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## RLccweems

I'll be sure to show these to my kids when they get home from school....their going to love them!!


----------



## nzdisneymom

Cyberbox2 - thanks so much for posting these - wow!  How fun.  We saw the "transition" episode of the Suite Life the other day and are so excited about the new show.  Of course if we can't BE on a cruise ,then we can watch a show with a cruise ship!  

Where are those old Love Boat reruns....


----------



## Mean Queen

RLccweems said:


> I'll be sure to show these to my kids when they get home from school....their going to love them!!



I'll have to do the same!  My DD is very excited about the new show, though she knows her favorite, Ashley Tisdale, won't be in it.


----------



## Hypermommy

nzdisneymom said:


> Cyberbox2 - thanks so much for posting these - wow!  How fun.  We saw the "transition" episode of the Suite Life the other day and are so excited about the new show.  Of course if we can't BE on a cruise ,then we can watch a show with a cruise ship!
> 
> Where are those old Love Boat reruns....



Maybe we should get our kids together one night to watch it?  Or is it already premiered?  What do I know?


----------



## NYCDisneyFan

Wonderful ending to our EB PC cruise!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## dreamcometrue

St. Maarten


----------



## o4me2playn

bevtoy said:


>



GREAT PICTURE!!!!


----------



## Tink rules

It's now my computer background!!! Gotta keep those great shots to remind me of my trip!!!


----------



## WeatherbySwann

Hypermommy said:


> Maybe we should get our kids together one night to watch it?  Or is it already premiered?  What do I know?



I believe there is one episode left of the regular show that will air as a series finale on September 20, and then the new Suite Life on Deck premieres September 26 at 8pm.  And then there was also a new "clip" episode that aired last Monday that sort of bid goodbye to the original show.


----------



## GatheringNoMoss

NYCDisneyFan said:


> Wonderful ending to our EB PC cruise!



Way cool!  

When folks were feeding them bread (hoping to get fishes) I tried to get some shots, but nothing like that one.


----------



## poffles

NYCDisneyFan said:


> Wonderful ending to our EB PC cruise!



That is an awesome picture, makes seagulls look interesting.


----------



## Melora

Here are some pictures of Tulum. 
Years ago you could actually walk up the stairs of the pyramids.


----------



## nikkistevej

Nice pics everybody!!


----------



## GOVAC24

Thanks everyone who posts! Because of you I get my DCL fix!!!! 2009 is our year to head back to Magic!


----------



## Hypermommy

We had a wonderful time at Tulum.  Our tour guide, Juan, was excellent at finding us shade while he talked.  It was so much fun.

The boys went down to the beach





But I decided there were too many steps


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

NYCDisneyFan said:


> Wonderful ending to our EB PC cruise!



Thoose Seagulls had my Cookies BBQ! at lunch. 

Must have been taken post 9.30am after the rain.


----------



## stephent2008

I have lots of faves... most of them I don't think I would be alowed to post here . Here are a few...

In nassau with a big white box. I love it when their cruisers come off and start taking pictures of our ship!





Another Nassau Shot





My cabin (the blue door) right next to a water tight door... is that a good thing or a bad???





The sea at night





This is what DCL is all about for me... friends, and an awesome ship





Sailing up the channel... from the pointy end









I would be sitting here posting hundreds if i could. I have a few more in my album here> http://s531.photobucket.com/albums/dd351/stephentraith/ if you want a look.


----------



## Zandy595

stephent2008 said:


> My cabin (the blue door) right next to a water tight door... is that a good thing or a bad???


What ship is this on?


----------



## DMMarla07860

ok, this is a old picture 
July 2002
Disney Wonder
Kid I met on ship




him and this other kid that was either his cousin or brother were bangging on the glass at people going by in the elevator on midship deck 6


----------



## Tink rules

Yes... and I'm sure this kid grew up and was the one who climbed on top of the elevator on the EB repo...


----------



## Zandy595

DMMarla07860 said:


> ok, this is a old picture
> July 2002
> Disney Wonder
> Kid I met on ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> him and this other kid that was either his cousin or brother were bangging on the glass at people going by in the elevator on midship deck 6





Tink rules said:


> Yes... and I'm sure this kid grew up and was the one who climbed on top of the elevator on the EB repo...


nice


----------



## DMMarla07860

Tink rules said:


> Yes... and I'm sure this kid grew up and was the one who climbed on top of the elevator on the EB repo...



yeah, I wasn't friends with him or anything, but they were there everyday, so I went and talked to them and they hated my friends and I because we would keep talking to them then we would go off and come back down in the elevator and talk to them


----------



## Tigger98

[

[URL=http://imageshack.us]


----------



## bevtoy

here is a photo of one of the murals you can see from the elevator on the Magic


----------



## Disney1fan2002

bevtoy said:


> here is a photo of one of the murals you can see from the elevator on the Magic




Is Mickey trying to make a move on Minnie?????


----------



## Tink rules

I thought that too when I saw it!!! I think he's trying to get fresh with her up on the deck!!!


----------



## dreamcometrue

port area in St. Maarten


----------



## stephent2008

Zandy595 said:


> What ship is this on?



It's the Wonder - Deck A (If I remember correctly). Its a crew area.


----------



## Dianatlol

You would think seeing these pictures would help me get us ready for our trip May 09.... But I am so confused!!! LOL Ok , so it doesn't take much! LOL


----------



## DMMarla07860

July 13th-July 20th, 2008
Disney Magic


----------



## Hypermommy

I have a request for specific pictures.  And if they've already been shared on this thread (which is at 102 pages and I don't think I can go through each and every page looking for them and we all know how wonderful the search function on the board is) ... anyway, if they've already been shared, could you let me know the page or post number?  

My kid is doing mosaics in his art class in school.  I thought it'd be cool to remind him of some mosaics he saw on the Magic but I can't think of any.  Are there any?  If you have a picture of one that'd be great!  TIA for any help you can give.


----------



## lvstitch




----------



## Zandy595

stephent2008 said:


> It's the Wonder - Deck A (If I remember correctly). Its a crew area.


So you must be (or used to be) a crew member?


----------



## nikkistevej

In Animator's Palate


----------



## dreamcometrue

St. Maarten


----------



## GOVAC24

nikkistevej said:


> In Animator's Palate



Great Picture! You don't see the Wizard too often & I LOVE HIM!!!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

This was taken at the aquarium at the Atlantis.  As my DH was taking his picture, I put my finger on the glass and before I could even touch the glass the fish became very angry, the more I moved my finger, the angrier he got and the end result was this shot:


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Can I do two?






Someone welcoming us back.






Now who was that person who said a Verandah isnt worth it? It was worth the extra $$$$$$$ just for this view.


----------



## cmash95

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r259/ANDREWPORTER/P8190053.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Now who was that person who said a Verandah isnt worth it? It was worth the extra $$$$$$$ just for this view.



I wouldn't sail without a verandah. The views are awsome and at night or on sea days the breeze in the summer is definitely a plus. not to mention the gorgeous sunrises and sunsets.


----------



## WeatherbySwann

dreamcometrue said:


> St. Maarten



That's an awesome shot!  




cmash95 said:


> I wouldn't sail without a verandah. The views are awsome and at night or on sea days the breeze in the summer is definitely a plus. not to mention the gorgeous sunrises and sunsets.



Same here!  The moonlight over the ocean is just a fantastic and unbeatable view.


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic
July 13th-July 20th, 2008


----------



## Dopey'sMAMA

RweTHEREyet said:


> This was taken at the aquarium at the Atlantis.  As my DH was taking his picture, I put my finger on the glass and before I could even touch the glass the fish became very angry, the more I moved my finger, the angrier he got and the end result was this shot:



That is VERY cool


----------



## Tink rules

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> Can I do two?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone welcoming us back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now who was that person who said a Verandah isnt worth it? It was worth the extra $$$$$$$ just for this view.



Andrew???? How did you get the view from my stateroom????    

& yes... the verandah was WELL worth it on the WB .... mom lived out there whenever she could... loved it!!!!


----------



## brack

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> Now who was that person who said a Verandah isnt worth it? It was worth the extra $$$$$$$ just for this view.





cmash95 said:


> I wouldn't sail without a verandah. The views are awsome and at night or on sea days the breeze in the summer is definitely a plus. not to mention the gorgeous sunrises and sunsets.


Same view on Deck 9 & 10 ..... just free.  You even get both sides of the ship from up there.


----------



## Tink rules

I think it was great for my mom... she's 76 and she could come and go as she wished and if she just wanted to relax and read close to the room... she could...


----------



## Jillpie

Just a little piece of Castaway Cay shopping...


----------



## Tink rules

Ok... I want one of those... and 2 of those...


----------



## Hypermommy

I'm sure there are valid arguments on both sides of the verandah issue, but I'm with Brack.... for the views I'll go to Decks 9 and 10 and pay hundreds and hundreds of dollars less.  Besides, that's more money that I can put towards getting one of those... and two of those.


----------



## Tink rules

very true... and Hypermommy... if you are ever on a cruise with me... I do share verandahs!!!


----------



## Hypermommy

Tink rules said:


> very true... and Hypermommy... if you are ever on a cruise with me... I do share verandahs!!!



Sounds great to me!  Thanks!!!

But I might be scared to go on a verandah.  It might just change my point of view!  But actually, I'm glad we didn't have one on our cruise.  DH would have stayed there the whole time (he's not a joiner) and I think he had much more fun meeting people than he thought he would have.


----------



## aan1701

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> Can I do two?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone welcoming us back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now who was that person who said a Verandah isnt worth it? It was worth the extra $$$$$$$ just for this view.



I think that was me.  I stand by it.  I rather go to deck 4,9,10 and save 2-3 thousand bucks and get my cave,


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Tink rules said:


> Andrew???? How did you get the view from my stateroom????
> 
> & yes... the verandah was WELL worth it on the WB .... mom lived out there whenever she could... loved it!!!!



It was so so nice, we had a tour in the morning, but couldn't leave our room after lunch, that photo doesn't do it an justice, the direct view of Lovers beach and sea life was breathtaking, and watching it from our own space.



aan1701 said:


> I think that was me.  I stand by it.  I rather go to deck 4,9,10 and save 2-3 thousand bucks and get my cave,



I do agree, **Budget** is the deciding and only factor when booking a stateroom, its how much _you want_ to pay and your preferences, and different people have different preferences and saving the money and putting it to shore trips for example.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

*and a couple of hours later.....*


----------



## poffles

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> *and a couple of hours later.....*



Okay that's too funny.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

poffles said:


> Okay that's too funny.


----------



## lexiconjoe




----------



## RweTHEREyet




----------



## dreamcometrue

the Magic docked in St. Maarten


----------



## brack

Cave, Sweet, Cave


----------



## GGBacha

This was one of our most Magical moments during our October 2006 cruise.  I can't wait to go back "home"!


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

GGBacha said:


> This was one of our most Magical moments during our October 2006 cruise.  I can't wait to go back "home"!



Now that is a great picture!


----------



## ntheory

GGBacha said:


> This was one of our most Magical moments during our October 2006 cruise.  I can't wait to go back "home"!





That's precious. Hoping for magic of our own in 2 weeks.


----------



## ibouncetoo

brack said:


> Cave, Sweet, Cave


 
I've always loved my Cat 11 "caves"


----------



## Mom2PrincessesLinSy

Pictures from Pirate night!


----------



## Tink rules

I agree... from my verandah... at Cabo...


----------



## 4fosterkids

I'm having DCL withdrawl's.....sigh.....




8/31/08





The Magic in Cartegena for the first time





DS18 holding the Magic in Cabo
8/17/08


----------



## Renysmom

How about a few of the Magic in dry dock?  We drove down to Norfolk today to see her..
















More here


----------



## bubba's mom

hey....a question.  What does the crew do during drydock?


----------



## Tink rules

They put them to work on the ship... from everything to moving furniture to painting... no days off I hear... but I hear the partying at night is pretty intense...


----------



## pjpoohbear

They help.  CMs I have talked with say it is the hardest two weeks of a contract.   They lift, paint, scrub, move in new furniture, and do whatever is needed.

Pj


----------



## Tink rules

PJ!!!!! 

We miss you!!!!!   

Come and check in when you can!!!


----------



## Jillpie

one of my favorite days on our Western in 2006...


----------



## bubba's mom

Thanks...good to know


----------



## JLSE50

cinderella&prince said:


>



How CUTE!!  YAY  STITCH--What a great fellow to pose with your son!

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

Tink rules said:


> And here's one more... I DID reach out and touch Panama...   and before I get yelled at... I touched it on top very quickly and then yanked my hand back... (ok Jan!!!  )



OK, Michelle.   
But we won't tell Tom--the Safety Guru.  

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

bevtoy said:


> here is a photo of one of the murals you can see from the elevator on the Magic





Disney1fan2002 said:


> Is Mickey trying to make a move on Minnie?????





Tink rules said:


> I thought that too when I saw it!!! I think he's trying to get fresh with her up on the deck!!!



This comes up over and over.

I wish I could remember who said it, but some Disney person said that in actual life, Minnie and Mickey were married and in movies they played opposite each other as love interests, sometimes married and sometimes not.  It was common in the movie industry in the 30s to cast married people in romantic films, he said.

So, on a cruise, of course they would behave like a married couple because they are on vacation! not working on a film.

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> It was so so nice, we had a tour in the morning, but couldn't leave our room after lunch, that photo doesn't do it an justice, the direct view of Lovers beach and sea life was breathtaking, and watching it from our own space.
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree, **Budget** is the deciding and only factor when booking a stateroom, its how much _you want_ to pay and your preferences, and different people have different preferences and saving the money and putting it to shore trips for example.



Why COULDN'T you leave your room after lunch?  What happened  


I'm in the "Cave Fan Club"  

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

Mom2PrincessesLinSy said:


> Pictures from Pirate night!



NICE!!


----------



## JLSE50

Renysmom said:


> How about a few of the Magic in dry dock?  We drove down to Norfolk today to see her..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here



THANKS!
for going
for taking pictures
for posting
for sharing the link

Jan


----------



## Tink rules

JLSE50 said:


> OK, Michelle.
> But we won't tell Tom--the Safety Guru.
> 
> Jan



I was REAL careful... Besides... I think Sukie and Mom and Holly were with me... (not that THEY did it...  )



JLSE50 said:


> This comes up over and over.
> 
> I wish I could remember who said it, but someone Disney person said that in actual life, Minnie and Mickey were married and in movies they played opposite each other as love interests, sometimes married and sometimes not.  It was common in the movie industry in the 30s to cast married people in romantic films, he said.
> 
> So, on a cruise, of course they would behave like a married couple because they are on vacation! not working on a film.
> 
> Jan



Yeah... but married or not... I still think he's gettin fresh!!!


----------



## dreamcometrue




----------



## Tink rules

How nice... they're decorating my room...


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

mickey and minnie are married!! they are here on my cake!!


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

JLSE50 said:


> This comes up over and over.
> 
> I wish I could remember who said it, but someone Disney person said that in actual life, Minnie and Mickey were married and in movies they played opposite each other as love interests, sometimes married and sometimes not.  It was common in the movie industry in the 30s to cast married people in romantic films, he said.
> 
> So, on a cruise, of course they would behave like a married couple because they are on vacation! not working on a film.
> 
> Jan



I've always thought that they weren't married.  I know that when we went on our Disneymoon Minnie was very jealous that we were married and took me over to Mickey and demanded that she have one (by pointing to her empty ring finger)...who knows.  I think the pic is hilarious!


----------



## Tink rules

that's a beautiful cake...


----------



## The Disney Fanatic

MUDisneyCouple said:


> I've always thought that they weren't married. I know that when we went on our Disneymoon Minnie was very jealous that we were married and took me over to Mickey and demanded that she have one (by pointing to her empty ring finger)...who knows. I think the pic is hilarious!


 
So the debate continues........


----------



## orlandothebeagle

DisneyDmbNut said:


> mickey and minnie are married!! they are here on my cake!!



That is THE nicest cake I have seen in my entire life, it nearly made me cry it was so lovely


----------



## brack




----------



## DisneyDmbNut

orlandothebeagle said:


> That is THE nicest cake I have seen in my entire life, it nearly made me cry it was so lovely



thank you so much..i loved it and the almond flavor made it YUMMY!!!
same cake..different lighting


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

The Disney Fanatic said:


> So the debate continues........



I guess so  I kinda like it that way, though...


----------



## bubba's mom

I enjoy Disney...we loved our cruise....but really?  Are we really discussing if Mickey and Minnie are married _in real life_?   They are cartoons  ..... 


Are Mickey and Minnie married????? 

According to Walt Disney, Mickey and Minnie Mouse have never been married on screen. But, in 1933, during an interview with Film Pictorial, Walt said, "In private life, Mickey is married to Minnie... What it really amounts to is that Minnie is, for screen purposes, his leading lady." Two years later in 1935, he told Louise Morgan in the News Chronicle "There's no marriage in the land of make-believe. Mickey and Minnie must live happily ever after." The discussion of Mickey and Minnie's wedding has been fueled by the 1932 film Mickey's Nightmare in which Mickey falls asleep in the armchair instead of meeting Minnie at the local dance. Mickey dreams of being married to Minnie and is surrounded by numerous little Mickey mice. Then in 1935, a cover for for the sheet music "The Wedding Of Mister Mickey Mouse" shows a picture of a beaming Mickey, dressing in a tux, leading Minnie, dressed in a veil, from the church to the happy cheering of Horace Horsecollar and Clarabelle Cow. This music was a Novelty Fox-trot with music by Franz Vienna and words by Edward Pola with special permission by Walt Disney.


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic
July 12-July 20th, 2008


----------



## JLSE50

MUDisneyCouple said:


> I've always thought that they weren't married.  I know that when we went on our Disneymoon Minnie was very jealous that we were married and took me over to Mickey and demanded that she have one (by pointing to her empty ring finger)...who knows.  I think the pic is hilarious!



It's all part of the act.  She cannot wear a wedding ring if she is acting as his love interest.  Tough job she has.

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

DisneyDmbNut said:


> mickey and minnie are married!! they are here on my cake!!





Tink rules said:


> that's a beautiful cake...





DisneyDmbNut said:


> thank you so much..i loved it and the almond flavor made it YUMMY!!!
> same cake..different lighting





orlandothebeagle said:


> That is THE nicest cake I have seen in my entire life, it nearly made me cry it was so lovely



I agree!!  

Wish they had such cake toppers when we got married.

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

dreamcometrue said:


>





Tink rules said:


> How nice... they're decorating my room...



He is WASHING the outside, Michelle.  Is that how you decorate  

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

DMMarla07860 said:


> Disney Magic
> July 12-July 20th, 2008



Interesting effect!

Jan


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

i know I will regret this...lol


----------



## Tink rules

JLSE50 said:


> It's all part of the act.  She cannot wear a wedding ring if she is acting as his love interest.  Tough job she has.
> 
> Jan



Minnie always has to cover for Mickey...now doesn't she???  



JLSE50 said:


> He is WASHING the outside, Michelle.  Is that how you decorate
> 
> Jan



I know... but after we were all ready to move into the lifeboats when we didn't get our room numbers... 

Nice job he's doing.. I think the room attendants do such a great job!!!


----------



## LakeAriel

Castaway Cay..Two young ladies, (DD/DGD) two baby palms growing near a mature tree!


----------



## Hypermommy

Tink rules said:


> Minnie always has to cover for Mickey...now doesn't she???



And this is different from men and women everywhere since the dawn of time?


----------



## Tink rules

Nah... I always knew she ran things...


----------



## dreamcometrue

Goofy hard at work while the Magic is docked!


----------



## brack




----------



## MUDisneyCouple

I keep looking at everyone's CC pics and bumming b/c there is so much that I missed out on!!!  Stupid broken toe!  Oh, well...in the words of my DH, "Guess that means we'll just have to go back."


----------



## Disney1fan2002




----------



## DisneyHobbit

I soooo wish I was back there!!


----------



## Remember_the_magic

dreamcometrue said:


>



Is this picture at CC I believe thats the only port they are allowed to lower more than 2 life boats at a time. Maritime law  (i think)


----------



## frdeb1999

Fantastic pics!! Especially love the sunsets!


----------



## ntheory

Remember_the_magic said:


> Is this picture at CC I believe thats the only port they are allowed to lower more than 2 life boats at a time. Maritime law  (i think)




I believe it's dry dock.  They have all the lifeboats off to spruce them up and check them out.


----------



## monicastanner

We've seen several in the water at a time for drills in Nassau. From different cruise lines. These pics were all great and I just spend MOST of my SATURDAY in this one thread. HOLY MOLY!! Now, if I can just get enough posts to share my own pictures!!!


----------



## monicastanner

Ok, I think I can now officially share my own pics. Sorry for the double post though, yikes. Already not a rule follower. Sorry!!!

Here we are from Castaway on our Sept. 2007 cruise






My parents sitting in in the crystal clear and warm water at the adult beach. Love that water.... ahhh....... Sept. 2007






Me & Mickey .. Sept. 2007....







Ok, that's it for now. There's tons more where these came from. Was I only suppose to post one a day? Yikes, maybe I'm breaking rules all over the place. Sorry! I get so excited when I start sharing them though. I LOVED looking through all the pics the past few days. Such great memories when you see them. We are SO READY to do another one. We had one booked for November of this year and had to cancel when we started the adoption process due to saving money. We can't wait to take our own little one on the 7 night though, heavenly. (We've only done 3 night twice, once my parents went too)


----------



## 123Disney

Love the pics.  We can't wait until our 1st cruise this summer.  Keep posting want to see more.  I wish your family the best with the adoption.


----------



## dreamcometrue




----------



## Zandy595

dreamcometrue ~ Nice picture, where was it taken?


----------



## dreamcometrue

Zandy595 said:


> dreamcometrue ~ Nice picture, where was it taken?


 
that was taken in St. Maarten, on the water taxi. The water was gorgeous!


----------



## DisneyDmbNut




----------



## Tink rules

dreamcometrue said:


>



Wow... can you say Valet Parking????


----------



## ktmetke

Can anyone tell me why this Carnival Ship had this sign hanging??  It's from our Sept 7 Cruise on the Disney Wonder.....


----------



## Tink rules

What port was that in???


----------



## monicastanner

We've seen it on Carnival ships several times, in several ports. Sometimes on ships we're on. I think it's when they are doing lifeboat drills and such. They lower the boats into the water, get in them and the whole safety drill bit. (The staff of course) We assume that when they are doing it, they want people to stay back for safety reasons. Of course, assuming sometimes doesn't lead us in the right direction. I'd love to hear if we're on the right track or not.


----------



## ktmetke

We were docked in Nassau on Tuesday, Sept 9th.......


----------



## Tigger98

We were docked in Nassau on 9/2 and they did it then too:


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Tigger98 said:


> We were docked in Nassau on 9/2 and they did it then too:



Maybe they are afraid of Pixie Dust?  

I know... they don't want Magic or Wonder passengers to close to their ship to tell their passengers how wonderful OUR boat is..


----------



## DisneyDmbNut




----------



## dreamcometrue

this is the beach in St. Maarten right off the pier when you get off the water taxi. It's actually pretty clean and the water is crystal clear. A  nice place to hang out for a little while and it's a short trip back to the ship.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

*CABO​*


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

*PUERTO VALLARTA  TEQUILA​*


----------



## Tink rules

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Maybe they are afraid of Pixie Dust?
> 
> I know... they don't want Magic or Wonder passengers to close to their ship to tell their passengers how wonderful OUR boat is..




Maybe we don't want them near us either...


----------



## Tink rules

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> *CABO​*



That's a beautiful shot Andrew!!!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Tink rules said:


> That's a beautiful shot Andrew!!!



Thnk you, I know its one a day but heres a couple more whilst the album is open.

*PANAMA​*


----------



## Jusacuz

This is not a great picture, but we saw this kitty on Castaway Cay while eating lunch near Serenity Bay. Anyone know how he/she got on the island? The sweet little thing was pretending to stalk birds and then would just flop down under the tables to stretch and roll in the sand. It was a beautiful cat and looked well taken care of, but mostly stayed away from the humans.


----------



## lbgraves




----------



## Tink rules

Maybe it's taken care of by the island crew??? I can only imagine it came over with one of the local's boats or something...


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

lbgraves said:


>



Puerto Vallarta, damp not just the rain but Carnivals fireworks against DCL


----------



## orlandothebeagle

I thought only disney had fireworks, they steal the ideas no?


----------



## monicastanner

3 Pics of the day for me.....

Castaway Crabby friend....







Our photo from Black Beard's Stingray Snorkel/Swim in Nassau. We've done this 3 times. Reasonable, great little beach, tons of time with the rays (all you want) and very friendly staff there. Yes I fed them and touched them, made me nervous with hubby holding him though.  






Also at Black Beard's Beach in Nassau.


----------



## Tink rules

maybe theirs were on land?
 

I would have loved to have seen the Magic at night!!! (but I seemed to be at sea each time!!!)


----------



## dredick

I can finally post some pics!! Loved the Wonder!!!


----------



## brack




----------



## BubbaGrump

Tink rules said:


> maybe theirs were on land?
> 
> 
> I would have loved to have seen the Magic at night!!! (but I seemed to be at sea each time!!!)



Hi Michelle!!! Long time no "see"! Those fireworks are from the pirate ship tour . I think me and V are in this shot, on the aft deck of that ugly ship taking pictures of "our" ship!


----------



## Tink rules

i went back... I see you... it's those two dots up there trying to climb overboard... 

So how did she look like at night??? The Ship... Bubba... The ship... 

& of course... our beautiful Venetia....


----------



## dredick




----------



## DisneyHobbit

Jusacuz said:


> This is not a great picture, but we saw this kitty on Castaway Cay while eating lunch near Serenity Bay. Anyone know how he/she got on the island? The sweet little thing was pretending to stalk birds and then would just flop down under the tables to stretch and roll in the sand. It was a beautiful cat and looked well taken care of, but mostly stayed away from the humans.




I saw the same kitty when we were there, were you on the 8/31 trip?


----------



## tinapomp

Aw, too cute!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Man!  The whole ISLAND could be that cat's litterbox!


----------



## neonurse

bubba's mom said:


> Man!  The whole ISLAND could be that cat's litterbox!


----------



## Jusacuz

I was on the 9/14 cruise. That was a much better picture of the kitty. I love it.


----------



## Tink rules

Wonder what his/her name is... 

I guess it likes the fish sandwiches they serve at Cookies!!!


----------



## Remember_the_magic

Who is the civilian GUY? 



TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> The crew preparing to leave Port Canaveral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> May 2009 DCL Western
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern


----------



## Tink rules

probably a pilot...


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

*cartagena​*


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

*ARUBA​*


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

*PIRATE NIGHT​*


----------



## monicastanner

Day






Night


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## figment52




----------



## seadooken

figment52 said:


>



Is the zipline in the family area or the teen area?


----------



## figment52

seadooken said:


> Is the zipline in the family area or the teen area?


 

I have only been to Serenity Beach so I can't say for sure but I believe it is in the family area because I think there is a weight/height limit to it.


----------



## dredick




----------



## tinapomp

bubba's mom said:


>



There's a sunken Minnie at CC too?  How did I miss this?  I thought there was only a sunken Mickey!  LOL


----------



## monicastanner

Mickey is out for a face lift I believe while his lovely female friend subs for him awhile.


----------



## scottishwee35

dredick said:


>




That is so cool picture

and this photo  by last year at Med.






Scottishwee35


----------



## dredick

scottishwee35 said:


> That is so cool picture
> 
> and this photo by last year at Med.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scottishwee35


thanks! Love yours too! it is a great spot for a shot!


----------



## orlandothebeagle

DisneyHobbit said:


> I saw the same kitty when we were there, were you on the 8/31 trip?



def a boy then!!!! uncastrated!
fetch a vet quick!


----------



## Remember_the_magic

lvstitch said:


> Actually this was 5pm at night It got very foggy on our way back from Mexico. The fog horn was blowing every 10 minutes and the decks were empty.



What is the FOG horn? Who does that worn? Not other ships Im guessing because The Disney Magic and Wonder are equipped with a location beacon that tracks ships courses and updates extremely quickly...
just wondering


----------



## outahere

Remember_the_magic said:


> What is the FOG horn? Who does that worn? Not other ships Im guessing because The Disney Magic and Wonder are equipped with a location beacon that tracks ships courses and updates extremely quickly...
> just wondering



It probably is to warn other ships/boats.  Even though the radar updates constantly, a smaller vessel (like a fishing boat) can turn a lot more quickly than a ship the size of the Disney ships.


----------



## castlegazer

This is a GREAT picture!!!!!  

I don't remember murals - where was this on the ship?  

You have to do a cool scrap page with that!!!!!   



dredick said:


>


----------



## dredick

castlegazer said:


> This is a GREAT picture!!!!!
> 
> I don't remember murals - where was this on the ship?
> 
> You have to do a cool scrap page with that!!!!!


thanks! i can't wait to scrap that pick! it was taken in the Route 66 hallway, near wavebands on the Wonder!


----------



## Zandy595

Debbie ~ Where did you get the cool pirate hats your boys are wearing in the porthole picture?


----------



## dredick

Zandy595 said:


> Debbie ~ Where did you get the cool pirate hats your boys are wearing in the porthole picture?


We bought them last year in Adventureland. i was there Friday night, and didn't see any. they do have pirate "do-rags" that you can add the patches to.


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## dreamcometrue

for some reason, these signs cracked me up!


----------



## HoosierFrog

dreamcometrue said:


>



Wow, looks like a bargain to me.  You would think this would be a good Master Card commercial..."trying to remember what you did on the beach, priceless."


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

dd driving the beeg floaty ting!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Remember_the_magic

I bet you knew someone would ask but, why are the trees held up with fence posts? :confused


----------



## Zandy595

Remember_the_magic said:


> I bet you knew someone would ask but, why are the trees held up with fence posts? :confused


Hurricane and tropical storm winds knock trees over.  I don't know if they do it to try and keep them from getting knocked over or to fix them once they have been.  Also, anytime a new palm  is planted they have to do that because it doesn't take much to knock them down at that point.  Palm's root systems are very shallow.

We went to Castaway Cay after Hurricanes Frances and Jeanne.  The palms that they could save were all propped up like that.  It was a sad looking place.


----------



## Hypermommy

DisneyDmbNut said:


> dd driving the beeg floaty ting!


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## LindseyLou2222




----------



## mindy327

nikkistevej said:


> In Animator's Palate



How come Mickey didnt appear for either of our AP dinners? Magic only?


----------



## nikkistevej

mindy327 said:


> How come Mickey didnt appear for either of our AP dinners? Magic only?



It was on the Magic- he only appeared the first night we were there. Him and the servers did a little show/parade.


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic
July 13th-July 20th, 2008


----------



## neonurse

Why don't they have Mickey at the AP dinner on the wonder??


----------



## Zandy595

mindy327 said:


> How come Mickey didnt appear for either of our AP dinners? Magic only?


Mickey didn't come to our dinner on the Magic, but that was four years ago, maybe it's different now.


----------



## castlegazer

He did come through like this on our cruise in 2006 on the Magic at the "colors" night of AP.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

nikkistevej said:


> It was on the Magic- he only appeared the first night we were there. Him and the servers did a little show/parade.



We were on the Magic in March and Sorceror Mickey didn't make an appearance for us either.  

Hopefully next year!


----------



## Jusacuz

The Wonder from Fort Fincastle. Picture taken with my phone.


----------



## Time4disneynow

SSMC 2008 nightly turndown gift ..........................


----------



## tinapomp

Time4disneynow said:


> SSMC 2008 nightly turndown gift ...............



Whay does SSMC stand for?


----------



## brack




----------



## Time4disneynow

It is the DVC (Disney Vacation Club) Members Cruise which was Sept 20-25 2008 ...............

S.S. Members Cruise (SSMC)



tinapomp said:


> Whay does SSMC stand for?


----------



## Time4disneynow

Send off for the DVC Members Cruise Sep 2008


----------



## dredick




----------



## dreamcometrue

towel monkey


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## WeatherbySwann

Time4disneynow said:


> Send off for the DVC Members Cruise Sep 2008



Doesn't that band play at the Pirate & Princess Party?  That's cool that they came to the cruise!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

bubba's mom said:


>



That it quite possibly my favorite place in the whole wide world...


----------



## Tigger98




----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## dredick

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> That it quite possibly my favorite place in the whole wide world...


i second that! i could spend my entire cruise right there!


----------



## Debs Hill

How often can you find Jack Sparrow there?!! That is so cool and my son would love that........not to mention mummy of course!!!  
Debsx


----------



## Time4disneynow

Debs Hill said:


> How often can you find Jack Sparrow there?!! That is so cool and my son would love that........not to mention mummy of course!!!
> Debsx



Hi 
Jack Sparrow and other Disney characters make appearances throughout the cruise....both on the ship and Castaway Cay. 

Take care.


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic
July 13th-July 20th, 2008


----------



## Time4disneynow

Sept 24th Castaway Cay ............................


----------



## 4Goofys4Dis

I have always wanted to post on this thread - not sure why it took me so long!! 

Castaway Cay - Bummer!


----------



## WDWKevin




----------



## WDWKevin




----------



## WDWKevin




----------



## WDWKevin

More Twice Charmed Pics from the Magic's 3-Night Bahamas Cruise


----------



## Tink rules

Great pics Kevin!!!

Did they do any work in the shops other than the duty free one???


----------



## WDWKevin

Tink rules said:


> Great pics Kevin!!!
> 
> Did they do any work in the shops other than the duty free one???



no new upgrades to the deck 4 stores. =(


----------



## Tink rules

Thanks.. I guess I'll just have to go and buy out the old ones!!!


----------



## brack

My version ....


----------



## Tink rules

Here's mine...


----------



## GGBacha

I just keep thinking that a week from now I'll be sitting in one of those chairs!  I love deck four!!!


----------



## dredick




----------



## 4Goofys4Dis

Talk about Disney "Magic" - the Fairy Godmother was just walking through the hallway (by the kids club) and my kids ran up to her...with no one else waiting she spent at least 20 minutes playing with my son on the floor.  It is now 2 years later - they still remember that and their favorite character has always been "bippity-boppity-boo" (as they call her!)...Disney ROCKS


----------



## Hypermommy

Oh, that is too cool!!!!  That's the kind of thing that sets Disney so far apart from anyone else.  Where else you gonna get memories like that!


----------



## brack

In just about three months ......


----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## warrenite

[/QUOTE]


*OK, you have me stumped what is this a picture of?  Thanks, John*


----------



## karentan

the inside of the lifeboats


----------



## Time4disneynow

It is the inside of the life boat ................ You win the prize ..................... 


karentan said:


> the inside of the lifeboats


----------



## rholloman

Here's one I took a couple weeks ago!


----------



## Hypermommy

Time4disneynow said:


>



Oh cool!  I wondered what the inside of those looked like but never wanted to HAVE to find out


----------



## dweitzel0

Hypermommy said:


> Oh cool!  I wondered what the inside of those looked like but never wanted to HAVE to find out



I'm with you, I glad I can see it from this perspective.


----------



## JLSE50

Zandy595 said:


> Hurricane and tropical storm winds knock trees over.  I don't know if they do it to try and keep them from getting knocked over or to fix them once they have been.  Also, anytime a new palm  is planted they have to do that because it doesn't take much to knock them down at that point.  Palm's root systems are very shallow.
> 
> We went to Castaway Cay after Hurricanes Frances and Jeanne.  The palms that they could save were all propped up like that.  It was a sad looking place.



 I always think of it like that Beatles song "...a little help from my friends..."  

When a palm is new or has just been tipped over by a storm, we prop it up with some scaffolding until it sinks new roots to hold itself up.  

It's kind of like supporting our friends and children, we give them help when they need it and take the supports off when they have the stability they need to stand on their own.

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

Time4disneynow said:


> SSMC 2008 nightly turndown gift ..........................



 SSMC ?? 

Should have read further to see it was
SS MEMBER'S CRUISE--the DVC special cruise.

Jan


----------



## dreamcometrue

our awesome stateroom host Marilyn!


----------



## dredick




----------



## nzdisneymom

rholloman said:


> Here's one I took a couple weeks ago!



This is lovely. I just made it my background -- we're sailing in just under 12 weeks.  You must've been off the ship early.


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

2007 Cruise


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Sorry some more......
























be back with more later


----------



## The Disney Fanatic

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Sorry some more......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be back with more later


 
Why are you apologizing?  We want more!!   These photos are great!


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

007/Cruise_0024.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Time4disneynow

Sep 2008 ..........................................


----------



## rholloman

nzdisneymom said:


> This is lovely. I just made it my background -- we're sailing in just under 12 weeks.  You must've been off the ship early.



Thank you!  Actually, I took this in the afternoon while walking back to the tram.  This is the boat rental beach, and for some reason it was empty.


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

And of course my little sailor sorry but I love this pic


----------



## dredick




----------



## cdfl30

I just got back from my first cruise so I am excited that I can finally contribute to this thread   Below are a few photos from CC taken on Saturday 9/27.


----------



## Pansy

You must have been off the boat quick. No trace of anyone


----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## cdfl30

Pansy said:


> You must have been off the boat quick. No trace of anyone



I was off the boat within 30 minutes of the gangway opening.  About an hour later, it was a much busier place!


----------



## dredick




----------



## GoofyFD

dredick said:


>



Cool!!!!


----------



## dredick

GoofyFD said:


> Cool!!!!


Thanks! I would love to be back there right now!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Speaking of "off the boat early".....

We were the 3rd people off the ship because we had a 9am excursion at the stingrays....

Didn't stop to take too many pix, but I did turn around and shoot these of the family beach:












Now that's what I call _empty_!


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## nikkistevej

dredick said:


>



I love this picture!! I have scrapbooking paper that looks just like that water- perfect. LOL


----------



## WeatherbySwann

*cdfl30* -  back!  I love the colors in your pics.  




dredick said:


>



Very cool!


----------



## dukehoopsfan

We sailed on the Disney Wonder the middle of August - so now I have pictures to post!  Hope this works correctly.....


----------



## dreamcometrue

Pirates party


----------



## Time4disneynow

Castaway Cay ........................


----------



## Time4disneynow

Off we go .............................


----------



## lbgraves




----------



## KSDisneyDad




----------



## brack

From our first cruise ....


----------



## brack

I'm cheating today ....


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## Disneygrl36

>



Steamboat Cal........more info on this picture please......were you part of "Ducky's" group?  Is so I bet that was so much fun.


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

Disneygrl36 said:


> Steamboat Cal........more info on this picture please......were you part of "Ducky's" group?  Is so I bet that was so much fun.



No not a member of the group, I thought that it was really great to be sailing with a great group as that, and they made a great pic with Walt in the center.


----------



## Fatphil32

Time4disneynow said:


> Send off for the DVC Members Cruise Sep 2008







I doubt anyone on here knows who he is, but the guy in the purple looks so identical to Don Vito.


----------



## dennismcneely

Another picture of the "Wonder" docked at Castaway Cay.
September 1st, 2008




By dennismcneely


----------



## dredick




----------



## brack

dennismcneely said:


> Another picture of the "Wonder" docked at Castaway Cay.
> September 1st, 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By dennismcneely



There's a ship in this photo?


----------



## NikkiLovesWDW!

Fatphil32 said:


> I doubt anyone on here knows who he is, but the guy in the purple looks so identical to Don Vito.



Haha, I know who you mean and you are right! It does look like him. 

While I'm posting I just want to say, keep the great pics coming everyone! I haven't done my cruise yet but enjoy looking at pics every day and they all get me soooo excited! Can't wait to be able to add my own!


----------



## castlegazer

Time4disneynow said:


> Off we go .............................


 
Loving this!  Go Sox!!!!!  Plus,  Sox + Beer = Cheer!!!!!


----------



## castlegazer

cdfl30 said:


>


 
Your photos are phenomenal!  I checked out your flikr site too!  Soooo good and so glad you can post these now! Welcome back!


----------



## dreamcometrue




----------



## Tink rules

brack said:


> There's a ship in this photo?



Put ME in a picture next to the ship and I guarantee you'll see the ship!!!


----------



## Tigger98

Here is another shot from the same day (9/1/08), different angle:


----------



## lbgraves




----------



## cdfl30

castlegazer said:


> Your photos are phenomenal!  I checked out your flikr site too!  Soooo good and so glad you can post these now! Welcome back!



Thanks for your positive feedback!  I love taking photos and had a great time taking them on the cruise


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## dredick

lbgraves said:


>


Very great shots! I love the colors!


----------



## Dimples1973ca

Those sunset shots are amazing. May opt for Cruise instead of WDW this time.


----------



## Disneygrl36

STEAMBOAT209 said:


> No not a member of the group, I thought that it was really great to be sailing with a great group as that, and they made a great pic with Walt in the center.



We sailed with Ducky last Halloween & I wish I had gotten a picture of the group together especially on pirate night--they had some awesome hats  .  I love how they are surrounded by Walt too...that is awesome.

And so I am not just all talk..........
Here's one of Ducky that I took


----------



## WeatherbySwann

cdfl30 said:


>



Wow, that looks like a painting!


----------



## scottishwee35

lbgraves said:


>



lisa

that photos are beautiful 

Scottishwee35


----------



## Renysmom

cdfl30 - 

Are you using straight HDR on these shots or a filter to achieve these amazing results?

Your flick'r site is great.


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic
July 13th-July 20th, 2008


----------



## dennismcneely

Snorkeling at Castaway Cay. (Septermber 1st, 2008)

Underwater Minnie Statue.









I ran into a 3 feet long Barracuda!!  I'm sorry, but it scared me so much that I wasn't able to take the picture properly. LOL  




By dennismcneely


----------



## dredick




----------



## cdfl30

Renysmom said:


> cdfl30 -
> 
> Are you using straight HDR on these shots or a filter to achieve these amazing results?
> 
> Your flick'r site is great.



Thanks for your kind compliments!  For the photo I posted of the sailaway party, I used a photoshop elements plugin called Topaz Adjust which has some neat effects. Link: http://www.topazlabs.com/topazlabs/03products/topaz_adjust/.  I've only been using the 30-day trial, not sure yet if I want to spend $40 on it...  

I don't have a particular technique or plugin I use consistently when editing.  I have very few photos that are true mutliple exposure HDR.  I love the effect of a true HDR but don't have that much time.  Plus, setting up a tripod at Disney or on DCL is not an easy task.  I have however been playing around a lot with a simple fake hdr technique that I learned recently.  If you want me to share it, I can PM you with the procedures using Photoshop elements.  

Thanks again,
Candis


----------



## natale1980

cdfl30 said:


> Thanks for your kind compliments!  For the photo I posted of the sailaway party, I used a photoshop elements plugin called Topaz Adjust which has some neat effects. Link: http://www.topazlabs.com/topazlabs/03products/topaz_adjust/.  I've only been using the 30-day trial, not sure yet if I want to spend $40 on it...
> 
> I don't have a particular technique or plugin I use consistently when editing.  I have very few photos that are true mutliple exposure HDR.  I love the effect of a true HDR but don't have that much time.  Plus, setting up a tripod at Disney or on DCL is not an easy task.  I have however been playing around a lot with a simple fake hdr technique that I learned recently.  If you want me to share it, I can PM you with the procedures using Photoshop elements.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Candis



Can you PM me with that info?  

Thanks!


----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## Renysmom

cdfl30 said:


> Thanks for your kind compliments!  For the photo I posted of the sailaway party, I used a photoshop elements plugin called Topaz Adjust which has some neat effects. Link: http://www.topazlabs.com/topazlabs/03products/topaz_adjust/.  I've only been using the 30-day trial, not sure yet if I want to spend $40 on it...
> 
> I don't have a particular technique or plugin I use consistently when editing.  I have very few photos that are true mutliple exposure HDR.  I love the effect of a true HDR but don't have that much time.  Plus, setting up a tripod at Disney or on DCL is not an easy task.  I have however been playing around a lot with a simple fake hdr technique that I learned recently.  If you want me to share it, I can PM you with the procedures using Photoshop elements.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Candis



Candis -   Please do PM me as I just switched from a PC to a mac and have to give up Paintshop pro for elements.  I've been using PSP for years so  it's a pain to learn elements.  I am sure it is an easy program just fustrating since I could PSP with my eyes closed.

I had dl'd topaz for PSP before I switched.  I will have to DL the trial for mac when I return from my cruise NEXT WEEK 

Thanks


----------



## brack

lbgraves said:


> http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n199/ptomom/100_8603.jpg http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n199/ptomom/100_8219.jpg http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n199/ptomom/100_7808.jpg




 Nice ones Lisa.


----------



## Time4disneynow

cdfl30 said:


> I have however been playing around a lot with a simple fake hdr technique that I learned recently.  If you want me to share it, I can PM you with the procedures using Photoshop elements.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Candis



Can you please PM me the Photoshop elements simple HDR Technique ............ I am just getting use to it ................

Thanks


----------



## brack

From Grand Cayman ....


----------



## Tink rules

Wow... that's a beautiful picture... can you tell us where it was taken and what she was doing?


----------



## brack

Tink rules said:


> Wow... that's a beautiful picture... can you tell us where it was taken and what she was doing?



At the ruins of a sugar plantation on Grand Cayman. She was showing some of the things the natives did there. I thought that she had such a beautiful face; full of character.


----------



## Time4disneynow

Wall Murial behind elevators mid ship deck 6 ............................ Wonder


----------



## Tink rules

brack said:


> At the ruins of a sugar plantation on Grand Cayman. She was showing some of the things the natives did there. I thought that she had such a beautiful face; full of character.



And probably lots of history too...


----------



## dredick




----------



## WeatherbySwann

Renysmom said:


> I had dl'd topaz for PSP before I switched.  I will have to DL the trial for mac when I return from my cruise NEXT WEEK
> 
> Thanks



Have a _magical_ trip!!!


----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## brack




----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## Tigger98




----------



## brack

About 4AM ..... very quiet.


----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## one princess

The Magic in Puerto Vallarta.


----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## 1drifter




----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic
July 13th-July 20th, 2008


----------



## dredick




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## buzz328

My first attempt to upload a picture:


----------



## neonurse

WOW!! You did it!   Way to go! 

I am impressed since I still don't know how to do it!
Cute pic!


----------



## buzz328

neonurse said:


> WOW!! You did it!   Way to go!
> 
> I am impressed since I still don't know how to do it!
> Cute pic!



Thanks! My DD14 taught me. You have set up an account with Photobucket (free), upload your picture and then when you post click the attachement icon (3rd from left) and copy and paste the http// address that photobucket gives the picture into the attachement box. I still can't figure out how to make a picture small enough to be my avatar though!


----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## Tigger98

From our dolphin encounter:


----------



## lvstitch




----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## WeatherbySwann

buzz328 said:


> My first attempt to upload a picture:



  To get your picture small enough to fit in your avatar, look on photobucket and click on the picture you want.  Click "edit".  Then click "resize" to make it small.  But make sure you click "Save a Copy" and now "replace original" or else your large picture becomes small everywhere you posted it!


----------



## Tink rules

Make sure it's the large size... I think it has 640 as one of the measurements...


----------



## Hieatt




----------



## dredick

my DH's favorite part of the cruise!


----------



## pls3399




----------



## Brooklyn




----------



## smeecanada

Brooklyn said:


>




Cool photo.  How early was that?  Obviously, I wasn't up that early.


----------



## brack

smeecanada said:


> Cool photo.  How early was that?  Obviously, I wasn't up that early.



I don't know how early that one was but I'll bet this one is earlier.  I have some even earlier. It is a great time for photos.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Brooklyn

smeecanada said:


> Cool photo.  How early was that?  Obviously, I wasn't up that early.



It was not very early but it was the morning that we disembarked. I am an early riser and that is the only time that I saw that sign on the big screen.


----------



## neonurse

lvstitch said:


>



Thanks for posting the picture.  It made my day.  I can't wait until I am sitting there drinking my morning tea.


----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Time4disneynow said:


>



I  this sign...  I take a picture of it every time we go....   weird, I know...


----------



## lvstitch

My favorite place to eat Chicken Fingers and Ice Cream


----------



## Time4disneynow

lvstitch said:


> My favorite place to eat Chicken Fingers and Ice Cream
> 
> 
> 
> I second that!!!!!!!! I especially miss the ice cream


----------



## smeecanada

Time4disneynow said:


> lvstitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I second that!!!!!!!! I especially miss the ice cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. I want some of the chocolate ice cream.  I sure miss that.......
Click to expand...


----------



## buzz328

The headless slider:


----------



## Tink rules

So that's what the headless horseman does on vacation??


----------



## 4Goofys4Dis

buzz328 said:


> The headless slider:



GREAT picture - that is real timing!!!  My son spent so much time on that thing that it was part of his body too!!


----------



## GOVAC24

brack said:


> From our first cruise ....



What happened here? Fire?


----------



## castlegazer

cdfl30 said:


> Thanks for your kind compliments! For the photo I posted of the sailaway party, I used a photoshop elements plugin called Topaz Adjust which has some neat effects. Link: http://www.topazlabs.com/topazlabs/03products/topaz_adjust/. I've only been using the 30-day trial, not sure yet if I want to spend $40 on it...
> 
> I don't have a particular technique or plugin I use consistently when editing. I have very few photos that are true mutliple exposure HDR. I love the effect of a true HDR but don't have that much time. Plus, setting up a tripod at Disney or on DCL is not an easy task. I have however been playing around a lot with a simple fake hdr technique that I learned recently. If you want me to share it, I can PM you with the procedures using Photoshop elements.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Candis


 
Thanks for the link.  I had visions of creating your own childrens' book for your kids from this plugin!  My kids favorite book, "Hello Ocean" utilizes this same effect and it grabs us everytime and is half of why we love the book so much at night! 

I have GOT to get into PS!  I keep kicking myself all the time that I do not have the time to get into it and instead use Lumapix, but I really do need to sit down and explore PS.  

Great job!  I do love that effect for the sailaway!


----------



## brack

GOVAC24 said:


> What happened here? Fire?



They explained it like it was a chimney fire.  

Actually it was really cool in the fact we got to see just how good they are at a disaster drill .... for real!  This was our first cruise ever and my DW who was really afraid of water and boats felt safer about it. We have been back six times and go again in January.


----------



## brack

Loving life on Deck 4


----------



## lvstitch




----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic
July 13th-July 20th, 2008
before The Golden Mickey's


----------



## Time4disneynow

Sail Away Party - Sep 2008


----------



## karentan

Time4disneynow said:


> Sail Away Party - Sep 2008



donald looks so sad here, like chip and dale have left him out of the party!!


----------



## dredick

pirate museum, nassau


----------



## RLccweems

lvstitch said:


>



This is my favorite place on the ship.....


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

I love deck 4!  Thanks for the peaceful pictures of my favorite deck!!!


----------



## Time4disneynow

karentan said:


> donald looks so sad here, like chip and dale have left him out of the party!!



Donald was not sad for long .............................


----------



## vanessa3198

dredick said:


> my DH's favorite part of the cruise!



This is an awesome picture! Dallas baby!


----------



## Mozart

From Deck 9.  Embarkation day looking towards Cape Canaveral:


----------



## Tink rules

Ok... I'm not so sure which is more scary... the fire in the background or the Carnival ship...


----------



## dennismcneely

Tink rules said:


> Ok... I'm not so sure which is more scary... the fire in the background or the Carnival ship...



I completely agree Tink


----------



## bubba's mom

Tink rules said:


> Ok... I'm not so sure which is more scary... the fire in the background or the Carnival ship...



You know, for some people who can't afford a _Disney_ cruise, the less expensive lines (such as Carnival) are other options for a (cruise) vacation for some people.  Why is that so "scary"?


----------



## Zandy595

bubba's mom said:


> You know, for some people who can't afford a _Disney_ cruise, the less expensive lines (such as Carnival) are other options for a (cruise) vacation for some people.  Why is that so "scary"?


I think it was a joke.


----------



## Time4disneynow

Now back to Picture of the Day ..............................


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

*PRINCESS AT SEA-TEA​*


----------



## Tink rules

bubba's mom said:


> You know, for some people who can't afford a _Disney_ cruise, the less expensive lines (such as Carnival) are other options for a (cruise) vacation for some people.  Why is that so "scary"?





Zandy595 said:


> I think it was a joke.



Yes... it was...


----------



## ntheory

Tink rules said:


> Yes... it was...





Just FYI .... those other boats sure "skeer" me.


----------



## Tink rules

My brother insists that Carnival is = to Disney... I plan on taking him on a cruise to prove him wrong... (but being the baby in the family... I enjoy doing that anyway!!!  )


----------



## Time4disneynow

Back to the Picture of the day (again)


----------



## Tink rules

Cool... my camera just never works fast enough...


----------



## ntheory

Time4disneynow said:


> Back to the Picture of the day (again)




Nice picture!!!!





Can I share one???  This is on Castaway Cay .... and SOMEHOW jumped into my beach bag to come home.


----------



## cyndid

nice hidden mickey in the sand next to the offending seashell.


----------



## ntheory

cyndid said:


> nice hidden mickey in the sand next to the offending seashell.





Thanks!  Even the water at CC LOVES Mickey.


----------



## NJFabFour

A favorite from the Sail Away!  






And another DH who lives for this part of the cruise!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Aly and AJ concert while we were in Aruba


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

*PRE CRUISE GOOFYS KITCHEN DISNEYLAND​*


----------



## dredick

vanessa3198 said:


> This is an awesome picture! Dallas baby!


My Dh was in Heaven!


----------



## dredick




----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## Houzer

Great pics everyone!  I wish I were there again but very soon....
Houzer


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Since we're sharing pirate party pics.   :


----------



## cdfl30

I really wish I had tried one of these, they looked so good!


----------



## dredick

cdfl30 said:


> I really wish I had tried one of these, they looked so good!


i had one! Perfect!! LOVE THIS PICTURE!!


----------



## hgon76

dredick said:


> i had one! Perfect!! LOVE THIS PICTURE!!



Just to get an idea on drink prices, how much was one of the sail away drinks???   They look soooooo good!


----------



## ibouncetoo

I don't remember the exact price of the sailaway drink, but it is more expensive than the regular drinks because it is a souviner glass (though it's plastic, not glass).

Most regular bar beverages were in the $4-6 range.


----------



## Jusacuz

hgon76 said:


> Just to get an idea on drink prices, how much was one of the sail away drinks???   They look soooooo good!



The sailaway drinks were $6.95 + 15% gratuity.


----------



## dredick

Jusacuz said:


> The sailaway drinks were $6.95 + 15% gratuity.


Yup, and you keep the plastic glass! the other drink of the day prices are less!


----------



## dbxazd

Arriving back on the Magic after a day on Castaway Cay - 12/07.


----------



## dbxazd




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## dbxazd




----------



## bevtoy

the picture of the young boy with Mickey/Minnie is adorable!


----------



## brack




----------



## Zandy595

bevtoy said:


>


OK, this one needs an explanation.    She looks awful big to be carrying around.


----------



## bevtoy

Zandy595 said:


> OK, this one needs an explanation.    She looks awful big to be carrying around.


She crashed and burned, fell asleep and she is 11 but hubby decided to take mercy on her and carried her back to the state room.


----------



## brack




----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic
July 13th-July 20th, 2008
ok not a picture of the ship or anything, but I bought a postcard on the ship and got it signed by the captain


----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## dbxazd




----------



## dredick




----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## dbxazd




----------



## kaydoggy




----------



## dredick

docking at CC


----------



## Nik's Mom

dredick said:


>



I love your picture!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

I do not think I have posted this before, this is from Cabo, 

I keep seeing Mickey everywhere....










KIDS PALO


----------



## dredick

Nik's Mom said:


> I love your picture!


thanks! PS...i LOVE your siggy!


----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## dreamcometrue




----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

*PANAMA BRIDGE OF AMERICA'S​*


----------



## dredick




----------



## samily

This sign on the Wonder made me chuckle...


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The moon over the Magic's bow at CC






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern
Oct 2010 DCL Western


----------



## Nik's Mom

Here is a picture of a shark in the Atlantis Aquarium.


----------



## Nik's Mom

Yet another Atlantis Aquarium picture from our May 2007 cruise!


----------



## neonurse

Was it worth the trip to Atlantis for the aquarium?  I am thinking of doing it with ds's 13 and 9 in Nov.  Do you remember how much it was.  Great pics!! How cool!
TIA


----------



## dredick




----------



## Nik's Mom

neonurse said:


> Was it worth the trip to Atlantis for the aquarium?  I am thinking of doing it with ds's 13 and 9 in Nov.  Do you remember how much it was.  Great pics!! How cool!
> TIA




Our sons were 5 and 8 when we visited. We all had fun. We did the excursion on our own. We took a cab to Atlantis and purchased our admission on our own. I can't really remember how much admission was. It may have been somewhere in the $20 range? Anyway, it took us a couple of hours to tour. It was very nice.


----------



## Nik's Mom

To continue with my Atlantis theme!


----------



## Nik's Mom

On to my next obsession! Here is the Flying Dutchman...


----------



## Nik's Mom

A couple more for your viewing pleasure...


----------



## ntheory

Awesome picture of the Dutchman!!!


----------



## Nik's Mom

Thanks. I used what my dh calls a "paparazzi" lens.


----------



## neonurse

Nik's Mom said:


> Our sons were 5 and 8 when we visited. We all had fun. We did the excursion on our own. We took a cab to Atlantis and purchased our admission on our own. I can't really remember how much admission was. It may have been somewhere in the $20 range? Anyway, it took us a couple of hours to tour. It was very nice.



Thanks!!! That is what I was thinking of doing. I think we will.


----------



## ntheory

Nik's Mom said:


> Thanks. I used what my dh calls a "paparazzi" lens.




LOL!!!!  I figured you did.  I avoid my big stuff on a trip.  I have a smaller one for trips.


----------



## RLccweems

I love all the pics....keep them coming!!!


----------



## dbxazd




----------



## my three girls

Here are the girls with Capt. Jack on Castaway Cay:


----------



## WeatherbySwann

Nik's Mom said:


> On to my next obsession! Here is the Flying Dutchman...



Awesome close-up!


----------



## kaydoggy




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Magic model at Port Canaveral






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern
Oct 2010 DCL Western


----------



## brack




----------



## jewelmicky




----------



## Nik's Mom

WeatherbySwann said:


> Awesome close-up!



Thanks! I can't believe how much detail they put into that ship!


----------



## LUVMICKEY

brack said:


>



Is this picture on the ship somewhere?  I don't recall ever seeing it.


----------



## Nik's Mom

Castaway Cay Stingray feeding.


----------



## jewelmicky




----------



## Time4disneynow

jewelmicky said:


>




  
FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!! I just love this photo.....great job....Thank you


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Disney Cruise Line Terminal at Port Canaveral






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern
Oct 2010 DCL Western


----------



## dvc4life

Just wanted to say thank you to all of you who have posted pictures on this site.  It is one of my favorites to check on.  We leave on the 10/25/08  cruise and just seeing all of your photos has got me so excited .  Please, keep posting!!!!!!


----------



## ntheory

dvc4life said:


> Just wanted to say thank you to all of you who have posted pictures on this site.  It is one of my favorites to check on.  We leave on the 10/25/08  cruise and just seeing all of your photos has got me so excited .  Please, keep posting!!!!!!





You are going to have so much fun.  Wish I was going, too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dennismcneely

dvc4life said:


> Just wanted to say thank you to all of you who have posted pictures on this site.  It is one of my favorites to check on.  We leave on the 10/25/08  cruise and just seeing all of your photos has got me so excited .  Please, keep posting!!!!!!



OK, here is another one.


Getting ready for jet-skiing at Castaway Cay


----------



## Tigger98

Here is one - A view of the Wonder from CC




[


----------



## Nik's Mom

Here is the rarely empty Mickey Pool.





And a picture of a much smaller pool.


----------



## Nik's Mom

You know, my favorite time on the ship was real early in the morning when everyone was still asleep! Check out all of the empty chairs by the pool!


----------



## RanCan




----------



## RanCan

A beautiful view from our veranda!!


----------



## dredick




----------



## Renysmom

Island Settlement Medallion


----------



## Renysmom

Shipwreck Mast on Castaway


----------



## jenelabri

I get more and more excited about our first cruise everytime I look at the wonderful pics posted here.  keep them coming for those of us who have never experienced the WONDER or th MAGIC of disney.


----------



## jewelmicky

My DD MUCH enjoyed her Mickey Bar!


----------



## dredick

Renysmom said:


> Island Settlement Medallion


Was this on the bike trail? I didn't see it on my walk to the beach?


----------



## nzdisneymom

Renysmom said:


> Island Settlement Medallion



This would be great to put on a scavenger hunt for kids (or adults).  I am thinking about making a Castaway Cay picture-scavenger-hunt ... Do you mind if I use your picture?


----------



## bevtoy

That makes me want a Mickey bar!




jewelmicky said:


> My DD MUCH enjoyed her Mickey Bar!


----------



## Renysmom

dredick said:


> Was this on the bike trail? I didn't see it on my walk to the beach?



Actually it is on the pylons right in front of the post office when you get off the ship.  It's been there awhile but I was surprised because I had never seen a picture of it posted before.

NZDisneymom - Help yourself to the use of the picture


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Welcome aboard the Magic






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern
Oct 2010 DCL Western


----------



## WeatherbySwann

dvc4life said:


> Just wanted to say thank you to all of you who have posted pictures on this site.  It is one of my favorites to check on.  We leave on the 10/25/08  cruise and just seeing all of your photos has got me so excited .  Please, keep posting!!!!!!



Have a *magical* trip!


----------



## Nik's Mom

dvc4life said:


> Just wanted to say thank you to all of you who have posted pictures on this site.  It is one of my favorites to check on.  We leave on the 10/25/08  cruise and just seeing all of your photos has got me so excited .  Please, keep posting!!!!!!



You will share pictures with us, won't you? Have a great trip!


----------



## Nik's Mom

Wow! You guys posted some really nice pictures of things that I didn't notice on our cruise. Good shots, everyone!

Here's a view from our verrandah.





And a scene from the pirate party!


----------



## brack

Renysmom said:


> Actually it is on the pylons right in front of the post office when you get off the ship.  It's been there awhile but I was surprised because I had never seen a picture of it posted before.
> 
> NZDisneymom - Help yourself to the use of the picture



There are several around the island. I think it has something to do with a scavenger hunt.  

I have a photo of it from at least two spots.


----------



## Renysmom

I Caught Tink at the beginning of Disney Dreams last week


----------



## brack




----------



## dredick

Renysmom said:


> Actually it is on the pylons right in front of the post office when you get off the ship. It's been there awhile but I was surprised because I had never seen a picture of it posted before.
> 
> NZDisneymom - Help yourself to the use of the picture


Oh, I was to busy trying to get to captain Jack to notice!! Thanks!


----------



## Nik's Mom




----------



## j_cwayman

my fave pics


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The view upon entering our stateroom was the terminal DCL design. Our room was perfectly aligned with the terminal. 






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern
Oct 2010 DCL Western


----------



## #1 goof

What room#


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

#1 goof said:


> What room#



stateroom 6546


----------



## dbxazd

the view of Castaway Cay from our paddle boat





DH at the port of Cozumel


----------



## jewelmicky

If you do the Stingray at CC....and u see this sign....keep walking, and walking, and walking, and walking, and walking.....you get the picture.






[/IMG]


----------



## dizzi

Mexican Riviera Cruise, this was really a fun excursion.....i will have more pictures of it too....beautiful and extreme fun all at the same time!!!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

One of my favorite places!!


----------



## Nik's Mom

O.k, to continue with the Palo theme. Here is the buffet!


----------



## Tink rules

I joked that I was going to take the whole thing of crab... my mom said they'd probably just bring out more...


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Disneyfalcon said:


> One of my favorite places!!
> Palo Picture



That is a very nice picture. Great depth of field.

Debbie


----------



## Disneyfalcon

EpcotKilterFan said:


> That is a very nice picture. Great depth of field.
> 
> Debbie



Thanks Debbie!


----------



## Renysmom

Toy Story the Musical


----------



## Renysmom

Pirate Night Buffet


----------



## brucechase

I finally have pictures to post.
 

I love the windows.  It reminds me of Main St. at Disney.


----------



## Jenn31

OOH!   I love your pictures of the windows!  It reminds me of main street as well.  Where are these windows located?


----------



## brucechase

The windows are at the 2 shops on Deck 4 Midship.  These are on the back side by the theater:







And here is a picture of an awesome hat (that I didn't get)


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The new TV's on the Magic






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern
Oct 2010 DCL Western


----------



## Nik's Mom

Pulling into Castaway Cay...


----------



## brack

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> The new TV's on the Magic



Cool!  

I will see it for myself soon.


----------



## jewelmicky

[/IMG]


----------



## Tigger98

My 2 monkeys...


----------



## bonnielynn

brack said:


> Cool!
> 
> I will see it for myself soon.




Do the tv's swirl?


----------



## dizzi




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

bonnielynn said:


> Do the tv's swirl?



Yes, the TV's are on a swivel. You can pull it out some and point it toward the bed.


----------



## Time4disneynow

Animators Palate ....................


----------



## WeatherbySwann

Nik's Mom said:


> And a scene from the pirate party!



 I love how Goofy is hiding his eyes in fear. 

We were up front near the stage for the party, and all during the fireworks he seemed very frightened!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic's new Splash Area next to the Mickey pool






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern
Oct 2010 DCL Western


----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

I was taking a picture of Walt murial and this is what I got. 











Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern
Oct 2010 DCL Western


----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## seadooken

Goofing off with Photoshop Elements


----------



## bevtoy

Wow!  That looks cool!


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## gundo870

Mexican Sunset on the Magic:


----------



## neonurse

Great shot!!


----------



## gundo870

No PS editing...just playing with F stop, exposure etc.

F-stop:  f/4
Exposure: 0.77 sec
ISO: 1600
Max Aperture: 4
Focal Length:  39


----------



## Disneyfalcon




----------



## brack

Great pictures  especially of the  ship


----------



## brucechase

From the snorkeling lagoon.








This should be an easy one:


----------



## Zandy595

brucechase said:


> This should be an easy one:


Must be the elevator threshold.  I get to step over that in 26 days.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Goofy Pool






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern
Oct 2010 DCL Western


----------



## 4Goofys4Dis

That is SO cool - especially the reflection of you (or DH?) in the windows!!  What a neat pic!  I think I'll try to get one like that in January!


----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## WeatherbySwann

Time4disneynow said:


>



Very cool!  Especially since Lion King is my favorite movie.  

What does it say under "Disney Inspirations" on the sign?



TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> I was taking a picture of Walt murial and this is what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern
> Oct 2010 DCL Western



 luto:


----------



## cdfl30

LOVE IT!! 



gundo870 said:


> Mexican Sunset on the Magic:


----------



## brack




----------



## Disneygrl36

dizzi said:


>



Hi ya Lynn   Looks like a fun excursion!!!!!!!!!!
I wish I was aboard the Magic right now like last year getting ready to celebrate Halloween don't you?


----------



## RanCan




----------



## Tink rules

Is that Starboard or Port???


----------



## RanCan

Tink rules said:


> Is that Starboard or Port???



Port!!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Coming back to the ship in Nassau:


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic
July 13th-July 20th, 2008
Disney Magic from Cabo Beach


----------



## jewelmicky

Before the Natives Awoke!


----------



## dreamcometrue




----------



## Nik's Mom

jewelmicky said:


> Before the Natives Awoke!



Don't you love when it's quiet on the ship? What a great picture!


----------



## TanyaLovesPooh

Lighthouse at Nassau.


----------



## brucechase

Same lighthouse:


----------



## neonurse

WOW! Thanks for the great pics.  I'm addicted!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Adult Pool






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern
Oct 2010 DCL Western


----------



## brack




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Helmsman Mickey






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern
Oct 2010 DCL Western


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Nassau:


----------



## buzz328

My favorite piece of artwork on the Wonder. See Mickey in the shadows!


----------



## Disneyfalcon




----------



## xnascar2x




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Sticking with the night theme. Here is the Magic in Nassau.






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern
Oct 2010 DCL Western


----------



## my three girls

Our daughter on Pirate Night:






And eating ice cream.


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## neonurse

bubba's mom said:


>



Love this shot!


----------



## kaydoggy




----------



## Tink rules

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh... it's the water at night... 

I just get mesmerized by that!!!


----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## elgerber

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Sticking with the night theme. Here is the Magic in Nassau.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2007 Land & Sea
> Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
> May 2008 DCL Western
> Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
> Oct 2009 DCL Eastern
> Oct 2010 DCL Western




Cool!  I was on this cruise also, but we were back on board before it got dark.  Would you mind sharing the full size version of this with me if I send you my e-mail??


----------



## dizzi

This is a picture of 2 dolphins....
We had gone on a snorkle excursion and the water was very murky...
But we were paid back by nature as about 7-10 dolphins followed us all the way back to the MAGIC!!!!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

elgerber said:


> Cool!  I was on this cruise also, but we were back on board before it got dark.  Would you mind sharing the full size version of this with me if I send you my e-mail??



Just pm your email address and I'll be happy to send you some of the Magic at night pictures.


----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## Disneyfalcon

My kids about to race down the slides at Atlantis:


----------



## xnascar2x




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

CM's waiving goodbye to the Magic with their Mickey hands as we sail away






 Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern
Oct 2010 DCL Western


----------



## elgerber

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Just pm your email address and I'll be happy to send you some of the Magic at night pictures.



I tried last night and it said you weren't taking PM's, so I tried the e-mail link, did it work??


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

elgerber said:


> I tried last night and it said you weren't taking PM's, so I tried the e-mail link, did it work??



I fix my pm configuration. Sorry. Try now.


----------



## Grandma4ever

elgerber said:


> I tried last night and it said you weren't taking PM's, so I tried the e-mail link, did it work??



Is it possible the the PM mail box is full?  Or maybe the system is down?


----------



## Disneygrl36

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!  These were taken last year aboard the Disney Magic's Halloween cruise.
Great costumes on Halloween night
Spooky Mickey




The Flintstones




Mr & Mrs Potato Head




Decoration in the atrium




Our tablemates




And DH & myself as Mary Poppins & Bert





Have a great Halloween everyone.  I know the cruisers that are aboard the Magic & Wonder today are in for a treat.


----------



## natale1980

Disneygrl36 said:


> Our tablemates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Is this picture in black & white or did they paint their faces?!?  It's awesome!


----------



## dizzi

They painted their faces it was awesome...
I was on that cruise too.
I must look and see if i have any pictures!!
But they were my second favoite couple....Of curse MELANIE was my FAV!!!!!

OH I keep saying a year ago today we were on the MAGIC!!!!!


----------



## dizzi

Decorations from the Halloween Cruise.

Oh how i am Missing the MAGIC today!!!!!!!!


----------



## orlandothebeagle




----------



## Disneygrl36

dizzi said:


> They painted their faces it was awesome...
> I was on that cruise too.
> I must look and see if i have any pictures!!
> But they were my second favoite couple....Of curse MELANIE was my FAV!!!!!
> 
> OH I keep saying a year ago today we were on the MAGIC!!!!!



Aww thanks Lynn. 
I have been saying the same thing all day too. 
Maybe next year.


----------



## Disneygrl36

natale1980 said:


> Disneygrl36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our tablemates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Is this picture in black & white or did they paint their faces?!?  It's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did paint their faces, but I also took the pic in black & white because I thought it would look cooler.  You should have seen them trying to eat dinner though without messing up their makeup.
Click to expand...


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Halloween on the Wonder last year






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern
Oct 2010 DCL Western


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

I wish I were there right now...


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Cove Cafe






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern
Oct 2010 DCL Western


----------



## NJFabFour




----------



## Disneyfalcon

One of the many many many pools at Atlantis:


----------



## xnascar2x




----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## Tigger98

A peaceful place in the morning...


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

From the Butterfly Farm on Grand Caymen.


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Atlantis:


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Beat Street






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern
Oct 2010 DCL Western


----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## anewmac

Finally get to post here and not just look LOL


----------



## dizzi

Scene from Puerto Vallarta  (Gosh i can never spell that)  taken from Boat, that was taking us to our snorkel excursion.


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

Place setting at Animator's Palate on Pirate night.


----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## xnascar2x




----------



## gundo870

I love the shows!

I like these guys too. I sometimes would watch them more than the show.


----------



## gundo870




----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

gundo870 said:


>



I LOVED Twice Charmed!!!


----------



## gundo870




----------



## Disneyfalcon

Shark at Atlantis:


----------



## xnascar2x




----------



## bevtoy

Aww..thats a sweet photo


xnascar2x said:


>


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Animator's Palate






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern
Oct 2010 DCL Western


----------



## xnascar2x

bevtoy said:


> Aww..thats a sweet photo



Thanks!


----------



## WeatherbySwann

anewmac said:


> Finally get to post here and not just look LOL



 back!


----------



## dizzi

This is me.....and i just thought it was a funny picture.
I have on my "MAGIC" pjs, this is the morning we are getting ready to get on the boat.

Must have been a rough night the night before!!!!


----------



## smeecanada

Minnie posed for us on Deck 9


----------



## kaydoggy

My son and our "Mickey 200" entry.


----------



## brack




----------



## dizzi

That Mickey 200 looked liek soo much fun!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

More Atlantis pools:


----------



## orlandothebeagle




----------



## xnascar2x




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern
Oct 2010 DCL Western


----------



## kaydoggy

dizzi said:


> That Mickey 200 looked liek soo much fun!



THat was actually one of the highlights of our trip.  The look on my son's face when our "car" won was priceless.


----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## Disneyfalcon

Inside the terminal:


----------



## marcybk

Thanks for sharing all your photos everyone. We're leaving for our DCL trip on Saturday and seeing all these pictures is getting me soooo excited  for our first ever Disney Cruise that I can hardly stand it!


----------



## gundo870

marcybk said:


> Thanks for sharing all your photos everyone. We're leaving for our DCL trip on Saturday and seeing all these pictures is getting me soooo excited  for our first ever Disney Cruise that I can hardly stand it!



Have fun and take a lot of pics!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

DCL Bus






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern
Oct 2010 DCL Western


----------



## Tink rules

Cool pic!!! I was hoping to show the family what the busses look like!!!


----------



## xnascar2x




----------



## Disneyfalcon




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Cape Canaveral






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern
Oct 2010 DCL Western


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Lumieres:


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## dennismcneely

Nice Shot!!


----------



## dizzi

skyview of the........ Sail Away Party!!!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern
Oct 2010 DCL Western


----------



## TiggerKing

Disneyfalcon said:


> Lumieres:



I have never noticed that in Lumiere's!  What a wonderful shot!


----------



## xnascar2x




----------



## Disneyfalcon

TiggerKing said:


> I have never noticed that in Lumiere's!  What a wonderful shot!



Thanks TiggerKing!


----------



## alittlebitsassy

My son on the pier just across from the Nassau Palm Resort


----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## Time4disneynow

Castaway Cay ...................................


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Sunset on our first night





A sitting spot





a not so hidden mickey


----------



## brack

Castaway Cay fruit bar


----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## Disneyfalcon




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Promenade Lounge






Jun 2007 Land & Sea
Oct 2007 DCL Halloween 4 Day
May 2008 DCL Western 
Oct 2008 DCL Eastern
Oct 2009 DCL Eastern
Oct 2010 DCL Western


----------



## shasess

Great pictures!


----------



## xnascar2x




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Diversions


----------



## gundo870

Disneyfalcon said:


>



Very nice pic! No flash? What row were you sitting?


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

Fireworks on Pirate Night.


----------



## dizzi

Table setting at PALO 
HIGH TEA!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

gundo870 said:


> Very nice pic! No flash? What row were you sitting?



Thanks!  No flash.  Super fast 85mm 1.8 lens.  We were in the middle to back of the first section.  I love that lens, I got some great show pictures.


----------



## Remember_the_magic

_____/ 7__/ 7_____
\:::::::::::::::::::::/
~~~~~~~~~~~~

I found this and i just thought it was amazing i had to share


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Shutters - Where I left a lot of $$$ behind


----------



## xnascar2x




----------



## lvstitch

Tigger/Pooh4 - great pictures.  Looking at them makes me feel like I am on the ship


----------



## JLSE50

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> The Magic's Chandelier from underneath




My hard drive crashed.   

Fortunately there is a Photo of the Day Thread 

from which I can recreate my cruise album  

to make a slideshow for times the computer is not in use. 

When I labeled this picture I wrote CHANDELEAR
I am so phoenetic.  

 CHANDEL*EAR*  

  THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR SHARING!!   

Jan


----------



## WeatherbySwann

Remember_the_magic said:


> _____/ 7__/ 7_____
> \:::::::::::::::::::::/
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I found this and i just thought it was amazing i had to share



Very cool!


----------



## gruZ




----------



## Disneyfalcon

The Golden Mickeys:


----------



## alittlebitsassy

gruZ said:


>



Your pictures are amazing!!!!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## xnascar2x




----------



## gruZ




----------



## elgerber

gruZ said:


>



Wow!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

lvstitch said:


> Tigger/Pooh4 - great pictures.  Looking at them makes me feel like I am on the ship



lvstitch, Thanks. Here is a sunny early morning at Topsiders


----------



## gruZ

alittlebitsassy said:


> Your pictures are amazing!!!!



Thank you very much!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

That last pictures is gorgeous gruz!!


----------



## brack




----------



## Disneyfalcon




----------



## gruZ




----------



## dizzi

Does any one have a really good picture of the Outside and then Inside of the terminal in Port Canaveral.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## dizzi

oooohhhh I love ths pic BEVTOY.....
May i email to to my mother, i am sending her pictures about 2 tmes a week coxing her to go on the next cruise with us.......i am trying to do them chronologically, and with many for each step of the way.......

Mostly the ones i have of the terminal have our kids in them, i am not sending her pictures with my kids in them..........then in a few months from now i wil be asking her whats missing fromt he pictures.......

OBVIOSULY the grandkids...........and  now if she wants to see them.....she has to come with!!!!!!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Port Canaveral. Dizzi, you may want to check out post #1935 for another shot.


----------



## dizzi

Thank you they are BOTH AWESOME......
I guess i was too anxious when we arrived to notice the light blue mickey heads on the building and the corner fence post thing....

Pretty awesome!!!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

dizzi said:


> Thank you they are BOTH AWESOME......
> I guess i was too anxious when we arrived to notice the light blue mickey heads on the building and the corner fence post thing....
> 
> Pretty awesome!!!!




Dizzi, Thanks. We're on the same cruise in 1 year, 11 months and 4 days. Way way too long!


----------



## pinkygirl

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Dizzi, Thanks. We're on the same cruise in 1 year, 11 months and 4 days. Way way too long!



LOL.....we're on the same cruise again too! we were on the Oct. 11-18 and we rebooked 2010!!!
btw I think your pictures are just amazing, you're very talented


----------



## Miscoehill

White sand, colorful umbrellas, blue sky!  MAGICAL and WONDERFUL! Was taken over this Halloween, 2008


----------



## bevtoy

Please send it to her and may your crusade be successful.  Wish my kids had grandparents to go with us, but they are all deceased. It will make such a good memory for the kids....




dizzi said:


> oooohhhh I love ths pic BEVTOY.....
> May i email to to my mother, i am sending her pictures about 2 tmes a week coxing her to go on the next cruise with us.......i am trying to do them chronologically, and with many for each step of the way.......
> 
> Mostly the ones i have of the terminal have our kids in them, i am not sending her pictures with my kids in them..........then in a few months from now i wil be asking her whats missing fromt he pictures.......
> 
> OBVIOSULY the grandkids...........and  now if she wants to see them.....she has to come with!!!!!!!


----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## ibouncetoo

dizzi said:


> oooohhhh I love ths pic BEVTOY.....
> 
> May i email to to my mother, i am sending her pictures about 2 tmes a week coxing her to go on the next cruise with us.......i am trying to do them chronologically, and with many for each step of the way.......


 
I've started doing the same thing to my sister and brother.  They will be curising for the first time with little sis and I next September.  So every few weeks I send some photos and facts.  I think some terminal/Port Canaveral pictures should be next.


----------



## dbxazd

ibouncetoo said:


> I've started doing the same thing to my sister and brother.  They will be curising for the first time with little sis and I next September.  So every few weeks I send some photos and facts.  I think some terminal/Port Canaveral pictures should be next.




This is a great idea!!!

Robin


----------



## ibouncetoo

dbxazd said:


> This is a great idea!!!
> 
> Robin


 
I'm always second-guessing myself on what to include.  I want there to be some surprises for them at least.  Big sister is the type who likes to know as much as possible (especially the parts outside her comfort zone) so that she can 'prep' herself.  Brother (who has cruised before just not DCL) is a more 'go with the flow' type of guy, but I want to show him that the cruise isn't JUST about Mickey Mouse!


----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## samily

Here's a few:


----------



## DVCsince02

I just wanted to say thank you everyone for posting your pictures!  It has really helped me get an idea of what to expect and some great ideas for my own pictures.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## MUDisneyCouple

Time4disneynow said:


>



I was so excited to get on the boat, that I didn't even look at the backside of the model!!!   Thanks for posting this...


----------



## gruZ




----------



## Disneyfalcon

These two go together:


----------



## xnascar2x




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

DCL Terminal from the Magic


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

Parrot Cay


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic 
July 13th-July 20th, 2008
David


----------



## NikkiLovesWDW!

Looking at all these close up character faces made me think...I have an acquaintance who was Pocahontas on the Wonder a year or so ago.  Does anyone have any pics of Pocahontas from around that time?


----------



## Trena

gruZ said:


>




Gruz--I looked at your other photos. They are very nice.  My favorite is the one right after the one you posted here.  Did you do any tweaking on it?  It looks too pretty to be real.


Thanks to everyone who has posted photos.  I've really enjoyed viewing them, and now I'm even more excited for my first cruise this Feb.


----------



## bevtoy

I was curious if anyone else tried one of these drinks from St Maartins Island  and noticed that it has quite a "kick " to it?


----------



## gruZ

Trena said:


> Gruz--I looked at your other photos. They are very nice.  My favorite is the one right after the one you posted here.  Did you do any tweaking on it?  It looks too pretty to be real.



Thanks for the compliment - I appreciate it.  If you are talking about the one of Castaway Cay with the Black Pearl - it's pretty real.  I most likely did some slight contrast adjustment, but that's about it.  This was a day after a pretty big front blew through, and everything was calm and crystal crystal clear - an absolutely beautiful day.


----------



## Trena

gruZ said:


> Thanks for the compliment - I appreciate it.  If you are talking about the one of Castaway Cay with the Black Pearl - it's pretty real.  I most likely did some slight contrast adjustment, but that's about it.  This was a day after a pretty big front blew through, and everything was calm and crystal crystal clear - an absolutely beautiful day.



All of your photos are nice, but the one I'm talking about is one of the beach, but it has lots of tall grass and trees in the fore ground with umbrellas (can't see any sand) and the sky is pink and blue.  I'd love to find that spot and take my own photos of it!


----------



## dizzi

bevtoy said:


> I was curious if anyone else tried one of these drinks from St Maartins Island  and noticed that it has quite a "kick " to it?




YEs and we purchased teh Guavaberry last October and we have just run out.

WWWWAHHHHHHH

I dont know how to get more but it is soooo good.

WISH i had bought ALOT MORE!!!!!!!!


----------



## gruZ

Trena said:


> All of your photos are nice, but the one I'm talking about is one of the beach, but it has lots of tall grass and trees in the fore ground with umbrellas (can't see any sand) and the sky is pink and blue.  I'd love to find that spot and take my own photos of it!



Sorry - I thought you meant posted here on the Dis instead of the site I use to host the pictures.  The one you are talking about did have some work done to it.  It's actually one of my first attempts at an HDR photo.  HDR stands for High Dynamic Range, and is a way of combining similar shots at different exposures.  This allows for a greater range of darks and lights to be shown on the same picture.  

The spot I took the picture from is the walkway from the ship to the mid section of the family beach at Castaway Cay.  You should be able to get some great shots from almost anywhere along the sidewalk to the beach.  Castaway is amazing - I'd gladly spend several days there!

Have a great time!


----------



## HelenSB

on arrival first thing.


----------



## alittlebitsassy

HelenSB said:


> on arrival first thing.



What a great picture,I love it!!!


----------



## Disneyfalcon




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Cruisers relaxing outside of the Cove Cafe


----------



## xnascar2x




----------



## mmouse37

School of fish in the snorkel lagoon at CC on 10/17/08.





And stingray in the water at the family beach!!!


----------



## Time4disneynow

HelenSB said:


> on arrival first thing.





Fantastic photo.....


----------



## mindy327

someone asked to see this. So here it goes....


----------



## dizzi

mindy327 said:


> someone asked to see this. So here it goes....



OH my GOSH!!!!!!!!!
My jaw totally dropped when i saw that!!

I am sooooo jealous!  And i dont mind admitting it.

I LIKE your tatoo better than mine.!!!!!!!!!

I may have to get one of those, or something alond the same idea!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mindy327

dizzi said:


> OH my GOSH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I LIKE your tatoo better than mine.!!!!!!!!!



what's your tattoo of? Curious minds.


----------



## Tink rules

That's the Disney Cruiseline Logo...


----------



## Grandma4ever

mindy327 said:


> what's your tattoo of? Curious minds.





dizzi said:


> OH my GOSH!!!!!!!!!
> My jaw totally dropped when i saw that!!
> 
> I am sooooo jealous!  And i dont mind admitting it.
> 
> I LIKE your tatoo better than mine.!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I may have to get one of those, or something alond the same idea!!!!!!!!!



I believe we want to know what "dizzi" tattoo is since she thinks that the DCL Logo is better than her tat.  

I love the DCL Logo tat by the way.  Great pictures please keep them coming.


----------



## brack

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Cruisers relaxing outside of the Cove Cafe



 On our last cruise just before Christmas I sat in that chair with the Disney bag in it many times drinking my Egg Nog latte.  I can't wait!


----------



## Disneyfalcon




----------



## RBennett

DMMarla07860 said:


> Disney Magic
> July 13th-July 20th, 2008
> David




Dude, David was on our cruise in December last year and he was GREAT!!! When he was in charge of the activities in the Rockin' Bar D he was a HOOT!!!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Parrot Cay


----------



## brack




----------



## dvc4life

MARGARITAVILLE!!!!!!


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

That map of the Double Dip from Sept. 27-Oct. 4th.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Animator's Palate


----------



## Disneyfalcon




----------



## dvc4life




----------



## brack

dvc4life said:


> MARGARITAVILLE!!!!!!



Been there!  

We've only done one western cruise out of the 7 DCL cruises but I HAD to go there when we hit Key West. I love JB's music and listen to his station on Sirius/XM all of the time.


----------



## brack




----------



## dbxazd

brack said:


>



wonderful photo - peaceful and what I need!!!     Thanks for sharing!

Robin
POP and Magic 12/08


----------



## GoofyFD

dvc4life said:


> MARGARITAVILLE!!!!!!



What a great place!  We just got back and the best Margarita!


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02




----------



## xnascar2x




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

DCL Terminal at 5am upon our return to Port Canaveral. You can see the model through the glass


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Vista Spa


----------



## Gecko1

08NOV08 Cruise


----------



## nzdisneymom

Gecko1 said:


> 08NOV08 Cruise



This is beautiful.  Did you do any color enhancement or is this how it was?  It's beautiful - can't wait to be there twice next month!


----------



## Gecko1

No filters, No processing. That is how the picture is straight from the camera. I got great photos with my new camera/lens. Nikon D90 with an 18-200mm lens. People don't like lugging around a SLR, but the pictures make it worth it to me. This lens does a good job capturing the available light giving excellent color reproduction.

Here is a sunset from our veranda


----------



## Mozart

Gecko1 said:


> 08NOV08 Cruise



When did you take this picture?

Bottom of the picture.  Just right of the second palm tree from the center.  See the guy wearing a greenish-yellow bathing suit?

I'm about 90% sure that's me.  This matches up with what I was wearing and about where I was during the morning.

Edited:  On second glance it looks like that guy has gray hair.  That would not be me.


----------



## Gecko1

I would have to pull up the file to see which day and what time I took that picture. I will take a look when I get home.


----------



## xnascar2x




----------



## Gecko1

I got one like that too! Really, I have about 50 pics of the water as the ship moved! Just looking at the color I could not stop myself.


----------



## justmestace

Mozart said:


> When did you take this picture?
> 
> Bottom of the picture. Just right of the second palm tree from the center. See the guy wearing a greenish-yellow bathing suit?
> 
> I'm about 90% sure that's me. This matches up with what I was wearing and about where I was during the morning.
> 
> Edited: On second glance it looks like that guy has gray hair. That would not be me.


 


Looks like that guy has a hat on to me....were you wearing a hat?


----------



## WiseMan

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> DCL Terminal at 5am upon our return to Port Canaveral. You can see the model through the glass



WE HAVE TO GET OFF THE SHIP SOON


----------



## Gecko1

My Son on CC


----------



## scottishwee35

Gecko1 said:


> No filters, No processing. That is how the picture is straight from the camera. I got great photos with my new camera/lens. Nikon D90 with an 18-200mm lens. People don't like lugging around a SLR, but the pictures make it worth it to me. This lens does a good job capturing the available light giving excellent color reproduction.
> 
> Here is a sunset from our veranda



Beautiful photo

Scottishwee35


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Here is one of my son with the same idea on Castaway Cay!!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Gecko1 your pictures are incredible.  The clarity & color.  Wow.............


----------



## pinkygirl

Gecko1 said:


> No filters, No processing. That is how the picture is straight from the camera. I got great photos with my new camera/lens. Nikon D90 with an 18-200mm lens. People don't like lugging around a SLR, but the pictures make it worth it to me. This lens does a good job capturing the available light giving excellent color reproduction.
> 
> Here is a sunset from our veranda



this is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Gecko1

Pirate Night! I'll let you figure out which of my kids is still a goof and which thinks they are already a teenager!


----------



## Mozart

I'd say she's just trying to give off that Pirate vibe of being someone you don't want to mess with.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

WiseMan said:


> WE HAVE TO GET OFF THE SHIP SOON



And next you see this as you leave the ship :-((((((((((


----------



## seadooken

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> And next you see this as you leave the ship :-((((((((((



Come Saturday, I'll be looking at the BACK side of this banner!!


----------



## cheysdad

seadooken said:


> Come Saturday, I'll be looking at the BACK side of this banner!!




Me too


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

seadooken said:


> Come Saturday, I'll be looking at the BACK side of this banner!!



Then you will see this instead. Have a great time.


----------



## Jillpie

oh I love the sleeping sons theme on CC!  here's my 16 yr old 2 years ago, he was sound asleep...


----------



## Mozart

From the terminal:


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02




----------



## Gecko1

One of the caverns in the Underground Cavern Snorkeling excursion in Mexico.


----------



## Gecko1

Mozart said:


> When did you take this picture?
> 
> Bottom of the picture.  Just right of the second palm tree from the center.  See the guy wearing a greenish-yellow bathing suit?
> 
> I'm about 90% sure that's me.  This matches up with what I was wearing and about where I was during the morning.
> 
> Edited:  On second glance it looks like that guy has gray hair.  That would not be me.



The pic was taken on 09NOV08 at 3:22pm (??? 4:22 eastern... I don't remember if I adjusted my camera for the time change???)


----------



## xnascar2x




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Pluto relaxing at CC


----------



## Gecko1

Okay, This one is for those of you who like to push their camera to the limit to see what you can get. 

This self portrait was taken at midnight on my veranda under a full moon with no flash. 18mm with the iso pushed to 3200 and a 3 sec exposure. 

It is a bit noisy and my feet are slightly blurred as this was a rather long exposure for handheld, but I love the midnight sky, clouds, water, and even the amount of moonlight I was able to pull in.


----------



## anewmac

wow the above pic almost looks photoshoped its so vibrant love it!


----------



## Gecko1

We were on the cruise that was rerouted at the last second due to hurricane Paloma. The planned stops actually changed several times and were not final until just before we boarded.

Getting to the port early we were given boarding pass #3. While waiting in the check-in line a CM started talking to me about the storm and that the new stops were still not finalized. She asked if we were upset about the changes as MANY people were. I told her we were on vacation and going on a Disney cruise. We were happy! She took my #3 boarding pass, gave me a #2 and said to enjoy the cruise!

This came in handy as we went straight to the shore excursion desk when boarding to adjust to the new stops. With the #2 boarding we got the excursions changed quickly to what we wanted as none of the new excursions were full yet.

My DW holding the boarding pass


----------



## Mozart

While Gecko was boarding with a #2 pass and changing excursions, I was boarding with a #6 pass and watching this:


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

The cavern shot is BEAUTIFUL!!!  Great capture!


----------



## Gecko1

Para-sailing on CC. I took my DD up, my DW took my DS. Eveyone loved it!


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

Serenity Bay


----------



## Gecko1

Stage shows were tough.
For the actors: no flash & turned off the autofocus light
For the others watching the show: turned off the display screen 

Old style photography, set up the camera and hope you did well. You don't find out until after the event and it's too late to make adjustments.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Oberservation tower on CC


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

*Gecko1 *- Great stage show pictures!!!


----------



## dvc4life

Gecko1 - what wonderful pictures.  Thanks for Sharing


----------



## Tinkermom3

Gecko1 said:


> One of the caverns in the Underground Cavern Snorkeling excursion in Mexico.



AWESOME pic!  Was this Xcaret?  If so do you have any more photos of the underground river?  We snorkeled in the river and DH did NOT want to take his Nikon so we only had a diposable underwater camera and none of our photos turned out.  DH has now invested in a waterproof housing!


----------



## Gecko1

The cavern pic is from the cozumel underground cavern snorkel excursion.

As for the photos, I used my Nikon D90 w/18-200mm lens for most shots. I love this camera.

The in water and para-sailing photos were taken with my wife's Olympus Stylus SW1030. It is the ultimate active family point and shoot. It is water proof to 30 feet and drop (shock) proof for a 6 foot drop. We also bought the optional neon orange float strap and silicone wrap for it. Give the camera to the kids and let them jump in the ocean or whatever. If they drop it in the water, the wrist strap floats it to the surface. If they drop it on the ground, it's fine. When it is dirty, rinse it in the sink! 10 megapixel and takes good shots.


----------



## TraciM

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Oberservation tower on CC



Where on CC is this? I must have missed it?


----------



## Gecko1

The observation tower is along the bike trail, take a right about a quarter way down the runway on the way to the adult beach.


----------



## anewmac

are the kids club Disney U shirts changed now.... is the University show changes?


----------



## NikkiLovesWDW!

Gecko1 said:


> The cavern pic is from the cozumel underground cavern snorkel excursion.



Is this excursion fairly new? I don't see it in my Passporter, but it IS on the disneycruise website.   You're beautiful pictures make me want to do it? Would you recommend this excursion for a honeymooning couple?

Edit: Nevermind! I found it!


----------



## 2beaprincess

Gecko1 said:


> Para-sailing on CC. I took my DD up, my DW took my DS. Eveyone loved it!



Those are great pictures!   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gecko1

anewmac said:


> are the kids club Disney U shirts changed now.... is the University show changes?
> 
> There was not a Disney U on our 7 night cruise. It was replaced with "friendship rocks". Upbeat kids bouncing, dancing, and singing with Mickey/Minnie. The got a DCL Friendship Rocks shirt out of it.


----------



## bevtoy

I would love to know too!  My family would love that excursion.




NikkiLovesWDW! said:


> Is this excursion fairly new? I don't see it in my Passporter, but it IS on the disneycruise website.   You're beautiful pictures make me want to do it? Would you recommend this excursion for a honeymooning couple?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind! I found it!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

TraciM said:


> Where on CC is this? I must have missed it?



The tower is close to SB. You can see the tower in this picture on the far side of the island


----------



## S. C.

Mozart said:


> While Gecko was boarding with a #2 pass and changing excursions, I was boarding with a #6 pass and watching this:



BIG BIG dumpster right next to all the luggage . Don't forget to TIP the luggage handlers!


----------



## poffles




----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

Cuba from the Magic.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Mickey's Mates


----------



## Dyerneeds

i like this one.


----------



## WDWboy

Very expensive chair your sitting in


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

Our cabin 6101 on the Magic.


----------



## Dyerneeds

WDWboy said:


> Very expensive chair your sitting in



so true, so true.


----------



## dizzi

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Dizzi, Thanks. We're on the same cruise in 1 year, 11 months and 4 days. Way way too long!



I have been in WDW......Just getting back......
Have you joined our Meet thread yet?

And yes it is a long time from now!!!


----------



## dizzi

ibouncetoo said:


> I'm always second-guessing myself on what to include.  I want there to be some surprises for them at least.  Big sister is the type who likes to know as much as possible (especially the parts outside her comfort zone) so that she can 'prep' herself.  Brother (who has cruised before just not DCL) is a more 'go with the flow' type of guy, but I want to show him that the cruise isn't JUST about Mickey Mouse!



I was thinking the same thing...as i want there to be soem surprises.
But i guess i looked up everything there was to know about Disney and was on these boardds and saw all the pictures and it is ALWAYS a surprise in person!  ITs so beautiful and the feelings you get when you see these things yourself are priceless.


----------



## dizzi

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> DCL Terminal at 5am upon our return to Port Canaveral. You can see the model through the glass



I loved these pictures....They are pretty awesome, makes me know that this time around i guess i will have to be up at 5am to see this site for myself!!!!


----------



## dizzi

poffles said:


>



I dont rememebr that hat being there........
Has it always been or is that NEW?


----------



## dizzi

I was amazed at the tall cactis, on our way to excursion in Mexico.


----------



## binky1

dizzi said:


> I dont rememebr that hat being there........
> Has it always been or is that NEW?




That's part of the new toddler splash area...


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

dizzi said:


> I loved these pictures....They are pretty awesome, makes me know that this time around i guess i will have to be up at 5am to see this site for myself!!!!



Dizzi, Thanks for the nice comments. Here is to relaxing at SB in 1 year, 10 months, 3 weeks and 1 day


----------



## xnascar2x




----------



## poffles

dizzi said:


> I dont rememebr that hat being there........
> Has it always been or is that NEW?



Hopefully someone else can answer since this was my one and only cruise.  Looks like it's the kiddie wade area of the pool


----------



## smeecanada

poffles said:


> Hopefully someone else can answer since this was my one and only cruise.  Looks like it's the kiddie wade area of the pool



Not sure how long it's been on the Disney Wonder but they just added it to the Disney Magic in September during drydock.


----------



## Tink rules

The Wonder got it on it's last dry dock 2 years ago... the Magic got it this year...


----------



## dizzi

ooooppss


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Treasure Ketch


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Sailing the Magic in Ocean Quest


----------



## xnascar2x




----------



## poffles

In the terminal.


----------



## WeatherbySwann

*Have a very very happy and safe Thanksgiving, everyone!!!  Travel safely!*


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Lumiere's


----------



## Dyerneeds

xnascar2x said:


>



is that arnell back there????  

he was our server in 2001. and we saw him last month still working on the wonder.


----------



## karentan

we had arnel and guillaime at the beginning of the month, they were awesome! arnel told us he'd been working for DCL for 10 years!


----------



## LoveMickey

I just love seeing this.


----------



## Dyerneeds

karentan said:


> we had arnel and guillaime at the beginning of the month, they were awesome! arnel told us he'd been working for DCL for 10 years!



we told him we figured he'd be a captain by now. 

he just laughed.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Rockin' Bar D as cruisers are trying to change their dining arrangements


----------



## dizzi

aaaaahhhhhhhh
so that is how it looks when i send my Dh there and i go to get food!


----------



## dizzi

Magic Docked in California, waiting for us to get on board!


----------



## smeecanada

dizzi said:


> Magic Docked in California, waiting for us to get on board!








Here's what the entrance looked like a bit closer.  Security wasn't too happy I took this photo.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Magic Model at PC


----------



## poffles

Castaway Cay


----------



## karentan

i've finally uploaded all my photos so i can join in now!!!!!!!


----------



## dizzi

YEs it is fun to relive all the times with everyone!!!!


----------



## dizzi

I have posted pictures of this excursion before but i had such a good time on this excursion this is another great view!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizzi

smeecanada said:


> Here's what the entrance looked like a bit closer.  Security wasn't too happy I took this photo.




Oh cool.
I loved our Mexican Cruise but did miss the Port Canaveral Terminal!


----------



## WDWKevin




----------



## Zandy595

Yesterday (11/28) on Castaway Cay.


----------



## LoveMickey

Santa Goofy


----------



## poffles

dizzi said:


> I have posted pictures of this excursion before but i had such a good time on this excursion this is another great view!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



What excursion and where?


----------



## dvc4life

Wishing we were here right now.  We are under a winter weather advisory, it is snowing, and cold.  Highs in the lower 30's.  Brrrrrrrr.











This looks so inviting right now.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Magic from the DCL bus


----------



## Dyerneeds

WDWKevin said:


>



love those pics.


----------



## Zandy595

DS on CC last Sunday.


----------



## WDWKevin




----------



## lexandme

Zandy595 said:


> DS on CC last Sunday.



Sandy - Keep the pics coming! I'm reliving last week in my head and your photos help.
I am soooooooo sorry I missed you!!! We'll just have to do this again.


----------



## Dyerneeds

very nice.  heres ours of the magic from oct 2007 at 5 am.


----------



## Zandy595

lexandme said:


> Sandy - Keep the pics coming! I'm reliving last week in my head and your photos help.
> I am soooooooo sorry I missed you!!! We'll just have to do this again.


I'm really sorry I missed you too.  Our stupid car over-heated again, on the way to the port and we had to drive DH's parents car.  By the time we got on the ship, had lunch and got to the meet most people were already gone.

Did you see the message I left on your door?  DS and I went searching for your FE.  I told him that it lit up so he had to turn it on too see.  It's too bad you threw it away, it was great.  I don't know why you thought it was gaudy, crazy lady.


----------



## Mean Queen

My view from the hammock on CC.  It was the same area Sandy's son was pictured in, since I was chatting with her there.


----------



## dizzi

poffles said:


> What excursion and where?



THis was the RHINO RIDERS in Cabo San Lucas Mexico
THis past Summer when DCl was over on the West Coast!

FUN FUN FUN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WeatherbySwann

Zandy595 said:


> Yesterday (11/28) on Castaway Cay.



Very cool!!


----------



## dvc4life

Does anyone else have more Christmas photos to share?  Would love to see more of the ship/island.  Thanks!


----------



## scottishwee35

WDWKevin said:


>




so beautiful 

Scottishwee35


----------



## Zandy595

dvc4life said:


> Does anyone else have more Christmas photos to share?  Would love to see more of the ship/island.  Thanks!


I'm going to cheat and post another one today.


----------



## DVCsince02

Zandy595 said:


> Did you see the message I left on your door?  DS and I went searching for your FE.  I told him that it lit up so he had to turn it on too see.  It's too bad you threw it away, it was great.  I don't know why you thought it was gaudy, crazy lady.



Did you say someone had a light up FE?  Please tell me more!


----------



## LoveMickey

Christmas pics on the Wonder - table top Christmas tree at Palo


----------



## dvc4life

Zandy595 said:


> I'm going to cheat and post another one today.




Thanks Sandy!  It is beautiful.


----------



## NikkiLovesWDW!

Zandy595 said:


> I'm going to cheat and post another one today.





dvc4life said:


> Thanks Sandy!  It is beautiful.



It IS beautiful but for some reason, it makes me nervous for my first cruise! I don't know why.  This picture just looks very Poseidon Adventure to me!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Funnel at night


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Mean Queen

The Wonder passes the Magic at Castaway Cay.  I posted more on the Wonder/Magic thread.  Hearing the horns call back and forth was amazing.


----------



## warrenite

Mean Queen said:


> The Wonder passes the Magic at Castaway Cay.  I posted more on the Wonder/Magic thread.  Hearing the horns call back and forth was amazing.




Can someone post a link to the "wonder/magic" thread?  Can't find it using the search

Thanks

John


----------



## WishingMom

warrenite said:


> Can someone post a link to the "wonder/magic" thread?  Can't find it using the search
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2022040


----------



## Zandy595

warrenite said:


> Can someone post a link to the "wonder/magic" thread?  Can't find it using the search
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2021849


----------



## dizzi

bevtoy said:


>



a tatoo??


----------



## poffles




----------



## Zandy595




----------



## poffles

Zandy595 said:


>



Here's mine like this ..


----------



## dizzi

Gosh i cant wait until i get to CC, 2 cruises and never made it!!


----------



## jship210

bevtoy said:


>



*My New TATTOO!!! *


----------



## nikkistevej

jship210 said:


> *My New TATTOO!!! *



Love it!!!


----------



## bevtoy

jship210 said:


> *My New TATTOO!!! *


I thought it looked like a tattoo too, but its a close up of the cut out from the chair backs at the Disney terminal


----------



## dizzi

haha....maybe it will bemy next tatoo!!!


----------



## dizzi

Another view of our GREAT SHIP!!!!!


----------



## JLSE50

granmaz said:


>



So this was early in the morning when we first started out?  That would be the Gatun Locks--the three before the lake.

THANKS!!

Have a great vacation!

Jan


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The lighthouse at Nassau with Atlantis in the background


----------



## xnascar2x




----------



## ibouncetoo

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> The lighthouse at Nassau with Atlantis in the background


 
From this angle it looks like a toy lighthouse that you were standing by when you took a picture of Atlantis!


----------



## Mean Queen

For those requesting Christmas pics, here's the gingerbread house in the Promenade Lounge.  It was being built while we were on board.






And the inside:


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Pirate Night buffett


----------



## jewelmicky

Mean Queen said:


> For those requesting Christmas pics, here's the gingerbread house in the Promenade Lounge.  It was being built while we were on board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the inside:




I can almost smell the Gingerbread.......brings back memories.


----------



## lavawalker

Mean Queen said:


> For those requesting Christmas pics, here's the gingerbread house in the Promenade Lounge.  It was being built while we were on board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the inside:



Was this on the Wonder?  Because I kept walking by the one on the Magic last week and I don't think it was ever this far along.... unless they did a lot of work the last day or so...


----------



## Mean Queen

lavawalker said:


> Was this on the Wonder?  Because I kept walking by the one on the Magic last week and I don't think it was ever this far along.... unless they did a lot of work the last day or so...



It's from the Magic.  They did a lot of work the last days.  The very last day they added candy canes to the outside but I didn't get a picture of that.  When I first got there, the door was closed and a CM opened it so I could get a great picture of the inside.


----------



## lexandme

Shay -

I can smell the gingerbread!
It was fun watching the building of the house. I made sure I walked past at least twice a day to see what had been done. I'm glad we got to see it almost completed.
Thanks for posting the pictures!  

Judy ºoº


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic 
July 13th-July 20th, 2008
Me on on Cabo Beach waiting to head back to the ship and Disney Magic in background


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic in Nassau


----------



## brack




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Sorcerer Mickey auction painting


----------



## dvc4life

Great Pictures!!!!!! I love this thread.


----------



## Trena

jship210 said:


> *My New TATTOO!!! *



well, your skin looks a little dry, but that is a great close shave! Not a hair to be seen!


----------



## jship210

Trena said:


> well, your skin looks a little dry, but that is a great close shave! Not a hair to be seen!



Real men use duct tape instead of wax


----------



## bevtoy

Not one of my best photos but I like it because my husband and daughter are para sailing and I was trying to get a shot, only to discover later that they were over the Disney Magic.


----------



## Houzer

Oh the memories.....


----------



## karentan

not sure why i actually took this photo but i think it came out really good, and now i really like it, looks kinda arty!


----------



## pinkygirl

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Sorcerer Mickey auction painting



oh I love this!! I didn't know you were allowed to take pics of these or I would of done this too!!!!!! There are a few I just fell in love with!


----------



## interested

http://


----------



## interested

http://


----------



## Tink rules

There's one in every crowd...


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Magic about to dock between the "Other" not nearly as pretty ships in Nassau.


----------



## lavawalker

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> The Magic about to dock between the "Other" not nearly as pretty ships in Nassau.


Yes, I was admiring our ship at both ports we stopped at.  The Disney ships are definitely beautiful!  We pulled up to one "big white box" in one of the ports and it had no verandah's, just rooms with windows!    Now that I'm home and have downloaded my pics, I took a lot of pics of the Magic!


----------



## Gecko1




----------



## bevtoy

adorable pirate children


----------



## Tink rules

The other ships just don't have our CLASS!!!!!


----------



## Tink rules

Did you see Oasis??? 

I'm sure it's going to be great, but it looks downright STERILE....  

http://www.oasisoftheseas.com/gallery.php


----------



## lavawalker

Tink rules said:


> Did you see Oasis???
> 
> I'm sure it's going to be great, but it looks downright STERILE....
> 
> http://www.oasisoftheseas.com/gallery.php



OMG!  I just saw some pictures of it in Costco's Travel brochure this afternoon!  It's gorgeous, but I'm a Disney cruise type gal


----------



## BCV02

[/IMG]Havn't been here in a while but felt like posting one. This is from Cartagena.


----------



## DMMarla07860

July 13th-July 20th, 2008
Disney Magic Mexican Riveria Cruise
Me and Dad and Wait Staff, they were the best ones we had


----------



## interested

http://


----------



## Mean Queen

The view from my chair at CC -


----------



## Tink rules

lavawalker said:


> OMG!  I just saw some pictures of it in Costco's Travel brochure this afternoon!  It's gorgeous, but I'm a Disney cruise type gal



I'm sure when it's out there we'll hear lots of great reports... but I think that the DCL ships are just downright beautiful inside and out!!!


----------



## theostwalts

BCV02 said:


> [/IMG]Havn't been here in a while but felt like posting one. This is from Cartagena.



That is a really cool picture.


----------



## BCV02

Thanks.
It makes you realize just how big that ship is


----------



## jship210

BCV02 said:


> [/IMG]Havn't been here in a while but felt like posting one. This is from Cartagena.



What a great trip that was. Columbia was wonderful. The paint crews were hard at work painting over the scratch marks from "bumping" through the locks.  Thanks for the pic.


----------



## kesharn81

thanks for the info - useful thread...

this seems useful information...thanks for sharing...

see ya...


----------



## poffles

Cheating with two for today.


----------



## BCV02

Yup. Hard at work


----------



## lavawalker

BCV02 said:


> Yup. Hard at work



I love it!  I took several pics of these guys hard at work, but not any smiles like this!


----------



## interested




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Stack


----------



## lbgraves




----------



## elgerber

lbgraves said:


>




This is a great shot!!!  (in more ways than one LOL), Where was it?


----------



## anewmac




----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

elgerber said:


> This is a great shot!!!  (in more ways than one LOL), Where was it?



Thats Acapulco fort on the Eastbound Panama repo.

Some more.....


----------



## Tink rules

elgerber said:


> This is a great shot!!!  (in more ways than one LOL), Where was it?



Acapulco??? 

Great shots... I didn't go over to the fort... nice to see from there...


----------



## Tink rules

I love the last one... 

Did you have the people in the park shouting for Mickey like we did on the WB Repo???

They stayed there until the ship pulled out at night and LOVED it when they hit the horn!!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Tink rules said:


> Acapulco???
> 
> Great shots... I didn't go over to the fort... nice to see from there...





Tink rules said:


> I love the last one...
> 
> Did you have the people in the park shouting for Mickey like we did on the WB Repo???
> 
> They stayed there until the ship pulled out at night and LOVED it when they hit the horn!!



We were there very early in the Morning, and it was wet, cold and water everywhere.

As we went to the Fort it was dark 7am, Raining hard.

People later in the day were calling for Mickey, but basically we were gone too soon.


----------



## orlandothebeagle




----------



## lbgraves




----------



## lavawalker

orlandothebeagle said:


>



LOL

Hey, I think that was the "big white box" with no verandahs that was following us on our NOV 22nd cruise!


----------



## orlandothebeagle

lavawalker said:


> LOL
> 
> Hey, I think that was the "big white box" with no verandahs that was following us on our NOV 22nd cruise!



Everybody was waving it away saying, gosh I am glad I am not on that, it had crazy golf on the to deck,looked grubby, it was prob good though, and yes it probably was because done the western in oct and it followed us around.and we folowed it. my hubby said after seeing that he will not cruise except with disney 

  By the way, loving all these piccys.


----------



## lavawalker

orlandothebeagle said:


> Everybody was waving it away saying, gosh I am glad I am not on that, it had crazy golf on the to deck,looked grubby, it was prob good though, and yes it probably was because done the western in oct and it followed us around.and we folowed it. my hubby said after seeing that he will not cruise except with disney
> 
> By the way, loving all these piccys.



I actually did see one ship grubbier than that one.   It said "Liquid Vegas" and was at Port Canaveral when we left.  We about died laughing.   There were some people on it waving goodbye to us.

I really need to figure out how to post pictures here...


----------



## dizzi

Pirate ship docked by us in Puerto Vallarta

I imagine it is one used for Pirate SHip Excursions!


----------



## orlandothebeagle




----------



## Tink rules

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> We were there very early in the Morning, and it was wet, cold and water everywhere.
> 
> As we went to the Fort it was dark 7am, Raining hard.
> 
> People later in the day were calling for Mickey, but basically we were gone too soon.



We came in much later in the morning around 10 or so and didn't leave until Dinner time... but we had the canal behind us and I guess we werent' in much of a rush... 

It was nice to see everyone's reaction to the mouse though!!! 



lavawalker said:


> LOL
> 
> Hey, I think that was the "big white box" with no verandahs that was following us on our NOV 22nd cruise!



I would HATE being on that ship... Give me my VERANDAH!!!

When we were in Puerto Vallarta, we were next to a ship that one of our friends ended up taking later in the summer with family... they said NEVER again... they saw one ice cream cone that had been dropped and they waited to see how long it would take them to clean it up... it was still there at the end of the cruise... 

& the rust on the ship... I guess they don't paint as much as Disney does...


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic at CC


----------



## brack




----------



## lbgraves




----------



## lavawalker

lbgraves said:


>


Wow!  That second photo looks like a postcard!


----------



## interested

http://


----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## castlegazer

poffles said:


>


 
I wish they would put more seats out here in front of the theater. We, for some unknown reason to me, spent an innordinate amount of time in this area whether it be in transition waiting for someone to catch up or just relaxing.  It really seemed to be a point that we always ended up in for us.  I think it may have been the proximity to the aft stairwell, the clubs, and the fact that our room was just up those stairs. There never was a crowd here, but go five more steps back towards the main entrance to the clubs and you were in crazy mayhem.

I really thank you for posting this.  Funny how an innocuous photo like this really brought me right back to a very happy place.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

CC runway to SB


----------



## poffles

castlegazer said:


> I wish they would put more seats out here in front of the theater. We, for some unknown reason to me, spent an innordinate amount of time in this area whether it be in transition waiting for someone to catch up or just relaxing.  It really seemed to be a point that we always ended up in for us.  I think it may have been the proximity to the aft stairwell, the clubs, and the fact that our room was just up those stairs. There never was a crowd here, but go five more steps back towards the main entrance to the clubs and you were in crazy mayhem.
> 
> I really thank you for posting this.  Funny how an innocuous photo like this really brought me right back to a very happy place.



Thanks ... nothing like a picture to bring back memories.  I thought it was interesting too how you could walk from one area totally quiet to another that was busy.  Guess it shows how good design can provide areas of solitude.


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

Here we are with our best friends on our last cruise, we will miss them on our up coming cruise.


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Wonder 2002
My Dad and Me on last morning, this was our first cruise and first disney cruise ever, I was 14, I'm 20 now and people still think I look like I am 14-16


----------



## jship210

http://virtualglobetrotting.com/map/36773/view/?service=1

Can't post but please
Check out this picture of the  Magic


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

jship210 said:


> http://virtualglobetrotting.com/map/36773/view/?service=1
> 
> Can't post but please
> Check out this picture of the  Magic




That is a great picture!  I can see Quiet Cove from there!  Wish I were there instead of rainy PA!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Flags over the princess gathering


----------



## lavawalker

jship210 said:


> http://virtualglobetrotting.com/map/36773/view/?service=1
> 
> Can't post but please
> Check out this picture of the  Magic


Awesome!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## lvstitch




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The bird outhouse of CC


----------



## lavawalker

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> The bird outhouse of CC


I saw this too, only I don't get it.... am I missing something?


----------



## dredick

I am loving all these great pics! I can't believe I have to wait 1 1/2 years to be on that boat again!!!!


----------



## BCV02

http://
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A couple more from Columbia.


----------



## elgerber

BCV02 said:


> http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple more from Columbia.



wow, this first one makes me dizzy!


----------



## lbgraves




----------



## dizzi

waiting on our excursion


----------



## BCV02

elgerber said:


> wow, this first one makes me dizzy!



You don't like that view?


----------



## Tink rules

lavawalker said:


> I saw this too, only I don't get it.... am I missing something?



The birds are sitting in an outhouse...


----------



## lavawalker

Tink rules said:


> The birds are sitting in an outhouse...



Wait.... I think I get it now.... they are in an *out*house instead of a *bird*house.... duh!  And no, I'm not blonde...


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The first rain band from Hurricane Omar coming in as the Magic is about to leave St. Marteen


----------



## dizzi

wow......
thats pretty wild.

Did your itenerary get all redone???


----------



## dizzi

oops double post


----------



## dizzi

This is me now sick on our excursion from the small boat ride....
NEVER FEAR!!!! it is soon gone as i have taken a motion sickness pill. AGAIN!


----------



## lvstitch

Key West


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

dizzi said:


> wow......
> thats pretty wild.
> 
> Did your itenerary get all redone???



We ended up skipping St. Thomas and went to Nassau instead. We all tried to get the captian to do two days at CC instead but we could not get there in time.


----------



## Tink rules

lavawalker said:


> Wait.... I think I get it now.... they are in an *out*house instead of a *bird*house.... duh!  And no, I'm not blonde...



I'm not brunette either... but only my hair stylist knows for sure...


----------



## DMMarla07860

July 13th-July 20th, 2008
Disney Magic
Internet Cafe


----------



## cristit14

From the top of a lighthouse in Cozumel


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Hammock Cam shot of the Magic


----------



## dredick

lvstitch said:


> Key West


Ohhhhh! I love Key West!! We get to go our next cruise!!!!


----------



## dizzi

Dolphons on our excursion.


----------



## BCV02

http://
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



From our lunch spot in Aruba


----------



## CastleCreations

My girls with the fabulous crew of the Disney Magic!


----------



## CastleCreations

Yes I'm cheating by posting two photos..Hee hee. but I couldn't resist...


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Deck 3 hallway next  to Lumiere's


----------



## Mean Queen

The Flying Dutchmen as seen from the Magic.


----------



## JenEeyore

We were just on Wonder Dec 7-11th and this is one of my fav pics of the trip - captures the perfect day at CC.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Disney Magic signed by captain Thord


----------



## lvstitch

Another Key West Shot


----------



## brack




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## CastleCreations

lvstitch said:


> Another Key West Shot



I'm wondering where you were to get this shot...you can almost see in the bridge...LOL.


----------



## pinkygirl

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Disney Magic signed by captain Thord



oh I wish I had remembered to do this as well!!!!!!! next time for sure!!


----------



## mkmommy

Sunrise at Port Canaveral Wonder 12/11/08


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Lisa,  Beautiful picture!  Hope you had a great cruise!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

DCL and St. Marteen flags


----------



## lvstitch

CastleCreations said:


> I'm wondering where you were to get this shot...you can almost see in the bridge...LOL.



All the way forward on Deck 9.  Just passed the Spa, here's another from that area:


----------



## joeatdisney2008

Cool pictures. Thank you all.


----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Magic in St. Marteen next to a big ugly white box


----------



## lvstitch

The Magic next to an even uglier White Box


----------



## dredick

lvstitch said:


> The Magic next to an even uglier White Box


----------



## DisneyDmbNut




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

lvstitch said:


> The Magic next to an even uglier White Box
> 
> The Magic surrounded by two of those uglier white boxes in Nassau


----------



## lvstitch

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> lvstitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Magic next to an even uglier White Box
> 
> The Magic surrounded by two of those uglier white boxes in Nassau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hee hee
Click to expand...


----------



## lvstitch

Sailaway at sunset


----------



## CastleCreations

DisneyDmbNut said:


>



AWW...you look beautiful...I hope you made out okay on the deck with those heels...on my last cruise I took a nose dive...LOL..owie.


----------



## edmartin

I just read Andrew's "DCL 2008 - What Do You Remember?" thread.  I thought I'd post a few from our amazing east-bound Panama cruise...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*We've arrived!
*






~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*The flag of Panama flies on the Magic for the 4th time ever!
*






~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*This is what 18 inches of clearance looks like between the Magic & the Miraflores Locks!
*


----------



## lvstitch

A storm approaching Key West:


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic at CC


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

CastleCreations said:


> AWW...you look beautiful...I hope you made out okay on the deck with those heels...on my last cruise I took a nose dive...LOL..owie.



Thank you..I was so worried about tripping on Dect 7 Aft doorway..but everything was fine!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

CC


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

*CARTAGENA​*


Spot the Magic in port.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Break the rules couple more.....

LONG SHOT FROM PORT IN CABO....


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

A deck party sequence......


----------



## dizzi

Andrew....
Love the pictures of the Watermelon.

I dont ever recall seing this.


----------



## Pansy

mkmommy said:


> Sunrise at Port Canaveral Wonder 12/11/08




*WOW, if I would drag my butt out of bed I would see such a beautiful site. 

*


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

dizzi said:


> Andrew....
> Love the pictures of the Watermelon.
> 
> I dont ever recall seing this.



 Pirate night deck buffet the sea day after Aruba, -hence no Castaway Cay 'melon.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Crew in the the crew pool


----------



## WiseMan

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Crew in the the crew pool



I've never seen anybody in the pool on my two cruises. I was beginning to think the had NO time off.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

WiseMan said:


> I've never seen anybody in the pool on my two cruises. I was beginning to think the had NO time off.



They do not have much.


----------



## orlandothebeagle

I dont know why I love this photo so much, if it is because I look/was so,so happy or because the Magic looks so posh and swav


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

orlandothebeagle said:


> I dont know why I love this photo so much, if it is because I look/was so,so happy or because the Magic looks so posh and swav



Very nice.-Thats why!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

*PALO​*


----------



## CADZNYCHC

I'm SO SO ready for our next cruise...humm - how fast can 5 days go????


----------



## dizzi

Orlando.....Loved your picture....I love the pictures they take of us on the cruises....They have been among my favorite of me.


----------



## orlandothebeagle

dizzi said:


> Orlando.....Loved your picture....I love the pictures they take of us on the cruises....They have been among my favorite of me.



Thanks, that was just a kind passer by that took that for us, that is a nice one of you both too, where was it taken?


----------



## dizzi

One of the backdrops on the ship.

Bought at Shutters.

Seems like the only time we can get a decent pictrue of the 2 of us together.  One or the other of us usually has the camera.


----------



## figment52

orlandothebeagle said:


> I dont know why I love this photo so much, if it is because I look/was so,so happy or because the Magic looks so posh and swav


 
That is a lovely photo and a beautiful gown.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK




----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic, July 2008
I look tired because I woke up 2 minutes before this pictur was taken after being out till 3:00am the night before and it is 7:15 or so


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Moon over the Magic


----------



## pixidustmom

Tequila tasting on the Magic 11-22-08 to 11-29-08


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK




----------



## KATIESMOMMY

View from Deck 4 as we were leaving Castaway Cay last Friday.


----------



## STLDisney_Freak

KATIESMOMMY said:


> View from Deck 4 as we were leaving Castaway Cay last Friday.


 
Beautiful picture...Dh tried all week to get a photo of the sunset and never did.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

This is Miguel from Great Bay beach in St. Marteen. If visit this beach, he will rent you chairs and umbrellas and even entertain you. He remembered the family we were with from 2 years ago. A real nice gentleman.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK




----------



## dizzi

Shutters Family Photo


----------



## PenskeSth1

Lumiers/Parrot Cay galley


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

*THAT PANAMA STORM.​*


----------



## scottishwee35

Andrew

Any more photos please...

Scottishwee35


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

scottishwee35 said:


> Andrew
> 
> Any more photos please...
> 
> Scottishwee35



WARM DAY AT MICKEY POOL??


----------



## scottishwee35

Here is our photos of Panama Canal (WB)

please press and it will come out photos

http://www.photoshow.com/watch/if7Sp9Ky

http://www.photoshow.com/watch/rx6Rw4FQ

Scottishwee35


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

scottishwee35 said:


> Here is our photos of Panama Canal (WB)
> 
> please press and it will come out photos
> 
> http://www.photoshow.com/watch/if7Sp9Ky
> 
> http://www.photoshow.com/watch/rx6Rw4FQ
> 
> Scottishwee35



Very nice-thank you for sharing.


----------



## scottishwee35

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> Very nice-thank you for sharing.



I was looking at it and cannot believe we were there...

What a great memory...

Scottishwee35


----------



## scottishwee35

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> Very nice-thank you for sharing.



I was looking at it and cannot believe we were there...

What a great memory...

Scottishwee35


----------



## lbgraves




----------



## scottishwee35

lbgraves said:


>




Wish we are on Xmas Cruise....

Scottishwee35


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

scottishwee35 said:


> I was looking at it and cannot believe we were there...
> 
> What a great memory...
> 
> Scottishwee35


 



lbgraves said:


>



MERRY CHRISTMAS!  Where's the snow??

Post *25*00 as well spooky


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic docked in St. Marteen


----------



## orlandothebeagle

figment52 said:


> That is a lovely photo and a beautiful gown.


Thankyou, much better than wedding dress and also a LOT cheaper!


TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> This is Miguel from Great Bay beach in St. Marteen. If visit this beach, he will rent you chairs and umbrellas and even entertain you. He remembered the family we were with from 2 years ago. A real nice gentleman.


He looks a cool guy!


Andrew DEREK UK said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY



Cool t-shirt, our kids are kinda spoilt, bit better than macdonalds??


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

orlandothebeagle said:


> Thankyou, much better than wedding dress and also a LOT cheaper!
> 
> He looks a cool guy!
> 
> 
> Cool t-shirt, our kids are kinda spoilt, bit better than macdonalds??


----------



## Tink rules

scottishwee35 said:


> I was looking at it and cannot believe we were there...
> 
> What a great memory...
> 
> Scottishwee35



Yeah... me either...


----------



## KSDisneyDad

Empty Top Deck through Panama Canal!






Cartagena Sunset


----------



## GOVAC24

KSDisneyDad said:


>



WOW BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

MORE ON PANAMA DAY


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

QUITE COVE POOL


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Morning in PC


----------



## tiggerandpooh

This my first post on here, I love see all the pictures.

This picture is some of our back2back cruisers group at the Quiet Cove pool before everyone else raided our boat, the were about 30 people in our group and most of us have cruised together before. The Cast Member at the terminal said we were the largest group of back2back cruisers they have ever had...


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

tiggerandpooh said:


> This my first post on here, I love see all the pictures.
> 
> This picture is some of our back2back cruisers group at the Quiet Cove pool before everyone else raided our boat, the were about 30 people in our group and most of us have cruised together before. The Cast Member at the terminal said we were the largest group of back2back cruisers they have ever had...


Nice


----------



## dizzi

Happy Holidays.
Hope you are all having a GREAT DAY!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The spacious (LOL) bathroom in a cat 6


----------



## WeatherbySwann

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas yesterday!!!!!    




tiggerandpooh said:


> This my first post on here, I love see all the pictures.



!


----------



## scottishwee35

KSDisneyDad said:


> Empty Top Deck through Panama Canal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartagena Sunset





TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Morning in PC



What a beautiful photos 

Scottishwee35


----------



## swandiverpatt

I've an obsession with this ship, obviously ....


----------



## bevtoy

swandiverpatt said:


> I've an obsession with this ship, obviously ....


me too


----------



## Grandma4ever

swandiverpatt said:


> I've an obsession with this ship, obviously ....





bevtoy said:


> me too



Awesome pictures!  Thanks for posting.  I am always amazed with the detail on that ship.


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

At the Hyatt at MCO airport waiting to be transported to the dock for the Disney 7 day Cruise.


----------



## scottishwee35

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> MORE ON PANAMA DAY



Andrew

I am surprising to see empty and few people? as my W/B was packing of people....

thank for showing it 

Scottishwee35


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

scottishwee35 said:


> Andrew
> 
> I am surprising to see empty and few people? as my W/B was packing of people....
> 
> thank for showing it
> 
> Scottishwee35



Bingo time!!!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

*ARUBA.​*


----------



## Grandma4ever

STEAMBOAT209 said:


> At the Hyatt at MCO airport waiting to be transported to the dock for the Disney 7 day Cruise.



Is it just me?   But this looks like the DCL Terminal at the port not the Hyatt at MCO.  It is a great picture regardless.  Thanks


----------



## mmouse37

Grandma4ever said:


> Is it just me?   But this looks like the DCL Terminal at the port not the Hyatt at MCO.  It is a great picture regardless.  Thanks



Definitely the DCL terminal!!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic's Elevator Shaft


----------



## tiggerandpooh

Sun starting to set,view from deck 4


----------



## tiggerandpooh

Ds relaxing waiting for tram before his big first day on CC


----------



## tiggerandpooh

Dw and Ds walking on Beat Street on our back2back in July, this was before everyone else boarded the second half of our cruise..It is so nice having the ship all to yourself on back2back cruises


----------



## tiggerandpooh

Sunset view from Palo Private room


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK




----------



## scottishwee35

tiggerandpooh said:


> Sunset view from Palo Private room



Oh beautiful view

When I was in Palo, I always see beautiful sunset.. dislike to leave and go outside take the picture.....

Scottishwee35


----------



## scottishwee35

Andrew DEREK UK said:


>



What a great memory of Med with Disney Cruise as it was so awesome.  Yes, we were sad to leave it and you all started your vacant lol...

Beautiful photo...another 19 months to go... we will be back with it to Baltic 

Scottishwee35


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Cruise
August 19th-26th, 2006


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

scottishwee35 said:


> What a great memory of Med with Disney Cruise as it was so awesome.  Yes, we were sad to leave it and you all started your vacant lol...
> 
> Beautiful photo...another 19 months to go... we will be back with it to Baltic
> 
> Scottishwee35


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

DCL Logo on the PC  terminal


----------



## swandiverpatt

I just love this ship ...


----------



## dizzi

One more from our Shutters collection.
 I just love our SHutters photos


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

SB


----------



## nzdisneymom

DS12 at the Sports Beach last Sunday at Castaway Cay:


----------



## dizzi

I love all the CC pictures 2 Disney cruises and never been to CC......

Hopefully we make it next time around!


----------



## lavawalker

dizzi said:


> I love all the CC pictures 2 Disney cruises and never been to CC......
> 
> Hopefully we make it next time around!



I see from your post above that you went on the Mexican Riviera cruise, so that explains no CC, but what about your other cruise.... was it also non-Caribbean or did you miss it because of bad weather/change in itinerary?

It's funny you mention this, because we live on the West Coast and originally booked the Mexican Riviera cruise, but after thinking about it awhile, all of us REALLY wanted to go on the cruise out of FL so we could go to CC!!!  I know it sounds weird!  Also, believe it or not, it was cheaper for us to fly to FL and go on the Western Caribbean than it was to drive down to SoCal and go on the Riviera cruise - by several hundred dollars!!

Anyhow, we went on the Thanksgiving Double Dip last month, and CC was the highlight of the cruise for us.  I was like a little kid with excitement when I woke up Sunday morning and saw CC out the window.  And I'm so glad we got to go back at the end of the cruise.  Do make sure you get to go next time - totally worth it!


----------



## dizzi

Yes we missed CC on Our Eastern Carribean becasue of a Hurricane.
We ended up going to Nassua instead.

  Although we got the Great pleasure of having both the wonder and the magic together in one port.

  I can imagine about the price of the Mex. Rivierra.....becasue we cruised with points from our DVC and we got one INSIDE ROOM! for the same amount of points we will be using this time for a verandah AND one inside room across the hall!

  I CANT WAIT TO GO TO CC!!!!!!


----------



## nzdisneymom

Another Flying Dutchman:


----------



## dredick

Here are a few to get me re-started posting pics!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic


----------



## orlandothebeagle

Any pictures of the food place at seranity bay, or any more picys, we usually have dn so dont make it, but next time will be differant


----------



## KathyFP

Me relaxing at CC Serenity Bay!  Of course only until the dreaded beeper goes off.


----------



## lvstitch

Key West:


----------



## dredick

i am going to try to go in order....we'll see


----------



## Tink rules

dredick said:


> i am going to try to go in order....we'll see



Don't cha just hate when they slice your room off????


----------



## dredick

Tink rules said:


> Don't cha just hate when they slice your room off????


it does make for some rough sailing!!


----------



## Dyerneeds

dredick said:


> i am going to try to go in order....we'll see





Tink rules said:


> Don't cha just hate when they slice your room off????



if i'd known you were going to take a picture, i'd have put some clothes on.


----------



## cyndik1111

thank you for the cut away photos. I have been looking for some really large, up close ones. I love them!


----------



## lavawalker

another thank you for the model ship pics - for some silly reason I only got pics of the other side of it.


----------



## dredick

Your welcome...and sorry to the naked person!!


----------



## dredick

I loved the first site of our ship!!




and our port (ignore the ugly boat in the pic)


----------



## Dyerneeds

dredick said:


> Your welcome...and sorry to the naked person!!



thats ok. 
just remember you need my permission before sending those pics to playgirl magazine.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Happy New Year DCL style


----------



## dredick

1st stop...lunch

apparently I put this on the wrong link...food no go here


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Dredick, that looks delicious all of it? We need a Wonder and Magic food thread.


----------



## Time4disneynow

Happy New Year Everyone

Thank you for all the great pictures!!!!! Love them all!!!!


----------



## NikkiLovesWDW!

TeamTinkerbell said:


> Dredick, that looks delicious all of it? We need a Wonder and Magic food thread.



There is one!!
DCL FOOD!


----------



## jship210




----------



## dredick

NikkiLovesWDW! said:


> There is one!!
> DCL FOOD!


well gee, i guess i'll move my pics


----------



## dizzi




----------



## GOVAC24

dizzi said:


>



Cool angle!!!!! Where were you?

By the way HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!


----------



## dredick

Dyerneeds said:


> thats ok.
> just remember you need my permission before sending those pics to playgirl magazine.


----------



## Tink rules

dredick said:


> I loved the first site of our ship!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and our port (ignore the ugly boat in the pic)



I'm afraid that ship will be in port the same day we leave on our cruise... I'm expecting my nieces to get excited cause they've seen the specials with the RCL ships... I'm just going to tell them that the Magic has one thing that the FOS does not have.... THEIR STATEROOM!!!!!!   



GOVAC24 said:


> Cool angle!!!!! Where were you?
> 
> By the way HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!



Cabo?


----------



## WDWKevin

tiggerandpooh said:


> Dw and Ds walking on Beat Street on our back2back in July, this was before everyone else boarded the second half of our cruise..It is so nice having the ship all to yourself on back2back cruises



That is one cute pic... DCL should make that a post card. =)

Oh yea, pssst... thats 'Route 66'


----------



## dredick

Tink rules said:


> I'm afraid that ship will be in port the same day we leave on our cruise... I'm expecting my nieces to get excited cause they've seen the specials with the RCL ships... I'm just going to tell them that the Magic has one thing that the FOS does not have.... THEIR STATEROOM!!!!!!


just tell them they have the PRETTY Ship!!


----------



## dredick




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Fireworks


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

As we were walking on deck 4 one evening, these two guys saw us with the camera and posed for a picture.  I just love the entire crew on DCL...they ALL go that extra step to make fun memories for us!






I believe these were when we were docked at Cozumel in 2007.  I couldn't believe how they had the ships just docked everywhere!  













Let them eat cake (just not this one...I asked the dessert buffet guy if this was a cake and he politely told me it was but that I could not have a piece of it   )


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

I have a few more to add and then I'm done for now.    (I don't think I've ever posted pics to this thread, so I'm making up for it today.)

I just love how you can see the change in direction in the wake.  Usually when you're out at sea the wake is just a straight line, this one is a little different.  (Yes, I know, I'm weird   )











Has anyone else ever noticed the Hidden Mickey in the grass in front of the terminal?


----------



## lavawalker

We took the DCL bus, so I missed all these great shots like the front of the terminal and the hidden mickey in the grass!  I guess we could have gone out there and walked around, but we were delivered right to the door, and at that point we were just excited to get onto the ship!

Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

We just went on our 6th DCL cruise and that's the first time I've ever walked out in the front like that.  It's such a beautifully landscaped property (of course it would be...it's DISNEY) and it's such a shame that more guests don't see it!  I know what you mean about being so excited about getting on the ship...it's a feeling that only those of us who are true DCL "addicts" know.


----------



## dredick

Luckymomoftwo said:


> Let them eat cake (just not this one...I asked the dessert buffet guy if this was a cake and he politely told me it was but that I could not have a piece of it  )


that is tooo funny!


----------



## dredick




----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Not a great photo, but its taken on Golden Mickeys night in the Walt Disney theater, onto the TV screen there, of my kids in the lobby of the WTD, being interviewed pre show.


----------



## bevtoy

Anyone have any good Christmas shots?


----------



## mouse-droppings

excellent thread....


----------



## mouse-droppings

My first picture post.  Please be kind


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Is that at Serenity Bay at CC?  (I haven't been there in two years so I don't know if that's it or not, I don't remember seeing any of that two years ago) That is a BEAUTIFUL picture!  I LOVE all the different colors between the clouds and the sky and the water and the land...just beautiful!!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Ok, I wasn't going to post anymore pictures, but since somebody asked for some  Christmas shots...here goes.


----------



## bevtoy

I love the Christmas shots keep em coming!


----------



## KATIESMOMMY




----------



## dizzi

GOVAC24 said:


> Cool angle!!!!! Where were you?
> 
> By the way HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!



We were in Cabo, tendering into shore.


----------



## DMMarla07860

The Disney Magic
July 13th-July 20th, 2009


----------



## Tink rules

dredick said:


> just tell them they have the PRETTY Ship!!



I will!!!! & we have Mickey and Minnie!!! (and fireworks...) 

(and their staterooms...    )



Luckymomoftwo said:


> I have a few more to add and then I'm done for now.    (I don't think I've ever posted pics to this thread, so I'm making up for it today.)
> 
> I just love how you can see the change in direction in the wake.  Usually when you're out at sea the wake is just a straight line, this one is a little different.  (Yes, I know, I'm weird   )



I am totally mesmerized by the wakes on the  ship... they are SO blue!!! 



lavawalker said:


> We took the DCL bus, so I missed all these great shots like the front of the terminal and the hidden mickey in the grass!  I guess we could have gone out there and walked around, but we were delivered right to the door, and at that point we were just excited to get onto the ship!
> 
> Thanks for posting the pics.



Me too... I couldn't wait to get inside!!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

DCL and US flags while in Port Canaveral


----------



## dizzi

BEst Place to Shop in Puerto Vallarta

WALMART!!!!! 

ANd yes that is where we bought our souviniers


----------



## bevtoy

St Maartin LOL








dizzi said:


> BEst Place to Shop in Puerto Vallarta
> 
> WALMART!!!!!
> 
> ANd yes that is where we bought our souviniers


----------



## lavawalker

dizzi said:


> BEst Place to Shop in Puerto Vallarta
> 
> WALMART!!!!!
> 
> ANd yes that is where we bought our souviniers


Dizzi, that is also the best place to buy souvenirs in Hawaii!  Well, and the ABC store....


----------



## dizzi

HAHAHAHA  LOL    

LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## ljm23

Finally got through these and ready to post. 
Didn't see many pictures of this at Castaway Cay:


----------



## ljm23

and my DS having a blast


----------



## mouse-droppings

Luckymomoftwo said:


> Is that at Serenity Bay at CC?  (I haven't been there in two years so I don't know if that's it or not, I don't remember seeing any of that two years ago) That is a BEAUTIFUL picture!  I LOVE all the different colors between the clouds and the sky and the water and the land...just beautiful!!



Picture was taken at Atlantis resort.  Thanks for your kind words


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

DCL and Bahamian Flags in Nassau


----------



## pinkygirl

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> DCL and Bahamian Flags in Nassau




I just love all your pictures!! 
makes me realize I didn't take enough photos on our last cruise!!! LOL


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

pinkygirl said:


> I just love all your pictures!!
> makes me realize I didn't take enough photos on our last cruise!!! LOL



Pinkygirl, Thanks for the compliment. Luckily we're both booked another cruise to take more pictures. The bad part is the long wait for that day to come. See you in Oct 2010.


----------



## dredick




----------



## pinkygirl

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Pinkygirl, Thanks for the compliment. Luckily we're both booked another cruise to take more pictures. The bad part is the long wait for that day to come. See you in Oct 2010.



I spend alot of time here just to pass the time until the next cruise, so far it's working alright LOL


----------



## jenseib

Tink rules said:


> Here's Daisy in her tropical finest!!!
> 
> (and hey... there's Ken in the backround.... HI KEN!!!!   )



I love this. My DD is such a fan of Daisy and we had such a hard time finding her at the world last year.
 Hopefully in a few months I can post my own.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

I have posted before but a nice picture of Palo private room.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The DCL flag only flys while at CC. Interesting that the Bahamian flag was not also flying.


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

A young snorkeler finds the prized Sunken Minnie. My first photo post


----------



## dizzi

Very cool NEVER seen the Minnie before.  Not even a picture.


----------



## jenseib

gummyvites said:


> We did a whole series of photos of "Mr. Bear" enjoying his vacation on DCL and sent them back to my dd's kindergarten class. He was the class bear and had made the rounds of all the kids homes. This picture was one of my favorites! My dh and I had just as much fun taking pictures of him as we did taking pictures of the kids!



I love this idea!  My DD has a favorite rag baby doll that has gone everywhere with us, as she sleeps iwth it every night (2 trips to WDW and several other states as wel.  LOL)  I've never thought of doing this.  I think if we may start doing this.  Something for her to look back on for one, and it would be fun for he to share the pictures for show and tell at preschool too.  LOL!



scottishwee35 said:


> Castaway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scottishwee35



That is absoultely gorgeous!


----------



## jenseib

Melora said:


> Sorry, having a hard time stopping now that I started!
> 
> here is one of the shows:



I just love the pictures of the shows. 




cyberbox2 said:


> Yeah the 8/28 3 night cruise is one that my family will never forget.
> 
> I do have some more photos of some of the other Disney Channel stars that were on board with us. One of the coolest things that happened was that they premiered the first episode of the new 'Suite Life On Deck' that won't officially premier on the Disney Channel until the end of this month. After the show, the cast came out and did a Q&A session.
> 
> Mitchel Musso held a live concert on the stage underneath the jumbo tron screen too!
> 
> Here is a picture of myself with Ernie D (the Radio Disney DJ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some shots of the cast after the world premier red carpet Disney 365 taping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q&A session after the showing of Suite Life on Deck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys heading to Castaway Cay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Mr. Mosby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mitchel Musso concert this past saturday after our day at Castaway Cay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!




These are so awesome, becuase it isn;t something that others can take on another cruise.  It does look like in some of the pictures that the boys had a rough night the night before.. They look pretty tired.  LOL!


----------



## Tink rules

jenseib said:


> I love this. My DD is such a fan of Daisy and we had such a hard time finding her at the world last year.
> Hopefully in a few months I can post my own.



thanks!!!  Daisy's there...  

BTW... if you are looking for a specific character... check out the navigators and also the screen in the lobby for times - also call Guest Services... they will have the schedule...


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Magic and Flying Dutchman


----------



## nzdisneymom

Our Christmas Eve towel origami:


----------



## disneyfreakjackie

Where is this Minnie??!!!!!!!  



Mrs. Gumdrop said:


> A young snorkeler finds the prized Sunken Minnie. My first photo post


----------



## bevtoy

disneyfreakjackie said:


> Where is this Minnie??!!!!!!!


I'd like to know too.


----------



## dredick




----------



## smeecanada

disneyfreakjackie said:


> Where is this Minnie??!!!!!!!





bevtoy said:


> I'd like to know too.



Minnie is replacing Mickey at the moment.  Mickey is away being refurbished I think.  Mickey/Minnie is located just past the tube float area on your right as you head out in the snorkel area.  A white buoy marks the spot.


----------



## jenseib

monicastanner said:


> 3 Pics of the day for me.....
> 
> Castaway Crabby friend....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our photo from Black Beard's Stingray Snorkel/Swim in Nassau. We've done this 3 times. Reasonable, great little beach, tons of time with the rays (all you want) and very friendly staff there. Yes I fed them and touched them, made me nervous with hubby holding him though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also at Black Beard's Beach in Nassau.




This is what i want to do. I have heard really good things about it and the beach is suppose to be beautiful..and your pictures are. They also allow younger children, so we can do it with DD4, and I think she wil leither love it or scream.  LOL!



orlandothebeagle said:


> I thought only disney had fireworks, they steal the ideas no?




Thats what I thought too.


----------



## jenseib

dreamcometrue said:


> for some reason, these signs cracked me up!



I'm confused?  Do you have to pay to use beach chairs?


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

Hmmm...that's what the bar actually looks like.  Maybe too many Konk Koolers... 



ljm23 said:


> Finally got through these and ready to post.
> Didn't see many pictures of this at Castaway Cay:


----------



## bevtoy

Mmmmmm.........
Makes me want a Pina Colada



MUDisneyCouple said:


> Hmmm...that's what the bar actually looks like.  Maybe too many Konk Koolers...


----------



## lvstitch

Eating Brunch at Palo, heading into Key West...the rain stopped just long enough for us to enjoy Key West.






and than started again just as we were leaving.






This is the same storm that damaged the DCL Terminal


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Stringray


----------



## dredick




----------



## WeatherbySwann

lvstitch said:


> Eating Brunch at Palo, heading into Key West...the rain stopped just long enough for us to enjoy Key West.



This is off topic, but I just saw your signature . . . have a *magical* time at Disneyland!!!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

jenseib said:


> I'm confused?  Do you have to pay to use beach chairs?



No, you don't have to pay for use of the chairs...it's just Disney humor


----------



## lvstitch

WeatherbySwann said:


> This is off topic, but I just saw your signature . . . have a *magical* time at Disneyland!!!



Thanks...can't wait to go


----------



## Paragd911

New years eve on the wonder


----------



## scottishwee35

bevtoy said:


> Mmmmmm.........
> Makes me want a Pina Colada



Makes me want BBC!!!



nzdisneymom said:


> DS12 at the Sports Beach last Sunday at Castaway Cay:



Cool photo... 

He look grown up too....

Scottishwee35


----------



## scottishwee35

nzdisneymom said:


> Our Christmas Eve towel origami:



Beautiful... 



jenseib said:


> I love this idea!  My DD has a favorite rag baby doll that has gone everywhere with us, as she sleeps iwth it every night (2 trips to WDW and several other states as wel.  LOL)  I've never thought of doing this.  I think if we may start doing this.  Something for her to look back on for one, and it would be fun for he to share the pictures for show and tell at preschool too.  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> That is absoultely gorgeous!



Oh thank you..

Scottishwee35


----------



## NikkiLovesWDW!

Paragd911 said:


> New years eve on the wonder



Wow that looks crazy! What on earth is Donald doing?


----------



## ibouncetoo

Donald was dressed as "Baby New Year"


----------



## Tink rules

Paragd911 said:


> New years eve on the wonder



Is Shadow your dogs name??? How did he/she do in the cruise??? Can you do a mini trip report I'd love to see lots of pics!!!


----------



## Paragd911

ibouncetoo said:


> Donald was dressed as "Baby New Year"


yes he was, & Goofy was "old man time"



Tink rules said:


> Is Shadow your dogs name??? How did he/she do in the cruise??? Can you do a mini trip report I'd love to see lots of pics!!!



Yes Shadow is my Service dogs name. I will write a trip report when i have a min.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Mickey Pool


----------



## mousetravel

Paragd911 said:


> Yes Shadow is my Service dogs name. I will write a trip report when i have a min.




I would also like to know how the service dog did on the cruise & how everything worked with him. I'd love to see more pics, too.

Just curious about the service dog, as I've never heard of one on a cruise ship! Sounds interesting! We have a man with a service dog in my office building, and the doggie goes to work with him everyday!! Everybody loves him!


----------



## Tink rules

Paragd911 said:


> yes he was, & Goofy was "old man time"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Shadow is my Service dogs name. I will write a trip report when i have a min.





*********** said:


> I would also like to know how the service dog did on the cruise & how everything worked with him. I'd love to see more pics, too.
> 
> Just curious about the service dog, as I've never heard of one on a cruise ship! Sounds interesting! We have a man with a service dog in my office building, and the doggie goes to work with him everyday!! Everybody loves him!



Can't wait!!!


----------



## jenseib

Disneyfalcon said:


> Nassau:




That is just absoultely gorgeous.  Ususally I just see the side veiw. Love your angle much better!


----------



## jenseib

kaydoggy said:


> THat was actually one of the highlights of our trip.  The look on my son's face when our "car" won was priceless.



Can you tell me more about this?  Is this something anyone can do?  I think my DH and DD would love to be invovled in this. But I really don;t know what it is.  LOL!  



bevtoy said:


>




This is just really unique.  I love it.


----------



## Paragd911

*********** said:


> I would also like to know how the service dog did on the cruise & how everything worked with him. I'd love to see more pics, too.
> 
> Just curious about the service dog, as I've never heard of one on a cruise ship! Sounds interesting! We have a man with a service dog in my office building, and the doggie goes to work with him everyday!! Everybody loves him!




I Started a trip report. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2052361


----------



## jenseib

Time4disneynow said:


>





MUDisneyCouple said:


> I was so excited to get on the boat, that I didn't even look at the backside of the model!!!   Thanks for posting this...



I have never seen a picture of this side.  I didn't even know thats what it looked like. How cool.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Goofy Pool


----------



## dredick




----------



## Disneyfalcon

jenseib said:


> That is just absoultely gorgeous.  Ususally I just see the side veiw. Love your angle much better!



Thanks Jenseib!


----------



## jenseib

CastleCreations said:


> Yes I'm cheating by posting two photos..Hee hee. but I couldn't resist...



I love those outfits. Where did you get the skirts?


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Quiet Cove Pool


----------



## Hollyann

*sigh* I just _love_ looking at the DCL pics.  Heading out soon and can't wait to post pics....

Have a GREAT evening, everyone!


----------



## dredick




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Family Beach at CC


----------



## dredick




----------



## dukehoopsfan




----------



## JenBill5

How do you post pics on here?


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

JenBill5 said:


> How do you post pics on here?



Here is a link to another thread that explains how to post pics.  
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1359157


----------



## neonurse

Thank goodness for the picture of the day.  I miss the wonder (sailed nov/08) and this keeps me sane.  
Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Time4disneynow

neonurse said:


> Thank goodness for the picture of the day.  I miss the wonder (sailed nov/08) and this keeps me sane.
> Thanks for posting!!




I second that....we sailed Sept/08.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

CC


----------



## Sinderelli

Can I post 2? The first one is from Formal night- we used this one as our Christmas card this year:





And this one is from Cozumel- I didn't know DH had taken this one, and I was  when I saw DS with the "gold man"


----------



## Trena

Kim, you have beautiful children.  (Well, one beautiful, and one handsome.)


----------



## Sinderelli

Trena said:


> Kim, you have beautiful children.  (Well, one beautiful, and one handsome.)



 Thank you!


----------



## dredick




----------



## Sinderelli

dredick said:


>



Very cute picture! I am so mad that we didn't take a picture with Captain Mickey- the lines were long, and it seemed like we were always late for dinner.


----------



## dredick

Sinderelli said:


> Very cute picture! I am so mad that we didn't take a picture with Captain Mickey- the lines were long, and it seemed like we were always late for dinner.


That is the only line I did wait for...it would have to be my one complaint about the cruise...handle the crowds for the characters better!! Sorry you missed it


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Sunrise at CC


----------



## vanessa3198

That sunrise is beautiful!


----------



## dizzi

Not REALLY a DCl picture BUT it is what we saw out the window on our FLIGHT TOOOOO California to get on the DCL!!!!!! 

It was a great part of our vacation had never been out west and it was very cool i watched out the window for most of our flight.


----------



## lavawalker

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Sunrise at CC



This picture reminded me of a question I had.... what time does the ship pull into Castaway Cay on the first morning?  I was just thinking about how short of a trip it was between Port Canaveral and Castaway...do they sail slower and stretch it out?  Take the long route?


----------



## Disneyfalcon

The star of the show!


----------



## dizzi

Last one of these.......I have decided to go straight through my pictures and hope it gets me through to my next cruise......
I am dieing to take another cruise, but just cant this year.....Buying a house instead.......And this I HOPE will sustain me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

'Til We Meet Again


----------



## tinytink




----------



## tinytink

View of the Magic from the watch tower on Castaway


----------



## Tink rules

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> 'Til We Meet Again



Doesn't this remind you of the Von Trapp family singing goodbye right before they take off over the alps into freedom???


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

dizzi said:


> Last one of these.......I have decided to go straight through my pictures and hope it gets me through to my next cruise......
> I am dieing to take another cruise, but just cant this year.....Buying a house instead.......And this I HOPE will sustain me!!!!!!!!!



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Disneyfalcon




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic at PC


----------



## lillygator

different things to taste with the wine at the wine tasting









a sampling from Goofy's Galley




result of a mickey bar




golden mickey's


----------



## lillygator

hanging out on formal night





room service - I think we ordered every night fr two weeks! They could not understand why there was no room service when we got home!





when mickey dreams on the pc cruise...I think they only do this on special or longer cruises.











a donkey wandering around Aruba.






I hope no one minds I am posting a bunch, I finally got all my pc ones uploaded so it is like reliving the cruise!


----------



## lillygator

aruba





aruba










tropical night





goofy's galley


----------



## lillygator

one of the games our wait staff had for us





panama canal




















the US nuclear sub in front of the magic!


----------



## lillygator

see the machine guns?




















prince caspian premiere






lumiere's brunch









all hands on deck


----------



## lillygator

palo






























more like the step sisters slipper than on the last pc cruise, but they got it for me in Palo!


----------



## lillygator

palo brunch








































the palo pizza's


----------



## lillygator

ready for toppings!










they got me a filet!! how sweet...





goofy's boat building bash





ducky williams





never did figure this one out....





acapulco





ok enough to bore you with for a couple weeks....


----------



## dredick

I LOVE all the food pics!! Thank you so much for posting them.


----------



## Tink rules

V!!! they are fantastic!!! 

Feels like I was there with you


----------



## BubbaGrump

Tink rules said:


> V!!! they are fantastic!!!
> 
> Feels like I was there with you



Ya! What she said!


----------



## Keira1387




----------



## Tink rules

BubbaGrump said:


> Ya! What she said!



I knew you were around... 

Hi Bubba!!!
Love to V!


----------



## ibouncetoo

Tink rules said:


> V!!! they are fantastic!!!
> 
> Feels like I was there with you


 


BubbaGrump said:


> Ya! What she said!


 
  

V, I'm going to 'borrow' a few of these pictures when it's time to send an e-mail off to my siblings (who will be doing their first DCL cruise in Sept) when I'm ready to do the FOOD topic!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Stingray swimming by me in Serenity Bay:


----------



## dizzi

wow that is crazy and beautiful.


----------



## Disneyfalcon

dizzi said:


> wow that is crazy and beautiful.



Thanks Dizzi!  I saw him coming so he didn't freak me out.  Another, bigger one swam right up to us and we didn't notice him until he was right next to us.   I think we jumped completely out of the water!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

St. Marteen


----------



## dizzi

Better shot of the WALMART we did our souvinier shopping in, in Puerto Vallarta.


----------



## jenseib

Disneyfalcon said:


>




Do gorgeous!  I want that dress!  LOL!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

jenseib said:


> Do gorgeous!  I want that dress!  LOL!



Me too!


----------



## Grandma4ever

jenseib said:


> Do gorgeous!  I want that dress!  LOL!



I understand that that dress is very heavy, as in 50 to 75 pounds.  It is beautiful but I can only guess how exhusting it must be to carry on the body.


----------



## goofygal1975

Disneyfalcon said:


> Stingray swimming by me in Serenity Bay:



Great picture...you have been  posting some great photos!!!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

goofygal1975 said:


> Great picture...you have been  posting some great photos!!!



Thanks goofygal!!  I just got off the Wonder!  It was a warm up for our cruise in May!!


----------



## Trena

Grandma4ever said:


> I understand that that dress is very heavy, as in 50 to 75 pounds.  It is beautiful but I can only guess how exhusting it must be to carry on the body.



I'd be willing to try it.  I'd look BEAUTIFUL while I got my work out!


----------



## dizzi

There must be something great behind these doors...as my DS never wanted to come out!


----------



## JoyaDelMar

Lillygator - 

BEAUTIFUL pictures - Looks like your family had a great time!!

Hah! That towelgami is a bit confusing. I'm think maybe it's a hermit crab??


----------



## Tink rules

I'm thinkin a variety of DCL bunny wabbit... you have to be vewy careful around them..


----------



## outahere

JoyaDelMar said:


> Hah! That towelgami is a bit confusing. I'm think maybe it's a hermit crab??



I'm pretty sure that it is an elephant with large floppy ears.


----------



## jenseib

outahere said:


> I'm pretty sure that it is an elephant with large floppy ears.



I though it was a 2 headed swan!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Castaway Cay


----------



## dredick




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Nassau


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Family beach:


----------



## DMMarla07860

Diversions on Disney Wonder September 2007


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Quiet Cove Chairs


----------



## HockeyDad




----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Here are some pictures...I've been dealing with 30 below wind chills for the last two days, so I've REALLY been dreaming of being on the Magic or the Wonder! 












Some kids decided to be funny and put a garbage can inside the elevator.  I figured nobody would believe me so I took a picture!


----------



## quiltymom

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> CC



Where is this located in CC?  I'm assuming that it's easy to find?  I"d hate to miss it...


----------



## Tink rules

Very easy...it's along the path by the shops... take the tram to the stop and it should be right along there... to the left of the shops facing the water.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

quiltymom said:


> Where is this located in CC?  I'm assuming that it's easy to find?  I"d hate to miss it...



As the PP poster said it is easy to find it is right across from the First Aid hut signified by the cross on the map below of CC. Have a great time.


----------



## bevtoy

quiltymom said:


> Where is this located in CC?  I'm assuming that it's easy to find?  I"d hate to miss it...


I believe its called Mount Rustmore.


----------



## pjpoohbear

That map is perfect, Mount Rushmore, is at point F on the map "a fun photo opportunity"  the other is point C, also makes a great shot.

Pj


----------



## bevtoy

Gives a little perspective of location


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Atlantis


----------



## brack

We've been back a week.


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## woj68

Great color & comp with this shot. It really pops off the page.   



cdfl30 said:


>


----------



## ibouncetoo

woj68 said:


> Great color & comp with this shot. It really pops off the page.


 
High praise indeed, and well deserving of it if I may throw my two cents in! 

Kevin....stop by the new Tortola thread and check in! 

.


----------



## Disneyfalcon

I agree, awesome pic cdfl30!  

Here's mine for the day:


----------



## Sinderelli

Hair braiding...the highlight of the trip for DD5!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Hard Rock Cafe - Nassau


----------



## cdfl30

ibouncetoo said:


> High praise indeed, and well deserving of it if I may throw my two cents in!





woj68 said:


> Great color & comp with this shot. It really pops off the page.



Thank you for your nice comments!!


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## pinkygirl

cdfl30 said:


>



wow what a great shot!!! Love it!!


----------



## pinkygirl

Disneyfalcon said:


> I agree, awesome pic cdfl30!
> 
> Here's mine for the day:



great close up!!!


----------



## bevtoy

pinkygirl said:


> wow what a great shot!!! Love it!!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

pinkygirl said:


> great close up!!!



Thanks pinkygirl!


----------



## scottie

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> St. Marteen



makes me want to be there now!  What beach is this in St Maarten?  Do you have an idea what the cost is for the chair rentals?


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

scottie said:


> makes me want to be there now!  What beach is this in St Maarten?  Do you have an idea what the cost is for the chair rentals?



It is Great Bay beach next to Phillipsburg. You just take a 5 minute water taxi from the pier where the Magic docks over to the beach. Go towards the end of the beach and see Miguel. He charged us only $10 for 2 chairs and umbrellas. The town is right behind the beach for shopping afterwards. Also we did not see anything you would not want the kids to see that are on the other beaches in St. Marteen.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

One of many pics from our 2008 New Years Eve Cruise.


----------



## Dyerneeds

dont ask where i got this sign.


----------



## moseral

[/IMG]

Leaving Port Canaveral 
Magic Thanksgiving Cruise 2008


----------



## Dyerneeds

from our dcl houseparty last jan.


----------



## brucechase

Dyerneeds said:


> dont ask where i got this sign.



Here's mine from the Wonder:

*



*


----------



## Dyerneeds

brucechase said:


> Here's mine from the Wonder:
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey!! i like it!!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

OH!  We did the DCL House Party last January, too!  It was a BLAST!!!!   We were even thinking about having another one this year (maybe in February) just for the fun of it (Not through House Party...just to do ourselves).  We kept all of our posters and decorations.  I think it would just be fun to have a DCL themed party.  Makes me miss the ship a little less.


----------



## lavawalker

"Liquid Vegas, Las Vegas Cruise Lines" DH and I thought this was funny as we were sailing away from PC.  There were actually people on it waving goodbye to us.  Sorry it's blurry....


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

New Years Eve Cruise Western Carr 7 day Cruise:


----------



## dizzi

One more view of the closest i got to the STACK!!!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Wonder in Nassau:


----------



## smeecanada

Disneyfalcon said:


> Wonder in Nassau:




Nice photo.  Wish I was there now.....


----------



## Disneyfalcon

smeecanada said:


> Nice photo.  Wish I was there now.....



Me too!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

PC Gangway onto the Magic. Wish I was crossing it now.


----------



## WeatherbySwann

dredick said:


> That is the only line I did wait for...it would have to be my one complaint about the cruise...handle the crowds for the characters better!! Sorry you missed it



I think the shortest character lines by far were on Castaway Cay and Till We Meet Again.  Captain Jack was the longest on Castaway Cay, and even then it wasn't that long, probably because everyone was enjoying the beach.  And Mickey, Minnie and friends on Castaway Cay barely had a line at all.

And with Till We Meet Again, I think there are so many characters out that it makes the lines shorter.

The lines could get long around the ship, but those two locations I thought were relatively short.


----------



## dredick

WeatherbySwann said:


> I think the shortest character lines by far were on Castaway Cay and Till We Meet Again. Captain Jack was the longest on Castaway Cay, and even then it wasn't that long, probably because everyone was enjoying the beach. And Mickey, Minnie and friends on Castaway Cay barely had a line at all.
> 
> And with Till We Meet Again, I think there are so many characters out that it makes the lines shorter.
> 
> The lines could get long around the ship, but those two locations I thought were relatively short.


i agree with the CC character lines...they are quick! it was kinda crazy at the Till We Meet Again, but we did get some great photos!! Great advice! I still think the lines on the ship need to be re-thought...just not by me!! LOL! here's a pic for today


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Leaving the Magic at PC


----------



## Dyerneeds

now thats really sad. 

hey people!!!!! you're going the wrong way!!!!!


----------



## quiltymom

Tink rules said:


> Very easy...it's along the path by the shops... take the tram to the stop and it should be right along there... to the left of the shops facing the water.





TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> As the PP poster said it is easy to find it is right across from the First Aid hut signified by the cross on the map below of CC. Have a great time.





bevtoy said:


> I believe its called Mount Rustmore.





pjpoohbear said:


> That map is perfect, Mount Rushmore, is at point F on the map "a fun photo opportunity"  the other is point C, also makes a great shot.
> 
> Pj





bevtoy said:


> Gives a little perspective of location



Thanks, everyone!  For some reason I can't wait to see it.  Silly, but true.  And with the way my brain is working these days, I'l be sure to miss it - as big as it is!  And now I know where it is and will put it on my list of things not to miss.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic docked in Nassau


----------



## bevtoy

a view from the sky lift at St Thomas Island


----------



## WeatherbySwann

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Leaving the Magic at PC



 



quiltymom said:


> Thanks, everyone!  For some reason I can't wait to see it.  Silly, but true.



That's not silly!  That's just that Disney magic kicking in.


----------



## Tink rules

I fell in love with the ship before I ever set foot on it...


----------



## dizzi

Just back from our cant see under the water snorkeling, seasick in the littleboat, 10 dolphins follwing us back excursion in Puerto Vallarta.


----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## STEAMBOAT209

POTD for Friday:


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic at night in Nassau


----------



## lavawalker

Learning about stingrays on Castaway Cay...


----------



## Disneyfalcon




----------



## dizzi

Disneyfalcon said:


>




Where is this?


----------



## JLSE50

lbgraves said:


>





orlandothebeagle said:


> I thought only disney had fireworks, they steal the ideas no?





jenseib said:


> .....Thats what I thought too.



I am back on the 5th of January so maybe this has been answered, but we were told on the ship by the Cruise Director or the Captain or someone in the know that Disney wrote the book on fireworks for cruise lines.  

When they wanted to do it and inquired as to safety requirements and how to obtain authorization, there was nothing there.  No one had even thought of it before.  So the Maritime authorities (whoever that is) told them to write a proposal and it would be considered.  

They did such a good job that not only did they get permission to entertain us with fireworks, Disney's safety standards are now THE standard.

.


----------



## Disneyfalcon

dizzi said:


> Where is this?



Oops, sorry I should have said.  It's in the terminal in Port Canaveral.  It's where we purchased upgrades.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

CC Family Beach


----------



## lavawalker

a sign on CC that made us lol!


----------



## dizzi

Disneyfalcon said:


> Oops, sorry I should have said.  It's in the terminal in Port Canaveral.  It's where we purchased upgrades.



Cool....
I like the little known pictures like this.

When someone zeros in on something you would "normally" not take a picture of.

Cool


----------



## Disneyfalcon

dizzi said:


> Cool....
> I like the little known pictures like this.
> 
> When someone zeros in on something you would "normally" not take a picture of.
> 
> Cool



Thanks Lynn.


----------



## bevtoy

Castaway Cay door to para sailing excursions


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Belle


----------



## dredick




----------



## bevtoy

Bikes at Castaway Cay


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

We were on the NYE Cruise 2008/2009, Our servicer serving on Castaway Cay for Lunch:


----------



## JLSE50

lillygator said:


> different things to taste with the wine at the wine tasting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a sampling from Goofy's Galley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> result of a mickey bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golden mickey's



I'm getting caught up on POTD and found these.  As soon as I got to the residue from the Mickey bar I knew who had posted!!


----------



## JLSE50

lavawalker said:


> This picture reminded me of a question I had.... what time does the ship pull into Castaway Cay on the first morning?  I was just thinking about how short of a trip it was between Port Canaveral and Castaway...do they sail slower and stretch it out?  Take the long route?



I don't think anyone answered this.  You almost always go to Castaway Cay the last day of the cruise.  That gives them the short cut back to Port Canaveral to unload luggage and start getting ready for the next cruise while you are still sleeping and then eating breakfast.

Ship pulls into CC about 8 or 8:30 I think.  Seems like disembarkation at Castaway Cay was about 9.  You get back on by 4:30 so the ship is pulling out at 5 because there are mosquitos the size of buzzards which come out at 5.   Well, maybe not, but they say that the bugs are BAD!

??  Anyone know for sure?   

Jan


----------



## lavawalker

> Originally Posted by lavawalker
> This picture reminded me of a question I had.... what time does the ship pull into Castaway Cay on the first morning? I was just thinking about how short of a trip it was between Port Canaveral and Castaway...do they sail slower and stretch it out? Take the long route?
> I don't think anyone answered this. You almost always go to Castaway Cay the last day of the cruise. That gives them the short cut back to Port Canaveral to unload luggage and start getting ready for the next cruise while you are still sleeping and then eating breakfast.
> 
> Ship pulls into CC about 8 or 8:30 I think. Seems like disembarkation at Castaway Cay was about 9. You get back on by 4:30 so the ship is pulling out at 5 because there are mosquitos the size of buzzards which come out at 5.   Well, maybe not, but they say that the bugs are BAD!
> 
> ??  Anyone know for sure?
> 
> Jan



I'm the original poster and I was on a double dip, so we did pull into CC the very next morning after leaving PC.  I'm wondering what time we got there since it is such a short distance?


----------



## Tink rules

On the PC repo, CC was our first stop (on the wb journey....) we pulled in around 7:30... I think people started getting off around 8:30-9:00


----------



## lavawalker

JLSE50 said:


> I don't think anyone answered this.  You almost always go to Castaway Cay the last day of the cruise.  That gives them the short cut back to Port Canaveral to unload luggage and start getting ready for the next cruise while you are still sleeping and then eating breakfast.
> 
> Ship pulls into CC about 8 or 8:30 I think.  Seems like disembarkation at Castaway Cay was about 9.  You get back on by 4:30 so the ship is pulling out at 5 because there are mosquitos the size of buzzards which come out at 5.   Well, maybe not, but they say that the bugs are BAD!
> 
> ??  Anyone know for sure?
> 
> Jan





Tink rules said:


> On the PC repo, CC was our first stop (on the wb journey....) we pulled in around 7:30... I think people started getting off around 8:30-9:00


So, it takes 14-15 hours for them to sail that far?  Aren't the Bahamas less than 100 miles off the coast of FL?


----------



## ibouncetoo

The speed of the ship varies based on how far they are going and what time they have to be there!

The ship can't dock at CC before full light....or at least won't dock before full light.


----------



## Tink rules

I personally was asleep (right Jackie...) so we could have been going VERY slow... or around and around alot...  

It was cool to watch us come in.  and to see them turn the ship around... (it was my first time...)


----------



## dizzi

ibouncetoo said:


> The speed of the ship varies based on how far they are going and what time they have to be there!
> 
> The ship can't dock at CC before full light....or at least won't dock before full light.



Why wont they dock until full light????


----------



## disneyfaninaz

I don't think the dock is well lit enough to dock at dark.


----------



## dizzi

View from ship in Puerta Vallarta!
I love reliving the days and moments of my vacation.  This morning, i was up early before the kids (normal) before the DH.  And just took the camera from the room put on a hat and slipped out still in my pjs and walked around deck.

I did this often on this cruise as we had an iside room....I really enjoyed the fresh air in the morning...AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH wish i was there right now!


----------



## lavawalker

ibouncetoo said:


> The speed of the ship varies based on how far they are going and what time they have to be there!
> 
> The ship can't dock at CC before full light....or at least won't dock before full light.


Yes, I figured the ship speed varied, but still thought maybe it docked sometime in the middle of the night given how close the Bahamas are to FL.  I wish I had gotten up to watch it dock.  Oh well, next time.   

Also, now I'm wondering it this is why the seas seemed so rough the first night of our cruise.... I'd think you'd feel waves more if you were going slower.  It was the only night dh felt sea sick and left dinner early to go lay down...  Someone else said the seas are always rough the first night because we were crossing the Gulf Stream, but did we actually cross it if we were only going to CC the first night?  Not sure exactly where the gulf stream goes.... off to Google...


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Captain Thord and CD Brent walking deck 9


----------



## tvguy

lavawalker said:


> So, it takes 14-15 hours for them to sail that far?  Aren't the Bahamas less than 100 miles off the coast of FL?



  According to the Go Florida website, Castaway Cay is 225 nautical miles  ( about 259 land miles ) from Port Canaveral.   According to the cruise trade Cruise Trade website, the Magic and Wonder's average cruising speed is 21.5 knots (about 24 miles an hour on land). (Can you tell I love Google?)
  So it would take almost 11 hours to make the trip at average cruising speed.   The Magic and Wonder certainly aren't drag racers, so it takes a while to get to cruising speed, plus they leave Castaway Cay slowly, and have to enter Port Canaveral slowly, which is why it takes about 13 to 14 hours to make the trip.  Which works out, because the ships normally leave Castaway Cay between 4 and 5 pm, and arrive in the Port between 5 and 6 am the next day.
  As for why they don't dock or leave Castaway Cay in the dark. There is a very narrow channel that Disney dug to get the ship into the island. They need to be able to see where they are going.  

Sources: http://goflorida.about.com/od/disneyworld/a/wdw_castawaycay.htm
http://www.cruisetrade.com/shiprofile/disney_magic.htm


----------



## tvguy

lavawalker said:


> Also, now I'm wondering it this is why the seas seemed so rough the first night of our cruise.... I'd think you'd feel waves more if you were going slower.  It was the only night dh felt sea sick and left dinner early to go lay down...  Someone else said the seas are always rough the first night because we were crossing the Gulf Stream, but did we actually cross it if we were only going to CC the first night?  Not sure exactly where the gulf stream goes.... off to Google...



There are no islands to the east to act as breakers the first night out, so the Gulf Stream hits the ship without any deflection.


----------



## lavawalker

tvguy said:


> According to the Go Florida website, Castaway Cay is 225 nautical miles  ( about 259 land miles ) from Port Canaveral.   According to the cruise trade Cruise Trade website, the Magic and Wonder's average cruising speed is 21.5 knots (about 24 miles an hour on land). (Can you tell I love Google?)
> So it would take almost 11 hours to make the trip at average cruising speed.   The Magic and Wonder certainly aren't drag racers, so it takes a while to get to cruising speed, plus they leave Castaway Cay slowly, and have to enter Port Canaveral slowly, which is why it takes about 13 to 14 hours to make the trip.  Which works out, because the ships normally leave Castaway Cay between 4 and 5 pm, and arrive in the Port between 5 and 6 am the next day.
> As for why they don't dock or leave Castaway Cay in the dark. There is a very narrow channel that Disney dug to get the ship into the island. They need to be able to see where they are going.
> 
> Sources: http://goflorida.about.com/od/disneyworld/a/wdw_castawaycay.htm
> http://www.cruisetrade.com/shiprofile/disney_magic.htm



Thanks!!  You answered my question and now I don't have to Google (although I like to Google too...).  I wonder why I ponder things like this and not just reflect back on things like kicking back by the pool or Serenity Bay?


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## dclcruzer

Okay! After a much too LONG break from cruising (2005 was my last one!) I'm BACK and ready to cruise! The only downside is that my cruise isn't until Christmas 2009! Oh well at least I'm cruising!...I FINALLY caught up with the thread here, it took me FOREVER! But I'm here now and ready to post! Sorry my pictures are a bit older, but hey it's a DCL Picture!


----------



## Sinderelli

Alex, our AMAZING server on the Magic. He was telling DS not to blink or he was going to miss the magic trick. Notice DS holding his eyelids open


----------



## lavawalker

CC November 2008


----------



## ibouncetoo

A while back someone had a really good shot of the ship docking at CC and you would easily see how small the 'trench' was. 

.


----------



## nascar8820

ibouncetoo said:


> A while back someone had a really good shot of the ship docking at CC and you would easily see how small the 'trench' was.
> 
> .


----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## scottishwee35

Sinderelli said:


> Alex, our AMAZING server on the Magic. He was telling DS not to blink or he was going to miss the magic trick. Notice DS holding his eyelids open



Kim

I am surprising to see Alex because he was on Panama Cruise and he server us too.  We are deaf family apart from hearing son.

Here are the photos:

Olivia with Alex... she had so much fun with him too...











Scottishwee35


----------



## scottishwee35

On Panama Canal Cruise

We had two an interpreter Brian and Jennyer...

It was our last day...

Brian - left, Jennyer - right






Scottishwee35


----------



## scottishwee35

On Med Cruise, we had Alfred server and we saw him on Panama Cruise and cannot believe that he remember our names!!






Scottishwee35


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

NYE W/C Cruise:


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Airplane on CC


----------



## brack




----------



## krisngreg

2003 - Our first Disney Cruise


----------



## Sinderelli

scottishwee35 said:


> Kim
> 
> I am surprising to see Alex because he was on Panama Cruise and he server us too.  We are deaf family apart from hearing son.
> 
> Here are the photos:
> 
> Olivia with Alex... she had so much fun with him too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scottishwee35



  That's him!! Nov 2008 was our first Disney cruise, and I was blown away by the service. MY kids LOVED Alex, so much so that my 9 year old DS actually CRIED at dinner on the last night. It was so sad!

When was the Panama cruise?


----------



## JLSE50

nascar8820 said:


>



SUPERB~!  What site is this from?


----------



## JLSE50

Sinderelli said:


> That's him!! Nov 2008 was our first Disney cruise, and I was blown away by the service. MY kids LOVED Alex, so much so that my 9 year old DS actually CRIED at dinner on the last night. It was so sad!
> 
> When was the Panama cruise?



May 10-25, 2008 was the Westbound Panama Canal cruise to reposition the MAGIC to California for the summer Mexican Riviera Cruises.

August 17- September 1, 2008 was the Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise to bring the MAGIC back to Port Canaveral.

A similar program was done in 2005 in honor of Disneyland's 50th Anniversary.
Jan


----------



## scottishwee35

Sinderelli said:


> That's him!! Nov 2008 was our first Disney cruise, and I was blown away by the service. MY kids LOVED Alex, so much so that my 9 year old DS actually CRIED at dinner on the last night. It was so sad!
> 
> When was the Panama cruise?



It was last year May 08 and it was awesome...

Are your your deaf?  because I see his sign hand on the below photo? (ILY)

Scottishwee35


----------



## nascar8820

JLSE50 said:


> SUPERB~!  What site is this from?



It is from Yahoo maps.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

All Aboard


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## brianjk777

Thanks for sharing the pictures...it is making my 68 days to go seem shorter.


----------



## Houzer

I just love looking @ all the pictures you post...keep them coming!


----------



## Dyerneeds




----------



## Dyerneeds

isnt it great when you run into a friend from a previous cruise?? 
this is Everlee.


----------



## dizzi

Me taking My own picture in one of the public bathrooms!!!!


----------



## bevtoy

You are not alone! LOL











dizzi said:


> Me taking My own picture in one of the public bathrooms!!!!


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Note for next cruise... Clean the camera lens! I forgot to clean my lens properly, and ended up with that splotch on every one of my pictures. Oh well, all the more reason to go on another cruise so that I can reshoot them!


----------



## GoofyFD

Oooo Still a great pic


----------



## thinktinkspink




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Cinderella and Belle at 'till we meet again


----------



## dizzi

bevtoy said:


> You are not alone! LOL



Haha.....My Dh asked why you had your hat on inside out!!!!!! HAHA


----------



## MMitchell29

Houzer said:


> I just love looking @ all the pictures you post...keep them coming!



  Yes please keep them coming


----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## JLSE50

Dyerneeds said:


>



NICE  

Where?


----------



## JLSE50

Chip 'n Dale Express said:


> Note for next cruise... Clean the camera lens! I forgot to clean my lens properly, and ended up with that splotch on every one of my pictures. Oh well, all the more reason to go on another cruise so that I can reshoot them!


----------



## Tink rules

Nice job Jan!!!


----------



## KittyKat08

This was the sunset on our last day at sea.

http://


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Cruise 2006
Disney Magic


----------



## jship210

DMMarla07860 said:


> Disney Cruise 2006
> Disney Magic



It's 17 outside as I look at this pic. Boy it brings back  the _Magic_.
Wishing I was there right NOW!!!


----------



## scottishwee35

jship210 said:


> It's 17 outside as I look at this pic. Boy it brings back  the _Magic_.
> Wishing I was there right NOW!!!



me too  

Scottishwee35


----------



## scottishwee35

DMMarla07860 said:


> Disney Cruise 2006
> Disney Magic



Beautiful  

Scottishwee35


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Ariel TV


----------



## anewmac

Grand Cayman






[/IMG]


----------



## debsite

OK - since I'm not such a computer literate person - how do you add a picture from the ones stored on your computer - do you have to upload it to a web album 1st?  I click on the little landscape above and it does not bring up a browse option like I'm used to. It says add the URL?????


----------



## dizzi

Yes you have to upload to a site first i think alot of people use photobucket.


----------



## Tink rules

http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/video-tutorials/

Here are some tutorials about how to post pics, etc... courtesy of WebmasterWill....


----------



## PirateSnowmen

It's been forever since I posted a picture on this thread, but since my cruise is coming up, I've decided to post again to get me excited! 
All of my pictures are from my last cruise - March 2007





Mickey Pool as we were leaving Port Canaveral.


----------



## Tigger98

One of the ports that we stopped at while on the NCL Majesty (12/08) was PC.  Here is a pic of the DCL Terminal (empty   )




[URL=http://g.imageshack


----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Hot tub in the Quiet Cove pool area


----------



## cmash95

welcome aboard ice sculpture


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK




----------



## captchris

Shuttle Launch over the Magic...9/9/2006





Sunset in Key West...


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

More on Villefrance


----------



## Jusacuz

Dolphins at the Dolphin Encounters in Nassau.


----------



## KittyKat08

As we were leaving SB I snapped this shot.

http://


----------



## brack




----------



## dclcruzer

gahh! How I want to go back! 321 more days...321 more days...I think I can make it.


----------



## neonurse

bump 
This was on page 2 Can't let that happen!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Deck 10


----------



## jewelmicky




----------



## dizzi




----------



## Kborn




----------



## brack




----------



## JLSE50

KittyKat08 said:


> This was the sunset on our last day at sea.
> 
> http://




WOWZERS!!  Very nice!
.


----------



## JLSE50

anewmac said:


> Grand Cayman



LOOK at the PRETTY SHIP!!


----------



## JLSE50

dclcruzer said:


> gahh! How I want to go back! 321 more days...321 more days...I think I can make it.



Nice angle!


----------



## madaboutpooh

Kborn said:


>



Which port is this? It is soo beautiful.


----------



## Tink rules

brack said:


>



She is ADORABLE!!! I LOVE her "ears"!!!


----------



## Tink rules

dclcruzer said:


> gahh! How I want to go back! 321 more days...321 more days...I think I can make it.



It's less than a year... you'll make it!!!


----------



## PirateSnowmen

Sunrise in Port Canaveral as we were about to leave our room to go up to breakfast before leaving the ship


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic
July 2008


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

POTD Monday

NYEve Cruise


----------



## Kborn

madaboutpooh said:


> Which port is this? It is soo beautiful.



St. Thomas....


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Second Star to the Right


----------



## lavawalker

Dale Chihuly chandelier on the Magic.


----------



## KittyKat08

Leaving Port Canaveral.

http://


----------



## scottishwee35

KittyKat08 said:


> Leaving Port Canaveral.
> 
> http://



Beautiful photo 

Scottishwee35


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The map of our cruise on Ariel TV. Well, that was the plan. Hurricane Omar had other ideas and we ended up in Nassau instead of St. Thomas.


----------



## dclcruzer

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e32/tori_jean/WDWPhotosChristmas2005andCruise070.jpg[/IMG

Trunk Bay...looks like a postcard!:)


----------



## dclcruzer

Gah! My computers going crazy! I don't know what's going on


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

dclcruzer said:


> Gah! My computers going crazy! I don't know what's going on




You were just missing the end bracket on the IMG code.


----------



## dclcruzer

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> You were just missing the end bracket on the IMG code.


 


ahhh! Thank you so much!!


----------



## dizzi

Puerta Vallarta


----------



## LUVMICKEY

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> You were just missing the end bracket on the IMG code.



This picture is so pretty.


----------



## jship210

dizzi said:


> Puerta Vallarta



Ah! Zip-lining through the jungle!!!!


----------



## cappygirl

Another shot leaving Port Canaveral:


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Sorcerer Mickey at Animators Palate


----------



## eeyore7360

This was as close as we got to Castaway Cay last Saturday.


----------



## Grandma4ever

eeyore7360 said:


> This was as close as we got to Castaway Cay last Saturday.




I'm sorry you had to miss castaway.    That is a reason to book another cruise at some point in the future.  I hope you used the time to do something else fun and exciting and didn't let the disapointment get you too far down.


----------



## lavawalker

I'm looking at all the white caps on the water - it must have been pretty windy.  The water was like glass when we pulled in - both times...

I'm sorry that happened, and I would be really disappointed too


----------



## Tink rules

If it was that rough, and that's in the area that is protected by the sea wall... can you imagine the ship trying to get into the small channel with those waves??? It wouldn't have been safe for swimming either...


----------



## Keira1387

eeyore7360 said:


> This was as close as we got to Castaway Cay last Saturday.



Wow, what a tease. The water does look rough though.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

An ocean view off of St. Marteen


----------



## elgerber

This must have been taken fairly early in the day, is that Omar heading in on the horizon?



TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> An ocean view off of St. Marteen


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

elgerber said:


> This must have been taken fairly early in the day, is that Omar heading in on the horizon?



You are correct. It was taken early in the morning. The picture below is the end of the day.


----------



## elgerber

LOL, yep, that's what it looked like.  We made it back right before the rain moved in.



TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> You are correct. It was taken early in the morning. The picture below is the end of the day.


----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## TeamTinkerbell

scottishwee35 said:


> On Med Cruise, we had Alfred server and we saw him on Panama Cruise and cannot believe that he remember our names!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scottishwee35



Wow, that is amazing that the server remembered your names from a different cruise!!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

brack said:


>



Love the photo!! Is it true that the Flying Dutchmen is not going to be there permanantly?


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Kborn said:


>



Sorry so many posts. Just getting a chance to read emails!  

Those are such good clear pictures! Beautiful!


----------



## RanCan

It's nice to see the CM's have a private place on the island for whatever little down time they get. They all work so hard!


----------



## RanCan




----------



## RanCan

The horizon as we are leaving CC.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Mickey Slide


----------



## dennismcneely

Waverunners at Castaway Cay. Getting ready to have some fun.


----------



## bevtoy

25th wedding anniversary towel animals and cake


----------



## Debs Hill

Bevtoy,
What a fantastic surprise! I hope they gave you a complimentary stateroom upgrade too!
Debxx


----------



## bevtoy

Unfortunately no upgrade but it was a wonderful trip and we have good memories plus lots of photos.




Debs Hill said:


> Bevtoy,
> What a fantastic surprise! I hope they gave you a complimentary stateroom upgrade too!
> Debxx


----------



## dvc4life

Thanks for all the great photos!  Makes me wish I were on the ship right now.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Pirate Monkey


----------



## Kborn




----------



## hgon76

Believe it or not this is a sea day at the Mickey Pool!


----------



## hgon76

Maho Beach in St. Martin


----------



## PirateSnowmen

Cozumel:


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Teen Beach at CC


----------



## lavawalker

The very best way to enjoy our anniversary cake ..... or was it dh's birthday cake.... either way, it's good!!


----------



## Tink rules

RanCan said:


> The horizon as we are leaving CC.



Hidden Mickey (sort of...) in the clouds... Not like we're seeing things now are we??


----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## tiggerandpooh

View of sunset from Palo private dining room taken on our B2b cruise in july 08. Dcl said we were the biggest b2b group they had ever had, we were a group of 30 all from the Dis.


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

hey!! That looks like my vow renewal reception!! hahaha

check your PM sean!


----------



## tiggerandpooh

DisneyDmbNut said:


> hey!! That looks like my vow renewal reception!! hahaha
> 
> check your PM sean!



Why yes it is . What a wonderful day it was.


----------



## DMMarla07860

July 2008, Disney Magic


----------



## brack

One month ago


----------



## Ender

Nice Pics!!!


----------



## scottishwee35

tiggerandpooh said:


> View of sunset from Palo private dining room taken on our B2b cruise in july 08. Dcl said we were the biggest b2b group they had ever had, we were a group of 30 all from the Dis.



Eveytime, when we were in Palo, we saw beautiful sunset...

that photo is so beautiful



brack said:


> One month ago



that is beautiful too

Scottishwee35


----------



## LUVMICKEY

brack said:


> One month ago



What a beautiful pic.  I can't wait till we are standing there again looking at that same view.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

A quiet time by the Goofy pool


----------



## tstobb




----------



## tstobb




----------



## esbrick

Bump! This is my happy place when I can look at all the pictures so I'm bumping so I don't have to do another search! So love to escape at lunch 

Can't wait to see it all for real in April!


----------



## Tink rules

Look up above your post to where it says thread tools... click on subscribe and you will get notified when there is an update...


----------



## dizzi




----------



## mmouse37

New sun loungers at the Quiet Cove Pool - 1/17/09






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mmouse37

Front window of DCL terminal (from the inside)...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mmouse37

New photo kiosks onboard......






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Cruisers on the "Other" cruise ship wishing they were on the Magic


----------



## brack

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Cruisers on the "Other" cruise ship wishing they were on the Magic



Another reason to book inside cabins .....

The Magic was parked across from another ship like this one and I took similiar photos. When I got back home and looked at my shots in a larger format I noticed people changing their clothes with the curtains open!


----------



## scottishwee35

tstobb said:


>



bunk bed and single bed, What Cat?

Scottishwee35


----------



## mmouse37

scottishwee35 said:


> bunk bed and single bed, What Cat?
> 
> Scottishwee35



That looks like a Cat 4 with the Murphy bed pulled down from the wall (in front of verandah)

MJ


----------



## rbcheek

mmouse37 said:


> That looks like a Cat 4 with the Murphy bed pulled down from the wall (in front of verandah)
> 
> MJ



I thought was a Tabby cat.


----------



## tstobb

scottishwee35 said:


> bunk bed and single bed, What Cat?
> 
> Scottishwee35


Yep, Cat 4 so there was also a queen bed.


----------



## tstobb

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Cruisers on the "Other" cruise ship wishing they were on the Magic
> 
> Reminds me of out 1st DCL cruise in 1999.  We were docked in Nassau and the Carnival ship next to us had just unfurled a huge "The Fun Ship" banner when the fireworks started going off from our ship.  The looks on their faces made it clear they chose the wrong ship for fun!


----------



## shasess

Great pics!


----------



## tstobb

Yep, even the big kids can order Mickey bars for dessert!


----------



## hgon76

sail away party.  Oh, do I wish I were there now!


----------



## cquick

mmouse37 said:


> New sun loungers at the Quiet Cove Pool - 1/17/09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



They were installing them last November when we were cruising, but they weren't all out yet.   

Can't wait to see them, we got our Mar 7 cruise docs today. Although I don't have anyone to work for me yet.......


----------



## austin77

Here is out family on pirate night on the wonder!! We had a great time!!





(Im the Jack Sparrow wannabe!!) lol


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

Wedding Gift from DCL - Robes


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Deck 10


----------



## brack




----------



## smeecanada

AUGUST 2008 REPO CRUISE


----------



## ktmetke

mmouse37 said:


> New photo kiosks onboard......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Hi,

What's with these photo kiosks?  What do you with them?
Thanks!


----------



## buoyantbeans

When you take a picture with a character, they now ask for your KTTW card.  You can then search your pictures together on the Kiosk to order instead of printing them all out and posting to the walls in Shutters.


----------



## JLSE50

buoyantbeans said:


> When you take a picture with a character, they now ask for your KTTW card.  You can then search your pictures together on the Kiosk to order instead of printing them all out and posting to the walls in Shutters.



This sure should cut down on congestion in Sutters!!   

I wonder if this will lower the costs for individual pictures or packages since they do not have the waste of photo paper  

Maybe we could even order from our rooms!!  I wonder if the new TVs are interactive..... 

 Well, I can hope.....   

 Jan


----------



## eeyore7360




----------



## dizzi

Thats a cool view of the pool.

I never did get in that pool........maybe next time!


----------



## Tink rules

JLSE50 said:


> This sure should cut down on congestion in Sutters!!
> 
> I wonder if this will lower the costs for individual pictures or packages since they do not have the waste of photo paper
> 
> Maybe we could even order from our rooms!!  I wonder if the new TVs are interactive.....
> 
> Well, I can hope.....
> 
> Jan



You can dream...


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

St. Marteen's pier


----------



## rbcheek

Just out of curiosity, how many people have this almost exact photo?

I've already seen a couple here, and here is mine.


----------



## JLSE50

rbcheek said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many people have this almost exact photo?
> 
> I've already seen a couple here, and here is mine.



Repetition is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## "Got Disney"

ktmetke said:


> Hi,
> 
> What's with these photo kiosks? What do you with them?
> Thanks!


 
Does this mean they wont be putting up any photos in shutters?  I always love looking at all the photos of everyone and there families


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Topsiders


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## PirateSnowmen




----------



## lavawalker

One of the crew making hats onboard the Fury Catamaran in Cozumel.


----------



## tstobb




----------



## RLccweems

I sure enjoy seeing everyone pics...


----------



## dredick

tstobb said:


>


I love this! did you pay extra for it? we are going for our anniversary and would love this!


----------



## Tink rules

I think it's part of the romance package you buy from Disneycruise.com

I'm sure someone can give you a link...


----------



## tstobb

dredick said:


> I love this! did you pay extra for it? we are going for our anniversary and would love this!



Yes - it is part of the romance package


----------



## tstobb




----------



## CastleCreations

I'm having such cruise withdrawl.....sigh


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

tstobb said:


>



Oh look at her face.  She  is so into what Belle is saying.


----------



## dredick

tstobb said:


> Yes - it is part of the romance package


thanks..i will have to price that   here is my POTD


----------



## dizzi

Our snorkeling excursion.....could not see anything under the water but on the boat there was plenty to see.


----------



## RDCAnthony

hgon76 said:


> Maho Beach in St. Martin




WOW


----------



## tstobb




----------



## hgon76

RDCAnthony said:


> WOW



Yeah, that was something to see!!  The waves were so big there and the undertow so strong I gotten taken out by a wave with my camera and it got ruined.  (Funny, the pina colada in my other hand survived....strange  )That was actually the very last picture I took with that camera.  I was able to save the memory card and I stopped at a store on the way back to the ship and bought another camera before we boarded.  Where south of boston are you from?  We're near the cape.


----------



## pfuentes1098

Page #3?! Only 115 days to go. I need more pics, please, so I can keep dreaming..

-Paula


----------



## DisneyDmbNut




----------



## esbrick

OOOO I remember reading about your wedding on the Disney Brides forum! I so loved your pictures! You are a beautiful bride and your pictures are great!


----------



## Zane_Anthony

hgon76 said:


> (Funny, the pina colada in my other hand survived....strange  )


----------



## tstobb




----------



## Tink rules

Don't you thing they should have put a hidden mickey in that pattern?


----------



## Grandma4ever

tstobb said:


>





Tink rules said:


> Don't you thing they should have put a hidden mickey in that pattern?



There is a hidden Mickey in the picture.  Look at the water.  What I neat catch.


----------



## bwkwpw

Grandma4ever said:


> There is a hidden Mickey in the picture.  Look at the water.  What I neat catch.



Great Eye!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

My DD standing in the same spot!


----------



## tstobb

The bedroom in one of the cat 3 suites:


----------



## Tink rules

Grandma4ever said:


> There is a hidden Mickey in the picture.  Look at the water.  What I neat catch.




oK... i WAS kidding....      But then again... we see Mickey everywhere, don't we???


----------



## madisonwi

Running on an empty Wonder deck.


----------



## durango kid

This very week, one year ago, this is what my view was...






Castaway Cay, all for may...uhm...I mean me.


----------



## bevtoy

A balcony view of crew pulling into St Maartins, by far the nicest port in the Eastern Carribean Cruise (IMHO)


----------



## brack




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Morning from the verandah off of CC


----------



## tstobb

One of the artificial reefs at Castaway Cay


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Sports Deck (with not so hidden Mickeys)


----------



## disneynewbee

dizzi said:


> Our snorkeling excursion.....could not see anything under the water but on the boat there was plenty to see.



Wow my dds will be over the moon if they get to see this.


----------



## tstobb

The DCL terminal as your ship pulls away


----------



## Maroon

cool shot of both ships!


----------



## brack




----------



## tstobb




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## hgon76

Sapphire beach St Thomas




Deck 4 midship




Pirate party


----------



## cdfl30

Aventures Away!


----------



## pjpoohbear

cdfl30, your work on that photo is awesome! Would love to use it as my background if you are willing. Would you have a size of it that could be used as a desktop background, 1280x854? 

Pj


----------



## tstobb

View of the ship from the cable car in St Thomas






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cdfl30

pjpoohbear said:


> cdfl30, your work on that photo is awesome! Would love to use it as my background if you are willing. Would you have a size of it that could be used as a desktop background, 1280x854?
> 
> Pj




PJ, thanks for your compliments on my photo.  I used a filter called "Topaz Adjust" in photoshop elements.  That is what gave it the dramatic HDR effect.  

The link below is to the large version of this photo on my Flickr page.  You can download it and crop it to fit your desktop.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3418/3283296316_5879d0642d_o.jpg

Thanks!
Candis


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Deck 10 outside Palo


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK




----------



## Andrew DEREK UK




----------



## bevtoy

Where is that? Thanks!




Andrew DEREK UK said:


>


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

bevtoy said:


> Where is that? Thanks!



Cabo San Lucas Mexico, on the Panama crossing cruise, worth the verandah room just for that...


----------



## dizzi

disneynewbee said:


> Wow my dds will be over the moon if they get to see this.



OH it was beautiful........They followed as all the way from where our snorkel area was to about within 10 minutes of the ship which was about 20 minutes.

They were all over and  the guys on the boat knew just how to call them to come over to the sides of our boat.


----------



## dizzi

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> Cabo San Lucas Mexico, on the Panama crossing cruise, worth the verandah room just for that...



Oh Cabo was beautiful!!!!! Wish we had been in a verandah room for thsi cruise but thats okay at least we got to see it.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

CC


----------



## tstobb

The crew pool


----------



## bevtoy

Hallway to Animators Palate


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic docked at PC


----------



## mindy327




----------



## gofenmom

How did you do the neat Castaway Cay pictures at the bottom in your signature?  Thanks, Georgiana


----------



## DVCsince02

gofenmom said:


> How did you do the neat Castaway Cay pictures at the bottom in your signature?  Thanks, Georgiana



HI!  I'm from DE too.


----------



## cdfl30

gofenmom said:


> How did you do the neat Castaway Cay pictures at the bottom in your signature?  Thanks, Georgiana



I'm assuming you asking me about my signature?    I created the collage in Photoshop Elements using photos I took on our Disney cruise last fall.  If you don't own any photo editing software, I recommend Google Picasa which is a free editor you can download from http://www.picasa.com.  It includes a collage tool that will let you create something similar to what I did.  Have fun!

Thanks,
Candis


----------



## ajb1969




----------



## Bareacuda

ajb1969 said:


>



  His excitment is underwhelming! 
      I love it!!!   He looks like one of my DGSs


   Ann


----------



## SNicksed

Here's a few I took from the 2/19/09 Wonder:

I never noticed this on any of my other cruises. LOL





I never saw a chopper flying over CC before. I wondered if someone was being evacuated  




The sail away


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic Elevator Shaft


----------



## bevtoy

Snicksed heres a close up of the post office flag/box


----------



## SNicksed

bevtoy said:


> Snicksed heres a close up of the post office flag/box



Thanks, Bev.  

I can't believe I never noticed it until this past Saturday. It was _only_ my 6th time on the island.


----------



## bevtoy

I love the mural views from the elevator although it does look like Micky is being a bit inappropriate with Minnie




TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Magic Elevator Shaft


----------



## smeecanada




----------



## orlandothebeagle




----------



## esbrick

mindy327 said:


>


OOOO mindy327 where did you get the tat? I'm assuming temporary? Were you able to get these online or in the gift shop? It's awesome!


----------



## scottishwee35

esbrick said:


> OOOO mindy327 where did you get the tat? I'm assuming temporary? Were you able to get these online or in the gift shop? It's awesome!



it look really tattoo? maybe I am wrong? 

Scottishwee35


----------



## esbrick

First Night at Sea, Easter, March 08





DH the DISney Golfer at the Sail Away Party





Oh My Goodness! We're on our way to Port Canaveral! I gotta peee!


----------



## esbrick

scottishwee35 said:


> it look really tattoo? maybe I am wrong?
> 
> Scottishwee35


Oh my goodness if it is real that is great and I'm even more excited! I love it! Can't wait to find out! 

You're right though Scottishwee35 it does look very real!


----------



## mindy327

esbrick said:


> OOOO mindy327 where did you get the tat? I'm assuming temporary? Were you able to get these online or in the gift shop? It's awesome!



Yes IT IS REAL!!!! And the pain was real too. 
It is a favorite to me too. I got it about a year ago in Arizona.


----------



## dizneykids

We've been to CC many times now, but this is from one of our early trips. It is my favorite picture of two of my boys.


----------



## mindy327

mindy327 said:


>



Sorry it didnt attach right.... But the tat is real.


----------



## Kborn

mindy327 said:


> Sorry it didnt attach right.... But the tat is real.



Hey, I've got one of those....check out my siggie.


----------



## esbrick

mindy327 said:


> Yes IT IS REAL!!!! And the pain was real too.
> It is a favorite to me too. I got it about a year ago in Arizona.





mindy327 said:


> Sorry it didnt attach right.... But the tat is real.



  OMGoodness! You rock lady! I'm intending to get a mickey head on my belly, bikini line, right side this weekend and I thought that was cool but yours ROCKS!


----------



## esbrick

Kborn said:


> Hey, I've got one of those....check out my siggie.



Wow you rock too! Those are all great tats! Are they all yours?


----------



## mindy327

Kborn said:


> Hey, I've got one of those....check out my siggie.



OH MY GOSH!!!! LOL! MY DH HAS AN ARIEL TATOO TOO! your DCL tatoo looks great too. Sounds like our family has a lot in common.


----------



## Kborn

esbrick said:


> Wow you rock too! Those are all great tats! Are they all yours?



I hope so, if my wife's legs are that hairy  , I would have to trade her in....


----------



## Kborn

mindy327 said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!! LOL! MY DH HAS AN ARIEL TATOO TOO! your DCL tatoo looks great too. Sounds like our family has a lot in common.



Each tat represents my kids...the Mickey and Minnie represents our ann. date...


----------



## minie_meese

Hope this isn't too many - I had a hard time choosing my favorites.

On the beach at Castaway Cay





Ready for the stingrays





Public beach in Nassau





View of Atlantis from our stateroom





View of the Wonder from atop a hill in Nassau


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

ok...I have looked at over half of the thread and couldn't resist....


----------



## NikkiLovesWDW!

MICKEY! How inappropriate! 

That's hilarious!


----------



## tstobb




----------



## dizzi




----------



## NikkiLovesWDW!

That is very cool! I like how there is no black outline. Did you design that?


----------



## LUVMICKEY

I love all the Tats.  I wish I was brave enough.


----------



## flower91882

At the Tulum Ruins:


----------



## shasess

I'm loving these pics! I really want to get a small Tinkerbell tatoo before our next cruise in May but I'm a big chicken.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Muriel on the other side of the elevator shaft


----------



## bevtoy

St Maartin


----------



## dizzi

NikkiLovesWDW! said:


> That is very cool! I like how there is no black outline. Did you design that?




Yes i did "design" it myself i guess i told the tatoo guy what i wanted and he said......WHAT??????a dn then drew it up for me.

And since the picture of taken I have gone and gotten the black line around it....paid $50 for a black line but it just was wrong to me to have it and no black line.......


----------



## SNicksed




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Goofy Pool on a sea day. Every man, woman and child for themselves.


----------



## delta0413

These pictures are great!  We have just under 4 months to go until we board so I have been looking through all your pictures to help pass the time.

Keep them coming please!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Fitness Center


----------



## tstobb

Lobster night!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Fitness Center




and I can't say i'm surprised it's empty!LOL (i'm sure it wasn't opened yet! )


----------



## smeecanada




----------



## Jasminerk13

I just noticed all the little girls have their hair done in the little twists.  Is this something you can get done on the ship??

thanks!


----------



## caitlinsdad

smeecanada said:


>


This pic brings back found memories,  of me resting on those lounges on sea day.  

Thanks


----------



## dizzi

yes they offer them on the ship.

My Dd got them both times.

My thoughts when seeing the pool was i sure hope they put alot of chemicals in that pool....can you imagaine how many people pee int hat thing in a days time..............


----------



## rbcheek

dizzi said:


> ...My thoughts when seeing the pool was i sure hope they put alot of chemicals in that pool....can you imagaine how many people pee int hat thing in a days time..............



What a thing to think about before diving in...


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

dizzi said:


> My thoughts when seeing the pool was i sure hope they put alot of chemicals in that pool....can you imagaine how many people pee int hat thing in a days time..............



The CMs closed the pool about 20 minutes later and cleaned the pool. Here is a picture of the pool with no water as they were cleaning it.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

A sunny morning at Topsiders unlike the 9 inches of snow here in Delaware.


----------



## tstobb

Wait for me!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Double your pleasure!


----------



## Tink rules

I would have LOVED to have seen that...


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## DVCsince02

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> A sunny morning at Topsiders unlike the 9 inches of snow here in Delaware.



I feel your pain.  I'm in DE too.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

DVCsince02 said:


> I feel your pain.  I'm in DE too.



At least the snow stopped. Now it is a balmy 19 degrees with wind chill of 4. I need a cruise to CC quick.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> At least the snow stopped. Now it is a balmy 19 degrees with wind chill of 4. I need a cruise to CC quick.



Oh my goodness, the water is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## ScotnSteph

I have been enjoying the Photo of the Day thread for quite a while. Thanks everyone for sharing your wonderful photos. I think I will jump in and contribute now. It's cold in Indiana so I think I will start with something to warm me up.





My view of Serenity Bay. Taken from my lounger on the adult only beach.


----------



## woj68

Chip 'n Dale Express said:


> Double your pleasure!



Great shot Tyler.  

Where was this taken? Haven't see this perspective before.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

woj68 said:


> Where was this taken? Haven't see this perspective before.



The Magic met up with the Wonder on 11/1/07 in Nassau when tropical storm Noel hit CC and was not cleaned up in time for the Magic to dock. Here is another shot


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

woj68 said:


> Great shot Tyler.
> 
> Where was this taken? Haven't see this perspective before.


It was taken in Nassau, on Nov 1, 2007. Due to Hurricane Noel, the Magic was diverted to Nassau instead of Castaway Cay. 

It was very hard to get a nice shot of both ships without the tacky red funnel of a floating milk carton in the background.


----------



## woj68

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> The Magic met up with the Wonder on 11/1/07 in Nassau when tropical storm Noel hit CC and was not cleaned up in time for the Magic to dock. Here is another shot





Chip 'n Dale Express said:


> It was taken in Nassau, on Nov 1, 2007. Due to Hurricane Noel, the Magic was diverted to Nassau instead of Castaway Cay.
> 
> It was very hard to get a nice shot of both ships without the tacky red funnel of a floating milk carton in the background.



What a great photo op. Great shots, both of you.


----------



## DVCsince02

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> At least the snow stopped. Now it is a balmy 19 degrees with wind chill of 4. I need a cruise to CC quick.



We have 2 planned this year.  Our 1st in May and our 2nd in June.


----------



## kileybeth

Great Pics!  Planning my families very first cruise and living vicariously through the trip reports and photos until then!  

DVCsince02 and TIGGER/POOH4   Hello from Delaware!   My kiddos where building snow forts all day today!


----------



## tiggerandpooh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpmn4SPqIeQ

Here is a link to the first cutting of steel for the new Disney ship at the Meyer-Werft shipyard in Germany


----------



## Kurby

sweet - thanks for posting the video


----------



## smeecanada

Galley beverage station between Luminere's and Parrot Cay restaurants


----------



## ScotnSteph

Ducky Williams, a Disney artist, was on our 2005 Disney Wonder cruise. He held animation classes and talks. It was great. He drew many characters and even taught us how to draw Mickey Mouse. We were lucky enough to receive several of his drawings. 






He even signed a Mickey Mouse I drew. What a nice guy because my Mickey was nothing like his! My ears are a bit lopsided. It was a lot of fun though and I am amazed at how well it did turn out. I am not an artist. Ducky just gave really good instructions.


----------



## Kurby

oh wow - is this one done only on the 7 days?

i'd love to attend one of those classes


----------



## ScotnSteph

Kurby said:


> oh wow - is this one done only on the 7 days?
> 
> i'd love to attend one of those classes



We were on a 4 day cruise, but I think it followed a DVC member cruise. I know Ducky would come an several cruises a year as a special guest. Does anybody know if he still does this?


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

kileybeth said:


> Great Pics!  Planning my families very first cruise and living vicariously through the trip reports and photos until then!
> 
> DVCsince02 and TIGGER/POOH4   Hello from Delaware!   My kiddos where building snow forts all day today!



Hello back to fellow Delaware DISser's. Wish I was joining DVCsince02 in May and June. Have a great time and think of us. We have to wait until October (220 days). I want to see this.






Not this.


----------



## smeecanada

ScotnSteph said:


> We were on a 4 day cruise, but I think it followed a DVC member cruise. I know Ducky would come an several cruises a year as a special guest. Does anybody know if he still does this?



He was on our EB Repo cruise last August.  He gave a presentation in the Theatre.  We also got a litho drawn by Ducky commenorating the voyage.
Well worth seeing if you are lucky to be on a cruise with him.

He did some drawing of the characters sessions and visited the kids clubs as well.


----------



## tigger2002

Scotnsteph,
What type of camera do you have?  The photos look pretty sharp.

<


----------



## BethC1952

ScotnSteph said:


> We were on a 4 day cruise, but I think it followed a DVC member cruise. I know Ducky would come an several cruises a year as a special guest. Does anybody know if he still does this?


He was on our December, 2007 EB cruise.  I had the pleasure of chatting with him in the pool one afternoon.  I do some 3D art and a bit of animation (in-house training videos, etc.) and it was fascinating to talk to someone like him!  I also won one of his drawings.  Once my living room is finished it will hang in a frame in a place of honor!

Beth


----------



## Tink rules

Kurby said:


> oh wow - is this one done only on the 7 days?
> 
> i'd love to attend one of those classes





ScotnSteph said:


> We were on a 4 day cruise, but I think it followed a DVC member cruise. I know Ducky would come an several cruises a year as a special guest. Does anybody know if he still does this?



Ducky does special itinerary cruises... sometimes they advertise them as special programs that you sign up for with Ducky... on the longer special cruises or on holidays they may have him on board to entertain and educate... he did draw your own Mickey classes on the WB PC repo... (sometimes they will have other animators on board, but it is not a regularly scheduled event...) 

He will sketch the whole time he is talking and at the end they raffle them off... my mom won a Daisy Duck... (I SO wanted the Tink...)


----------



## disney honeymooners

Everyone Waving goodbye to us


----------



## tiggerandpooh

ScotnSteph said:


> We were on a 4 day cruise, but I think it followed a DVC member cruise. I know Ducky would come an several cruises a year as a special guest. Does anybody know if he still does this?



He was on our B2B cruise in July of 2008, He is a very nice gentlemen


----------



## ScotnSteph

tigger2002 said:


> Scotnsteph,
> What type of camera do you have?  The photos look pretty sharp.
> 
> <



Thanks for the compliment. The camera is in the Florida Keys right now with my DH, but if memory serves me right it is a Kodak DX6490. We have had it for a while and really like it. It has a great lens. The body is bulky which appealed to us when we bought it. Sometimes we wish it were less bulky and easier to travel with, but it does take great pictures and fairly good video. My DH takes much better pictures than I do. He has a much steadier hand.


----------



## ScotnSteph

This shot was taken from the pier in Nassau.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

St. Marteen


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy

Does anyone have pictures of  Martgueritavilles in the Carribean and Key West?


----------



## tstobb

Mt Rustmore


----------



## ScotnSteph

I love this picture that my DH took. He is always looking for interesting angles. I also love lounging on Deck 4 with a good book. Although, I can never stay awake!


----------



## tstobb

Sunset over Jetty Park as the ship leaves Port Canaveral


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

ScotnSteph said:


> I love this picture that my DH took. He is always looking for interesting angles. I also love lounging on Deck 4 with a good book. Although, I can never stay awake!



What a great shot!!! I'm going to try to remember to take those kind of pics when we are on the Wonder.


----------



## Hollyann

That is an AMAZING pic!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## dizzi




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Goofy's Galley


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Hey Lynn, I have that same red Mickey Mouse luggage that I see in your picture of getting ready for the drill.  I LOVE that luggage....not only is it MICKEY MOUSE, it is so easy to push through the airport.   

By the way....the best part of my day is coming home from work and getting on the DISboards to check THIS thread!  Then I go into daydream mode as I look at any new pictures that have been posted!  So, thanks everyone!!


----------



## dizzi

Ha!

We got that luggage when it went on sale on the Disney Store online.

We got it in Red, Taupe and Grey.

I love the way it swivels and is soo easy to roll in the airports


----------



## ScotnSteph

PLane near Serenity Bay area.


----------



## tstobb

Pirates!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Cofe Cafe food


----------



## Disneyfalcon

ScotnSteph said:


> I love this picture that my DH took. He is always looking for interesting angles. I also love lounging on Deck 4 with a good book. Although, I can never stay awake!



Great angle!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Deck 9


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Not mine but a little giggle on a cruise theme...


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## dahuffy

dizzi said:


> Oh Cabo was beautiful!!!!! Wish we had been in a verandah room for thsi cruise but thats okay at least we got to see it.



It was wonderful trip,wasn't it?


----------



## dahuffy

mindy327 said:


>



I *Love* your tat!!


----------



## dahuffy

Kborn said:


> Hey, I've got one of those....check out my siggie.



Beautiful work! By the way,what is Mickey standing on in the last picture? I'm wanting to get a Tink in blue jeans tatted on my shoulder.


----------



## dinahfig

Here are some pics from our cruise in 2006...


----------



## brack




----------



## TheDisneyGirl02




----------



## Keira1387

Pirate night!


----------



## Kborn

dahuffy said:


> Beautiful work! By the way,what is Mickey standing on in the last picture? I'm wanting to get a Tink in blue jeans tatted on my shoulder.



A drum...the drum is covering a very bad Mickey Tat   I had a Mickey head there, but the artist thought it would be funny to make Mickey look Mad...


----------



## dredick

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Cofe Cafe food


I sooo wanted to stop here last cruise..but was to busy...can't wait till next year..no kids..free time!!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

CC


----------



## Kurby

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Cofe Cafe food



wow - where is this?


----------



## ibouncetoo

Kurby said:


> wow - where is this?


 
In Cove Cafe, the adult coffee bar.  It isn't always full and the contents vary from day to day (I think based on previous night's left over treats).

They are complimentary, so you can grab a treat to go with your cafe mocha.

On the Westbound Panama cruise, Benita, the barista set aside some cookies for a group of us 'old geezers' many nights, as we'd pop in for some late night hot chocolate or end of the day adult beverage.



And in case y'all didn't know, there are good munchies in Diversions during the day too:  hot dogs, wings, poppers and other assorted surprises.  

.


----------



## smeecanada

ibouncetoo said:


> And in case y'all didn't know, there are good munchies in Diversions during the day too:  hot dogs, wings, poppers and other assorted surprises.
> 
> .



I'll need to check this out in July.  Wings are my current food craving.

Those little eclairs at the  bottom of the photo from Cove Cafe - are too die for.  Yum!


----------



## Avonlady1001

YUM!! I LOVE ECLAIRS!  Seeing all these pics has me SO EXCITED to take my first cruise! Can't wait to post my own pics here when we get back.     Leaving in 593 days!  LOLOL  Guess I have a ways to go. Oh, well! All the more time to enjoy all your pics!  Keep em coming!


----------



## Kurby

looking at all these pictures is making me want to go soooooo much

i've got about 60 days left until our first cruise and it's taking way to long to get here


----------



## Kurby

agrrr it's even worse - i just say my ticker and it's 62 days not 60

never though 2 days would make such a big deal LOL


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

Secret Aft Deck - All ready for my VR!


----------



## tstobb

Pulling up to the parking area


----------



## Disneyfalcon

DisneyDmbNut said:


> Secret Aft Deck - All ready for my VR!



DisneyDmbNut, I can never see your pictures! I might be the only one, but they never show up for me.  I don't know why?  I'm sad because I'd love to see them!


----------



## Kurby

DisneyDmbNut said:


> Secret Aft Deck - All ready for my VR!




what's VR?


----------



## Kurby

tstobb said:


> Pulling up to the parking area



would it be really bad if i rolled down the window and sat on the ledge while taking pics of th ship driving up??


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

Disneyfalcon said:


> DisneyDmbNut, I can never see your pictures! I might be the only one, but they never show up for me.  I don't know why?  I'm sad because I'd love to see them!



really?? That is weird..can you see the link below
http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slidesh...&Uy=-6wm7ag&Ux=0&UV=662850205648_428607419605

i think you are the first person to ever say you can't see my pictures..I have somewhat of a reputation as a photofreak over on the wedding boards!  

Kurby -a VR is a Disney Fairy Tale Vow Renewal..a wedding for people who are already legally married


----------



## Disneyfalcon

DisneyDmbNut said:


> really?? That is weird..can you see the link below
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slidesh...&Uy=-6wm7ag&Ux=0&UV=662850205648_428607419605
> 
> i think you are the first person to ever say you can't see my pictures..I have somewhat of a reputation as a photofreak over on the wedding boards!
> 
> Kurby -a VR is a Disney Fairy Tale Vow Renewal..a wedding for people who are already legally married



Thanks!  I'll go look at them there!  I can see everyone else's, I have no idea why I can't see yours!


----------



## moet7

ibouncetoo said:


> In Cove Cafe, the adult coffee bar.  It isn't always full and the contents vary from day to day (I think based on previous night's left over treats).
> 
> They are complimentary, so you can grab a treat to go with your cafe mocha.
> 
> On the Westbound Panama cruise, Benita, the barista set aside some cookies for a group of us 'old geezers' many nights, as we'd pop in for some late night hot chocolate or end of the day adult beverage.
> 
> 
> 
> And in case y'all didn't know, there are good munchies in Diversions during the day too:  hot dogs, wings, poppers and other assorted surprises.
> 
> .




So all the bakery in the Cove cafe are FREE?  do you have to ask for it, or are you able to pick up what you want yourself?  

What about the coffee?  I'm guessing you have to pay for that?

What about the hot chocolate, is there a charge for that as well?

Thanks for the info


----------



## smeecanada

moet7 said:


> So all the bakery in the Cove cafe are FREE?  do you have to ask for it, or are you able to pick up what you want yourself?
> 
> What about the coffee?  I'm guessing you have to pay for that?
> 
> What about the hot chocolate, is there a charge for that as well?
> 
> Thanks for the info



The drinks cost, the appies/desserts don't.  Enjoy.


----------



## tstobb

Kurby said:


> would it be really bad if i rolled down the window and sat on the ledge while taking pics of th ship driving up??



We actually asked the limo drive once if we could stand up out of the sunroof and take pictures  but he said he didn't want his permit pulled


----------



## ScotnSteph




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Cove Cafe


----------



## pperfectmom

After about a week, I have finally made it through the 200+ pages. Thanks to all that have posted these wonderful pictures. I couldn't possibly be more excited about finally taking a cruise(even though it's waaaay more than a year away ).


----------



## ibouncetoo

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Cove Cafe


 

This is now my favorite corner....since they took the computers out.


----------



## Tink rules

Kurby said:


> would it be really bad if i rolled down the window and sat on the ledge while taking pics of th ship driving up??



Well... the ship "drives" up somewhere around dawn...    (never mind...) 



ibouncetoo said:


> This is now my favorite corner....since they took the computers out.



WHAT??? no more checking my email and stealing extra cookies???


----------



## Grandma4ever

Tink rules said:


> WHAT??? no more checking my email and stealing extra cookies???



I believe Quite Cove is equiped with wi fii if you bring your own lap top.  Of course the same charges apply.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Stitch


----------



## DLW8

DCLLVR said:


> Yes, we brought those with us, they are plastic wine glasses ... that is a margarita in the picture.  We brought wine, rum, and tequila, Cointreau & margarita mix for margaritas and mixed our own drinks in the stateroom.




Now I know what to add to my packing list for December!!


----------



## scrapgirl3

OK,  I couldn't resist adding this:  This is my son throwing up in a bucket on a private charter ship at the Grand Caymans.  I was a negligant parent and didn't give him any medication before the trip, although I gave my older children, my husband, and myself medication.  I thought he was so young that he wouldn't get sick.  Boy was I wrong!!  Needless to say he didn't enjoy the snorkeling that day!


----------



## scrapgirl3

sorry, double post


----------



## Kurby

didn't show up.


----------



## Kurby

> And now, that same son later the same day. It's actually a video but it will make you smile! (Its sideways, I don't know how to change it).
> 
> <embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i684.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid684.photobucket.com/albums/vv206/Scrapgirl3/152.flv">



hey scrapgirl - here's your video you tried to post

http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv206/Scrapgirl3/?action=view&current=152.flv


----------



## tstobb

How the terminal looks when you arrive extra early & they've just opened up


----------



## Maroon

Acapulco???


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

'Till we meet again


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

CC Post Office


----------



## LUVMICKEY

Oh how I wish we were sitting on Castaway Cay right now.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Ok question...........when will they start booking trips for the Dream & Fantasy.  I would love to take an inaugural cruise.  I was within the first 5 months on the Wonder, but I would love to be first this time.
My Mom & I on a Jan 1999 Wonder cruise............Sorry for the quality these are scanned photos.  Since I asked a ? I had to post a pic right.


----------



## tstobb




----------



## mindy327

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> CC Post Office



Is it just me, or does this picture make you really want to go to Castaway Cay?!!!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

I'm ready to go back to CC. Here is the snorkeling lagoon as the Magic is docking.


----------



## ibouncetoo

Anybody have pictures of the ladies locker room in the spa?  I'd love to see how it's set up.

.


----------



## anewmac

ibouncetoo said:


> Anybody have pictures of the ladies locker room in the spa?  I'd love to see how it's set up.
> 
> .



I only have me sitting on a lounge chair but found these


----------



## dizzi

Disneygrl36 said:


> Ok question...........when will they start booking trips for the Dream & Fantasy.  I would love to take an inaugural cruise.  I was within the first 5 months on the Wonder, but I would love to be first this time.



HI Melanie!!!!!

That would be cool to be on the first voyage!!!



Couple pictures from our excursion in Cabo San Lucas!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Port Canaveral as the Magic docks way before dawn.


----------



## alwayslisad

^ that is a sad picture..... that means the trip is over.......  great pic though!! but still sad.........


----------



## elgerber

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Port Canaveral as the Magic docks way before dawn.



For some reason this pic makes me very depressed...


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

elgerber said:


> For some reason this pic makes me very depressed...




Sorry, how about a happy picture of the excitement of boarding the Magic through the hidden Mickey.


----------



## alwayslisad

YAHHHHHH YAHHHHHHH


----------



## elgerber

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Sorry, how about a happy picture of the excitement of boarding the Magic through the hidden Mickey.




Much better thanks!!!  I think it was more depressing, since I know that I was getting up to get off the ship at the very time you took that picture.  I much prefer this memory!


----------



## jns

Disneygrl36 said:


> Ok question...........when will they start booking trips for the Dream & Fantasy.  I would love to take an inaugural cruise.  I was within the first 5 months on the Wonder, but I would love to be first this time.
> My Mom & I on a Jan 1999 Wonder cruise............Sorry for the quality these are scanned photos.  Since I asked a ? I had to post a pic right.



i would love to do one of these cruises too 

anyone any idea


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

elgerber said:


> Much better thanks!!!  I think it was more depressing, since I know that I was getting up to get off the ship at the very time you took that picture.  I much prefer this memory!



I guess you spotted a few parrotheads in paradise T-shirts in the picture.


----------



## elgerber

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> I guess you spotted a few parrotheads in paradise T-shirts in the picture.



The red ones?  We have on idea who they were, those weren't our parrothead t-shirts.  I know this is our cruise cuz you sent me all those wonderful night shots from our little detour to Nassau!!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic in Nassau


----------



## LUVMICKEY

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Magic in Nassau



Nice Pic, I so wish I was there.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The weld where the front and back parts of the Magic were joined. The weld is the line to the left of the ladder. The weld is located at the front stairwell of the ship.


----------



## Sinderelly

I just wanted to thank everyone for taking time to post pictures. I look at them everyday at work. Hoping the time passes quickly until our first cruise!


----------



## fabumouse

Sinderelly said:


> Hoping the time passes quickly until our first cruise!




Oh - it will!! You will realize 3 weeks from the cruise that your pirate gear is not quite right, or you don't know exactly how Shutters works, and "where are my tip envelopes" and "I need to make magnets for my door!" and fish extenders, $1 dollar bills, pillowcases to be signed, excursion plans, formal night clothing, rolling cooler, over the door shoe holder... and and.....


Phew! The last few months go shockingly quickly.


----------



## fabumouse

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Sorry, how about a happy picture of the excitement of boarding the Magic through the hidden Mickey.



One of the things I love about Dis. over non Dis folks is my non-Dis friends said - "what hidden Mickey?"  

You know the one you WALK RIGHT INTO - the one that isn't exactly hidden.

"There's a Mickey Head there?   "


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

fabumouse said:


> One of the things I love about Dis. over non Dis folks is my non-Dis friends said - "what hidden Mickey?"
> 
> You know the one you WALK RIGHT INTO - the one that isn't exactly hidden.
> 
> "There's a Mickey Head there?   "



Now that's just sad...imagine life without hidden mickeys!?     Did you get your non-Dis friends properly trained to spot hidden mickeys?


----------



## rbcheek

Luckymomoftwo said:


> Now that's just sad...imagine life without hidden mickeys!?     Did you get your non-Dis friends properly trained to spot hidden mickeys?








Well, here's my hidden mickey (honest, it was a happy accident)
(hint.. look on top of my head)


----------



## Tink rules

I LOVE it!!!  

You know... Magic just happens...


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

rbcheek said:


> Well, here's my hidden mickey (honest, it was a happy accident)
> (hint.. look on top of my head)



That's awesome!  Especially since it was an accident!


----------



## Kurby

rbcheek said:


> Well, here's my hidden mickey (honest, it was a happy accident)
> (hint.. look on top of my head)




a cute lopsided mickey


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Goofy


----------



## bevtoy

I love this photo!




TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Goofy


----------



## tjbaggott

I love how the room stewards (is that what they are called), always did something in the room that would make the kids laugh and smile upon returning from a day out!  In this case, my DH had forgotten his sunglasses in the room when we were in Nassau, and when we came back, "somebody else was wearing them"!





[/IMG]


----------



## tstobb




----------



## Luckymomoftwo

tstobb said:


>


That's a really nice family picture of you!  I like how everyone is matching!  We have a picture of our family just like this, except my sister-in-law is a little challenged when it comes to taking pictures and she cut off the Mickey ears!!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic at CC


----------



## ntheory

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Magic at CC






Hmmmm ... bow first.  Was that a double dip??


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

ntheory said:


> Hmmmm ... bow first.  Was that a double dip??



This was not a double dip. We have sailed on the Wonder twice and backed in both times (6/07 and 10/07) and on the Magic twice and both times went in bow first (5/08 Western and 10/08 Eastern). I guess it is luck of the draw. Usually the ship backs in.


----------



## ntheory

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> This was not a double dip. We have sailed on the Wonder twice and backed in both times (6/07 and 10/07) and on the Magic twice and both times went in bow first (5/08 Western and 10/08 Eastern). I guess it is luck of the draw. Usually the ship backs in.





Yep.  We were on a double-dip last fall - pulled in forward once and backed in once.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

I love it when the ship pulls into CC bow first.  The pictures that the professional photographers take of you with the ship in the background (just a short walk past the ship) just look so much nicer with the bow of the ship rather than the ships "backside".   

But, quite honestly, I don't care which way the captain is able to dock the ship at CC, all I care is that we get to enjoy Disney's little slice of paradise.  We were on a 3 night cruise once and we weren't able to dock at CC because the undercurrents were too strong.


----------



## ntheory

Luckymomoftwo said:


> I love it when the ship pulls into CC bow first.  The pictures that the professional photographers take of you with the ship in the background (just a short walk past the ship) just look so much nicer with the bow of the ship rather than the ships "backside".
> 
> But, quite honestly, I don't care which way the captain is able to dock the ship at CC, all I care is that we get to enjoy Disney's little slice of paradise.  We were on a 3 night cruise once and we weren't able to dock at CC because the undercurrents were too strong.






Ah ... and see.  I have a certain ... LOVE for that ship's backside.   Our rooms were 8600 and 8602 - the last two rooms on the ship.   They were awesome, awesome, awesome rooms, and I loved having them in the picture with us on CC.  

Different perspectives.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

ntheory said:


> Ah ... and see.  I have a certain ... LOVE for that ship's backside.   Our rooms were 8600 and 8602 - the last two rooms on the ship.   They were awesome, awesome, awesome rooms, and I loved having them in the picture with us on CC.
> 
> Different perspectives.



8600? was this your verandah? I would love to have that size verandah.


----------



## ntheory

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> 8600? was this your verandah? I would love to have that size verandah.





Actually ... that's the veranda for 8602, and it was INCREDIBLE.  We loved it.  That's a Cat 3, and we had 2 adjoining ones last time (8600 and 8602) We're in a Cat 2 this time, but we debated on getting on the wait list for those rooms again.  They are handicapped rooms, and they aren't available this far out unless you have need of the accessibility.  We don't.


I think we're going to stick with our Cat 2 just to try it out.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

ntheory said:


> Actually ... that's the veranda for 8602, and it was INCREDIBLE.  We loved it.  That's a Cat 3, and we had 2 adjoining ones last time (8600 and 8602) We're in a Cat 2 this time, but we debated on getting on the wait list for those rooms again.  They are handicapped rooms, and they aren't available this far out unless you have need of the accessibility.  We don't.
> 
> 
> I think we're going to stick with our Cat 2 just to try it out.



Have a great time in the Cat 2. I see you are on the Halloween cruise. We were on the Wonder Halloween cruise last year and had a geat time. Maybe you'll have an Elvis sighting.


----------



## ntheory

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Have a great time in the Cat 2. I see you are on the Halloween cruise. We were on the Wonder Halloween cruise last year and had a geat time. Maybe you'll have an Elvis sighting.





LOL!  Perhaps, we will!  Cute picture!!!

I'm looking forward to the Cat 2.  We're all waiting patiently to find out how they are going to handle the Halloween cruise since we embark on the 31st.  I really kind of hope they push it to the 1st so that we have a little longer to get ready and such.  We'll see, I suppose.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

ntheory said:


> Ah ... and see.  I have a certain ... LOVE for that ship's backside.   Our rooms were 8600 and 8602 - the last two rooms on the ship.   They were awesome, awesome, awesome rooms, and I loved having them in the picture with us on CC.
> 
> Different perspectives.




Are those the rooms with the HUGE verandahs/decks that people can see while they're sitting at BBB/Topsiders?  We had dinner mates on one of our cruises that were in one of those rooms and I was sooooo jealous!  I guess I can see your perspective...I would LOVE to be able to show somebody that picture from CC and say "This was my stateroom, right here!"


----------



## ntheory

Luckymomoftwo said:


> Are those the rooms with the HUGE verandahs/decks that people can see while they're sitting at BBB/Topsiders?  We had dinner mates on one of our cruises that were in one of those rooms and I was sooooo jealous!  I guess I can see your perspective...I would LOVE to be able to show somebody that picture from CC and say "This was my stateroom, right here!"





Those would be the ones.  They were pretty great rooms.  No complaints at all.  Still not sure we won't get on the waiting list for them again .....


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Wonder at CC


----------



## tstobb

Wow, 7 years ago and our 1st cruise on the Magic


----------



## Tigger98

It's been almost 6 months since we walked through ...






Now we are dreaming of DCL for 2011/2012


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic's bridge


----------



## tchoney

This picture is of the fruit cart on Castaway Cay.







This is a pic from the ship.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

CC from the observation tower


----------



## MiknMinMouse

Here's the Magic at Cozumel




Here's part of the lunch buffet at Topsiders


----------



## Chiefos

Costa Maya 2008


----------



## castlegazer

where are those photos from?


----------



## dizzi

I was wondering too, the play area seems fun.


----------



## tchoney

When we went to Puerto Vallarta, my family left the ship and walked to the Krystal Resort.  I would highly recommend it to other families.  They only ask that you spend money at the poolside bar and restaurant and you can use the pool for free.


----------



## Dr.Girlfriend

The Magic and the Wonder in Nassau in 2007:


----------



## Dr.Girlfriend




----------



## Kurby

how often does this happen?  






Dr.Girlfriend said:


> The Magic and the Wonder in Nassau in 2007:


----------



## Dr.Girlfriend

Kurby said:


> how often does this happen?




I don't think it's very often.  There was a hurricane when we went (November 2007) and I *believe* that the Magic went to Nassau instead of CC that day.


----------



## dizzi

I was on that cruise.
It was a great sight to see!!!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Sunrise through the clouds


----------



## LUVMICKEY

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Sunrise through the clouds



Beautiful Picture


----------



## tstobb

Line-up of cruise ships in Nassau


----------



## cdfl30

Outside Palo:


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Sunset leaving CC


----------



## Scooby3x1y

I love everyone's pictures.  It took me several days, but I got through the whole thread.  I love the unique pictures that nobody else has gotten.  Here is one that was taken a few years back, October 2004.  Right after Frances and Jeanne, came Ivan.  We missed GC because Ivan obliterated the port and a lot of the island.  Maybe the cruise after us saw the sign, but it was too cute and totally like Disney, so I had to take a picture. 





[/IMG]


----------



## Dr.Girlfriend

Scooby3x1y said:


> I love everyone's pictures.  It took me several days, but I got through the whole thread.  I love the unique pictures that nobody else has gotten.  Here is one that was taken a few years back, October 2004.  Right after Frances and Jeanne, came Ivan.  We missed GC because Ivan obliterated the port and a lot of the island.  Maybe the cruise after us saw the sign, but it was too cute and totally like Disney, so I had to take a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



That IS really neat!


----------



## Dr.Girlfriend

kimmielee said:


> ok.... I'll post it but .... Oh my ... I hope i don't get into trouble...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to take a picture... It was in nassau on the carriage tour!
> 
> 
> 
> sandy, that's too funny!  I've seen your's over on the cb as well and have done the same thing.  You, however... Have the husband... I ... Well, don't!  My son loves the pic since we have a cat!



hahahahaha!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Philipsburg, St. Marteen


----------



## bevtoy

Heres the rest of the boat dock!


----------



## tstobb

The *other* outside of Palo


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Lilo and Stitch at the kids club


----------



## PirateSnowmen

These are of the shuttle launch from our 3/15/09 Wonder Cruise:


----------



## tstobb




----------



## figment52

Here's what you see when everyone else goes ashore


----------



## lck33

I really love all these pictures.  This is will  be our first cruise and well these just keep building up our excitement!  My DD8 and I check almost every day for a new picture.  It's kinda like our little countdown  So thank you to everyone!


----------



## Kelly Lou

PirateSnowmen said:


> These are of the shuttle launch from our 3/15/09 Wonder Cruise:





How far out were you when this happened? How cool was that!?!


----------



## dvc4life

Dr.Girlfriend said:


> The Magic and the Wonder in Nassau in 2007:




I would love to see this in person!  I have sailed on both of the ships but never seen them both together.  Thanks for posting this shot!  It is soooooo coooool.


----------



## cookiebrito

Can't wait till my next cruise!!!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Deck 10 looking forward


----------



## PirateSnowmen

Kelly Lou said:


> How far out were you when this happened? How cool was that!?!



I believe they said we were about 20 miles out. We left port around 5 and the shuttle launched at 7:45-ish. I think the real time was 7:42 or 7:43. Something like that.

It was awesome. We were standing at deck 10 aft along with just about everyone else on the ship!  There were a lot of people down on deck 9 aft also. They played the shuttle launch on the ariel view television and had the sound playing on speakers so we could hear on deck 10 aft. It was awesome to hear the countdown on the speakers and then to look up and actually see the shuttle going up. 

My dad was on deck 9 aft against the railing and videotaped the whole thing. I recorded part of it on my camera as well.


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

PirateSnowmen, thanks for posting your photos. It must have been an amazing experience.

I watched it online, from Scotland. It must have been awesome to have watched it from the Wonder.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Magic docked at PC


----------



## dizzi

PirateSnowmen said:


> I believe they said we were about 20 miles out. We left port around 5 and the shuttle launched at 7:45-ish. I think the real time was 7:42 or 7:43. Something like that.
> 
> It was awesome. We were standing at deck 10 aft along with just about everyone else on the ship!  There were a lot of people down on deck 9 aft also. They played the shuttle launch on the ariel view television and had the sound playing on speakers so we could hear on deck 10 aft. It was awesome to hear the countdown on the speakers and then to look up and actually see the shuttle going up.
> 
> My dad was on deck 9 aft against the railing and videotaped the whole thing. I recorded part of it on my camera as well.



We saw it from our backyard....and we live in Fort Luaderdale....2.5 hours away.  Have seen one up close too so i am sure it is cool out on the ship.


----------



## westjones

PirateSnowmen said:


> I believe they said we were about 20 miles out. We left port around 5 and the shuttle launched at 7:45-ish. I think the real time was 7:42 or 7:43. Something like that.
> 
> It was awesome. We were standing at deck 10 aft along with just about everyone else on the ship!  There were a lot of people down on deck 9 aft also. They played the shuttle launch on the ariel view television and had the sound playing on speakers so we could hear on deck 10 aft. It was awesome to hear the countdown on the speakers and then to look up and actually see the shuttle going up.
> 
> My dad was on deck 9 aft against the railing and videotaped the whole thing. I recorded part of it on my camera as well.



Oh Man!  I am happy for you guys, but we were on the Wonder right before you and they were suppose to launch while we were on and we were going to get to see it, but it was delayed.  Anyway, your pictures help take away some of our pain of missing it.   Thanks,
DJ


----------



## eeyore7360




----------



## PirateSnowmen




----------



## Luckymomoftwo

PirateSnowmen said:


>



I sure hope the super pale guy doing the "peace" sign with his hand in the air brought some sunblock with him on his cruise!  (especially if he hangs out on deck shirtless.


----------



## smeecanada

PirateSnowmen said:


>




Nice pic.  Did you take it from Deck 10?


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

New Year's Eve Cruise 2008:


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Kids in queue for the Mickey slide


----------



## PirateSnowmen

smeecanada said:


> Nice pic.  Did you take it from Deck 10?



Thank you and yes, I did. Deck 10 - opposite end of the goofy pool from the stage. Right above one of the hot tubs.


----------



## PirateSnowmen




----------



## Luckymomoftwo

PirateSnowmen said:


>



WOW!  I've seen some spectacular sunset and sunrise pictures, but I think this one could be the best one I've ever seen!


----------



## eeyore7360

Our Hero!


----------



## Nik's Mom

It's been a while since I've posted on the DCL Picture thread. Here's one from our May 2007 4 night Wonder cruise.
An empty mickey pool!


----------



## scottishwee35

PirateSnowmen said:


>



Beautiful photo

Scottishwee35


----------



## Disneyfalcon




----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Disneyfalcon said:


>



Beautiful.  Love the array of colors.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

Disneyfalcon said:


>



I was thinking the exact same thing TeamTinkerbell, the colors are so vivid.  Very beautiful.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

LuvMickey,  great minds think alike.  
Where was this picture taken?


----------



## Disneyfalcon

TeamTinkerbell said:


> LuvMickey,  great minds think alike.
> Where was this picture taken?



Thanks guys!  I was on the sidewalk behind the family beach.  Early in the morning, obviously!


----------



## dvc4life

PirateSnowmen said:


>




WOW!!!!  Gorgeous photo!


----------



## Nik's Mom

Disneyfalcon said:


> Thanks guys!  I was on the sidewalk behind the family beach.  Early in the morning, obviously!



Would you mind sharing what type of camera you used. The colors are so vivid!


----------



## dizzi

DH and I at the Port in CABO....Just purchased our WABO!!!







Guards in CABO!  Probablly making sure We didnt take too much WABO back on board with us!!!


----------



## Nik's Mom

Castaway Cay





My son touching the pretty blue water for the first time.


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Nik's Mom said:


> Would you mind sharing what type of camera you used. The colors are so vivid!



Sure!  I have a Canon Digital Rebel Xsi.  I've had several in this line and been happy with all of them.  I believe I had a 50mm prime lens on at the time.


----------



## Nik's Mom

Thanks, Disneyfalcon! I'm a camera junkie.


----------



## tigger2002

My son uses the Rebel xti with the 50mm 1.4 lens quite a bit.  Lots of his photos at 


http://nathanguinnphotography.zenfolio.com/

<


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Nik's Mom said:


> Thanks, Disneyfalcon! I'm a camera junkie.



Me too!  I just preordered the new waterproof canon d10.  I am praying that it gets here before our May cruise!!



tigger2002 said:


> My son uses the Rebel xti with the 50mm 1.4 lens quite a bit.  Lots of his photos at
> 
> 
> http://nathanguinnphotography.zenfolio.com/
> 
> <



It's a great lens!  Your son does have some beautiful pictures.


----------



## HockeyDad




----------



## TeamTinkerbell

HockeyDad said:


>



That's a great shot too!! which beach is this on CC?


----------



## Nik's Mom

tigger2002 said:


> My son uses the Rebel xti with the 50mm 1.4 lens quite a bit.  Lots of his photos at
> 
> 
> http://nathanguinnphotography.zenfolio.com/
> 
> <



Wow! Beautiful photography. I will have to use my 50mm more often! I use a Nikon D70 camera.


----------



## Grandma4ever

HockeyDad said:


>



I believe this beach is closest to the snorkeling lagoon on Castaway.  Somebody please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## eeyore7360




----------



## Bareacuda

CC/ SB    I figured out how to post


----------



## Grandma4ever

Bareacuda said:


> CC/ SB    I figured out how to post



That is a wonderful picture.  Was that from this past fall?  It's alway's nice to run into folks I've met on the boards.  Hope all is well with both of you.  Lois


----------



## Nik's Mom

Castaway Cay, with Wonder and the Flying Dutchman.


----------



## Bareacuda

Grandma4ever said:


> That is a wonderful picture.  Was that from this past fall?  It's alway's nice to run into folks I've met on the boards.  Hope all is well with both of you.  Lois



  We are doing just fine... Thanks. And you ??? Any cruises planned?
   The pic is from our B2B2B in 2007.

  well... if I only read your siggy!


----------



## smeecanada

Grandma4ever said:


> I believe this beach is closest to the snorkeling lagoon on Castaway.  Somebody please correct me if I am wrong.



I think it's the beach before the snorkelling lagoon.  Where you can rent the waverunners and such.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

DISNEY MAGIC taken on April 1st.


----------



## scottishwee35

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> DISNEY MAGIC taken on April 1st.



ha ha you done it again...

Scottishwee35


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> DISNEY MAGIC taken on April 1st.




And here is the DISNEY WONDER


----------



## DMMarla07860

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> And here is the DISNEY WONDER



Disney Wonder looks much more nice


----------



## DMMarla07860

Deck 10 on Disney Magic


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

scottishwee35 said:


> ha ha you done it again...
> 
> Scottishwee35





TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> And here is the DISNEY WONDER





DMMarla07860 said:


> Disney Wonder looks much more nice



Very nice,



You should see my cruise meets threads where the other posters have been asked to type in *bold text* as my PC is playing up.


----------



## tstobb

At the sailaway and at least 3 beers into it since I'm dancing


----------



## Grandma4ever

Bareacuda said:


> We are doing just fine... Thanks. And you ??? Any cruises planned?
> The pic is from our B2B2B in 2007.
> 
> well... if I only read your siggy!



We are doing WDW this Summer and are booked for a back to back October 23/Oct 30-2010.  I realized my error right after I posted about the time frame for the picture.  See you around on the DIS.


----------



## Nik's Mom

Mickey making his grand entrance!


----------



## Nik's Mom

Warning sign on Castaway Cay.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Nik's Mom said:


> Warning sign on Castaway Cay.



Yikes!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

"YIKES" YES!  I read that to my son who now says he doesn't want to go swimming in the ocean! LOL.
Curious though, I know that sign is there only as a precaution, since any of those things are possible no matter how remotely, BUT has anyone ever heard of a Shark or Barracuda sighting at Castaway Cay?


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Curious though, I know that sign is there only as a precaution, since any of those things are possible no matter how remotely, BUT has anyone ever heard of a Shark or Barracuda sighting at Castaway Cay?[/QUOTE]

Very good question!! Anyone?


----------



## castlegazer

correct me if I am wrong people, but isn't there a barracuda that hangs out in the water at Serenity Bay?  I think there are lots of reports of seeing one over there - harmlessly, I might add.


----------



## ntheory

A baracuda swam *right* past me last September at the family beach.  I tried to get a picture, but it swam by me before I realized what in the heck it was!  Kind of freaky, but it did happen.


----------



## Tink rules

ntheory said:


> A baracuda swam *right* past me last September at the family beach.  I tried to get a picture, but it swam by me before I realized what in the heck it was!  Kind of freaky, but it did happen.



You met Barry??? He's the resident Barracuda... he's quite friendly I hear...


----------



## cmash95

a member of our group encountered one during our stop on the may repo group. She was snorkelling at the family beach when as she put it, she was mask to face with it. She turned right around and swam back to shore. There are protective nets around the beach areas but they still managge to get through. you just have to keep an eye out while swimming


----------



## HockeyDad

Grandma4ever said:


> I believe this beach is closest to the snorkeling lagoon on Castaway.  Somebody please correct me if I am wrong.



Correct, it's pretty much the first beach that you come to along the major stretch.


----------



## tjbaggott

cmash95 said:


> a member of our group encountered one during our stop on the may repo group. She was snorkelling at the family beach when as she put it, she was mask to face with it. She turned right around and swam back to shore. There are protective nets around the beach areas but they still managge to get through. you just have to keep an eye out while swimming



What did she see?  A Shark or a barracuda?   I'm a little freaked out now about going swimming there.


----------



## PirateSnowmen

tjbaggott said:


> "YIKES" YES!  I read that to my son who now says he doesn't want to go swimming in the ocean! LOL.
> Curious though, I know that sign is there only as a precaution, since any of those things are possible no matter how remotely, BUT has anyone ever heard of a Shark or Barracuda sighting at Castaway Cay?



My dad saw a Barracuda when we were there 2 weeks ago. I'm not sure where he saw it.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

PirateSnowmen said:


> My dad saw a Barracuda when we were there 2 weeks ago. I'm not sure where he saw it.



Okay, so defiinitely do your snorkeling and swimming early when you can see. But then again,  we never think of that when we go to any other ocean.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Vegetable and fruit carvings at the fruit stand on Castway Cay.


----------



## nascar8820

tjbaggott said:


> "YIKES" YES!  I read that to my son who now says he doesn't want to go swimming in the ocean! LOL.
> Curious though, I know that sign is there only as a precaution, since any of those things are possible no matter how remotely, BUT has anyone ever heard of a Shark or Barracuda sighting at Castaway Cay?





TeamTinkerbell said:


> Curious though, I know that sign is there only as a precaution, since any of those things are possible no matter how remotely, BUT has anyone ever heard of a Shark or Barracuda sighting at Castaway Cay?





> Very good question!! Anyone?




Check out this post: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=27927927&postcount=1783

Scroll down past the two picture of Minnie - An up close picture of a barracuda at CC.


----------



## eeyore7360




----------



## tvguy

tstobb said:


> At the sailaway and at least 3 beers into it since I'm dancing



*WOW!!!  Colin Mochrie from "Whose Line Is It" was on your cruise?!??!?!*
lmao:


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Scroll down past the two picture of Minnie - An up close picture of a barracuda at CC.[/QUOTE]

That's still a great.... and scary picture of the barracuda.


----------



## PirateSnowmen

I would give anything to go Parasailing right this minute


----------



## mmouse37

wrong post..


----------



## mmouse37

PirateSnowmen said:


> My dad saw a Barracuda when we were there 2 weeks ago. I'm not sure where he saw it.



I think our son caught his cousin back in 2005 on the CC fishing excursion...all 35 lbs. of him LOL!!!






[/IMG]

MJ


----------



## eeyore7360




----------



## Bareacuda

tjbaggott said:


> "YIKES" YES!  I read that to my son who now says he doesn't want to go swimming in the ocean! LOL.
> Curious though, I know that sign is there only as a precaution, since any of those things are possible no matter how remotely, BUT has anyone ever heard of a Shark or Barracuda sighting at Castaway Cay?




  Every trip to CC... Dh sees me !


----------



## realfam

DD and myself saw a Barracuda while snorkeling last October in CC.  It was very cool to see it that close.   Not to worry though, it wasn't interested in us....


----------



## DMMarla07860

February 27th, 2009 on the Magic
The Mickey Pool


----------



## Nik's Mom

Good morning, everyone!
The view of Castaway Cay from our verandah.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Grandma4ever

Nik's Mom said:


> Good morning, everyone!
> The view of Castaway Cay from our verandah.



Boy that makes me so very home sick.  I would love to live on that Island for several months, bugs and all!!  DCL Let me do some stingray care taking!


----------



## ibouncetoo

PirateSnowmen said:


> I would give anything to go Parasailing right this minute


 
Parasailing on CC was a FABULOUS experience! 





eeyore7360 said:


>


 
I spy my favorite bar stool!  I can also often be found at that table right outside Cove Cafe with a good book, a BBC and some pineapple from Goofy's and usually a DISboard cruisemate or two! 

.


----------



## PirateSnowmen

ibouncetoo said:


> Parasailing on CC was a FABULOUS experience!



ITA!! It was probably the highlight of my entire cruise.

Here's another parasailing picture. It's currently my desktop background


----------



## pfuentes1098

Bump.


----------



## tjbaggott

PirateSnowmen said:


> ITA!! It was probably the highlight of my entire cruise.
> 
> Here's another parasailing picture. It's currently my desktop background



Ok, my son WANTS to do the parasailing, I think that would be AWESOME.  So question for PirateSnowmen, How did you manage to keep a camera dry before and after you were in the sky?  I'd love my son to take the camera up there with him, but need to figure out how to keep it ending up in the water.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

PALO






















OUTSIDE


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

great pics of Palo.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

TeamTinkerbell said:


> great pics of Palo.


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic
February 21st-Mar 7th, 2009
Soul Drive playing by Goofy pool


----------



## eeyore7360

Wish I was sipping on one of these right now!


----------



## 3princessMommy

eeyore7360 said:


> Wish I was sipping on one of these right now!



What fruity cocktail is this?  I have to make sure I order one!


----------



## JDBlair

Love the pictures!!


----------



## eeyore7360

I think it was a Bahama Mama.


----------



## GoofyTraci

eeyore7360 said:


> Wish I was sipping on one of these right now!


I want one of these right now!!


----------



## tinker1bell

I am loving the pictures.  I agree about the parasailing.  That and the Dolphin Encounter were the two highlights of my cruise last December.


----------



## Kurby

ohhhhhh 33 more days to go - i keep looking and day dreaming with these pictures.

can't wait to add my own to this thread


----------



## Kurby

I found this picture in the first closed thread.

does anyone know were to get these hats and how much they are?


----------



## tinker1bell

dizzi said:


> Ha!
> 
> We got that luggage when it went on sale on the Disney Store online.
> 
> We got it in Red, Taupe and Grey.
> 
> I love the way it swivels and is soo easy to roll in the airports



I got it in the Taupe and I really do love it too.  Especially the wheels that swivel


----------



## tinker1bell

anewmac said:


> I only have me sitting on a lounge chair but found these



That is where I plan to spend a lot of time on my cruise in December!!!!


----------



## PirateSnowmen

tjbaggott said:


> Ok, my son WANTS to do the parasailing, I think that would be AWESOME.  So question for PirateSnowmen, How did you manage to keep a camera dry before and after you were in the sky?  I'd love my son to take the camera up there with him, but need to figure out how to keep it ending up in the water.



My camera has a wrist strap and I just kept it tightly secured around my wrist.  You don't get wet - unless you asked to get dipped at the end. I got dipped up to my knees, but the camera was perfectly safe. There aren't any sudden movements or anything, so it's easy to keep a tight hold on the camera. My camera did get a few drops of water on it because the harness was wet because a person got dipped up to about her neck (voluntarily). If that hadn't gotten the harness wet, my camera would have never gotten a drop of water on it. So, just to be safe, just make sure you have a wrist/neck strap for your camera and just hold on tight to make sure.

And now my POTD:


----------



## porknbeans

That is an awesome detail shot. ^^^


----------



## Nik's Mom

PirateSnowmen said:


> My camera has a wrist strap and I just kept it tightly secured around my wrist.  You don't get wet - unless you asked to get dipped at the end. I got dipped up to my knees, but the camera was perfectly safe. There aren't any sudden movements or anything, so it's easy to keep a tight hold on the camera. My camera did get a few drops of water on it because the harness was wet because a person got dipped up to about her neck (voluntarily). If that hadn't gotten the harness wet, my camera would have never gotten a drop of water on it. So, just to be safe, just make sure you have a wrist/neck strap for your camera and just hold on tight to make sure.
> 
> And now my POTD:



Great shot! You took this while parasailing?! Good job! You have a steady hand.

Here is my shot of the Flying Dutchman. I think I took this from one of those paddle boats. My hands were shaking because I was nervous being in deep water. Did I mention that I have a fear of drowning?


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

What great shots!  I don't think I've seen any up that close.


----------



## GoofyTraci

TeamTinkerbell said:


> What great shots!  I don't think I've seen any up that close.



Thats what I was thinking. The pictures look great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kurby

what do those paddle boats look like?  are they singles or double people?

maybe we should switch our snorkle to the paddle boat.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Kurby said:


> what do those paddle boats look like?  are they singles or double people?
> 
> maybe we should switch our snorkle to the paddle boat.




How close is the snorkel lagoon to the Dutchman?  Or is it at all close? How much was the paddle boat rental?


----------



## Scooby3x1y

TeamTinkerbell said:


> How close is the snorkel lagoon to the Dutchman?  Or is it at all close? How much was the paddle boat rental?



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## jrabbit

> How close is the snorkel lagoon to the Dutchman? Or is it at all close?


Starting at the Dock where the Magic and Wonder dock, you have the post office, the marina for the power boats, the flying dutchman, the boat rental beach, the snorkel area and then the family beach.

Here is an overview of Castaway Cay as seen from Topsiders as we were docking.





In this picture, you can see the Magic and the Dutchman. The bouy line seperates the Dutchman from the boat rental beach - you can see a Hoby Cat type sailboat on the far right.






Here's another shot of the flying dutchman


----------



## PirateSnowmen

Nik's Mom said:


> Great shot! You took this while parasailing?! Good job! You have a steady hand.



Oops. No. I didn't take that parasailing. I took it walking back to the ship. I guess I should have made separate posts with my answer to the question and the picture.

----

Here are two I took from a water trike we rented - I don't think I used any zoom. You can get fairly close to the Dutchman, but there is a line of buoys that you can't cross. The lifeguard said to stay about 20' away just to make sure you wouldn't cross.











And here are three more up close taken while walking back to the ship:


----------



## Nik's Mom

Kurby said:


> what do those paddle boats look like?  are they singles or double people?
> 
> maybe we should switch our snorkle to the paddle boat.



The paddle boats seat 4 people. Here are a few more that I took while on the boat. You can't really see the boat too well (the blue seats are visible in the pictures of my sons), but dang we were so close to the water and I was freaking out. So my photography skills weren't the greatest at that moment. Did I mention that I was on the verge of an anxiety attack. I'm such a coward!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Man..that is one wicked ship!! I love all the small details...some serious work must have gone into that thing. Great pics!!


----------



## Kurby

what are the paddle boats called?  i can't find them on the list of things to book.

anyone know how much they are?


----------



## Nik's Mom

Kurby said:


> what are the paddle boats called?  i can't find them on the list of things to book.
> 
> anyone know how much they are?



They are called paddle wheelers. I found a picture of them on Deb Wills' site right now. The picture is of a 2 seater though. We had a 4 seater.
http://allears.net/cruise/cruisepix/dclw320.jpg
Ok, I'm editing this to add the price. According to Passporter, it was $10 to rent a 4 seater. Not bad!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Nik's Mom said:


> They are called paddle wheelers. I found a picture of them on Deb Wills' site right now. The picture is of a 2 seater though. We had a 4 seater.
> http://allears.net/cruise/cruisepix/dclw320.jpg
> Ok, I'm editing this to add the price. According to Passporter, it was $10 to rent a 4 seater. Not bad!



Okay, paddle boats are added to our CC day.  Love, love, love all of the pics of the Dutchman.  I hope it's still there in October. Any idea how much longer it will be there?

And by the way, the water looks like pool water, so clear and beautiful.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Do you book them on the ship?  or the beach?  Same with parasailing?


----------



## Nik's Mom

We just walked right up and rented them after our stingray excursion. I don't think you need to reserve them in advance.


----------



## ntheory

Scooby3x1y said:


> Do you book them on the ship?  or the beach?  Same with parasailing?






Parasailing is an excursion, and you need to book that in advance.


----------



## Kurby

they aren't on the list for rentals - are they still offering those paddle boats?

i see the yellow banana thingy isn't on the list either - is that gone too?


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Kurby said:


> they aren't on the list for rentals - are they still offering those paddle boats?
> 
> i see the yellow banana thingy isn't on the list either - is that gone too?




The banana boat is definitely gone.  It's been gone for several months.


----------



## smeecanada

Kurby said:


> they aren't on the list for rentals - are they still offering those paddle boats?
> 
> i see the yellow banana thingy isn't on the list either - is that gone too?




Go to the Disney cruise website.  Top left it says Cruises/Onboard/Ports of Call.  Click on Ports of Call, then click on Castaway Cay, then Shore Excursions and finally Boat Rentals.  Prices are quoted there.  As far as I know - it's just walk up - first come/first served.

The Banana boat has been gone since around the beginning of last summer. 
I know quite a few people had bookings for it on the EB Repo and they got a call or email saying it had been discontinued.


----------



## tchoney

Kurby said:


> I found this picture in the first closed thread.
> 
> does anyone know were to get these hats and how much they are?



I love this picture!   Cute Kids!  I don't know who they are, but we were on the same cruise!    That was the May 28, 2005 cruise to Mexico.  The hats were a special gift from the cruise line for the inaugural cruise.  They were in our room when we arrived.

I don't know if you buy them in the gift shop or not.


----------



## tjbaggott

tchoney said:


> I love this picture!   Cute Kids!  I don't know who they are, but we were on the same cruise!    That was the May 28, 2005 cruise to Mexico.  The hats were a special gift from the cruise line for the inaugural cruise.  They were in our room when we arrived.
> 
> I don't know if you buy them in the gift shop or not.



I remember seeing these hats in the onboard gift shop during our 2006 cruise.  Haven't been back since YET, but I'm sure they are still sold on board.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Even before they had kids free, here are our free travelers in 2008...   Gotta love the fun things the room attendants do....my girls loved this.  We will have 2 travelers with us on our Oct. cruise too. AG doll Kit will be on her 2nd cruise and this time Julie is staying home and Nellie is coming along.  I know some of you don't get this unless your girls are into American Girl Dolls!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

I know what you mean. DD is a little too old for her AG doll now, but we've taken her many, many places in the past.


----------



## bevtoy

My daughter is 12 and still play with her AG dolls who go on vacations with us.
We purchased a toy pass port for one doll and it has a tiny photo in it of her.




TeamTinkerbell said:


> I know what you mean. DD is a little too old for her AG doll now, but we've taken her many, many places in the past.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

bevtoy said:


> My daughter is 12 and still play with her AG dolls who go on vacations with us.
> We purchased a toy pass port for one doll and it has a tiny photo in it of her.



 It's amazing how those dolls become a part of the family.  DD's AG is on a stand on her dresser.  One of our best days ever as mom and daughter was at the AG Place in Chicago two years ago.


----------



## westjones

I remember my DD taking her AG doll on our very first cruise.  That was when she broke her arm and we had to send her to the doll hospital!  I hope your dolls do better on their trip!  It caused a flood of tears for awhile but we bandaged her up and assured my DD that we would send her to the doctor as soon as we got home.

DJ


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

bevtoy said:


> My daughter is 12 and still play with her AG dolls who go on vacations with us.
> We purchased a toy pass port for one doll and it has a tiny photo in it of her.


where did you get the doll passport....thru AG?   I would love to surprise them with them so they feel their dolls can travel just like them with passports.


----------



## bevtoy

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> where did you get the doll passport....thru AG?   I would love to surprise them with them so they feel their dolls can travel just like them with passports.



I bought miniature ones in the scrap book dept of Walmart for 99 cents each they were exactly the right size.  American GIrl Doll has them in some of their travel kits if they are still available but  AG=$


----------



## Tink rules

bevtoy said:


> My daughter is 12 and still play with her AG dolls who go on vacations with us.
> We purchased a toy pass port for one doll and it has a tiny photo in it of her.





ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> where did you get the doll passport....thru AG?   I would love to surprise them with them so they feel their dolls can travel just like them with passports.



I got one at the craft store in the scrapbooking section... 

When we did the Panama Canal Repo last year we took Planky with us.. We tried to get a postage stamp in each  country (and even at WDW and DL, we got stickers) and put them in the passport so we know where he went...


----------



## vanessa3198

I've been following this thread for MONTHS and I'm so happy I finally get to post some of my own pictures that I took from my first Disney Cruise. YAY!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## disneyfaninaz

Since we seem to be on a Flying Dutchman theme, here's one of mine taken about a month ago.


----------



## figment52

I want to go the Castaway Cay today!!

Thanks guys


----------



## DMMarla07860

February 28th-March 7th, 2009
Disney Magic
Last Night in Rockin' Bar D
Seymour of Alfred and Seymour and Bill of Team Rootberry
We hung out with them


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Oh I hope they are on in october when we go.  We saw them Feb 2008 on the Magic.....they were fricken hillarious!   Our kids were cracking up even though they didn't get some of the humor.   Did they do the act where they chased people that were leaving the theater or coming in late?  Too funny.  My youngest just turned 4 and we are sitting in the theater &  she decides she has to pee...I said OMG I am not getting up they are gonna think I am leaving and chase us.  So I wait till they are chasing someone else and I make a made dash...Chrstian the CD was laughing so hard, he said he was dieing to point us out except he saw the look on my face and knew it was a peeing moment....LOL




This is us on Castaway....


----------



## DMMarla07860

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Oh I hope they are on in october when we go.  We saw them Feb 2008 on the Magic.....they were fricken hillarious!   Our kids were cracking up even though they didn't get some of the humor.   Did they do the act where they chased people that were leaving the theater or coming in late?  Too funny.  My youngest just turned 4 and we are sitting in the theater &  she decides she has to pee...I said OMG I am not getting up they are gonna think I am leaving and chase us.  So I wait till they are chasing someone else and I make a made dash...Chrstian the CD was laughing so hard, he said he was dieing to point us out except he saw the look on my face and knew it was a peeing moment....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is us on Castaway....



they totally did the act where they chased people that were leaving, I did a Back-2-Back cruise on the Magic February 21st-March 7th, 2009 and they were the best act on the ship both cruises, they were on the first part of the week on the first cruise and then got off and when I heard they would be getting back on the second part of the cruise in the middle of the week I screamed, I think I scared the CM who told me . Funny great guys, did you get a autographed picture I did, and a picture with them as well.


----------



## DMMarla07860

February 28th-March 7th, 2009
Disney Magic
Me and Alfred and Seymour


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

No I didn't get their autograph, I mean I am only into the Mouses autograph....
I actually didn't plan the photo either, I just said thanks for a great show and they had me there laughing for 30 minutes going on.  My kids are like mom, mom come on Mickey Mouse....I am like come on he doesn't talk and tell jokes....      So I had to depart and my husband grabbed the camera & took a photo!


----------



## DMMarla07860

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> No I didn't get their autograph, I mean I am only into the Mouses autograph....
> I actually didn't plan the photo either, I just said thanks for a great show and they had me there laughing for 30 minutes going on.  My kids are like mom, mom come on Mickey Mouse....I am like come on he doesn't talk and tell jokes....      So I had to depart and my husband grabbed the camera & took a photo!



cool, I didn't plan on getting a picture, but friends in the college group all wanted to get pictures and autographs, so I did as well. Last night in Rockin' Bar D was great, we were all hangging with them, well seymour anyway and Bill from Team Rootberry another act on the Magic that week, Alfred was dancing with a really drunk woman not wanting to let him go lol


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Here was our (and a gazillion others onboard) of choice on deck 4:


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Disneyfalcon said:


> Here was our (and a gazillion others onboard) of choice on deck 4:





I shouldn't laugh, on my WDW vacation in August I stayed up into the wee hours of the night reading Breaking Dawn in the bathroom so as to not wake up my family.


----------



## Kurby

count me in on the crazy who brings a new release on vacation.

last summer dd dh and I went to Quebec for a week - we left on the Saturday the last HP book came out  We were just about to head off when the door bell rang and there was the courier with my brand new copy.

dh was not impressed that i was so happy about it coming before we left and I spend 5 our of the 9 hour drive reading and every night dh yelled at me to put it down and turn the light off LOL

i think he would have killed me if i brought it on the ship


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> I shouldn't laugh, on my WDW vacation in August I stayed up into the wee hours of the night reading Breaking Dawn in the bathroom so as to not wake up my family.



One afternoon at the pool we counted 20+ people reading one of the twilight books.  I was dying to ask them all to come to deck 4 for my picture, but I didn't have the guts!!


----------



## tinker1bell

JenEeyore said:


> We were just on Wonder Dec 7-11th and this is one of my fav pics of the trip - captures the perfect day at CC.




My BFF Stephanie and I were on that cruise too.  I am so glad we finally made it to Castaway Cay.


----------



## tinker1bell

mkmommy said:


> Sunrise at Port Canaveral Wonder 12/11/08




This coming December I will be sure to get more sunset and sunrise shots.

That is just beautiful.


----------



## tinker1bell

I have spent the last week looking at pictures on part one and part two.  Every single page!!!!!     I am loving it because it is helping me cope till my cruise in December.


----------



## tinker1bell

This is from the Wonder, December 7 to 11, 2008 Mouse Fest Cruise.   Earlier in the year at Magic Meet, I bid and won the breakfast with Deb  Wills.  We toured the Roy Disney Suite and had breakfast with her.  She was the nicest and most gracious.


----------



## Brooklyn

Time to say "good-bye"











DD with "Rico" from Hannah Montana.  It was so funny bc 2 days after we got off the cruise we saw him again at California Adventure!


----------



## Kurby

what time do you have to get up in the morning to see the "Good Morning" screen on the pluto screen?


----------



## Brooklyn

Kurby said:


> what time do you have to get up in the morning to see the "Good Morning" screen on the pluto screen?



I am not sure.  There was NO ONE around but the guys cleaning the decks.  I had never seen it before so I was happy to catch it.  I am not sure if they only do it on the last morning or not????


----------



## GoofyTraci

Brooklyn said:


> Time to say "good-bye"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD with "Rico" from Hannah Montana.  It was so funny bc 2 days after we got off the cruise we saw him again at California Adventure!



I love your pic with rico. He is a funny character on Hanna Montana.. Anyway my son loves to watch it and it is nice to see this.


----------



## Brooklyn

GoofyTraci said:


> I love your pic with rico. He is a funny character on Hanna Montana.. Anyway my son loves to watch it and it is nice to see this.



He was SOOOOO nice too! DD was a little nervous but he was great!  His whole family was actually very nice and never seemed bothered with people coming up to meet him.


----------



## quiltymom

tinker1bell said:


>



I *LOVE* your Pal Mickey!  Mine's gonna come along on our trip in October, and I'm getting his wardrobe all ready.


----------



## dvc4life

Disneyfalcon said:


> One afternoon at the pool we counted 20+ people reading one of the twilight books.  I was dying to ask them all to come to deck 4 for my picture, but I didn't have the guts!!




I love your pictures for your signature!  They are soooooo cool.  How do you do something like that?


----------



## dredick

Disneyfalcon said:


> Here was our (and a gazillion others onboard) of choice on deck 4:


 must say...great choice of books!!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

dvc4life said:


> I love your pictures for your signature!  They are soooooo cool.  How do you do something like that?



Thanks Chris!  I made it in photoshop.  I've seen some others around here that inspired me.  I basically made a black background in photoshop and then arranged my pics on top of it.


----------



## brack

Kurby said:


> what time do you have to get up in the morning to see the "Good Morning" screen on the pluto screen?



I usually get up up around 6AM and that sign starts around 7AM. Before that is a "screensaver" of various stars and beaches.


----------



## brack




----------



## cindy18

That's a beautiful shot!  I've been off the ship for 2 weeks and a day now and I can't believe how much I miss it!


----------



## Brooklyn

Andrew DEREK UK said:


>



Ok so this picture just made me laugh so hard reminding me of DD and our cruise last year.

We were watching Twice Charmed and DD (7) turns to me and says "I feel so bad for him!" I said "who?"  She said "The guy holding the slipper. The first night he was the kid in the show, then today I saw him downstairs as Peter Pan and now he is in this show holding the slipper!"  

I was laughing SOOOOO hard! 

Here "the poor guy" is wearing one of his many hats aboard the DCL!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Brooklyn said:


> Ok so this picture just made me laugh so hard reminding me of DD and our cruise last year.
> 
> We were watching Twice Charmed and DD (7) turns to me and says "I feel so bad for him!" I said "who?"  She said "The guy holding the slipper. The first night he was the kid in the show, then today I saw him downstairs as Peter Pan and now he is in this show holding the slipper!"
> 
> I was laughing SOOOOO hard!
> 
> Here "the poor guy" is wearing one of his many hats aboard the DCL!



That gave me a surprise reviewing this thread and seeing my kids there.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Kurby said:


> count me in on the crazy who brings a new release on vacation.
> 
> last summer dd dh and I went to Quebec for a week - we left on the Saturday the last HP book came out  We were just about to head off when the door bell rang and there was the courier with my brand new copy.
> 
> dh was not impressed that i was so happy about it coming before we left and I spend 5 our of the 9 hour drive reading and every night dh yelled at me to put it down and turn the light off LOL
> 
> i think he would have killed me if i brought it on the ship




I am surprised it took you THAT long. I think I read it straight through. I don't recall sleeping. GREAT book, wasn't it?

Side note: my sister has been reading the HP series since it came out, basically, and I decided a couple of weeks before DH was released. I finished the series in 10 days. Talk about a crash course; I definitely plan at some point to sit down and read the series again properly.

But anyway, she was at the end of Deathly Hallows, and I was about halfway through Half-Blood, and we were sitting there reading them, and we start discussing the books, and of course, she cannot say too much. So, I tell her my theory on the final horcrux, which might I add, I was dead on the money. Then, I tell her my theory on Snape, again dead on the money. Talked about a few other things. By the way, I DID notice that when I talked about the final horcrux, my sister's head kind of did a subtle jerk up, and weird look in my direction.

Well, after we were both done with the series, I find out that my sister basically wanted to strangle me, because here she had dedicated the last decade of her life to the series, waiting a year or so between books, having to think about it and form ideas in her mind. And here, I come in, in the 11th hour, and figure it out. She was so mad!



dredick said:


> must say...great choice of books!!



Not great choice of books......crap books, stupid books, waste of time books.....

I am a fan of Jacob, can ya tell?

Plus, I think while Twilight is a nice (if you like the outcome) easy read, I think HP is clearly a more superiorly written book, which most twilight fans I have spoken to agree.

I LOVED Rob Pattinson as Cedric Diggory. Absolutely loved him, and thought he oozed talent and charisma. I am not wild about him as Edward.


----------



## dennismcneely

Another photo of the Wonder docked at Castaway Cay.  I can't wait to be there again in September


----------



## cyndid

dredick said:


> must say...great choice of books!!


Love this.  My sister turned me on to Twilight in Jan 09 (AFTER our cruise) or I would have been sitting there reading my copies too.  I've read them all about 4x each! ;-)


----------



## Disneyfalcon




----------



## dredick

mmackeymouse said:


> I am surprised it took you THAT long. I think I read it straight through. I don't recall sleeping. GREAT book, wasn't it?
> 
> Side note: my sister has been reading the HP series since it came out, basically, and I decided a couple of weeks before DH was released. I finished the series in 10 days. Talk about a crash course; I definitely plan at some point to sit down and read the series again properly.
> 
> But anyway, she was at the end of Deathly Hallows, and I was about halfway through Half-Blood, and we were sitting there reading them, and we start discussing the books, and of course, she cannot say too much. So, I tell her my theory on the final horcrux, which might I add, I was dead on the money. Then, I tell her my theory on Snape, again dead on the money. Talked about a few other things. By the way, I DID notice that when I talked about the final horcrux, my sister's head kind of did a subtle jerk up, and weird look in my direction.
> 
> Well, after we were both done with the series, I find out that my sister basically wanted to strangle me, because here she had dedicated the last decade of her life to the series, waiting a year or so between books, having to think about it and form ideas in her mind. And here, I come in, in the 11th hour, and figure it out. She was so mad!
> 
> 
> 
> Not great choice of books......crap books, stupid books, waste of time books.....
> 
> I am a fan of Jacob, can ya tell?
> 
> Plus, I think while Twilight is a nice (if you like the outcome) easy read, I think HP is clearly a more superiorly written book, which most twilight fans I have spoken to agree.
> 
> I LOVED Rob Pattinson as Cedric Diggory. Absolutely loved him, and thought he oozed talent and charisma. I am not wild about him as Edward.


 umm..ok


----------



## DMMarla07860

February 28th-March 7th, 2009
Disney Magic
College Club Crew on last night in Rockin' Bar D with Bill from Team Rootberry


----------



## Scooby3x1y

dredick said:


> umm..ok


----------



## princessljw

how do I post pictures here I just cant be doing something right HELP PLEASE


----------



## ntheory

princessljw said:


> how do I post pictures here I just cant be doing something right HELP PLEASE






Upload your pictures to a place like Photobucket.com.  After they are uploaded, copy the code under it labeled "IMG".  Then, insert the code into your post on here.  That should put your picture on this thread.


----------



## princessljw

just to see if it worked from our land/sea trip 07


----------



## princessljw

this might do it sorry...


----------



## princessljw

this might do it sorry...i think i have it


----------



## tstobb

Disney Dreams . . .


----------



## dvc4life

Disneyfalcon said:


> Thanks Chris!  I made it in photoshop.  I've seen some others around here that inspired me.  I basically made a black background in photoshop and then arranged my pics on top of it.



Thanks for the reply.  Sorry, I didn't respond to you sooner, but real life really gets in the way.     I just want to say again that I really enjoy looking at it because your photos are just great to look at.  Thanks!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

dvc4life said:


> Thanks for the reply.  Sorry, I didn't respond to you sooner, but real life really gets in the way.     I just want to say again that I really enjoy looking at it because your photos are just great to look at.  Thanks!



Thanks Chris!  That's very nice of you to say.


----------



## dvc4life

Disneyfalcon said:


> Thanks Chris!  That's very nice of you to say.




Your welcome!  Have a nice day.


----------



## bevtoy

Disney Magic from the sky lift at St Thomas


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

bevtoy said:


> Disney Magic from the sky lift at St Thomas



What a beautiful picture!!


----------



## GOVAC24

bevtoy said:


> Disney Magic from the sky lift at St Thomas



You can almost feel the heat, smell the ocean & taste the Bushwacker!!!  Did you try one while you were up there?


----------



## scottie

Just curious, are the bulidings in the picture shopping areas?  DW would be happy if she could just step off the boat and do some shopping! 



bevtoy said:


> Disney Magic from the sky lift at St Thomas


----------



## LUVMICKEY

bevtoy said:


> Disney Magic from the sky lift at St Thomas



What a great picture.  I have thought about doing the skylift, but I'm so nervous about it.


----------



## GOVAC24

Scottie - Yes that's Havenhurst Mall - about 70 or more shops in there. You can just walk off & shop. It's a busy place but you can find some nice deals there.

LuvMickey - I hate heights but love that tram. It takes a little bit to get used to it. I think because you are standing  but you soon start watching the view & forget about the ride. You can also walk up there but it's quite a hike. The tram only takes a few minutes to make it up the hill. I think it's a smooth ride.


----------



## bevtoy

This port is all about the shopping! You could shop there for hours and most shops have AC








scottie said:


> Just curious, are the bulidings in the picture shopping areas?  DW would be happy if she could just step off the boat and do some shopping!


----------



## bevtoy

Its not a scary ride at all Here is a photo from the tallest height I could manage







LUVMICKEY said:


> What a great picture.  I have thought about doing the skylift, but I'm so nervous about it.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

bevtoy said:


> Its not a scary ride at all Here is a photo from the tallest height I could manage



That's a great shot too. How far up is it?


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

I really would like to take the tram up just to soak in the view. We are taking the excursion to Trunk Bay though and getting back at 2pm. I think the ship has an all aboard time of 4 at this port. Does this leave us enough time to go up or are we going to be pushing it?


----------



## GOVAC24

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> I really would like to take the tram up just to soak in the view. We are taking the excursion to Trunk Bay though and getting back at 2pm. I think the ship has an all aboard time of 4 at this port. Does this leave us enough time to go up or are we going to be pushing it?



The tram is a short walk (less than 5 minute) from the mall. You should be able to take the ride up, walk around, if you time -it right see the bird show & be back in an hour maybe 1 1/2hr. It's the view you really are looking at up there.


----------



## bevtoy

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> I really would like to take the tram up just to soak in the view. We are taking the excursion to Trunk Bay though and getting back at 2pm. I think the ship has an all aboard time of 4 at this port. Does this leave us enough time to go up or are we going to be pushing it?



We got off the ship at port and walked straight over to the sky lift and had plenty of time left when we were done to shop.  Its about 700 foot up.
Unfortunately I did not know to indulge in a bushwhacker.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## tstobb

Lifeboat drills are serious business!


----------



## tinker1bell

tstobb said:


> Lifeboat drills are serious business!



I totally agree!!!!


----------



## Kurby

tinker1bell said:


> I totally agree!!!!



wow - where did you get that little life jacket for mickey??

if dd sees this pic she;ll want one for mickey, minnie, daisy, donald, goofy and pluto (ya i know they are dogs but she makes me put seat belts on them when she brings them in the car. LOL


----------



## tinker1bell

Kurby said:


> wow - where did you get that little life jacket for mickey??
> 
> if dd sees this pic she;ll want one for mickey, minnie, daisy, donald, goofy and pluto (ya i know they are dogs but she makes me put seat belts on them when she brings them in the car. LOL



I got it on Ebay back in 2007.  Something told me I would be able to use it years later.  It came with a jacket and sandals.

I have too many things for my Pal Mickey who I call Chuckie (Mickey Charles Mouse)  There is a sticky on the DISigns thread with his and friends travels.

He will be with me on this cruise.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

GOVAC24 said:


> Scottie - Yes that's Havenhurst Mall - about 70 or more shops in there. You can just walk off & shop. It's a busy place but you can find some nice deals there.
> 
> LuvMickey - I hate heights but love that tram. It takes a little bit to get used to it. I think because you are standing  but you soon start watching the view & forget about the ride. You can also walk up there but it's quite a hike. The tram only takes a few minutes to make it up the hill. I think it's a smooth ride.



Thank you for the encouragment, maybe I will think about it a little harder and be brave and do it.  I would hate to think that I missed out on something because I let a fear of mine get in the way.


----------



## DMMarla07860

February 28th-March 7th, 2009
Disney Magic
Cove Cafe Sign


----------



## MaryKLady

tstobb said:


> Lifeboat drills are serious business!


----------



## tstobb

Yep, SO serious!


----------



## MegaMouseHouse

Keep them coming. I have been in heaven all day and only made it through about half of the posts.


----------



## Kurby

i'm getting so excited - we leave for the 2 day drive down in 1 week - 8 very long days -192 extreamly long hours.

ohhhh will it ever come 

ok - i'm back - more pictures please


----------



## Grandma4ever




----------



## Grandma4ever




----------



## tstobb

In Grand Cayman


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Kurby said:


> i'm getting so excited - we leave for the 2 day drive down in 1 week - 8 very long days -192 extreamly long hours.
> 
> ohhhh will it ever come
> 
> ok - i'm back - more pictures please



Oh Puuuhleeeze....I'd give anything to only have 8 days.   

Try 8 months!!!!!!


----------



## GoofyTraci

Scooby3x1y said:


> Oh Puuuhleeeze....I'd give anything to only have 8 days.
> 
> Try 8 months!!!!!!



Me too. My trip seems sooooo far away


----------



## lauraDar

Try 13 1/2 months!  I don't think it will EVER get here!


----------



## Grandma4ever

We all know those last few days are the longest day of the whole wait!

I am at 16 months before I cruise again!  Seems like a lifetime away.


----------



## Kurby

hey - don't be hating now LOL

i was back at 8 months too ya know - and actually it didn't seem so far away back then - now i just keep saying - 10 more days 9 more days 8 more days LOL

i think i'm getting more into the count down calendar then dd HAHAHA


----------



## brack

This taken from about 100 feet off the beach on Castaway Cay. As you can see the water isn't very deep.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

What happened at CC?!!!  Was this first thing in the morning before the tide came in or something?  That doesn't look like CC at all except for the pretty umbrella's and the palm trees.  Where's the beautiful crystal clear blue water?


----------



## brack

Luckymomoftwo said:


> What happened at CC?!!!  Was this first thing in the morning before the tide came in or something?  That doesn't look like CC at all except for the pretty umbrella's and the palm trees.  Where's the beautiful crystal clear blue water?



This is just a small section of the adults only beach. Just a few feet to the right or left it drops off fairly quickly and is clear as well as blue.


----------



## tstobb

The ship from the observation tower on Castaway Cay


----------



## DMMarla07860

February 21st-February 28th, 2009
Disney Magic
Rockin' Bar D the the place I hung out every night till 2:00am


----------



## tstobb

Another formal Mickey Bar!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

*Vesuvius*

View from Magic verandah, as the ship pulls into Naples, Italy early in the morning.


----------



## slk

The Magic at night in Cozumel


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Taken on everyone's favorite island:


----------



## lck33

Okay, I just love that picture Disneyfalcon!  Wow, how clear.  If you don't mind, and not to take away from the intent of this thread, I just would like to know what camera you are using and if you are using any photo editing software?  It's just that your photos are amazing!    I too, would like to share some of my photos when we return.

Thanks for sharing!

Elsie


----------



## Disneyfalcon

lck33 said:


> Okay, I just love that picture Disneyfalcon!  Wow, how clear.  If you don't mind, and not to take away from the intent of this thread, I just would like to know what camera you are using and if you are using any photo editing software?  It's just that your photos are amazing!    I too, would like to share some of my photos when we return.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Elsie



Hi Elsie!  Thanks!  I use a Canon Xsi.  I was using the 50mm prime lens most of the time on our last trip.  I take all my pictures in RAW format, and do a little post processing in Photoshop Elements.

Can't wait to see your pictures!!  I love looking at everyones, they bring back so many wonderful memories.


----------



## PPFQP

We just returned from our 7-day Eastern on the Magic so now I have some pictures to share. Here's one from our day on Castaway Cay.


----------



## tstobb




----------



## Sccrmnky2005

heres mine from March 8th sailing of the wonder at castway cay





another to show detail in the blown glass in the lobby







and heres one of the sand castle not messed up we were one of the first 20 people on the island that day.






The Wonder docked at Nassau


----------



## Sccrmnky2005

can't wait to take more on our upcoming cruise. When I got home from the cruise and looked at the pictures I wish I had taken more. I have 2,000 and some odd pictures that I can take on my camera's SD card. I will hopefully fill it this time. I only took about 300 our first cruise


----------



## Kurby

wow 300???  i do that in about a day LOL


----------



## Sccrmnky2005

Kurby said:


> wow 300???  i do that in about a day LOL



I know I wish I would have taken more!! But I guess I was too busy taking in everything because it was my first cruise. This time around I know what to expect and will be taking more photograhs!!!


----------



## bevtoy

Chuli Blown Glass in lobby close up




Animators Restaurant Disney Magic




Top Deck


----------



## Kurby

looks like people are lining up for something - do you know what it was for?



bevtoy said:


>


----------



## DMMarla07860

February 28th-March 7th, 2009
Disney Magic
Pub Night-My Bonnie


----------



## Houzer

I just love all the photos, makes it feel like you are there.
Can't wait until our next Disney on one of the new ships!!
Houzer


----------



## bevtoy

Kurby said:


> looks like people are lining up for something - do you know what it was for?


I dont know I was focused on the picture and rarely focus on the people.  
Now you have me wondering


----------



## Time4disneynow

bevtoy said:


> Chuli Blown Glass in lobby close up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animators Restaurant Disney Magic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Deck




Hi bevtoy

Fantastic photos!!!!!!


----------



## bevtoy

Thank you!



Time4disneynow said:


> Hi bevtoy
> 
> Fantastic photos!!!!!!


----------



## Time4disneynow

Hi bevtoy

I just took notice that you are going 7 Night Western Magic December 12-19, 2009.....DH and I are will be going on that cruise too.

I can't wait for that....this will be our first cruise during the Christmas holidays.

Take care.....Monika


----------



## PPFQP

After a rainshower in St. Thomas


----------



## Disneyfalcon

PPFQP said:


> After a rainshower in St. Thomas



That is beautiful!!  I would have loved to see that.


----------



## ntheory

Sccrmnky2005 said:


> can't wait to take more on our upcoming cruise. When I got home from the cruise and looked at the pictures I wish I had taken more. I have 2,000 and some odd pictures that I can take on my camera's SD card. I will hopefully fill it this time. I only took about 300 our first cruise





I took over 3000 on my first cruise.  I can't imagine what I'm going to take this time!!!


----------



## LUVMICKEY

PPFQP said:


> After a rainshower in St. Thomas



What a beautiful picture.


----------



## bevtoy

ntheory said:


> I took over 3000 on my first cruise.  I can't imagine what I'm going to take this time!!!


I cant wait for our next one too.  I had to buy a back up hard drive for my PC.  LOL Its still cheaper than the old 35 MM cameras.


----------



## ntheory

bevtoy said:


> I cant wait for our next one too.  I had to buy a back up hard drive for my PC.  LOL Its still cheaper than the old 35 MM cameras.






I have 2 xd cards, and I will take my laptop with me.  I back up my pictures on double-layered DVDs because I take way too many!  LOL!!  I back up ... OFTEN.


----------



## stlkeeler

Sccrmnky2005 said:


> heres mine from March 8th sailing of the wonder at castway cay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a beautiful picture. I'm going to look for this vantage point, with the plaque on the post, when I go next month.
> 
> and heres one of the sand castle not messed up we were one of the first 20 people on the island that day.



This is the first time I've ever seen this picture (in almost 2 years of surfing this thread). Is that real? Was it a one time thing? I would love to see it myself! Did you see them making it? Very cool!!!


----------



## Sccrmnky2005

stlkeeler said:


> This is the first time I've ever seen this picture (in almost 2 years of surfing this thread). Is that real? Was it a one time thing? I would love to see it myself! Did you see them making it? Very cool!!!



Yes it is real, I've seen it in many pictures except guest have gotten to it and damaged most of it. No it was already made when we got off on the island. It's in the family beach area right where the jet skis and such are. I'm not sure if it's there every cruise. Maybe some one else knows that answer. Hope fully we will see it again in June!!


----------



## pit303

ntheory said:


> I have 2 xd cards, and I will take my laptop with me.  I back up my pictures on double-layered DVDs because I take way too many!  LOL!!  I back up ... OFTEN.



Please post some I would love to see more pictures from our wonderful Double Dip


----------



## acourtwdw

Sccrmnky2005 said:


> Yes it is real, I've seen it in many pictures except guest have gotten to it and damaged most of it. No it was already made when we got off on the island. It's in the family beach area right where the jet skis and such are. I'm not sure if it's there every cruise. Maybe some one else knows that answer. Hope fully we will see it again in June!!




The Daily Buzz is a tv show.  The sandcastle was shown when they were going to commerical when they were on CC.


----------



## pjpoohbear

There is a Castaway Cay Sandcastle dude.  We meet him over by the stingray beach.  Nice job, hmmmm.....

Pj


----------



## ntheory

pit303 said:


> Please post some I would love to see more pictures from our wonderful Double Dip





I will try to do that.  I had to put them all on DVDs, so I will have to yank them off of there.


----------



## PPFQP

When the kids asked for ketchup at dinner, here's what they got:


----------



## tjbaggott

PPFQP said:


> When the kids asked for ketchup at dinner, here's what they got:



Ever since our 2006 cruise, Thats exactly how I do my kids Ketchup whenever they want some!  They LOVE it!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

I love the Mickey ketchup heads!!  This time I also got this:


----------



## Sccrmnky2005

Disneyfalcon said:


> I love the Mickey ketchup heads!!  This time I also got this:




That's very cool!!


----------



## mishoe01

one princess said:


>



Where is this??


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Also be careful asking for nothing or you will get this.


----------



## GoofyTraci

Disneyfalcon said:


> I love the Mickey ketchup heads!!  This time I also got this:



I feel terrible but I dont see whatevery one else sees. What is it?


----------



## karentan

its kinda a lopsided goofy's head


----------



## tjbaggott

IT'S GOOFY!!!
LOL,,,, to be honest, I had to look at a for a while before I figured it out!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

GoofyTraci said:


> I feel terrible but I dont see whatevery one else sees. What is it?



  Don't feel bad, it takes a minute to recognize it.  It's not perfect but for a Goofy made out of ketchup - not bad!!


----------



## GoofyTraci

karentan said:


> its kinda a lopsided goofy's head





tjbaggott said:


> IT'S GOOFY!!!
> LOL,,,, to be honest, I had to look at a for a while before I figured it out!





Disneyfalcon said:


> Don't feel bad, it takes a minute to recognize it.  It's not perfect but for a Goofy made out of ketchup - not bad!!



So funny..guess I gave a couple people a laugh. I thought it might be goofy but then thought it was a womens body maybe hannah montana with her leg kicked up. I dont know. But thanks for the responses.


----------



## bevtoy

WHoa!  Thats a scary looking woman! 




GoofyTraci said:


> So funny..guess I gave a couple people a laugh. I thought it might be goofy but then thought it was a womens body maybe hannah montana with her leg kicked up. I dont know. But thanks for the responses.


----------



## GoofyTraci

bevtoy said:


> WHoa!  Thats a scary looking woman!



I know!!!


----------



## Tink rules

kaseyC said:


> View of the Magic from the top of the Rock of Gibraltar during the Aug. T/A Repo.



Hey..isn't that me on my verandah??? Ok... so I'm dreaming for next year...


----------



## Arizona Rita

I thought the "goofy" looked like Lumiere!


----------



## bevtoy

This is St Martin and this stuff packs a wallop so be careful it goes done like a smoothie.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Tink rules

I thought it was a poodle...


----------



## aan1701

Disneyfalcon said:


> I love the Mickey ketchup heads!!  This time I also got this:



It looks a lot more like Lumiare than goofy to me.


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Arizona Rita said:


> I thought the "goofy" looked like Lumiere!



Wow, it does look like Lumiere!!    The server that made it definitely said Goofy though!


----------



## elgerber

Disneyfalcon said:


> Wow, it does look like Lumiere!!    The server that made it definitely said Goofy though!




I totally see Goofy when I look at it, it's very cute!


----------



## tstobb

An Italian restaurant in Grand Cayman?  Apparantly pretty good!


----------



## AbsyBabsy




----------



## AbsyBabsy




----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Also be careful asking for nothing or you will get this.




I had something similar happen to me. My server knew my tastes, and when my companion ordered one particular dessert, he came to me and said, "Same?" to which I replied "Yes, please!"

Unfortunately, I do not have a picture of it.... but you can guess what I got!


----------



## PirateSnowmen

AbsyBabsy said:


>



That is so cool! 
I'm such a weather nerd


----------



## Scooby3x1y

This was a fun one for us....on our first DC in 2004.






Can I just say....Maaaannn I miss my mom!


----------



## tiggerandpooh

Great Pictures everyone, cant wait till our First Member Cruise, which will be our 4th Dcl cruise and then we head to our first stay at Saratoga Springs Resort, we can't wait


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Scooby3x1y said:


> This was a fun one for us....on our first DC in 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just say....Maaaannn I miss my mom!



That's a great one!!


----------



## Kurby

Scooby3x1y said:


> Can I just say....Maaaannn I miss my mom!




yes you can  

i love to see families that are so close - it's part of the reason i was attraced to dh.  he's as close to his family as i am to mine.

pictures bring back wonderful memories -  to the person who invented camera's so we can look back and remember


----------



## GoofyTraci

Scooby3x1y said:


> This was a fun one for us....on our first DC in 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just say....Maaaannn I miss my mom!



That is way cool.... Your mom looks like she is having a great time.


----------



## bevtoy

I miss my Mom too Scooby


Scooby3x1y said:


> This was a fun one for us....on our first DC in 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just say....Maaaannn I miss my mom!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

bevtoy said:


> I miss my Mom too Scooby



Thanks Bev.  Sometimes when you see pictures and how much fun you had, it just makes you miss them more.


----------



## newrygirl

Hearing you say that you miss your Mom makes me feel good that we took my Mom on our cruise in December. My mom and Dad divorced a few years ago when my Dad left her for another woman, my Mom is 67 and loves to travel but not alone, when we were going on our Disney trip and cruise last Dec, my 12 year old asked if we could bring Nana, we did and had an amazing time, she is going on holidays again with us this summer and is booked on our next cruise with us. I know she will probably travel with us always now, sometimes I think "will I ever go with just my family alone again" and then I see your post and think how great it is that my family has such a close relationship with my Mom and we should cherish these holidays because they won't last for-ever and they make her so happy, she is either talking about the last one or the next one we are going on. Thanks for making me realize how much my mom means to me and how lucky we are to have her still.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

newrygirl said:


> Hearing you say that you miss your Mom makes me feel good that we took my Mom on our cruise in December. My mom and Dad divorced a few years ago when my Dad left her for another woman, my Mom is 67 and loves to travel but not alone, when we were going on our Disney trip and cruise last Dec, my 12 year old asked if we could bring Nana, we did and had an amazing time, she is going on holidays again with us this summer and is booked on our next cruise with us. I know she will probably travel with us always now, sometimes I think "will I ever go with just my family alone again" and then I see your post and think how great it is that my family has such a close relationship with my Mom and we should cherish these holidays because they won't last for-ever and they make her so happy, she is either talking about the last one or the next one we are going on. Thanks for making me realize how much my mom means to me and how lucky we are to have her still.



Good for you!  Treasure her and especially the memories she is making with your family.  Our first DCL cruise was October '04 and we lost her in June '05, at the age of 60 after a 10 year battle with breast cancer.

My dad has since done the Mediterranean DC with us, but it's just not the same.  Not to minimize my love for him. 

Anyway, sorry for the meltdown...lol


----------



## DMMarla07860

February 21st-February 28th, 2009
Family Beach at Castaway Cay and Disney Magic


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Now where did we park that ship?


----------



## 1drifter

Wanted to share my favorite photo from our recent Magic cruise--my 2 grandsons on formal night sitting on the stairway, looking through Minnie on the railing.


----------



## Sccrmnky2005

1drifter said:


> wanted to share my favorite photo from our recent magic cruise--my 2 grandsons on formal night sitting on the stairway, looking through minnie on the railing.



cuutee!!


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

1drifter said:


> Wanted to share my favorite photo from our recent Magic cruise--my 2 grandsons on formal night sitting on the stairway, looking through Minnie on the railing.



That is a great picture!!!!!


----------



## Tink rules

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> Now where did we park that ship?



The real question is... did you put quarters in the parking meter?


----------



## scottishwee35

Scooby3x1y said:


> Good for you!  Treasure her and especially the memories she is making with your family.  Our first DCL cruise was October '04 and we lost her in June '05, at the age of 60 after a 10 year battle with breast cancer.
> 
> My dad has since done the Mediterranean DC with us, but it's just not the same.  Not to minimize my love for him.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the meltdown...lol



It is lovely photo and it will be your happy memory of your mum... I know that feeling as I lost my mum and dad too when I was so younger....

My in law want come with us next year Disney Cruise as they came with us Med 07 and they loved it and it made me realised that my kids are so lucky to have lovely nana and grandad  so much...

Scottishwee35


----------



## tstobb

The guys agree - dinner is good!


----------



## pfuentes1098

Bump!! More pics please! I need my fix since I still have 5 1/2 weeks to wait.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bourgie

tstobb said:


> The ship from the observation tower on Castaway Cay



I have the beach bag that matches his shirt!!!!!


----------



## ajb1969




----------



## DMMarla07860

February 28th-March 7th, 2009
Disney Magic in St. Croix


----------



## nascar8820

Shortly after this picture was taken a CM made the boys leave the splash zone.


----------



## Sccrmnky2005

bevtoy said:


>



Where is this from?? Is it on the Wonder?? I would love to see that!! Great pic


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Sccrmnky2005 said:


> Where is this from?? Is it on the Wonder?? I would love to see that!! Great pic



The rose is on the ceiling at Lumiere's on the Magic. The Wonder has Tritons therefore you will not find it on the Wonder.


----------



## tstobb




----------



## bevtoy

Its in the ceiling at Lumier's restaurant on the Magic.



Sccrmnky2005 said:


> Where is this from?? Is it on the Wonder?? I would love to see that!! Great pic


----------



## ♥disneygirl♥

even though it's been tweaked quite a bit, I still think it's a cool picture of me parasailing at Castaway Cay


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

WOW....I missed the rose thing....I will have to watch for more details this cruise.  First couple cruises U are so flabergasted..(sp)....I swear this time I will look more closely!


----------



## Tink rules

Next time just look up...


----------



## ibouncetoo

Tink rules said:


> Next time just look up...


 
You gotta always remember to look UP and look DOWN.  Disney doesn't miss a trick!


----------



## GoofyTraci

nascar8820 said:


> Shortly after this picture was taken a CM made the boys leave the splash zone.



Too funny.... Sounds like something my boy would do. And your saying is right on "Boys will be Boys"


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

nascar8820 said:


> Shortly after this picture was taken a CM made the boys leave the splash zone.



Just curious, did the CM really make them leave the splash zone? Why?


----------



## dismom73

I'm assuming because Splash Zone is for toddlers...and they don't look like toddlers.


----------



## nascar8820

TeamTinkerbell said:


> Just curious, did the CM really make them leave the splash zone? Why?





dismom73 said:


> I'm assuming because Splash Zone is for toddlers...and they don't look like toddlers.




dismom73 is correct - These boys were not toddlers......


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

nascar8820 said:


> dismom73 is correct - These boys were not toddlers......



Okay, this is our first cruise, so I didn't know anything about the splash zone. Makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## tstobb




----------



## DMMarla07860

February 28th-March 7th, 2009
Disney Magic Elevators


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

DMMarla07860 said:


> February 28th-March 7th, 2009
> Disney Magic Elevators



So thats where they are, the lesser sighted Magic elevators, everytime I want one kids have hijacked them, and taken them to never-land.


----------



## RIJim

The ships are so beautiful, I cant wait to go on this cruise, the way things are shaping up, we REALLY going to need a vacation.  @ 3 months to go! 
Thanks to all that post pics, it really helps


----------



## DMMarla07860

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> So thats where they are, the lesser sighted Magic elevators, everytime I want one kids have hijacked them, and taken them to never-land.



hahaha oh I know what you mean, I've waited for one then decided to just walk instead because of the kids, hey at least it helps me not gain much from eating, also there has been many times when myself and college age friends from my last cruise used them. It was at 2:00am-2:30am so not many people up


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

DMMarla07860 said:


> hahaha oh I know what you mean, I've waited for one then decided to just walk instead because of the kids, hey at least it helps me not gain much from eating, also there has been many times when myself and college age friends from my last cruise used them. It was at 2:00am-2:30am so not many people up



Actually you make a good point, less gilt for eating soo much, when you have to run up/down the stairs.


----------



## brack




----------



## tstobb

Where it all begins . . .


----------



## RLccweems

nascar8820 said:


> Shortly after this picture was taken a CM made the boys leave the splash zone.



Too funny....LOL!!    Boys will be boys....


----------



## Tigger98

This is where I want to be...


----------



## tstobb




----------



## Andrew DEREK UK




----------



## Mean Queen

tstobb said:


>



I loved when Christian did Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon.  You could throw some really old actors at him and he still was able to connect the dots.


----------



## wayneg

Just over 3 months we will be back here


----------



## DMMarla07860

February 28th-March 7th, 2009
Disney Magic
Me and Brent


----------



## kimberleeJohnston

PPFQP said:


> After a rainshower in St. Thomas



This is one of the greatest pictures Ive seen posted on here! Good work!


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## ♥disneygirl♥

cdfl30 said:


>



I LOVE this one


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## cdfl30

♥disneygirl♥;31758551 said:
			
		

> I LOVE this one



Thank you!!


----------



## ♥disneygirl♥

cdfl30 said:


> Thank you!!



you're welcome! did you edit it at all? it looks so clear! or is it just the camera? cause if it is, it's a fantastic camera


----------



## cdfl30

I used a Nikon D90 and shot only in the raw format.  This format allows for easier and cleaner post processing (editing).  I took over 1000 photos on our cruise last week so I have a lot to go through!  It was a wonderful vacation and the weather was perfect.  I'm glad I took the time to photograph the experience so I can always remember how awesome the cruise was!


----------



## ♥disneygirl♥

cdfl30 said:


> I used a Nikon D90 and shot only in the raw format.  This format allows for easier and cleaner post processing (editing).  I took over 1000 photos on our cruise last week so I have a lot to go through!  It was a wonderful vacation and the weather was perfect.  I'm glad I took the time to photograph the experience so I can always remember how awesome the cruise was!



Wow! That's a pretty spiffy camera then. Those picture look pretty professional! I'm glad you had a great vacation!


----------



## smeecanada

cdfl30 said:


>



Cool photo - very different.


----------



## TinksDH

♥disneygirl♥;31759722 said:
			
		

> Wow! That's a pretty spiffy camera then. Those picture look pretty professional! I'm glad you had a great vacation!



I think the photographer has something to do with it, too....


----------



## ♥disneygirl♥

TinksDH said:


> I think the photographer has something to do with it, too....



Of course!


----------



## goofygal1975

I love all the pictures!!! We have 13 days until we cruise! I will be able to post pictures again when we get back (first cruise was 5/15/05!!) 

Keep posting those great pictures!!!


----------



## bevtoy

Could we use this for making door magnets over on the graphics thread?
We add text and personalize it, it would be great for Castaway Cay or a day at sea!



cdfl30 said:


>


----------



## Grandma4ever

bevtoy said:


> Could we use this for making door magnets over on the graphics thread?
> We add text and personalize it, it would be great for Castaway Cay or a day at sea!



Not my picture but that is a great idea.  I can't wait to see what can be done.  Hopefully you will get the OK to use it soon.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

Tigger98 said:


> This is where I want to be...



I second that for sure.


----------



## dvc4life

cdfl30 said:


>



I just love this photo of my beer mug!    Empty as usual.  

Thank you for posting it!


----------



## TexDisneyMom

Awesome picture of the beer mug!!! I love it!


----------



## JD&LYD

cool pic. Reminds me of the Corona commercials. Hey, add a squeezed lime and send it to the Corona people, maybe threy'll use it.


----------



## ntheory

My contribution for the day....


This is Pacal.  He was the dolphin we swam with in Cozumel.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

ntheory said:


> My contribution for the day....
> 
> 
> This is Pacal.  He was the dolphin we swam with in Cozumel.




Very cool picture.


----------



## wayneg

A little surprise I ordered.


----------



## DisneyHobbit

wayneg said:


> A little surprise I ordered.



This looks fantastic!!  The last time we ordered the petite fours but this looks better, what do you ask for to get this?


----------



## karentan

and how much does it cost?


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

I think its these two together....

1/
Chocolate Tower
Savor the flavor of this three-tiered chocolate tower that is guaranteed to satisfy every sweet tooth in your party. Comes with a milk chocolate bar emblazoned with the Disney Cruise Line® logo and an assortment of white, milk and dark chocolate Mickey Mouse-shaped candies.


Chocolate Tower
Item 2030 - Price: $39.00 

and 

2/ One of these..........
Bon Voyage
Leave shore in luxury when you indulge yourself with champagne, petit fours and chocolate strawberries with this opulent selection. Martinelli Sparkling Cider is also available.


Korbel Brut
Item 1176 - Price: $43.00 
Martinilli Sparkling Cider
Item 1185 - Price: $25.00 
Iron Horse
Item 1177 - Price: $62.00 
Martini & Rossi Asti Spumante
Item 1178 - Price: $35.00


----------



## wayneg

It was back in Oct 2005, if I remember rightly around $45-50 so looks like its gone up a lot since then.


----------



## nascar8820




----------



## cdfl30

Beautiful Castaway Cay last Friday... wish I were still there!


----------



## tigger2002

cdfl30 said:


> Beautiful Castaway Cay last Friday... wish I were still there!
> 
> 
> These look almost like HDRs?  Or is the processing done in Photoshop?
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Special K's Mom

Can't wait to deposit myself on one of those hammocks!! Guess I HAVE to wait 2 more months though......


----------



## Renysmom

cdfl30 said:


> Beautiful Castaway Cay last Friday... wish I were still there!



I didnt know you cruised last week, I am jealous!!  Your rocking Topaz adjust as always! I just went through your flickr thread, you did it again... AMAZING!!


----------



## cdfl30

tigger2002 said:


> cdfl30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Castaway Cay last Friday... wish I were still there!
> 
> 
> These look almost like HDRs?  Or is the processing done in Photoshop?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does have the look of an HDR but it isn't.  I shot it in Raw format using a Nikon D90 and edited it using Photoshop Elements.  I did some exposure tweaking using the Topaz Adjust plugin and then did some softening using the Dreamsuite plugin.
Click to expand...


----------



## cdfl30

Renysmom said:


> I didnt know you cruised last week, I am jealous!!  Your rocking Topaz adjust as always!



Thanks   Topaz is awesome.  The cruise last week was WONDERFUL!!!!  We have done two three night cruises on the Wonder but this was our first seven night on the Magic.  It was a wonderful and relaxing vacation.  I don't know if I will ever be able to go back to the short cruises.  The weather was also incredible which helped me get some nice photos.  Our first two cruises were overcast and rainy so I struggled getting nice photos of them.  We are planning to go back in September.  Can't wait!!


----------



## figment52

cdfl30 said:


> Beautiful Castaway Cay last Friday... wish I were still there!


 
Very nice photo


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## BethC1952

cdfl30 said:


> Beautiful Castaway Cay last Friday... wish I were still there!


Beautiful picture!  I'll be there for the eighth time next Tuesday, and I can't wait.  

Beth


----------



## mckster

figment52 said:


> Very nice photo



This is an AWESOME picture. I made it my screen saver.


----------



## kimberleeJohnston

bevtoy said:


>



Great pic! It calls "relaxation"!!


----------



## bevtoy

Thanks!


kimberleeJohnston said:


> Great pic! It calls "relaxation"!!


----------



## scottishwee35

cdfl30 said:


> Beautiful Castaway Cay last Friday... wish I were still there!



me too, I wish I am there now.....

what a beautiful picture...

Scottishwee35


----------



## Jmedina

cdfl30 said:


>



Best Picture Ever


----------



## Jmedina

here is one I took las week


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Jmedina said:


> here is one I took las week



Good minds think alike!  I took that same picture on my cruise in December 2008!


----------



## Kurby

ahhhhhh we just got off the wonder this morning and realized we forgot to go pick up dh's glass - they gave us a ticket for a clean one the first day and we forgot all about it 






cdfl30 said:


>


----------



## tstobb




----------



## tstobb

Nice floor!


----------



## Kurby

we couldn't find the beer mug receipt while on the cruise but found it yesterday.  could we bring it on our next cruise and get our mug back?


----------



## DMMarla07860

February 28th-March 7th, 2009
Having fun on last night at 1:00am in Rockin' Bar D with college club crew and Bill from Team Rootberrry


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Kurby said:


> we couldn't find the beer mug receipt while on the cruise but found it yesterday.  could we bring it on our next cruise and get our mug back?



You should call DCL customer service; they MIGHT be able to send it to you.  I'm not 100% sure, but it's worth a try.  We left a toy gun in our stateroom that my son got on our cruise and I called when we got home and they mailed it free of charge.  Good luck!!


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## cindy18

Now THAT is a great picture.  I was there every single morning with my large latte and my book, staring out over the water and feeling incredibly at peace.  Sigh.


----------



## ibouncetoo

My pal Monica and I were in those first two chairs this time last year, the WHOLE day we were in Puerto Vallarta. Read books and had the 'snack nurse' bring is tasty beverages all day long.


----------



## kimberleeJohnston

ibouncetoo said:


> My pal Monica and I were in those first two chairs this time last year, the WHOLE day we were in Puerto Vallarta. Read books and had the 'snack nurse' bring is tasty beverages all day long.



Love the snack nurse!!!!!


----------



## ibouncetoo

kimberleeJohnston said:


> Love the snack nurse!!!!!


 
One of my friends made that up many years ago (early '70's???) while lounging poolside at the Fontainebleau in Miami Beach.  It was our first experience at such a ritzy place and he was really getting into it. Since then anyone who brings food or beverages to your 'lounging' spot is a Snack Nurse!

.


----------



## Tink rules

ibouncetoo said:


> One of my friends made that up many years ago (early '70's???) while lounging poolside at the Fontainebleau in Miami Beach.  It was our first experience at such a ritzy place and he was really getting into it. Since then anyone who brings food or beverages to your 'lounging' spot is a Snack Nurse!
> 
> .



Jackie... my pool boy is cuter...


----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## LUVMICKEY

I love this thread.  I just dream and dream and dream about us being on the ship and our next one can't come soon enough.


----------



## nascar8820




----------



## cdfl30




----------



## bevtoy

Gorgeous!




cdfl30 said:


>


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

cdfl30 said:


>



That is a new view of the Flying Dutchman.  What a great shot.


----------



## missdani416

Rum point beach, Grand Cayman


----------



## missdani416

I love this one, it is from their first cruise in 2006! They had never seen the ocean before. It was taken right when we got on the boat.


----------



## kimberleeJohnston

missdani416 said:


> I love this one, it is from their first cruise in 2006! They had never seen the ocean before. It was taken right when we got on the boat.




This is PERFECT!  Disney should use this in promo brochures!!!  Your kids are adorable!


----------



## missdani416

Thank you Kimberlee, these two cuties are actually my nieces.  I was lucky to get to sail away with them!  My sister and I cruised the magic (just the two of us!) 4 1/2 years prior to the girls' first cruise, so it was exciting to see their reaction. I like your signature photos, adorable family.  Have fun on your next cruise!


----------



## DMMarla07860

February 21st-February 28th, 2009
Soul Drive playing while leaving Grand Cayman


----------



## tstobb

Along the path to the observation tower at Castaway cay - more Disney details!


----------



## segpm08060

missdani416 said:


> I love this one, it is from their first cruise in 2006! They had never seen the ocean before. It was taken right when we got on the boat.



Love!  Love!  Love! this photo.

This is my reaction whenever I go on vacation with Mickey and I am a grandmother.


----------



## djcjn

Here's my first post in this thread - just got off the wonder May 17.  I took this quick snapshot because I didn't want to wait in line to meet Mickey.  Turned out OK I think!


----------



## missdani416

I think it turned out great djcjn!  Hope you had a great time on your cruise.  Are you going to do a TR?


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

I totally agree with missdani416 about djcjn's picture.  It turned out great!!!  I love it!


----------



## djcjn

Thanks for the compliments!  I don't know if I'll do a trip report this time.  I'd love to but life has kind of gotten in the way!


----------



## tstobb

From the tender in Grand Caymen


----------



## cdfl30

Sea Day...


----------



## ♥disneygirl♥

cdfl30 said:


> Sea Day...



this is _BEAUTIFUL_ cdfl30!! I love it!!


----------



## Renysmom

cdfl30 said:


> Sea Day...



 Is that the teacup from Beauty and the Beast in the clouds?? If forget the teacups name, I need to go to bed LOL


----------



## ♥disneygirl♥

Renysmom said:


> Is that the teacup from Beauty and the Beast in the clouds?? If forget the teacups name, I need to go to bed LOL



I see it too don't worry!


----------



## disneynewbee

I see Mrs. Potts too!


----------



## smeecanada

Renysmom said:


> Is that the teacup from Beauty and the Beast in the clouds?? If forget the teacups name, I need to go to bed LOL



Chip.  I see it too!


----------



## DMMarla07860

February 28th-March 7th, 2009
By the Mickey Pool on a Sea Day


----------



## cdfl30

Renysmom said:


> Is that the teacup from Beauty and the Beast in the clouds?? If forget the teacups name, I need to go to bed LOL



Wow, I see it now too!  Great catch!


----------



## DisneyHobbit

Renysmom said:


> Is that the teacup from Beauty and the Beast in the clouds?? If forget the teacups name, I need to go to bed LOL



OMGOODNESS!!!  It does look like Mrs. Potts and Chip!!!


----------



## Kurby

someone popped in to say good bye to us as we left castaway cay on May 13th.


----------



## Flyin' Elvii

Mind if a relative newbie plays along?

A visitor just outside our stateroom when docking at Castaway Cay.





My favorite "postcard" kinda shot.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Flyin' Elvii said:


> Mind if a relative newbie plays along?
> 
> A visitor just outside our stateroom when docking at Castaway Cay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite "postcard" kinda shot.



Great pic!!!


----------



## DMMarla07860

February 21st-February 28th, 2009
View of Disney Magic and family beach area at Castaway Cay


----------



## Grandma4ever

Just a bump up as we were back on PAGE 4!!!!  That will never do.


----------



## Kurby

ohhhhh i should get posting then to keep us up at the top


----------



## Grandma4ever

Kurby said:


> ohhhhh i should get posting then to keep us up at the top



By all means please post.  I love to revisit my vacations through the pictures posted on this thread.  I should post a few of my own.


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## Kurby

we arrived at port around 9.30 or so.  unloaded our luggage, parked the car and headed over to the walk way.

it wasn't open long before we got there and there was only a dozen or so people in the port ahead of us once we got off the elevator.  (would have liked to have taken the esculater to get the slow vision of the port as we slowly moved up but we had a big stroller full of stuff and not dd so we took the elevator)

there was only 3 people at the counter and really not many wandering around yet we still were given a boarding card #3

now i'm really not sure what you have to do to get a boarding #2 but it really didn't matter.

as they started boarding they called for thoses with #2 and i turned to dh and said that we should make our way over since we had a #3 (we were sitting hear the esclator)

we had just gotten our stuff together when and hadden't even taken a step when an announcement came over.  "those with boarding cards with number 2 or 3 please board"

WOW that was fast


----------



## Woody's Mommy

First night at Triton's...I wanted to do the same





I make everyone back home jealous with this one


----------



## Woody's Mommy

>



I see this is a popular spot for the little ones.


----------



## ♥disneygirl♥

those pictures of your kids standing underneath the mouse ears are just precious!!


----------



## diznie

also a popular spot for the bigger ones!


----------



## diznie

swimming with dolphins at the Bahamas


----------



## Grandma4ever

One of my favorite taken at Tulum several years ago.


----------



## bevtoy

How deep was the water when you swam? 


diznie said:


> swimming with dolphins at the Bahamas


----------



## diznie

We couldn't stand in the water. It was great!


----------



## ibouncetoo

Love that shot of the beginning of the 'foot push'.  That's one I haven't seen before.

.


----------



## vanessa3198

My daughter on our Castaway Cay day


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## DMMarla07860

February 21st-February 28th, 2009
After getting off the ship walking to the beach on Castaway Cay


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

DMMarla07860 said:


> February 21st-February 28th, 2009
> After getting off the ship walking to the beach on Castaway Cay




This is a view that I haven't seen before!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## djcjn

Kurby, I took a picture of our #3 boarding card too, with my daughter holding it.  I was also pleasantly surprised at how quickly the #3 group was called!


----------



## MaryKLady

I LOVE her manicure! 



djcjn said:


> Kurby, I took a picture of our #3 boarding card too, with my daughter holding it.  I was also pleasantly surprised at how quickly the #3 group was called!


----------



## mmackeymouse

diznie said:


> swimming with dolphins at the Bahamas




I am tooooo jealous right now. We'll be on a 7 day Eastern, and finding a full Dolphin Swim is tough, if not darn near impossible to do.


----------



## cdfl30

Heading out to sea at sunset...  I Wish I were on that boat right now!!


----------



## mkdreams

cdfl30 said:


> Heading out to sea at sunset...  I Wish I were on that boat right now!!



cdfl30 very nice, I like that shot alot.


----------



## disneynewbee

cdfl30 said:


> Heading out to sea at sunset...  I Wish I were on that boat right now!!



Love it! Beautiful shot!


----------



## djcjn

MaryKLady said:


> I LOVE her manicure!



Thanks!  I did it myself while we were waiting in the airport before the cruise.  Could have been better, and the one on the left looks a little more like a teddy bear than a Mickey, but it was fun!


----------



## tstobb

On Castaway Cay even the birds have a place to "go" . . .


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

NYE Cruise 2008 Dec 27th Sail away party


----------



## DMMarla07860

February 21st-February 28th, 2009
Me sitting on deck 4 watching people leave the ship, we had another week, so didn't have to meet with the group of other back-2-back people and get off the ship till 9:00am.


----------



## msmith07101

cdfl30 said:


> Heading out to sea at sunset...  I Wish I were on that boat right now!!



All of your pictures are so beautiful! Must be some great skills and an amazing camera!


----------



## Kim&Chris

cdfl30 said:


> Heading out to sea at sunset...  I Wish I were on that boat right now!!




What a beautiful shot!  So peaceful...makes me wish I was standing on that deck right now


----------



## pfuentes1098

I love seeing your pics, can't wait to make my own in a week!!!!!!!
So I am giving this a bump hoping for more to look at!!


----------



## WDBRDWLK

At the port...






The shipyard placque...







The Flying Dutchman from Feb 2009...






and the guests honor...


----------



## cdfl30

Thanks to all who have complimented on my last photo!  

Here's one from early morning at Castaway Cay.


----------



## Kim&Chris

cdfl30 said:


> Thanks to all who have complimented on my last photo!
> 
> Here's one from early morning at Castaway Cay.



Another "WOW" picture!!  Just beautiful  

What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## cdfl30

Kim&Chris said:


> Another "WOW" picture!!  Just beautiful
> 
> What kind of camera do you have?



I have a Nikon D90 DSLR camera.  Thank you for your compliment


----------



## Mozart

WDBRDWLK said:


> The shipyard placque...



Where is this located onboard?  I've never seen it mentioned before.


----------



## Tink rules

Deck 4 - midship... not sure port or starboard... I think it's close to where the seam of the ship is... (on the Magic...)


----------



## Tink rules

Not sure on the Wonder though... sorry Mozart...


----------



## mikayla73

cdfl30 said:


> I have a Nikon D90 DSLR camera.  Thank you for your compliment



Beautiful pics!!


----------



## DMMarla07860

February 28th-March 7th, 2009
If I were not upon the sea skit at pub night


----------



## FairyGrandmother

bump


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Grandma4ever

bevtoy said:


>



Thanks for the great picture!!


----------



## lavawalker

mmackeymouse said:


> I am tooooo jealous right now. We'll be on a 7 day Eastern, and finding a full Dolphin Swim is tough, if not darn near impossible to do.


Wow, the photos of dolphins swims in the Caribbean look very different than what I experienced in Hawaii.  We didn't even consider a dolphin swim because of our previous experience.  They didn't let us do anything.  We were basically in the water with them learning about them.  Got to pet one.  No "foot push" or anything like that.  I'll have to reconsider that as an excursion next time..


----------



## Disneyfalcon




----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Disneyfalcon said:


>



Great color!!


----------



## doc005

Very nice pics.  Was just on ship back in January 09.


----------



## Disneyfalcon

TeamTinkerbell said:


> Great color!!



Thanks!


----------



## Disneyfalcon




----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Ohhh that is beautiful!  I can't wait to enjoy the Quiet cove this time, normally I never make it there but I am hoping to have a few moments to myself while the kids are in the club!


----------



## Sccrmnky2005

cdfl30 said:


> I have a Nikon D90 DSLR camera.  Thank you for your compliment



I got a Nikon D40x in december I took photography 1-4 in high schol but used an SLR during that period. I still don't know a lot about how to use all the settings and suck on the camera I've skimmed the manual a few times but should I sit down and read the whole thing so I know how to use the different things offered on the camera or is there a class or something I can take to learn more? How did you get aquanted with yours? Also what program do you use. I'm a college student i can't afford photoshop do you have suggestion? THANKS FOR ANY HELP!!


----------



## kimberleeJohnston

DisneyFalon.....Your pics are amazing! The coulour is beautiful, it all looks so calm!!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

kimberleeJohnston said:


> DisneyFalon.....Your pics are amazing! The coulour is beautiful, it all looks so calm!!



Thanks, Kimberlee!  I was up late one night, when no one was around.


----------



## tstobb




----------



## bevtoy

That looks fun what street is it on?  




tstobb said:


>


----------



## Grandma4ever

Shell Warehouse
(305) 296-4776

1 Whitehead St 
Key West, FL 33040 24.5599 -81.8037 


This is the address I pulled off the web.  Dose look like a great place to shop!  2010 here I come!


----------



## cdfl30

Sccrmnky2005 said:


> I got a Nikon D40x in december I took photography 1-4 in high schol but used an SLR during that period. I still don't know a lot about how to use all the settings and suck on the camera I've skimmed the manual a few times but should I sit down and read the whole thing so I know how to use the different things offered on the camera or is there a class or something I can take to learn more? How did you get aquanted with yours? Also what program do you use. I'm a college student i can't afford photoshop do you have suggestion? THANKS FOR ANY HELP!!



I haven't done anything in particular to learn photography.  I'm still not familiar with a lot of the functions on my camera, I need to read the manual myself!  The only way I feel I have gotten better is a LOT of practice.  You know, I am a working professional and I can't afford photoshop either, its just too expensive!  I have photoshop elements which you can buy anywhere for about $80.  If you want to go the free route, I recommend downloading GIMP at http://www.gimp.org/.  It has a lot of great features and plugins as well as several fan sites with tutorials.  

The disboards also has a good photography forum with a lot of talented and experienced photographers who know a lot more than I do.  I'm still in the learning mode myself 

Thanks,
Candis


----------



## cdfl30

This is a photo from the Rum Point Beach in Grand Cayman.  We took the Rum Point Beach Adventure excursion offered by Disney.  It was the most beautiful beach I've ever seen and cannot wait to go back!


----------



## DMMarla07860

February 28th-March 7th, 2009
Disney Magic


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## cdfl30

Castaway Cay


----------



## Dixielady908

One of St. Maarten beaches:


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

The coveted number 2 boarding pass


----------



## Kurby

how on earth did you get boarding pass #2??

there must only be what 6 of them??

we got there early and there was only about 12 or so people a head of us and yet we still got #3  

not that it really mattered since mere minutes after they called for #2 they were calling #3 (which tells me there weren't that many 2's to start with


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Kurby said:


> how on earth did you get boarding pass #2??
> 
> there must only be what 6 of them??
> 
> we got there early and there was only about 12 or so people a head of us and yet we still got #3
> 
> not that it really mattered since mere minutes after they called for #2 they were calling #3 (which tells me there weren't that many 2's to start with



 No idea, we were there very early. Had to stand out in the shuttle shelter in the rain until they opened the terminal. There were quite a few people ahead of us in line to get in so I was very surprised to get the 2.


----------



## tstobb




----------



## Disneyfalcon




----------



## Sccrmnky2005

cdfl30 said:


> I haven't done anything in particular to learn photography.  I'm still not familiar with a lot of the functions on my camera, I need to read the manual myself!  The only way I feel I have gotten better is a LOT of practice.  You know, I am a working professional and I can't afford photoshop either, its just too expensive!  I have photoshop elements which you can buy anywhere for about $80.  If you want to go the free route, I recommend downloading GIMP at http://www.gimp.org/.  It has a lot of great features and plugins as well as several fan sites with tutorials.
> 
> The disboards also has a good photography forum with a lot of talented and experienced photographers who know a lot more than I do.  I'm still in the learning mode myself
> 
> Thanks,
> Candis




Thanks for the site I'm going to look at it tonight. You have amazing pictures!!! love love them... when I get married in a few years (hopefully) you need to be my photographer!!! I come to this thread and everytime I see your pictures they amaze me the points of view you get!! Also inspires me more to get back into photography a little more!! THANKS again


----------



## Sccrmnky2005

bump


----------



## DMMarla07860

February 28th-March 7th, 2009
Adventures Away


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## cdfl30

Sccrmnky2005 said:


> Thanks for the site I'm going to look at it tonight. You have amazing pictures!!! love love them... when I get married in a few years (hopefully) you need to be my photographer!!! I come to this thread and everytime I see your pictures they amaze me the points of view you get!! Also inspires me more to get back into photography a little more!! THANKS again



Thank you for your kind compliments!!  I hope you enjoy your new camera


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## Disneyfalcon




----------



## DMMarla07860

February 21st-February 28th, 2009
Disney Magic and The Flying Dutchman


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## tstobb




----------



## bettyann29

I just wanted to tell you that all of your pictures are so pretty!  Im so excited for my first Disney cruise in a few months..


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## Disneyfalcon




----------



## Grandma4ever

Disneyfalcon said:


>



What a great picture.  You have a great eye and frame your shots very well.  Please keep posting them.

That goes for everyone I can never get enough please post and post and post your pictures.  Thanks, Lois


----------



## tstobb




----------



## Disneyfalcon

Grandma4ever said:


> What a great picture.  You have a great eye and frame your shots very well.  Please keep posting them.
> 
> That goes for everyone I can never get enough please post and post and post your pictures.  Thanks, Lois



Thanks, Lois!


----------



## ntheory

Disneyfalcon said:


>






Nice!!  I love the composition of this one.


----------



## lbgraves

This thread is being closed due to reaching the limit for the boards and a new one has been started here.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=32272690#post32272690


----------

